# ZenTimings



## infraredbg

*ZenTimings*

A simple and lightweight windows application which aims to show memory-related timings and settings on AMD Zen platform.
Supported features vary between different SKUs and motherboards.

*BEWARE*_: The official site is __https://zentimings.protonrom.com/_
_Any other site pretending to be the official one might be used for phishing or scam purposes.
I don't own the *.com *domain starting with the name of the application, some russian person created it to probably ask and try to sell it to me (or some other unknown reason). The text is a translation of the text from my site, but all the credits, links, images and CSS are removed.
The only place where the app is officially hosted is my github profile: __https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings_
_Some other popular sites are re-hosting the app with my permission._
















*System Requirements*

AMD Ryzen, Threadripper or EPYC processor
.NET Framework 4.5 or newer*
WinRing0 (bundled with the app)
InpOut driver (bundled with the app)
Supported OS: Windows XP*/2003*/Vista/7/8/10 (32bit and 64bit)
_Note 1: Legacy version requires .NET Framework 3.5 or newer._​_Note 2: Windows XP and 2003 are only supported by the legacy version (included in the ZIP package)._​​*Installation*
Extract the downloaded archive anywhere on the disk.​InpOutx64 (WinIo32 for 32bit OS) driver gets automatically installed on first launch.​Location of the installed driver is /System32/drivers/inpoutx64.sys (/System32/drivers/WinIo32.sys for 32bit OS).​​To uninstall the driver you may use a manual method or a utility such as Autoruns for Windows.​
*Core Features*

*Timings*
The full list of timings are supported on all zen-based platforms, including Mobile APUs.
Currently supported timings are: CL, RCDWR, RCDRD, RP, RAS, RC, RRDS, RRDL, FAW, WTRS,WTRL, WR, TRFC, TRFC2, TREFC4, MOD, MODPDA, RDRDSCL, WRWRSCL, CWL, RTP, RDWR, WRRD, RDRDSC, RDRDSD, RDRDDD, WRWRSC, WRWRSD, WRWRDD, CKE, REFI, STAG, MRD, MRDPDA, PHYWRD, PHYWRL, PHYRDL, PowerDown


*Memory Configuration*
Displays basic information about current DRAM frequency (DDR), total capacity and installed modules model numbers.


*Voltages*
A limited memory-related voltages are displayed. VSOC is read from the SVI2 interface and should be available on all supported platforms. CLDO VDDP is also readily available on all configurations, while VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD support vary.
Currently only bioses for Zen3 report separate VDDG voltages.
VDIMM and VTT are static readings and only available on some MSI and Gigabyte motherboards.


*Frequencies*
In addition to the effective DRAM clock, 3 other frequencies are displayed - MCLK (Memory clock), FCLK(Infinity Fabric clock) and UCLK (Memory Controller clock). On first gen Zen all 3 of them run at the same frequency and there are no separate readings, so the app shows the same value for all of them.


*Memory Controller Configuration*
BankGroupSwap, GearDownMode, Command Rate and CPU On-Die Termination (ProcODT) are displayed.


*Data Bus Configuration*
RttNom, RttWr and RttPark


*CAD Bus Timings*
CsOdtSetup, AddrCmdSetup, CkeSetup


*CAD Bus Drive Strengths*
ClkDrvStength, AddrCmdDrvStrength, CsOdtCmdDrvStrength, CkeDrvStrength

_Note: Support for last 3 depend on AMD_ACPI WMI class and won't be displayed on systems that does not expose it (usually laptops)._

*Tools*

*Screenshot*
There's an integrated screenshot functionality, which allows you to take a quick snapshot of the application window, then save it or directly copy to clipboard for pasting in chats and forums. Just click on the camera button at the top right corner and a prompt will appear with available actions (Save, Save As, Copy to Clipboard).











*Auto Refresh*
Starting from version 1.1, there's an auto-refresh function, which is enabled by default, but can be turned off in Tools -> Options. The refresh interval is also user-configurable. Default is 2 seconds (2000ms). Generally you won't need the auto-refresh, after the first seconds after app startup, so it's safe to turn it off. The app will still refresh for a maximum of 10 seconds when executed in order to ensure all possible values.











*Advanced Mode*
Can be turned off from Tools -> Options. It is enabled by default and it is always recommended to show the full range of settings. Turning it off will make the app a little more compact. System Info and the third column of settings won't be shown. Auto Refresh is completely turned off in this case.


*Dark Mode*
The highly anticipated dark mode can be enabled from Tools -> Options dialog. Not available for the legacy version.


*Debug*
There's a debug dialog which allows the user to generate a report and share to the developer, which would help resolving issues.











*Download*
It is always recommended to download the app from the official site, github releases page (the site uses same link) or my personal Google Drive.​In case you have found it somewhere else, please verify the MD5 checksum.​I can't be held responsible for versions acquired from other sources.​​*Official site*: ZenTimings​*Github*: Releases · irusanov/ZenTimings​*Google Drive*: ZenTimings - Google Drive​_Current version: 1.2.9 - Date: Dec 21 2022 - MD5: cc0c5a7cd15a4fe43c0a503aec8fdf93_​​


Spoiler: FAQ



*Q: What is ZenTimings?*
A: ZenTimings is a dedicated app for displaying DRAM-related timings and other parameters on AMD Ryzen platform.

*Q: What are the supported processors?*
A: All Ryzen-based systems are supported, but not all parameters are available on every one of them.

*Q: VDIMM is not displayed, why?*
A: I haven't found an easy way to read the voltage. Other tools like HWInfo have the abillity to read from I2C bus of various Super I/O chips used by motherboard manufacturers and ZenTimings doesn't. There are no plans for implementing that feature.

*Q: Some of the parameters are not displayed on my Ryzen-based laptop.*
A: That's a known limitation. Laptops don't seem to expose the AMD ACPI WMI class, where these parameters are read from.

*Q: The app is running in compatibility mode.*
A: The app runs in compatibility mode when no AMD ACPI WMI class is found on the system.

*Q: Controller settings are displayed as N/A on my Threadripper.*
A: This happens on some systems and I don't know the reason. It's probably related to fTPM, but I don't have a fix for it at the moment.

*Q: VDDG CCD or other voltage is displayed as N/A.*
A: The supported voltages that can be read vary based on the CPU and platform. For example, there's no VDDG voltage available on Zen and Zen+ and VDDG CCD is only available for Zen3.

*Q: Can you make the same for Intel?*
A: No.





Spoiler: Changelog



v1.2.9 Dec 21 2022

Fixed DRAM speed string syncronization with MCLK
Added a workaround for false-postives, see github issue 33 (windows defender goes vrooom on the zip · Issue #33 · irusanov/ZenTimings)

v1.2.8 Dec 17 2022

Imroved support for Zen4 7000 (Raphael) CPUs
Extended support for DDR5 memory
Replaced tXP with tRFCsb in the interface
Fixed issues with GDM and Cmd2T readings for DDR5 memory
Resolved issues with the reading of power tables for Picasso/Dali CPUs
Updated the Discord invite link to a permanent one
Updated core DLL for enhanced functionality and stability
v1.2.7 Oct 15 2022

Improve Zen4 7000 (Raphael) CPU support
Improve DDR5 support
Fix repository and Discord links
v1.2.6 Aug 15 2022

Add experimental DDR5 support
Add basic Rembrandt APU support
Update libraries
Fix corrupted config file handling
Add option to save window position
Add minimize to tray option
Enable system info window
Integrate WinRing driver
Initial plugins system
Update icons
Improve debug report formatting
Add donation links
v1.2.5 Jun 14 2021

Hotfix for locales different than en-US (issue #21)
v1.2.4 Jun 13 2021

Fix initial Power Table read for AGESA ComboPiV2 1.2.0.0+ (issue #19)
Pause autorefresh when minimized
Add auto update
Display modules versions in About dialog
Small fixes for Renoir PM tables (might still not work on every system)
v1.2.3 Mar 21 2021

Add Cezanne support (5000 Zen3 series APU)
Add Lucienne support (5000 Zen2 series APU)
Improve Epyc Rome support (fixes issue #13)
Add separate DCT readings for each installed DIMM (fixes issue #16)
Add Asus WMI sensors reading for boards that support it
Show capacity and ranks for each DIMM in the dropdown
Fix startup for unsupported CPUs
Reduce minimum .NET framework version for legacy app to 3.5
v1.2.2 Jan 3 2021

Add PHYWRD, PHYWRL, PHYRDL and PowerDown readings.
Add DRAM and VTT readings (static) from BIOS on some motherboards (MSI and Gigabyte).
Add support for both SMU version number variants to fix Picasso voltage readings on some systems.
Add support for Dali APUs (Dali - Cores - AMD - WikiChip).
Optimized startup, progress is reported in the splash screen.
Save settings in the same directory of the app for better portability and upgrade.
Small UI adjustments and fixes.
Old legacy version is now EOL. Replaced by new version with stripped themes support.
Remove hover state of camera icon.
Attempt to filter incorrect VSOC values reported by SVI2 TFN plane.
Better error reporting.
Fix installed DRAM modules slot labels.
Fix power table reading on 32bit OS.
Fix occasional problem with reading power table on first load after boot.
v1.2.1 Oct 31 2020

Full Vermeer support
Add separate VDDG IOD and CCD voltages for Zen3
Remove VSOC (SMU)
Fix DRAM module installed detection
Update system info and debug report
v1.2.0 Nov 10 2020

Rework UI to use WPF, legacy version still available (includes all fixes)
Add dark theme option
Add advanced mode switch
Add Renoir SVI2 readings, thanks @Reous for debug reports
Add a workaround for the case when configured clock speed is reported halved by the system
Add preliminary Vermeer and Genesis support
Fix SVI2 SoC voltage for Threadripper/EPYC gen 1 and 2
Change FCLK reading for Zen2 to report fixed configured clock
Display memory module slot in the dropdown
32bit OS support is back
Improve debug report
v1.1.0 Aug 20 2020

Add most of the known timings
Add FCLK, MCLK and UCLK readings for supported platforms
Add VDDSOC, CLDO_VDDP and CLDO_VDDG for supported platforms
Add memory controller settings for desktop platforms
Add auto-refresh option for frequencies and voltages
Add debug functionality
Add "Copy to clipboard" to screenshot save dialog
Make a screenshot of the app window without shadow
Redesign the layout completely


----------



## shotround

works on 1700x. though a few listings feel out of sequence, but could be board dependent. I'm a zenstates user also.


----------



## infraredbg

There are a lot of things I don't know without documentation, so it might not work on all systems, especially on Threadripper and Epyc.
I might not be able to solve them at all. Seems to be working on AM4 desktop parts though.


----------



## infraredbg

New version is up, should work on all Zen-based SKUs now, including APUs, new Threadrippers and EPYC2.

v1.0.2 [GoogleDrive]

Last version for now. Includes Part Number, frequency and total capacity.

v1.0.3


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

Seems to be working....
Asus x470 Prime with 2700X


----------



## freestaler

It works, thanks a lot bye the way.

Do you see a chance to get the "real" Clock instead of configured one? I use bclk 101 -> 3702 not 3666. And maybe you could a TRFC in nanoseconds as second value?


----------



## Nighthog

Works on Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme with 3800X.

It's good to see someone fix us a new application for this after the old one was abandoned with no new updates.


----------



## infraredbg

freestaler said:


> It works, thanks a lot bye the way.
> 
> Do you see a chance to get the "real" Clock instead of configured one? I use bclk 101 -> 3702 not 3666. And maybe you could a TRFC in nanoseconds as second value?


Currently I make a query to the WMI to get the configured frequency. Not sure how to get the real one, would probably need to get some performance events data, but don't know how yet.
As for the TRFC - I can, but left it out, because it "breaks" the even number of the fields in the layout 

Nevertheless, nice to see it works for everybody. Haven't tested on server machines, but I think it should work there, too.


----------



## Hale59

*Zen2 Timings Checker*

Zen2 Timings Checker

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-893#post-23529759


----------



## klempafi

@infraredbg
how about trfc(ns)?

trfc(ns) = trfc*2000/MCLK

ps.
nice work


----------



## stinger2k

Is there a way to got the source ?


----------



## RaINi

its pretty much just https://github.com/tomrus88/RTCSharp since pretty much nothing except the rtts/cads & vsoc changed for zen2,
vsoc is at 0x0005A00C for zen2 & 0x0005A010‬ for TR3000
its fascinating how none tried the old offsets till i posted screens of my zen2 rtc :'>


----------



## infraredbg

I never knew the old offsets and was not aware of this source, but it seems other tools reuse this.
There are a lot of differences between SMU versions and generations (socket as well), so I guess that is why noone have figured out the rtt/odt/cad yet. At least those who don't have access to the documentation (like myself).
I've found the SMU addresses for most of the new SKUs, but still testing commands. 0x2 command is always "getSmuVersion", at least on all the CPUs I and users have tried. 0x1 is test message.
But everything else is different and it's dangerous to test blindly, because you can hit the setVDDR_SOC command, which with a parameter 0x0 would set the voltage to 1.55V. That's beyond healthy for the SoC and will probably damage it permanently or even kill it.
Even LN2 guys don't run such voltages.
Unfortunately I don't know which versions I should test for.
Thanks for the source, though, that might help.


----------



## infraredbg

I've finally added the screenshot button.

Download: ZenTimings v1.0.4 (Google Drive)

Save - directly saves the screenshot in the directory where the app resides. The name is a generated one, based on the unix timestamp.
Save As - opens a dialog to pick file name and directory location.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Very nice thanks man ,works on my 2700x !


----------



## rdr09

Works here, too. Thank you and +rep.

All Ryzen owners using this app should be repping you.


----------



## mongoled

rdr09 said:


> Works here, too. Thank you and +rep.
> 
> All Ryzen owners using this app should be repping you.


Some people have 1.0.5 



Rep given


----------



## Jackalito

mongoled said:


> Some people have 1.0.5
> 
> 
> 
> Rep given



Can you share a donwload link for v1.0.5?
Thanks.


----------



## mongoled

Jackalito said:


> Can you share a donwload link for v1.0.5?
> Thanks.


Im not in posession of 1.0.5,

only seen one other person using it who shall remain unnamed


----------



## Hale59

mongoled said:


> Im not in posession of 1.0.5,
> 
> only seen one other person using it who shall remain unnamed


If that is the case, go and grab it and drop in my inbox.
Ta


----------



## aGeoM

Jackalito said:


> Can you share a donwload link for v1.0.5?
> Thanks.


Here thanks to @RaINi


----------



## pipes

this software no work for my system tuf x570 gaming plus and ryzen 7 3700x


----------



## Solohuman

1.05 works with my 2600X & X570 setup.
a BIG thanks to the dev of this app!


----------



## chitos123

@infraredbg

Could you please add tRFC2/4 values, like Aida64 

please. :thumb:


----------



## infraredbg

As far as I know they are not used and don't see a reason to add them, however I plan to add more timings in the future and will try to support MCLK/IFCLK/UCLK/vMEM/vSOC from PM table.

Meanwhile I've released v1.0.7 which should now work on Renoir and future Zen processors, unless AMD introduces some breaking changes.

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases

PS: I see you're already using it, however there's no space around the different rows on your windows, so I will have to fix that.


----------



## Veii

They are not directly used, but are loaded and considered for the remain hidden half of autocorrecting timings
Same as tMRD, tMOD, tSTAG, and tREFI @infraredbg
There is no x2 and x4 more to what we got to see, but they still are loaded and used for different states of the memory 

tSTAG, tREFI and this 2 would be helpful 
tRFS ns not that much, as rounding happens and they mostly exceed 11 decimal digits

EDIT:
Reason load them including maybe RTT and CAD_BUS in the far future, would be to doublecheck if the board applied them
without having to install Ryzen Master
There is a reason to use them, but we see only at best half of the memory OC picture 
Many timings still miss or are a fully hidden, while knowing some is key for calculation ~ like tSTAG


----------



## infraredbg

v1.0.8 is up: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/tag/v1.0.8


----------



## rares495

infraredbg said:


> v1.0.8 is up: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/tag/v1.0.8


Thanks for adding these timings but I wonder about tREFI. Is it ok for it to be so high?

EDIT: It seems that ASUS MemTweakIt reads tSTAG and tREFI in the same way. I guess it's fine.


----------



## nick name

rares495 said:


> Thanks for adding these timings but I wonder about tREFI. Is it ok for it to be so high?
> 
> EDIT: It seems that ASUS MemTweakIt reads tSTAG and tREFI in the same way. I guess it's fine.


Ideally you want tREFI as high as possible. I wish it was something we could control though.


----------



## nick name

infraredbg said:


> v1.0.8 is up: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/tag/v1.0.8


What mobo are you using?


----------



## infraredbg

nick name said:


> What mobo are you using?


Still using my Crosshair VI Hero with the latest official bios and 3900X CPU.
I can go higher with the memory, but this is just my 24/7 profile.
Guess I have tWRRD on auto, have to fix it. Had to manually set all settings after upgrading the bios and have missed that timing.

BTW, Ryzen Master displays different values for TRFC2 and TRFC4, but I have double-checked with bios readings and ZenTimings shows the same as bios.


----------



## algida79

infraredbg said:


> BTW, Ryzen Master displays different values for TRFC2 and TRFC4, but I have double-checked with bios readings and ZenTimings shows the same as bios.


Not sure if it happens with other Asus boards too but on the Prime X470 Pro leaving tRFCs at Auto and checking the UEFI reported values, they always default to some faux numbers (always 312 for tRFC1 IIRC). Just be aware in case you happen upon this strangeness.


----------



## nick name

infraredbg said:


> Still using my Crosshair VI Hero with the latest official bios and 3900X CPU.
> I can go higher with the memory, but this is just my 24/7 profile.
> Guess I have tWRRD on auto, have to fix it. Had to manually set all settings after upgrading the bios and have missed that timing.
> 
> BTW, Ryzen Master displays different values for TRFC2 and TRFC4, but I have double-checked with bios readings and ZenTimings shows the same as bios.


Yeah, I asked because of the tRFC 2/4 values. My values are the same as yours, but my tRFC is different. Then someone else with the same tRFC as mine had different tRFC 2/4 values. 

Nothing to do with your program -- it just seems that ASUS Crosshair boards use the same values for tRFCS 2/4 regardless of tRFC. Even when I change tRFC -- tRFC 2/4 stays the same.


----------



## nick name

algida79 said:


> Not sure if it happens with other Asus boards too but on the Prime X470 Pro leaving tRFCs at Auto and checking the UEFI reported values, they always default to some faux numbers (always 312 for tRFC1 IIRC). Just be aware in case you happen upon this strangeness.


I think it's now confirmed it happens with the Prime, CH6, and CH7. 

The 312, 192, 132 appears to be the values it uses for 2133MHz JEDEC.


----------



## infraredbg

So maybe Ryzen Master is right and the values displayed are the correct ones.
RM shows 468/288 for tRFC2/TRFC4.

PS: Nah, I've set TRFC to 254 and RM still show the same values for 2 and 4. Bios values don't change too, while I kind of remember that was not the case with some of the older bioses/AGESA.


----------



## Veii

infraredbg said:


> So maybe Ryzen Master is right and the values displayed are the correct ones.
> RM shows 468/288 for tRFC2/TRFC4.
> 
> PS: Nah, I've set TRFC to 254 and RM still show the same values for 2 and 4. Bios values don't change too, while I kind of remember that was not the case with some of the older bioses/AGESA.


Good update
How did you get tRFC2/4 out of it ?
Do you calculate them or is there a link to read them out ?
Does tMRD and tMOD change between idle, and for example a stresstest like TM5
Something with multi sized dataset ?

RM appears to be correct when you enforce them, but SMU readouts usually bug out
HWInfo has this same issue on vSOC - they do take a sample but this isn't factoring autocorrection in
tREFI i have to doublecheck if it's correct 
it's helpful, ty 
tSTAG on each of your readouts looks far to high, will need to compare them with some more results from more systems


----------



## infraredbg

Just reading the UMC registers, not calculated. I've noticed some people have e.g. tSTAG = 10, but it reads 210 on mine and MemTweakIt confirms it.
Maybe it depends on CPU generation? Because the one I saw to be 10 is with first gen also.

What about Refresh button? Currently it reads the timings once upon start and doesn't do anything after that.
I can add a manual refresh button that re-reads all the timings.
Another option would be to add the CPU model, too. Adding more things makes the app window bigger and bigger, thought.
Might think about shrinking the controls down to save some space.


----------



## Veii

infraredbg said:


> Just reading the UMC registers, not calculated. I've noticed some people have e.g. tSTAG = 10, but it reads 210 on mine and MemTweakIt confirms it.
> Maybe it depends on CPU generation? Because the one I saw to be 10 is with first gen also.
> 
> What about Refresh button? Currently it reads the timings once upon start and doesn't do anything after that.
> I can add a manual refresh button that re-reads all the timings.
> Another option would be to add the CPU model, too. Adding more things makes the app window bigger and bigger, thought.
> Might think about shrinking the controls down to save some space.


i was thinking expanding tRFCns to the side or as little popout bubble next to ~ in case someone wants to copy the long number
As long as you won't get locked out like ryzen usually does on the 3rd SMU readout 
(ryzen master, hwinfo and then SMU Debug together bring it to hard lock freeze) 
As long as you won't trigger that, a refresh every 5sec would be useful ~ depends really

Renoir will have variable MCLK, UCLK, FCLK 
Some kind of realtime refrehs mode would be useful ~ but currently barely needed as tMOD state doesn't change much
(up to GDM, powerdown, and tCKE value)
tMRD does change but we have no write access to tREFI either 
Atm it's a waste of developement power when it's not needed
The checker would need at the top an Advanced mode, which you can imagine like a sliding out sidebar to the right with the remain auto calculating and shifting timings
Like a side fading out "2nd card" 
Auto correcting timings by the memory are at least 20+
tWL, tAL are working nearly always together between each of the primaries 
tAL is "added latency"
this is one of the hidden values we can't read but define real time auto correction 

Just again, there are soo many of them - about exactly double of what we see on our "fixed delay" timings
A refresh remains a good idea, but we have to see how often we can trigger this without the CPU hard-lock protecting itself 
A "brief message" written here
We need to work on this, but i'm worried about the soft/hardlocking of the CPU on real-time readouts
While SMU readouts are not accurate and for sure will trigger a hard-lock until you cold-reboot


----------



## infraredbg

Yeah, I don't want another app polling the SMU regularly.
Even if I implement automatic refresh it will be optional and disabled by default.
Might get a Renoir to test, but that means more money spent.

A manual Refresh button is not a big deal, just 3-4 lines of code, however it would take more space at the bottom, while I try to keep the app compact.
Advanced mode sounds fine, might think about it.


----------



## nick name

infraredbg said:


> v1.0.8 is up: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/tag/v1.0.8


Are you going to update OP with the link?


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, I will update the OP soon.
Meanwhile, here's the "beta 2" of the new version, currently working on Matisse and maybe Renoir Desktop.
Will continue working on adding support for as many generations as possible.

ZenTimings v1.1.0 beta2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G-dxnvMNs4wDQ6QNb0QCme4ZaSlhCR_p/view?usp=sharing

Keep in mind this a preliminary build and things will probably change for the final version.

The new version includes a driver called inpoutx64 and is open-source (https://highrez.co.uk/). It gets automatically installed.
Its location is C:\windows\system32\drivers\inpoutx64.sys and is used in other software as well.
If you have a Vanguard or other anti-cheat gaming software, it might get blocked.
To delete the driver, you can use a software called Autoruns
but make sure you don't have other software using it - e.g. some RGB software for peripherals, water pumps, etc.

Known limitations:
- FCLK, UCLK and MCLK are not accounting BCLK, they will always be displayed on ~100MHz base. Have no solution for that, SMU is returning them this way.
- Can't get VDDG_IOD and VDDG_CCD separately. There's no known way to do that currently.
- Voltage readings work on x64 OS only, will add x86 support later

As always, the app does not auto-refresh, but will probably add an option to support auto-refresh with a configurable interval


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX


----------



## infraredbg

1800X (XMP loaded), maximum I can do for first gen, perhaps for Zen+ as well.
Coming closer to the 1.1.0 release.


----------



## Dan Hot

Aorus Master F21:


----------



## ryajin

Aorus Pro F11 Bios (AGESA 1.0.0.4b)

Everything looks fine except the VDDCR SOC Voltage. It shows values from the AMD Sensor which you can find in HWiNFO.

The set voltage is 1.106V and ZenTimings reads from 1.081V to 1.087V.


----------



## _vogonpoetry_

>- FCLK, UCLK and MCLK are not accounting BCLK, they will always be displayed on ~100MHz base. Have no solution for that, SMU is returning them this way.

Could you detect BCLK and then have an option to use it as a scaling factor on the other values? For example, if BCLK is 104, then multiply the clocks by 104%. Or something like that.


----------



## agpoli

MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WiFi
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
BIOS: 1.10 (AGESA Combov2PI 1.0.0.2)


----------



## 2600ryzen

Aus tuf b350
3600
AGESA 1.0.0.3
edit: I set vsoc to 1.075v, vddg to 0.925v and vddp to 0.85.


----------



## SneakySloth

ryajin said:


> Aorus Pro F11 Bios (AGESA 1.0.0.4b)
> 
> Everything looks fine except the VDDCR SOC Voltage. It shows values from the AMD Sensor which you can find in HWiNFO.
> 
> The set voltage is 1.106V and ZenTimings reads from 1.081V to 1.087V.



Thats expected though right? Because of vdroop?


----------



## DemonAk

mine screen

b550 Taichi
bios 1.15A, AGESA Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.0.2
bios settings: dram voltage 1.416, soc 1.12 (hwinfo 1.106), cldo vddp and vddg auto

I think you need to swap the parameters like bios

1. ClkDrvStr
2. AddrCmdDrvStr
3. CsOdtDrvStr
4. CkeDrvStr
and
AddCmdSetup 
CsOdtSetup
CkeSetup


----------



## mongoled

Everything working as expected

MSI X370 latest ComboAm4PI 1.0.0.6 BIOS

As you have explained BCLK measurement is not available (I am running BCLK of 107.5625)

Thanks for your dedication.


----------



## KedarWolf

MSI X570 Godlike 3950x 1.93 BIOS Agesa 1.0.0.5 (the newer V2 Agesa BIOS's overclock my memory poorly).


----------



## 2600ryzen

KedarWolf said:


> MSI X570 Godlike 3950x 1.93 BIOS Agesa 1.0.0.5 (the newer V2 Agesa BIOS's overclock my memory poorly).



Your Ram performs worse on the newer bios? My Ram is faster on the newer bios by 0.8-1ns latency I just can't get stable on 1.0.0.6 at 3733mhz and above. On my current 1.0.0.3 I can stably run 3800mhz.


----------



## KedarWolf

2600ryzen said:


> Your Ram performs worse on the newer bios? My Ram is faster on the newer bios by 0.8-1ns latency I just can't get stable on 1.0.0.6 at 3733mhz and above. On my current 1.0.0.3 I can stably run 3800mhz.


See my timings on that BIOS at 3800? On latest BIOS cannot do above 3733.


----------



## 2600ryzen

KedarWolf said:


> See my timings on that BIOS at 3800? On latest BIOS cannot do above 3733.



Ok same problem I had, I could boot into [email protected] and benchmark/do a few cycles of testmem5 but eventually the computer would just blackscreen. It was much faster though.


----------



## PJVol

*@ #developer*

What does this pop-up mean right before the application window appears?


> An error occurred while trying to execute the WMI method: Attempt was made to execute a method
> not marked with [implemented] in any relevant class


 Is it ok or not?


----------



## infraredbg

PJVol said:


> *@ #developer*
> 
> What does this pop-up mean right before the application window appears?
> Is it ok or not?


Your bios does not expose/contain one of the methods. The next builds will contain more user-friendly message, but sadly some of the information won't be available on your system.
Most probably resistance values.


----------



## infraredbg

ZenTimings 1.1.0 beta 4 @ GoogleDrive

Should support what's possible on all AM4 and TRX CPUs/APUs, except I still need to figure out couple of things for Zen+, but I'm getting 1600 AF tomorrow :/

*What's new in this beta:*

Add option for autorefresh and interval (can be changed runtime and does not require app relaunch)
Add debug report window - requires manual save of the result, otherwise it is read only
Fixed app window screenshot, which now excludes shadows
Fixed order of Setup and Drive Strength values

This will probably be the last beta of 1.1.0.

*Known issues:*

SVI2 interface is currently unknown for Renoir, so VSOC (SVI2) won't be detected
Some things still unknown for Zen+, but that should be fixable once I get the 1600 AF or someone posts a full debug report
Mobile CPUs don't provide some of the information needed to detect Rtt, ProcODT, CAD_BUS and frequencies. Usual timings will still be displayed
Everything is unaware of BCLK and is reported on the ~100MHz base. I have no reliable way to detect current blck with the tools I have atm
Probably ton of other issues


----------



## Veii

infraredbg said:


> ZenTimings 1.1.0 beta 4 @ GoogleDrive
> 
> Should support what's possible on all AM4 and TRX CPUs/APUs, except I still need to figure out couple of things for Zen+, but I'm getting 1600 AF tomorrow :/


It looks absolutely gorgeous :wubsmiley
Is missing cLDO_VDDP voltage readout on 14nm a SMU issue or ?


----------



## infraredbg

Veii said:


> It looks absolutely gorgeous :wubsmiley
> Is missing cLDO_VDDP voltage readout on 14nm a SMU issue or ?


Can't find it on the APUs, works on Matisse and Summit Ridge, should be able to fix it for Pinnacle as well. Seems to be absent from the power table even on Renoir, but since I don't have a Zen2 APU, I'm only counting on user reports.
As for the SVI2 interface, I could not find a tool that reads it. Linux kernel, hwinfo, zenpower, zenmonitor, k10temp driver - all don't read it yet. At least that's what I can see publicly.
I can try to figure it out, but have to buy yet another APU. It's getting too expensive. :/

Currently have 3900X as my main CPU, but also keep my old 1800X, Athlon 240GE, 3000G, now ordered 1600 AF


----------



## Veii

infraredbg said:


> Can't find it on the APUs, works on Matisse and Summit Ridge, should be able to fix it for Pinnacle as well. Seems to be absent from the power table even on Renoir, but since I don't have a Zen2 APU, I'm only counting on user reports.
> As for the SVI2 interface, I could not find a tool that reads it. Linux kernel, hwinfo, zenpower, zenmonitor, k10temp driver - all don't read it yet. At least that's what I can see publicly.
> I can try to figure it out, but have to buy yet another APU. It's getting too expensive. :/
> 
> Currently have 3900X as my main CPU, but also keep my old 1800X, Athlon 240GE, 3000G, now ordered 1600 AF


Hmm strange, why it should be different. Have you by any chance any SMU reports from 2xxxU or 3xxxU mobile users ?
Also yes, this is getting expensive ~ you need the support
I wonder why you have two 14nm APUs. Did the Athlon have something special in it ?

Hmm actually, i remember AMD had an analytic tool for power delivery readout
I have to look again. It was made for application designers as debug tool but it had sensor readout functions ~ including covering STAMP algorithm.
Yes i think it was this one
https://developer.amd.com/amd-uprof/


Spoiler














Please check if you can read out that way all the needed voltages
The core efficiency sensor needs a double check. If it works how i think it does like on Window's Perf tool, it could be used for CPPC golden core tracking
Anyways, please take a closer look


----------



## algida79

Hi @infraredbg, many thanks for your work on the new versions!





infraredbg said:


> except I still need to figure out couple of things for Zen+, but I'm getting 1600 AF tomorrow :/
> ...
> Some things still unknown for Zen+, but that should be fixable once I get the 1600 AF or someone posts a full debug report



Debug report from a 2700X attached. If it helps, the CLDO VDDP I have set in the BIOS is 0.9V.


View attachment Debug_Report_26629923.4400513.txt


----------



## OCmember

Great app, thanks for work


----------



## agpoli

VSOC(SMU) seems a bit high, debug report attached:


----------



## DDSZ

Just found this thread with Beta versions. Thanks


----------



## Jeffrey Kistler

great job with this app, you should set up a paypal or something


----------



## Fight Game

looks ok here


----------



## alefim

VSOC(SMU) high


----------



## rares495

Seems to work fine.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Working fine here. Thanks, it's awesome!


----------



## Sebi

Thanks for this great app, VSOC(SMU) it's high, but I'm sure you'll figure it out


----------



## crakej

Thanks maintaining this tool - VERY useful! This is CH7 with bios 2606, which is pretty old so hoping that's why I'm getting this mega reading for CLDO_VDDG!



Spoiler



ZenTimings v1.1.0.0 Debug Report

########################################################
System Info
########################################################
CpuId: 00870F10
Model: 1
ExtendedModel: 113
NodesPerProcessor: 0
PackageType: 2
MbVendor: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
MbName: ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor
BiosVersion: 2606
SmuVersion: 46.40.00
FusedCoreCount: 12
Threads: 24
PatchLevel: 08701013
PhysicalCoreCount: 16
CCDCount: 2
CCXCount: 4
NumCoresInCCX: 3
SMT: True

########################################################
Memory Modules
########################################################
4400 C19 Series 8GB 3733MHz
4400 C19 Series 8GB 3733MHz
4400 C19 Series 8GB 3733MHz
4400 C19 Series 8GB 3733MHz

########################################################
Memory Config
########################################################
DRAM Base Address: DB266000
Frequency: 3733
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Enabled
Cmd2T: 1T
CL: 14
RCDWR: 14
RCDRD: 15
RP: 14
RAS: 28
RC: 42
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 4
FAW: 16
WTRS: 4
WTRL: 12
WR: 10
RDRDSCL: 2
WRWRSCL: 2
CWL: 14
RTP: 8
RDWR: 8
WRRD: 4
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 5
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 7
CKE: 1
STAG: 218
MOD: 28
MODPDA: 28
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 19
RFC: 298
RFCns: 159.6571
RFC2: 486
RFC4: 299
REFI: 14553
REFIns: 7796.946

########################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
########################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 01 (1)
Index 007: 01 (1)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: 4B (75)
Index 021: 07 (7)
Index 022: 0E (14)
Index 023: 0F (15)
Index 024: 0E (14)
Index 025: 1C (28)
Index 026: 0E (14)
Index 027: 00 (0)
Index 028: 00 (0)
Index 029: 00 (0)
Index 030: 00 (0)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 39 (57)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 2A (42)
Index 038: 2A (42)
Index 039: 01 (1)
Index 040: E6 (230)
Index 041: 01 (1)
Index 042: 2B (43)
Index 043: 01 (1)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 04 (4)
Index 047: 0A (10)
Index 048: 04 (4)
Index 049: 0C (12)
Index 050: 01 (1)
Index 051: 0E (14)
Index 052: 08 (8)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 02 (2)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 05 (5)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 02 (2)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 07 (7)
Index 061: 08 (8)
Index 062: 04 (4)
Index 063: 01 (1)
Index 064: 00 (0)
Index 065: 07 (7)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 00 (0)
Index 071: 00 (0)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 06 (6)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 0F (15)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 0F (15)
Index 092: 0F (15)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 01 (1)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: 8B (139)
Index 109: 01 (1)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: FF (255)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: FF (255)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 02 (2)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 00 (0)
Index 168: 00 (0)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

########################################################
SMU: Power Table
########################################################
Offset 000: 395.00000000
Offset 004: 11.61761000
Offset 008: 255.00000000
Offset 00C: 0.00000000
Offset 010: 95.00000000
Offset 014: 40.47437000
Offset 018: 20277.36000000
Offset 01C: 3721.16700000
Offset 020: 255.00000000
Offset 024: 119.58030000
Offset 028: 1.49846800
Offset 02C: 1.34821700
Offset 030: 5.49618000
Offset 034: 11.61763000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 8.39718900
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 40.47342000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 3629.68600000
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 119.58030000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.34821700
Offset 060: 0.00000000
Offset 064: 0.00000000
Offset 068: 9.81762000
Offset 06C: 0.80001210
Offset 070: 1.00000000
Offset 074: 11.61763000
Offset 078: 4.84999700
Offset 07C: 4.84999700
Offset 080: 4.84999700
Offset 084: 4.84999700
Offset 088: 4.45877300
Offset 08C: 4.84999700
Offset 090: 1.49849300
Offset 094: 1.55003000
Offset 098: 1.49937900
Offset 09C: 1.34827900
Offset 0A0: 1.34758000
Offset 0A4: 0.00000000
Offset 0A8: 0.00000000
Offset 0AC: 1.09999100
Offset 0B0: 1.06523900
Offset 0B4: 0.00000000
Offset 0B8: 0.00000000
Offset 0BC: 1867.00000000
Offset 0C0: 1866.68400000
Offset 0C4: 1867.00000000
Offset 0C8: 1867.00000000
Offset 0CC: 0.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.91640390
Offset 0D4: 0.00000000
Offset 0D8: 2.68125400
Offset 0DC: 0.00000000
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.00000000
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.52539310
Offset 0F0: 1.36189400
Offset 0F4: 0.00000000
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.46508240
Offset 100: 0.08268714
Offset 104: 100.00000000
Offset 108: 0.00000000
Offset 10C: 0.00000000
Offset 110: 0.00000000
Offset 114: 1867.00000000
Offset 118: 0.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 1867.00000000
Offset 128: 0.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 1867.00000000
Offset 138: 0.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 1.10000000
Offset 148: 0.00000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 5.00000000
Offset 158: 0.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 592.59260000
Offset 168: 301.88680000
Offset 16C: 5.00000000
Offset 170: 0.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 0.00000000
Offset 17C: 592.59260000
Offset 180: 301.88680000
Offset 184: 5.00000000
Offset 188: 0.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 592.59260000
Offset 198: 301.88680000
Offset 19C: 5.00000000
Offset 1A0: 0.38691960
Offset 1A4: 301.88140000
Offset 1A8: 301.88780000
Offset 1AC: 592.59260000
Offset 1B0: 301.88680000
Offset 1B4: 10.00000000
Offset 1B8: 0.00000000
Offset 1BC: 0.00000000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 32.84623000
Offset 1CC: 7.54586500
Offset 1D0: 0.00000000
Offset 1D4: 8.67406000
Offset 1D8: 0.00000000
Offset 1DC: 0.00000000
Offset 1E0: 0.80001210
Offset 1E4: 105.00000000
Offset 1E8: 0.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.95038550
Offset 1F0: 1.09790000
Offset 1F4: 1.03004300
Offset 1F8: 59.50000000
Offset 1FC: 1.50000000
Offset 200: 0.93625700
Offset 204: 4.45487700
Offset 208: 1.22088400
Offset 20C: 0.03099990
Offset 210: 26.80760000
Offset 214: 0.00000000
Offset 218: 0.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 457.14290000
Offset 224: 457.14290000
Offset 228: 457.14290000
Offset 22C: 457.14290000
Offset 230: 400.00000000
Offset 234: 500.00000000
Offset 238: 400.00000000
Offset 23C: 0.00000000
Offset 240: 47.09814000
Offset 244: 38.09898000
Offset 248: 2.61456600
Offset 24C: 0.00000000
Offset 250: 1.31779300
Offset 254: 1.06482900
Offset 258: 0.00000000
Offset 25C: 0.23142010
Offset 260: 0.26724830
Offset 264: 0.26492000
Offset 268: 0.00000000
Offset 26C: 0.16425210
Offset 270: 0.22894990
Offset 274: 0.16644200
Offset 278: 1.66815100
Offset 27C: 0.17729450
Offset 280: 0.00000000
Offset 284: 0.16467030
Offset 288: 1.34402000
Offset 28C: 0.00000000
Offset 290: 1.34402000
Offset 294: 1.34402000
Offset 298: 0.00000000
Offset 29C: 1.34402000
Offset 2A0: 1.34402000
Offset 2A4: 1.34402000
Offset 2A8: 0.00000000
Offset 2AC: 1.34402000
Offset 2B0: 1.34402000
Offset 2B4: 1.34402000
Offset 2B8: 1.34402000
Offset 2BC: 1.34402000
Offset 2C0: 0.00000000
Offset 2C4: 1.34402000
Offset 2C8: 38.56802000
Offset 2CC: 33.07139000
Offset 2D0: 37.02946000
Offset 2D4: 34.96468000
Offset 2D8: 33.24189000
Offset 2DC: 33.18847000
Offset 2E0: 32.78969000
Offset 2E4: 33.08787000
Offset 2E8: 28.85734000
Offset 2EC: 27.98003000
Offset 2F0: 29.03145000
Offset 2F4: 28.00724000
Offset 2F8: 32.59835000
Offset 2FC: 27.87644000
Offset 300: 28.94920000
Offset 304: 27.91625000
Offset 308: 328.08400000
Offset 30C: 0.00000000
Offset 310: 174.49680000
Offset 314: 113.11660000
Offset 318: 0.00000000
Offset 31C: 0.46171770
Offset 320: 0.85709210
Offset 324: 2.16261800
Offset 328: 0.00000000
Offset 32C: 0.11152160
Offset 330: 0.16397430
Offset 334: 0.13476850
Offset 338: 186.82750000
Offset 33C: 0.21475690
Offset 340: 0.00000000
Offset 344: 9.17599900
Offset 348: 11.66107000
Offset 34C: 0.00000000
Offset 350: 11.50238000
Offset 354: 11.56059000
Offset 358: 0.00000000
Offset 35C: 11.16404000
Offset 360: 11.07442000
Offset 364: 11.13418000
Offset 368: 0.00000000
Offset 36C: 9.97834700
Offset 370: 10.60302000
Offset 374: 10.10110000
Offset 378: 11.04971000
Offset 37C: 9.86029600
Offset 380: 0.00000000
Offset 384: 9.93157600
Offset 388: 4.03066300
Offset 38C: 0.00000000
Offset 390: 3.98310000
Offset 394: 3.99007600
Offset 398: 0.00000000
Offset 39C: 3.84243000
Offset 3A0: 3.81665400
Offset 3A4: 3.83443100
Offset 3A8: 0.00000000
Offset 3AC: 3.77674900
Offset 3B0: 3.99062300
Offset 3B4: 3.80225400
Offset 3B8: 4.07961900
Offset 3BC: 3.68657600
Offset 3C0: 0.00000000
Offset 3C4: 3.70929600
Offset 3C8: 1.08308400
Offset 3CC: 0.00000000
Offset 3D0: 0.40267460
Offset 3D4: 0.36405070
Offset 3D8: 0.00000000
Offset 3DC: 0.11953070
Offset 3E0: 0.14102590
Offset 3E4: 0.13353150
Offset 3E8: 0.00000000
Offset 3EC: 0.14098340
Offset 3F0: 0.19407340
Offset 3F4: 0.15016530
Offset 3F8: 0.83891280
Offset 3FC: 0.12448960
Offset 400: 0.00000000
Offset 404: 0.14190680
Offset 408: 25.81132000
Offset 40C: 0.00000000
Offset 410: 9.81620300
Offset 414: 8.86189100
Offset 418: 0.00000000
Offset 41C: 2.98907700
Offset 420: 3.56135300
Offset 424: 3.31137500
Offset 428: 0.00000000
Offset 42C: 3.60861500
Offset 430: 4.77123000
Offset 434: 3.79248800
Offset 438: 20.20578000
Offset 43C: 3.25518200
Offset 440: 0.00000000
Offset 444: 3.64109700
Offset 448: 38.90598000
Offset 44C: 0.00000000
Offset 450: 39.73177000
Offset 454: 34.72074000
Offset 458: 0.00000000
Offset 45C: 0.40181240
Offset 460: 0.40657030
Offset 464: 0.49691980
Offset 468: 0.00000000
Offset 46C: 0.65168280
Offset 470: 1.39353400
Offset 474: 0.92058910
Offset 478: 79.79420000
Offset 47C: 0.40006980
Offset 480: 0.00000000
Offset 484: 5.40361300
Offset 488: 35.28365000
Offset 48C: 100.00000000
Offset 490: 50.45247000
Offset 494: 56.41732000
Offset 498: 100.00000000
Offset 49C: 96.60914000
Offset 4A0: 96.03217000
Offset 4A4: 96.19170000
Offset 4A8: 100.00000000
Offset 4AC: 95.74106000
Offset 4B0: 93.83612000
Offset 4B4: 95.28696000
Offset 4B8: 0.00000000
Offset 4BC: 96.34477000
Offset 4C0: 100.00000000
Offset 4C4: 90.95524000
Offset 4C8: 0.00000000
Offset 4CC: 0.00000000
Offset 4D0: 0.00000000
Offset 4D4: 0.00000000
Offset 4D8: 0.00000000
Offset 4DC: 0.00000000
Offset 4E0: 0.00000000
Offset 4E4: 0.00000000
Offset 4E8: 0.00000000
Offset 4EC: 0.00000000
Offset 4F0: 0.00000000
Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
Offset 4FC: 0.00000000
Offset 500: 0.00000000
Offset 504: 0.00000000
Offset 508: 0.00000000
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 0.00000000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 0.00000000
Offset 534: 0.00000000
Offset 538: 0.00000000
Offset 53C: 0.00000000
Offset 540: 0.00000000
Offset 544: 0.00000000
Offset 548: 44.00402000
Offset 54C: 0.00000000
Offset 550: 24.26681000
Offset 554: 15.19053000
Offset 558: 0.00000000
Offset 55C: 0.71892090
Offset 560: 1.13829300
Offset 564: 0.72890620
Offset 568: 0.00000000
Offset 56C: 1.20153100
Offset 570: 3.29837700
Offset 574: 1.45115700
Offset 578: 26.66701000
Offset 57C: 0.47595310
Offset 580: 0.00000000
Offset 584: 0.82209960
Offset 588: 0.00000000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 0.00000000
Offset 594: 0.00000000
Offset 598: 0.00000000
Offset 59C: 0.00000000
Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 0.00000000
Offset 5B4: 0.00000000
Offset 5B8: 0.00000000
Offset 5BC: 0.00000000
Offset 5C0: 0.00000000
Offset 5C4: 0.00000000
Offset 5C8: 4.72198100
Offset 5CC: 4.84999700
Offset 5D0: 4.72198100
Offset 5D4: 4.72198100
Offset 5D8: 4.84999700
Offset 5DC: 4.72198100
Offset 5E0: 4.72198100
Offset 5E4: 4.72198100
Offset 5E8: 4.84999700
Offset 5EC: 4.72198100
Offset 5F0: 4.72198100
Offset 5F4: 4.72198100
Offset 5F8: 4.72198100
Offset 5FC: 4.72198100
Offset 600: 4.84999700
Offset 604: 4.72198100
Offset 608: 3.79149200
Offset 60C: 0.54999540
Offset 610: 3.79149200
Offset 614: 3.79149200
Offset 618: 0.54999540
Offset 61C: 3.79149200
Offset 620: 3.79149200
Offset 624: 3.79149200
Offset 628: 0.54999540
Offset 62C: 3.79149200
Offset 630: 3.79149200
Offset 634: 3.79149200
Offset 638: 3.79149200
Offset 63C: 3.79149200
Offset 640: 0.54999540
Offset 644: 3.79149200
Offset 648: 83.10126000
Offset 64C: 0.00000000
Offset 650: 82.10057000
Offset 654: 82.25887000
Offset 658: 0.00000000
Offset 65C: 79.08780000
Offset 660: 78.56629000
Offset 664: 78.93653000
Offset 668: 0.00000000
Offset 66C: 77.38850000
Offset 670: 82.08202000
Offset 674: 78.00223000
Offset 678: 83.97768000
Offset 67C: 75.43849000
Offset 680: 0.00000000
Offset 684: 75.92152000
Offset 688: 3.87105000
Offset 68C: 0.00000000
Offset 690: 2.60570900
Offset 694: 1.76085200
Offset 698: 0.00000000
Offset 69C: 0.27330860
Offset 6A0: 0.29086140
Offset 6A4: 0.27614730
Offset 6A8: 0.00000000
Offset 6AC: 0.21163950
Offset 6B0: 0.17145170
Offset 6B4: 0.11331220
Offset 6B8: 6.94952700
Offset 6BC: 0.16701200
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.22489790
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 0.00000000
Offset 6F4: 0.00000000
Offset 6F8: 0.00000000
Offset 6FC: 0.00000000
Offset 700: 0.00000000
Offset 704: 0.00000000
Offset 708: 1.32795500
Offset 70C: 1.24910600
Offset 710: 0.47426690
Offset 714: 0.54062880
Offset 718: 0.31738550
Offset 71C: 0.31386360
Offset 720: 0.30873500
Offset 724: 0.31170520
Offset 728: 35.73927000
Offset 72C: 35.33350000
Offset 730: 29.71243000
Offset 734: 29.99950000
Offset 738: 899.79170000
Offset 73C: 865.09370000
Offset 740: 517.53430000
Offset 744: 531.46070000
Offset 748: 3.61802900
Offset 74C: 3.42452100
Offset 750: 3.06720900
Offset 754: 3.11059000
Offset 758: 4.07379900
Offset 75C: 3.89474900
Offset 760: 4.03818200
Offset 764: 4.08375900
Offset 768: 0.00000000
Offset 76C: 0.00000000
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 73.66651000
Offset 77C: 64.58559000
Offset 780: 64.94780000
Offset 784: 64.71379000
Offset 788: 1.82173800
Offset 78C: 0.18805530
Offset 790: 0.11262050
Offset 794: 1.62773300
Offset 798: 0.00000000
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 39.29955000
Offset 7AC: 37.51905000
Offset 7B0: 38.54458000
Offset 7B4: 39.27969000
Offset 7B8: 0.05992329
Offset 7BC: 0.00884832
Offset 7C0: 0.00000000
Offset 7C4: 0.05834085
Offset 7C8: 0.00000000
Offset 7CC: 0.00000000
Offset 7D0: 0.00000000
Offset 7D4: 0.00000000
Offset 7D8: 41.39727000
Offset 7DC: 41.39109000
Offset 7E0: 0.00000000

########################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
########################################################
MCLK: 0.00
FCLK: 1867.00
UCLK: 1867.00
VSOC_SMU: 0.0000V
CLDO_VDDP: 1.0300V
CLDO_VDDG: 59.5000V

########################################################
WMI: Root Classes
########################################################
__AbsoluteTimerInstruction
__ACE
__AggregateEvent
__ClassCreationEvent
__ClassDeletionEvent
__ClassModificationEvent
__ClassOperationEvent
__ClassProviderRegistration
__ConsumerFailureEvent
__Event
__EventConsumer
__EventConsumerProviderRegistration
__EventDroppedEvent
__EventFilter
__EventGenerator
__EventProviderRegistration
__EventQueueOverflowEvent
__ExtendedStatus
__ExtrinsicEvent
__FilterToConsumerBinding
__IndicationRelated
__InstanceCreationEvent
__InstanceDeletionEvent
__InstanceModificationEvent
__InstanceOperationEvent
__InstanceProviderRegistration
__IntervalTimerInstruction
__MethodInvocationEvent
__MethodProviderRegistration
__NAMESPACE
__NamespaceCreationEvent
__NamespaceDeletionEvent
__NamespaceModificationEvent
__NamespaceOperationEvent
__NotifyStatus
__NTLMUser9X
__ObjectProviderRegistration
__PARAMETERS
__PropertyProviderRegistration
__Provider
__ProviderRegistration
__QOSFailureEvent
__SecurityDescriptor
__SecurityRelatedClass
__SystemClass
__SystemEvent
__SystemSecurity
__thisNAMESPACE
__TimerEvent
__TimerInstruction
__TimerNextFiring
__Trustee
__Win32Provider
AcpiControlStatus
AcpiGenAddr
AcpiPct
AcpiPss
AcpiPssState
ACPITrace
ActivityTransfer
AllocateSegment
AllocationTick
ALPC
ALPC_Receive_Message
ALPC_Send_Message
ALPC_Unwait
ALPC_Wait_For_New_Message
ALPC_Wait_For_Reply
AMD_ACPI
AMLIEvalData1
AMLIEvalData1_TypeGroup1
AntiStarvationBoost
ASUSHW
ASUSManagement
AsusWpbtWmi
ASWMIEvent
AtaportGuid
AuthenticodeVerification
AUTHFWCFG
AutoBoostClearFloor
AutoBoostEntryExhaustion
AutoBoostSetFloor
BcdBooleanElement
BcdDeviceData
BcdDeviceElement
BcdDeviceFileData
BcdDeviceLocateData
BcdDeviceLocateElementChildData
BcdDeviceLocateElementData
BcdDeviceLocateStringData
BcdDevicePartitionData
BcdDeviceQualifiedPartitionData
BcdDeviceUnknownData
BcdElement
BcdIntegerElement
BcdIntegerListElement
BcdObject
BcdObjectElement
BcdObjectListElement
BcdStore
BcdStringElement
BcdUnknownElement
BfeTraceProvider
Bid2Etw_ADODB_1
Bid2Etw_ADODB_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_ADODB_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_ADODB_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_ADOMD_1
Bid2Etw_ADOMD_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_ADOMD_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_ADOMD_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_BCP_1
Bid2Etw_BCP_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_BCP_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_BCP_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_DBNETLIB_1
Bid2Etw_DBNETLIB_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_DBNETLIB_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_DBNETLIB_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSADCE_1
Bid2Etw_MSADCE_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSADCE_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSADCE_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSADCF_1
Bid2Etw_MSADCF_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSADCF_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSADCF_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSADCO_1
Bid2Etw_MSADCO_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSADCO_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSADCO_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSADDS_1
Bid2Etw_MSADDS_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSADDS_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSADDS_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSADOX_1
Bid2Etw_MSADOX_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSADOX_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSADOX_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSDADIAG_ETW
Bid2Etw_MSDADIAG_ETW_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSDADIAG_ETW_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSDADIAG_ETW_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSDAPRST_1
Bid2Etw_MSDAPRST_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSDAPRST_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSDAPRST_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSDAREM_1
Bid2Etw_MSDAREM_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSDAREM_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSDAREM_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSDART_1
Bid2Etw_MSDART_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSDART_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSDART_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSDASQL_1
Bid2Etw_MSDASQL_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSDASQL_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSDASQL_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_MSDATL3_1
Bid2Etw_MSDATL3_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_MSDATL3_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_MSDATL3_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_ODBC_1
Bid2Etw_ODBC_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_ODBC_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_ODBC_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_ODBCBCP_1
Bid2Etw_ODBCBCP_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_ODBCBCP_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_ODBCBCP_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_OLEDB_1
Bid2Etw_OLEDB_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_OLEDB_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_OLEDB_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_RowsetHelper_1
Bid2Etw_RowsetHelper_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_RowsetHelper_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_RowsetHelper_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_SQLOLEDB_1
Bid2Etw_SQLOLEDB_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_SQLOLEDB_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_SQLOLEDB_1_Trace_TextW
Bid2Etw_SQLSRV32_1
Bid2Etw_SQLSRV32_1_Trace
Bid2Etw_SQLSRV32_1_Trace_TextA
Bid2Etw_SQLSRV32_1_Trace_TextW
BITSServiceTrace
CancelKTimer2
CertificateServicesClient
CertificateServicesClient_CredentialRoaming
CIM_ClassCreation
CIM_ClassDeletion
CIM_ClassIndication
CIM_ClassModification
CIM_Error
CIM_Indication
CIM_InstCreation
CIM_InstDeletion
CIM_InstIndication
CIM_InstModification
CIM_StatisticalInformation
ClasspnpGuid
Close
Close_End
Close_Start
CLRAuthenticodeVerification
CLRLoader
CLRMethod
CLRStrongNameVerification
CLRTrace
CMsftMultisessionSequential
CompCS
Contention
CreateIOThread
CreateTrustedDomEx
CreateTrustedDomEx_End
CreateTrustedDomEx_Start
CreateWorkerThread
CritSecCollision
CritSecInit
CritSecTrace
CritSecTraceProvider
CscApi
CscDclUser
CscFastSync
CscNetApi
CscService
CscUm
CSwitch_V1
CSwitch_V2
CSwitch_V3
CSwitch_V4
CtlGuid
CtlGuidAssocDB
CtlGuidBthMtpEnum
CtlGuidFDSSDP
CtlGuidFDWSD
CtlGuidPortableDeviceAPI
CtlGuidPortableDeviceClassExtension
CtlGuidPortableDeviceConnectApi
CtlGuidPortableDeviceTypes
CtlGuidUMB
CtlGuidWMP
CtlGuidWpdBusEnum
CtlGuidWPDCI
CtlGuidWpdFs
CtlGuidWpdMtp
CtlGuidWpdShellExtension
CtlGuidWPDShServiceObj
CtlGuidWPDSP
Debugger
DebuggerEnabled
DebugPrint_Event
DedupTracingEventClass
DedupTracingEventClass_DedupTracingEventTypeClass
DedupTracingProvider
DiagL2SecCtlGuid
DigestDebugTrace
DimmSpdBuffer
DisableKTimer2
DiskGuid
DiskIo
DiskIo_TypeGroup1
DiskIo_TypeGroup2
DiskIo_TypeGroup3
DiskIo_V0
DiskIo_V0_TypeGroup1
DiskIo_V1
DiskIo_V1_TypeGroup1
DiskIo_V2
DiskIo_V2_TypeGroup1
DiskIo_V2_TypeGroup2
DiskIo_V2_TypeGroup3
Dll
DPC
DPC_V1
DriverCompleteRequest
DriverCompleteRequestReturn
DriverCompletionRoutine
DriverMajorFunctionCall
DriverMajorFunctionReturn
DriverManagerTraceGuid
EA_IME_API
EnumTrstedDomEx
EnumTrstedDomEx_End
EnumTrstedDomEx_Start
EnumTrustedDoms
EnumTrustedDoms_End
EnumTrustedDoms_Start
EventTrace
EventTrace_Header
EventTrace_V0_Header
EventTrace_V1_Header
EventTraceEvent
EventTraceEvent_V0
EventTraceEvent_V1
Exceptions
ExceptionThrown
FaxCtlGuid
FDCtlGuid
fdpHostCtlGuid
fdResPubCtlGuid
FDWNetCtlGuid
FileIo
FileIo_Create
FileIo_DirEnum
FileIo_Info
FileIo_Name
FileIpEnd
FileIo_PathOperation
FileIo_ReadWrite
FileIo_SimpleOp
FileIo_V0
FileIo_V0_Name
FileIo_V1
FileIo_V1_Name
FileIo_V2
FileIo_V2_Create
FileIo_V2_DirEnum
FileIo_V2_Info
FileIo_V2_MapFile
FileIo_V2_Name
FileIo_V2_OpEnd
FileIo_V2_ReadWrite
FileIo_V2_SimpleOp
FileOperation
FileSystemImageTracing
FileTrace
FinalizeKTimer2
FirewallAPI
FltIoCompletion
FltIoFailure
FltIoInit
FrameworkTraceGuid
FreeSegment
FrequencyRangeDescriptor
FusionNGENBinder
FWCFG
FwpkclntTraceProvider
FwpuclntTraceProvider
GarbageCollection
GCEnd
GCFinalizersBegin
GCFinalizersEnd
GCRestartEEEnd
GCStart
GCSuspendEEEnd
GetdValuesPackage
GetMinMaxSteppingPackage
HBAFC3MgmtInfo
HBAFCPBindingEntry
HBAFCPBindingEntry2
HBAFCPID
HBAFCPScsiEntry
HBAScsiID
HDAudBus_DMA
HDAudioBus_Enum
HDAudioBusEvent
HDAudioControllerErrorStatus
HDAudioDmaEngineErrorStatus
HDAudioErrorStatus
Header_BuildInfo_TypeGroup
Header_DbgIdRSDS_TypeGroup
Header_Extension_TypeGroup
Header_Extension_V0_TypeGroup
Header_Extension_V1_TypeGroup
Header_LastDroppedTimes_TypeGroup
Header_PartitionInfoExtension_TypeGroup
Header_PartitionInfoExtensionV2_TypeGroup
Header_ProviderBinaryPath_TypeGroup
Heap_SubsegmentGroup
Heap_TypeGroup1
HeapAffinityManagerEnable
HeapAffinitySlotAssigned
HeapAffinitySlotChanged
HeapAlloc
HeapCommitDecommit
HeapContract
HeapCreate
HeapCreate_V2
HeapExpand
HeapFree
HeapRealloc
HeapSnapShot
HeapSnapShot_V2
HeapStats
HeapSubSegmentActivated
HeapSubsegmentInitialize
HeapSubsegmentReuseThresholdActivated
HeapTrace
HeapTrace_V2
HeapTraceProvider
HostProcessTraceGuid
HV_Hypercall
HypercallPage
IdleAccounting
IdleAccountingEx
IdleExitLatency
IdleStateAccounting
IdleStateAccountingEx
IdleStateBucketEx
IHVServiceFrameworkCtlGuid
IkeextTraceProvider
Image
Image_Load
Image_Load_V2
Image_V0
Image_V0_Load
Image_V1
Image_V1_Load
Image_V2
ImapiV1Shim
IOThreadCreation
IOThreadRetirement
IoTimerEvent
IPMIDRIVER
IPMIPrv
IpsecPolicyAgent
IpsecPolStore
iScsi
ISCSI_ConnectionStaticInfo
ISCSI_IP_Address
ISCSI_LoginOptions
ISCSI_LUNList
ISCSI_Path
ISCSI_PortalInfo
ISCSI_RedirectPortalInfo
ISCSI_RedirectSessionInfo
ISCSI_SessionStaticInfo
ISCSI_Supported_LB_Policies
ISCSI_TargetMapping
ISCSI_TargetPortal
ISCSI_TargetPortalGroup
ISR
ISR_MSI
ISR_Unexpected
ISR_V1
KerbAcceptSecurityContext
KerbAcceptSecurityContext_End
KerbAcceptSecurityContext_Start
KerbChangePassword
KerbChangePassword_End
KerbChangePassword_Start
KerberosDebugTrace
KerbInitSecurityContext
KerbInitSecurityContext_End
KerbInitSecurityContext_Start
KerbLogonUser
KerbLogonUser_End
KerbLogonUser_Start
KerbSetPassword
KerbSetPassword_End
KerbSetPassword_Start
KernelIdleState
KernelIdleStateChange
KernelIdleStates
KernelImageBase
KernelPerfState
KernelPerfStateChange
KernelPerfStateDomainChange
KernelPerfStates
KernelQueueDequeue
KernelQueueEnqueue
KernelThermalConstraintChange
KernelThermalPolicyChange
KmdfTraceGuid
LLTDIO
LLTDSVC
LoaderBaseEvent
LoaderBasicEvent
LoaderCodedEvent
LoaderCodedEventPath
LoaderCodedEventStatus
LoaderDllSearchResults
LoaderNewDllEvent
LoaderPathSearchResults
LookupNames
LookupNames_End
LookupNames_Start
LookupSids
LookupSids_End
LookupSids_Start
Lost_Event
LpcDriverTraceGuid
LpcTraceGuid
Mark_V0
Mesh
MethodLoadUnLoad
MethodLoadUnLoadVerbose
MMC
MMCSS_TypeGroup
MMCSSEvent
MMCSSTrace
MMCSSWakeup
MobilityCenterTrace
MobTabPerfTraceProvider
ModuleLoadUnLoad
ModuleNgenBindRejectInfo
Monitor
Mountmgr
MpsDrvTrace
MpsIpsecClient
Mpssvc
MS_SM_AdapterEvent
MS_SM_AdapterInformationQuery
MS_SM_EventControl
MS_SM_FabricAndDomainManagementMethods
MS_SM_HbaApiVersion
MS_SM_PortEvent
MS_SM_PortInformationMethods
MS_SM_ScsiInformationMethods
MS_SM_TargetEvent
MS_SM_TargetInformationMethods
MS_SmBios
MS_SMHBA_BINDINGENTRY
MS_SMHBA_FC_PHY
MS_SMHBA_FC_Port
MS_SMHBA_PORTATTRIBUTES
MS_SMHBA_PORTLUN
MS_SMHBA_PROTOCOLSTATISTICS
MS_SMHBA_SAS_PHY
MS_SMHBA_SAS_Port
MS_SMHBA_SASPHYSTATISTICS
MS_SMHBA_SCSIENTRY
MS_SystemInformation
MS_WmiInternal
MSAcpi
MSAcpi_ThermalZoneTemperature
MSAcpiInfo
MSAgp
MSAgp_Information
MSChangerDriver
MSChangerParameters
MSChangerProblemDeviceError
MSChangerProblemEvent
MSDeviceUI
MSDeviceUI_FirmwareRevision
MSDiskDriver
MSDiskDriver_Geometry
MSDiskDriver_Performance
MSDiskDriver_PerformanceData
MSFC_AdapterEvent
MSFC_DH_Chap_Parameters
MSFC_EventBuffer
MSFC_EventControl
MSFC_FC4STATISTICS
MSFC_FCAdapterHBAAttributes
MSFC_FibrePortHBAAttributes
MSFC_FibrePortHBAMethods
MSFC_FibrePortHBAStatistics
MSFC_FibrePortNPIVAttributes
MSFC_FibrePortNPIVMethods
MSFC_FibrePortNPIVMethodsEx
MSFC_HBAAdapterMethods
MSFC_HbaApiVersion
MSFC_HBAFCPInfo
MSFC_HBAPortAttributesResults
MSFC_HBAPortStatistics
MSFC_LinkEvent
MSFC_NPIVCapabilities
MSFC_NPIVLUNMappingInformation
MSFC_NPIVLUNMappingInformationEx
MSFC_PortEvent
MSFC_TargetEvent
MSFC_TM
MSFC_VirtualFibrePortAttributes
MSFT_ExtendedStatus
MSFT_WmiError
MsftDiscFormat2Data
MsftDiscFormat2Erase
MsftDiscFormat2MsfAddress
MsftDiscFormat2RawCD
MsftDiscFormat2RawImage
MsftDiscFormat2StreamConcatenate
MsftDiscFormat2StreamInterleave
MsftDiscFormat2StreamRandom
MsftDiscFormat2StreamZero
MsftDiscFormat2Tao
MsftDiscMaster2
MsftDiscRecorder2
MsftEnumDiscRecorder2
MsftUtils
MsftWriteEngine2
MSIde
MSIde_PortDeviceInfo
MSiSCSI_BootConfiguration
MSiSCSI_ConnectionStatistics
MSiSCSI_DiscoveryConfig
MSiSCSI_Eventlog
MSiSCSI_HBAInformation
MSiSCSI_HBASessionConfig
MSiSCSI_InitiatorInstanceFailureEvent
MSiSCSI_InitiatorInstanceStatistics
MSiSCSI_InitiatorLoginStatistics
MSiSCSI_InitiatorNodeFailureEvent
MSiSCSI_InitiatorSessionInfo
MSiSCSI_LB_Operations
MSiSCSI_ManagementOperations
MSiSCSI_MMIPSECStats
MSiSCSI_NICConfig
MSiSCSI_NICPerformance
MSiSCSI_PortalInfoClass
MSiSCSI_QMIPSECStats
MSiSCSI_QueryLBPolicy
MSiSCSI_RADIUSConfig
MSiSCSI_RedirectPortalInfoClass
MSiSCSI_RequestTimeStatistics
MSiSCSI_SecurityCapabilities
MSiSCSI_SessionStatistics
MSiSCSI_TCPIPConfig
MSiSCSIInitiator_ConnectionInformation
MSiSCSIInitiator_DeviceOnSession
MSiSCSIInitiator_IKEPresharedKeyAuthenticationInfo
MSiSCSIInitiator_InitiatorClass
MSiSCSIInitiator_iSNSServerClass
MSiSCSIInitiator_LUNList
MSiSCSIInitiator_MethodClass
MSiSCSIInitiator_PersistentDevices
MSiSCSIInitiator_PersistentLoginClass
MSiSCSIInitiator_Portal
MSiSCSIInitiator_PortalGroup
MSiSCSIInitiator_SendTargetPortalClass
MSiSCSIInitiator_SessionClass
MSiSCSIInitiator_TargetAddress
MSiSCSIInitiator_TargetClass
MSiSCSIInitiator_TargetLoginOptions
MSiSCSIInitiator_TargetMappings
MSKerbTrace
MSKernelPpmClass
MSKeyboard
MSKeyboard_ClassInformation
MSKeyboard_ExtendedID
MSKeyboard_PortInformation
MSLSA_LookupIsolatedNameInTrustedDomains
MSLSA_LookupIsolatedNameInTrustedDomains_TypeGroup1
MSLSATrace
MSMCAEvent_BusError
MSMCAEvent_CPUError
MSMCAEvent_Header
MSMCAEvent_InvalidError
MSMCAEvent_MemoryError
MSMCAEvent_MemoryHierarchyError
MSMCAEvent_MemoryPageRemoved
MSMCAEvent_PCIBusError
MSMCAEvent_PCIComponentError
MSMCAEvent_PlatformSpecificError
MSMCAEvent_SMBIOSError
MSMCAEvent_SwitchToCMCPolling
MSMCAEvent_SwitchToCPEPolling
MSMCAEvent_SystemEventError
MSMCAEvent_TLBError
MSMCAInfo
MSMCAInfo_Entry
MSMCAInfo_RawCMCEvent
MSMCAInfo_RawCorrectedPlatformEvent
MSMCAInfo_RawMCAData
MSMCAInfo_RawMCAEvent
MSMonitorClass
MSMouse
MSMouse_ClassInformation
MSMouse_PortInformation
MSNdis
MSNdis_80211_AddWEP
MSNdis_80211_AuthenticationMode
MSNdis_80211_BaseServiceSetIdentifier
MSNdis_80211_BssIdListScan
MSNdis_80211_BSSIList
MSNdis_80211_Configuration
MSNdis_80211_ConfigurationFH
MSNdis_80211_ConfigurationInfo
MSNdis_80211_DataRates
MSNdis_80211_DesiredDataRates
MSNdis_80211_Disassociate
MSNdis_80211_FragmentationThreshold
MSNdis_80211_InfrastructureMode
MSNdis_80211_NetworkInfrastructure
MSNdis_80211_NetworkType
MSNdis_80211_NetworkTypeInUse
MSNdis_80211_NetworkTypesSupported
MSNdis_80211_NumberOfAntennas
MSNdis_80211_PowerMode
MSNdis_80211_PrivacyFilter
MSNdis_80211_ReceiveAntennaSelected
MSNdis_80211_ReceivedSignalStrength
MSNdis_80211_ReceivedSignalStrengthEventTrigger
MSNdis_80211_ReloadDefaults
MSNdis_80211_RemoveWEP
MSNdis_80211_RTSThreshold
MSNdis_80211_ServiceSetIdentifier
MSNdis_80211_Statistics
MSNdis_80211_TransmitAntennaSelected
MSNdis_80211_TransmitPowerLevel
MSNdis_80211_WEPStatus
MSNdis_80211_WLanBssId
MSNdis_AtmHardwareCurrentAddress
MSNdis_AtmMaxAal0PacketSize
MSNdis_AtmMaxAal1PacketSize
MSNdis_AtmMaxAal34PacketSize
MSNdis_AtmMaxAal5PacketSize
MSNdis_AtmMaxActiveVciBits
MSNdis_AtmMaxActiveVcs
MSNdis_AtmMaxActiveVpiBits
MSNdis_AtmReceiveCellsDropped
MSNdis_AtmReceiveCellsOk
MSNdis_AtmSupportedAalTypes
MSNdis_AtmSupportedServiceCategory
MSNdis_AtmSupportedVcRates
MSNdis_AtmTransmitCellsOk
MSNdis_CoDriverVersion
MSNdis_CoHardwareStatus
MSNdis_CoLinkSpeed
MSNdis_CoMacOptions
MSNdis_CoMediaConnectStatus
MSNdis_CoMediaInUse
MSNdis_CoMediaSupported
MSNdis_CoMinimumLinkSpeed
MSNdis_CoReceivePduErrors
MSNdis_CoReceivePdusNoBuffer
MSNdis_CoReceivePdusOk
MSNdis_CoTransmitPduErrors
MSNdis_CoTransmitPdusOk
MSNdis_CountedString
MSNdis_CoVendorDescription
MSNdis_CoVendorDriverVersion
MSNdis_CoVendorId
MSNdis_CurrentLookahead
MSNdis_CurrentPacketFilter
MSNdis_DeviceWakeOnMagicPacketOnly
MSNdis_DriverVersion
MSNdis_EnumerateAdapter
MSNdis_EnumerateAdapterEx
MSNdis_EnumeratePorts
MSNdis_EnumerateReceiveFilters
MSNdis_EnumerateReceiveQueues
MSNdis_EthernetCurrentAddress
MSNdis_EthernetMacOptions
MSNdis_EthernetMaximumMulticastListSize
MSNdis_EthernetMoreTransmitCollisions
MSNdis_EthernetMulticastList
MSNdis_EthernetOneTransmitCollision
MSNdis_EthernetPermanentAddress
MSNdis_EthernetReceiveErrorAlignment
MSNdis_FddiAttachmentType
MSNdis_FddiDownstreamNodeLong
MSNdis_FddiFrameErrors
MSNdis_FddiFramesLost
MSNdis_FddiLConnectionState
MSNdis_FddiLctFailures
MSNdis_FddiLemRejects
MSNdis_FddiLongCurrentAddress
MSNdis_FddiLongMaximumListSize
MSNdis_FddiLongMulticastList
MSNdis_FddiLongPermanentAddress
MSNdis_FddiRingManagmentState
MSNdis_FddiShortCurrentAddress
MSNdis_FddiShortMaximumListSize
MSNdis_FddiShortMulticastList
MSNdis_FddiShortPermanentAddress
MSNdis_FddiUpstreamNodeLong
MSNdis_GroupAffinity
MSNdis_HardwareStatus
MSNdis_HDSplitCurrentConfig
MSNdis_HDSplitParameters
MSNdis_InterruptModerationParameters
MSNdis_LinkParameters
MSNdis_LinkSpeed
MSNdis_LinkState
MSNdis_LinkStateData
MSNdis_MacOptions
MSNdis_MaximumFrameSize
MSNdis_MaximumLookahead
MSNdis_MaximumSendPackets
MSNdis_MaximumTotalSize
MSNdis_MediaConnectStatus
MSNdis_MediaInUse
MSNdis_MediaSupported
MSNdis_NdisEnumerateVc
MSNdis_NetworkAddress
MSNdis_NetworkDirectAdapterCapabilities
MSNdis_NetworkDirectAdapterInfo
MSNdis_NetworkDirectCapabilities
MSNdis_NetworkDirectState
MSNdis_NetworkDirectVersion
MSNdis_NetworkLinkSpeed
MSNdis_NetworkShortAddress
MSNdis_NicSwitchCapabilities
MSNdis_NotifyAdapterArrival
MSNdis_NotifyAdapterRemoval
MSNdis_NotifyFilterArrival
MSNdis_NotifyFilterRemoval
MSNdis_NotifyVcArrival
MSNdis_NotifyVcRemoval
MSNdis_ObjectHeader
MSNdis_PciDeviceProperty
MSNdis_PhysicalMediumType
MSNdis_PMAdminConfig
MSNdis_PMAdminConfigParam
MSNdis_PMAdminConfigState
MSNdis_PMCapabilities
MSNdis_PMCapabilitiesParam
MSNdis_PMCapabilityState
MSNdis_PortArray
MSNdis_PortAuthParameters
MSNdis_PortChar
MSNdis_PortStateData
MSNdis_QueryInterruptModeration
MSNdis_QueryNicSwitchCurrentCapabilities
MSNdis_QueryNicSwitchHardwareCapabilities
MSNdis_QueryPciDeviceCustomProperty
MSNdis_QueryPhysicalMediumTypeEx
MSNdis_QueryPortState
MSNdis_QueryReceiveFilterCurrentCapabilities
MSNdis_QueryReceiveFilterGlobalParameters
MSNdis_QueryReceiveFilterHardwareCapabilities
MSNdis_QueryReceiveFilterParameters
MSNdis_QueryReceiveQueueParameters
MSNdis_QueryStatisticsInfo
MSNdis_ReceiveBlockSize
MSNdis_ReceiveBufferSpace
MSNdis_ReceiveError
MSNdis_ReceiveFilterCapabilities
MSNdis_ReceiveFilterFieldParameters
MSNdis_ReceiveFilterGlobalParameters
MSNdis_ReceiveFilterInfo
MSNdis_ReceiveFilterInfoArray
MSNdis_ReceiveFilterParameters
MSNdis_ReceiveNoBuffer
MSNdis_ReceiveQueueInfo
MSNdis_ReceiveQueueInfoArray
MSNdis_ReceiveQueueParameters
MSNdis_ReceiveScaleCapabilities
MSNdis_ReceivesOk
MSNdis_RSSEnabled
MSNdis_SetHDSplitParameters
MSNdis_SetInterruptModeration
MSNdis_SetLinkParameters
MSNdis_SetPortParameters
MSNdis_SetTcpOffloadParameters
MSNdis_StatisticsInfo
MSNdis_StatusDevicePowerOff
MSNdis_StatusDevicePowerOffEx
MSNdis_StatusDevicePowerOn
MSNdis_StatusDevicePowerOnEx
MSNdis_StatusDot11AssociationCompletion
MSNdis_StatusDot11AssociationStart
MSNdis_StatusDot11ConnectionCompletion
MSNdis_StatusDot11ConnectionStart
MSNdis_StatusDot11Disassociation
MSNdis_StatusDot11LinkQuality
MSNdis_StatusDot11MPDUMaxLengthChange
MSNdis_StatusDot11PhyStateChange
MSNdis_StatusDot11PmkidCandidateList
MSNdis_StatusDot11RoamingCompletion
MSNdis_StatusDot11RoamingStart
MSNdis_StatusDot11ScanConfirm
MSNdis_StatusDot11TkipmicFailure
MSNdis_StatusExternalConnectivityChange
MSNdis_StatusHDSplitCurrentConfig
MSNdis_StatusLinkSpeedChange
MSNdis_StatusLinkState
MSNdis_StatusMediaConnect
MSNdis_StatusMediaDisconnect
MSNdis_StatusMediaSpecificIndication
MSNdis_StatusMediaSpecificIndicationEx
MSNdis_StatusNetworkChange
MSNdis_StatusOperationalStatus
MSNdis_StatusPacketFilterChange
MSNdis_StatusPortState
MSNdis_StatusProtocolBind
MSNdis_StatusProtocolUnbind
MSNdis_StatusResetEnd
MSNdis_StatusResetStart
MSNdis_StatusTaskOffloadChange
MSNdis_TcpConnectionOffloadCurrentConfig
MSNdis_TcpConnectionOffloadHardwareConfig
MSNdis_TcpOffloadCurrentConfig
MSNdis_TcpOffloadHardwareConfig
MSNdis_TcpOffloadParameters
MSNdis_TokenRingCurrentAddress
MSNdis_TokenRingCurrentFunctional
MSNdis_TokenRingCurrentGroup
MSNdis_TokenRingCurrentRingState
MSNdis_TokenRingCurrentRingStatus
MSNdis_TokenRingLastOpenStatus
MSNdis_TokenRingLineErrors
MSNdis_TokenRingLostFrames
MSNdis_TokenRingPermanentAddress
MSNdis_TransmitBlockSize
MSNdis_TransmitBufferSpace
MSNdis_TransmitsError
MSNdis_TransmitsOk
MSNdis_VendorDescription
MSNdis_VendorDriverVersion
MSNdis_VendorID
MSNdis_VlanIdentifier
MSNdis_WmiEnumAdapter
MSNdis_WmiHDSplitCurrentConfig
MSNdis_WmiIPSecOffloadV1
MSNdis_WmiIPSecOffloadV1_IPv4AH
MSNdis_WmiIPSecOffloadV1_IPv4ESP
MSNdis_WmiIPSecOffloadV1_Supported
MSNdis_WmiMethodHeader
MSNdis_WmiOffload
MSNdis_WmiOutputInfo
MSNdis_WmiReceiveScaleCapabilities
MSNdis_WmiSetHeader
MSNdis_WmiTcpConnectionOffload
MSNdis_WmiTcpIpChecksumOffload
MSNdis_WmiTcpIpChecksumOffload_IPv4TransmitReceive
MSNdis_WmiTcpIpChecksumOffload_IPv6TransmitReceive
MSNdis_WmiTcpLargeSendOffloadV1
MSNdis_WmiTcpLargeSendOffloadV1_IPv4
MSNdis_WmiTcpLargeSendOffloadV2
MSNdis_WmiTcpLargeSendOffloadV2_IPv4
MSNdis_WmiTcpLargeSendOffloadV2_IPv6
MSNetLogonTrace
MSNT_CKCLTraceProvider
MSNT_FileBaseTrace_OptionalData
MSNT_FileBaseTrace_Set1
MSNT_FileBaseTrace_Set2
MSNT_FileBaseTrace_VolumeToLog
MSNT_SystemTrace
MSParallel
MSParallel_AllocFreeCounts
MSParallel_DeviceBytesTransferred
MSPower
MSPower_DeviceEnable
MSPower_DeviceWakeEnable
MSProcessorClass
MSRedbook
MSRedbook_DriverInformation
MSRedbook_Performance
MSSAMTrace
MSSerial
MSSerial_CommInfo
MSSerial_CommProperties
MSSerial_HardwareConfiguration
MSSerial_PerformanceInformation
MSSerial_PortName
MSSmBios_RawSMBiosTables
MSSmBios_SMBiosEventlog
MSSmBios_Sysid1394
MSSmBios_Sysid1394List
MSSmBios_SysidUUID
MSSmBios_SysidUUIDList
MSStorageDriver
MSStorageDriver_ATAPISmartData
MSStorageDriver_ClassErrorLog
MSStorageDriver_ClassErrorLogEntry
MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictData
MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictEvent
MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictFunction
MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictStatus
MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictThresholds
MSStorageDriver_ScsiInfoExceptions
MSStorageDriver_ScsiRequestBlock
MSStorageDriver_SenseData
MSTapeDriveParam
MSTapeDriveProblemEvent
MSTapeDriver
MSTapeMediaCapacity
MSTapeProblemDeviceError
MSTapeProblemIoError
MSTapeSymbolicName
MSV1_0DebugTrace
MSV1_0Trace
MSVerifierIrpLogEntry
MSVerifierIrpLogInformation
MSWmi_Guid
MSWmi_GuidRegistrationInfo
MSWmi_MofData
MSWmi_PnPDeviceId
MSWmi_PnPInstanceNames
MSWmi_ProviderInfo
MuiTrace
MuiTraceData
MuiTraceData_String
MupLog
NCSICtlGuid
NetAdapterCimNDISWMI
NETIO
NetworkItemFactoryTrace
NetworkProfileManagerTraceGUID
NgenBindRejectInfo
NlaSvcTraceCtlGuid
NlSecChanlSetup
NlSecChanlSetup_End
NlSecChanlSetup_Start
NlServerAuth
NlServerAuth_End
NlServerAuth_Start
NSHIPSEC
NtfsLog
NtlmClientInitialize
NtlmClientInitialize_End
NtlmClientInitialize_Start
NtlmLogonUser
NtlmLogonUser_End
NtlmLogonUser_Start
NtlmServerAccept
NtlmServerAccept_End
NtlmServerAccept_Info
NtlmServerAccept_Start
NtlmValidateUser
NtlmValidateUser_End
NtlmValidateUser_Start
NwfDrvCtlGuid
NwfMsmCtlGuid
ObHandleDuplicateEvent
ObHandleEvent
ObHandleRundownEvent
ObjectsGuid
ObObjectEvent
ObReferenceEvent
ObTrace
ObTypeEvent
OIDPackage
OpenPolicy
OpenPolicy_End
OpenPolicy_Start
OpenTrustedDomain
OpenTrustedDomain_End
OpenTrustedDomain_Start
OpTrustedDomByName
OpTrustedDomByName_End
OpTrustedDomByName_Start
OutBuffer
PageFault
PageFault_HardFault
PageFault_HeapRangeCreate
PageFault_HeapRangeDestroy
PageFault_HeapRangeRundown
PageFault_HeapRangeRundown_V2
PageFault_HeapRangeTypeGroup
PageFault_ImageLoadBacked
PageFault_MemReset
PageFault_TypeGroup1
PageFault_V2
PageFault_VirtualAlloc
PageFault_VirtualAllocRundown
PageFault_VirtualRotate
PerfInfo
PerfInfo_V0
PerfInfo_V1
PerfInfo_V2
PerformanceState
PerformanceStates
PlatformLibraryTraceGuid
PlugPlay
PmcCounterConfig_V2
PmcCounterProfile
PNRP
PoolAllocFree
PoolSnapshot
PoolTrace
PortCls_AudioEngine
PortCls_IrpProcessing
PortCls_PinState
PortCls_Position
PortCls_PowerPolicy
PortCls_PowerState
PortCls_ServiceGroup
PortCls_SubDevice
PortClsEvent
PowerEvents
Process
Process_Defunct_TypeGroup1
Process_Terminate_TypeGroup1
Process_V0
Process_V0_TypeGroup1
Process_V1
Process_V1_TypeGroup1
Process_V2
Process_V2_TypeGroup1
Process_V2_TypeGroup2
Process_V2_TypeGroup3
Process_V2_TypeGroup4
Process_V2_TypeGroup5
Process_V3
Process_V3_TypeGroup1
Process_V4
Process_V4_TypeGroup1
ProcessorAcpiCsd
ProcessorAcpiCsdDependency
ProcessorAcpiCst
ProcessorAcpiCstState
ProcessorAcpiTsd
ProcessorAcpiTsdDependency
ProcessorAcpiTss
ProcessorAcpiTssState
ProcessorAcpiXpss
ProcessorAcpiXpssState
ProcessorBiosCStates
ProcessorBiosInfo
ProcessorBiosTStates
ProcessorCStateEvent
ProcessorPerformance
ProcessorPerfStateEvent
ProcessorStatus
ProcessorThrottleStateEvent
qoswmiQOSWMI
QryInfoTrustDom
QryInfoTrustDom_End
QryInfoTrustDom_Start
QryTrstDomByNam
QryTrstDomByNam_End
QryTrstDomByNam_Start
QueryDomainInfoPolicy
QueryDomainInfoPolicy_End
QueryDomainInfoPolicy_Start
QueryForestTrustInfo
QueryForestTrustInfo_End
QueryForestTrustInfo_Start
QueryInfoPolicy
QueryInfoPolicy_End
QueryInfoPolicy_Start
QueryInfoPolicy2
QueryInfoPolicy2_End
QueryInfoPolicy2_Start
QuerySecret
QuerySecret_End
QuerySecret_Start
RDComplete
RDComplete_V0
RDComplete_V1
ReadyThread
RefDefNgenBindRejectInfo
ReflectorTraceGuid
Refsv1WppTrace
RefsWppTrace
RegisteredGuids
Registry
Registry_ChangeNotification
Registry_Config
Registry_Counters
Registry_HiveDestroy
Registry_HiveDirty
Registry_HiveInitialize
Registry_HiveLink
Registry_HiveRundown
Registry_TxR
Registry_TypeGroup1
Registry_V0
Registry_V0_TypeGroup1
Registry_V1
Registry_V1_TypeGroup1
Regular
RestartEEBegin
RestartManager
ResumeThread
RetireIOThread
RetireWorkerThread
RFSMon
RSPNDR
RSSPlatformBackgroundsyncPerformanceTraceProvider
RSSPlatformBackgroundsyncTraceProvider
RSSPlatformPerformanceTraceProvider
RSSPlatformTraceProvider
RT_LostEvent
RundownComplete
SamAddMemGrp
SamAddMemGrp_End
SamAddMemGrp_Start
SamAddMemToAlias
SamAddMemToAlias_End
SamAddMemToAlias_Start
SamChangePwdComputer
SamChangePwdComputer_End
SamChangePwdComputer_Start
SamCloseHandle
SamCloseHandle_End
SamCloseHandle_Start
SamCompCreate
SamCompCreate_End
SamCompCreate_Start
SamCompPwdSet
SamCompPwdSet_End
SamCompPwdSet_Start
SamConnect
SamConnect_End
SamConnect_Start
SamCreateAliasInDom
SamCreateAliasInDom_End
SamCreateAliasInDom_Start
SamDeleteAlias
SamDeleteAlias_End
SamDeleteAlias_Start
SamDeleteGrp
SamDeleteGrp_End
SamDeleteGrp_Start
SamDeleteUser
SamDeleteUser_End
SamDeleteUser_Start
SamDelMemGrp
SamDelMemGrp_End
SamDelMemGrp_Start
SamEnumAliasesInDom
SamEnumAliasesInDom_End
SamEnumAliasesInDom_Start
SamEnumDomInSamSrv
SamEnumDomInSamSrv_End
SamEnumDomInSamSrv_Start
SamEnumGrpsInDom
SamEnumGrpsInDom_End
SamEnumGrpsInDom_Start
SamEnumUsersInDom
SamEnumUsersInDom_End
SamEnumUsersInDom_Start
SamGetAliasMem
SamGetAliasMem_End
SamGetAliasMem_Start
SamGetBootKeyInfo
SamGetBootKeyInfo_End
SamGetBootKeyInfo_Start
SamGetDisplayEnumIdx
SamGetDisplayEnumIdx_End
SamGetDisplayEnumIdx_Start
SamGetDomPwdInfo
SamGetDomPwdInfo_End
SamGetDomPwdInfo_Start
SamGetGrpsForUser
SamGetGrpsForUser_End
SamGetGrpsForUser_Start
SamGetMemInAlias
SamGetMemInAlias_End
SamGetMemInAlias_Start
SamGetMemInGrp
SamGetMemInGrp_End
SamGetMemInGrp_Start
SamGetUserDomPwdInfo
SamGetUserDomPwdInfo_End
SamGetUserDomPwdInfo_Start
SamGrpCreate
SamGrpCreate_End
SamGrpCreate_Start
SamIdByName
SamIdByName_End
SamIdByName_Start
SamLookupDomInSamSrv
SamLookupDomInSamSrv_End
SamLookupDomInSamSrv_Start
SamNameById
SamNameById_End
SamNameById_Start
SamOpenAlias
SamOpenAlias_End
SamOpenAlias_Start
SamOpenDomain
SamOpenDomain_End
SamOpenDomain_Start
SamOpenGrp
SamOpenGrp_End
SamOpenGrp_Start
SamOpenUser
SamOpenUser_End
SamOpenUser_Start
SampledProfile
SampledProfile_V1
SampledProfileInterval_V2
SampledProfileInterval_V3
SamProcessMappedAttributes
SamProcessMappedAttributes_End
SamProcessMappedAttributes_Start
SamPwdChng
SamPwdChng_End
SamPwdChng_Start
SamPwdPushPdc
SamPwdPushPdc_End
SamPwdPushPdc_Start
SamQueryDisplayInfo
SamQueryDisplayInfo_End
SamQueryDisplayInfo_Start
SamQueryInfoAlias
SamQueryInfoAlias_End
SamQueryInfoAlias_Start
SamQueryInfoDom
SamQueryInfoDom_End
SamQueryInfoDom_Start
SamQueryInfoGrp
SamQueryInfoGrp_End
SamQueryInfoGrp_Start
SamQueryInfoUser
SamQueryInfoUser_End
SamQueryInfoUser_Start
SamQuerySecurityObj
SamQuerySecurityObj_End
SamQuerySecurityObj_Start
SamRemoveMemFromAlias
SamRemoveMemFromAlias_End
SamRemoveMemFromAlias_Start
SamRemoveMemFromForeignDom
SamRemoveMemFromForeignDom_End
SamRemoveMemFromForeignDom_Start
SamSetBootKeyInfo
SamSetBootKeyInfo_End
SamSetBootKeyInfo_Start
SamSetInfoAlias
SamSetInfoAlias_End
SamSetInfoAlias_Start
SamSetInfoDom
SamSetInfoDom_End
SamSetInfoDom_Start
SamSetInfoGrp
SamSetInfoGrp_End
SamSetInfoGrp_Start
SamSetInfoUser
SamSetInfoUser_End
SamSetInfoUser_Start
SamSetMemAttrsOfGrp
SamSetMemAttrsOfGrp_End
SamSetMemAttrsOfGrp_Start
SamSetSecurityObj
SamSetSecurityObj_End
SamSetSecurityObj_Start
SamShutdownSamSrv
SamShutdownSamSrv_End
SamShutdownSamSrv_Start
SamUserCreate
SamUserCreate_End
SamUserCreate_Start
SamUserPwdSet
SamUserPwdSet_End
SamUserPwdSet_Start
Sbp2portGuid
SchannelDebugTrace
Sdbus
SensorClassExtensionControlGuid
SessionPoolAllocFree
SetDomainInfoPolicy
SetDomainInfoPolicy_End
SetDomainInfoPolicy_Start
SetForestTrustInfo
SetForestTrustInfo_End
SetForestTrustInfo_Start
SetInfoPolicy
SetInfoPolicy_End
SetInfoPolicy_Start
SetInfoPolicy2
SetInfoPolicy2_End
SetInfoPolicy2_Start
SetInfoTrustedDom
SetInfoTrustedDom_End
SetInfoTrustedDom_Start
SetOrExpireKTimer2
SetTrstedDomInfoByNam
SetTrstedDomInfoByNam_End
SetTrstedDomInfoByNam_Start
SpinLock
SpinLockConfig_V2
SpinLockConfig_V3
SplitIo
SplitIo_Info
StackWalk
StackWalk_Event
StackWalk_Key
StackWalk_TypeGroup1
StrongNameVerification
SubProcessTagChanged
SuspendEEBegin
SuspendThread
SysCallEnter
SysCallExit
SystemConfig
SystemConfig_Boot
SystemConfig_PnP
SystemConfig_V0
SystemConfig_V0_CPU
SystemConfig_V0_IRQ
SystemConfig_V0_LogDisk
SystemConfig_V0_NIC
SystemConfig_V0_PhyDisk
SystemConfig_V0_PnP
SystemConfig_V0_Power
SystemConfig_V0_Services
SystemConfig_V0_Video
SystemConfig_V1
SystemConfig_V1_CPU
SystemConfig_V1_IRQ
SystemConfig_V1_LogDisk
SystemConfig_V1_NIC
SystemConfig_V1_PhyDisk
SystemConfig_V1_PnP
SystemConfig_V1_Power
SystemConfig_V1_Services
SystemConfig_V1_Video
SystemConfig_V2
SystemConfig_V2_CodeIntegrity
SystemConfig_V2_CPU
SystemConfig_V2_Defrag
SystemConfig_V2_DeviceFamily
SystemConfig_V2_DPI
SystemConfig_V2_FlightIds
SystemConfig_V2_IDEChannel
SystemConfig_V2_IRQ
SystemConfig_V2_LogDisk
SystemConfig_V2_MobilePlatform
SystemConfig_V2_Network
SystemConfig_V2_NIC
SystemConfig_V2_NumaNode
SystemConfig_V2_OpticalMedia
SystemConfig_V2_PhyDisk
SystemConfig_V2_Platform
SystemConfig_V2_PnP
SystemConfig_V2_Power
SystemConfig_V2_Processors
SystemConfig_V2_ProcGroup
SystemConfig_V2_ProcNumber
SystemConfig_V2_Services
SystemConfig_V2_TelemetryInfo
SystemConfig_V2_Video
SystemConfig_V3
SystemConfig_V3_CPU
SystemConfig_V3_IRQ
SystemConfig_V3_MobilePlatform
SystemConfig_V3_PnP
SystemConfig_V3_Services
SystemConfig_V4
SystemConfig_V4_PnP
SystemConfig_Virtualization
TcpIp
TcpIp_Fail
TcpIp_SendIPV4
TcpIp_SendIPV6
TcpIp_TypeGroup1
TcpIp_TypeGroup2
TcpIp_TypeGroup3
TcpIp_TypeGroup4
TcpIp_V0
TcpIp_V0_TypeGroup1
TcpIp_V1
TcpIp_V1_Fail
TcpIp_V1_Receive
TcpIp_V1_Send
TcpIp_V1_TypeGroup1
TcpIp_V1_TypeGroup2
TcpIp_V1_TypeGroup3
TerminateIOThread
TerminateWorkerThread
TestTraceGuid
Thread_TypeGroup1
Thread_V0
Thread_V0_TypeGroup1
Thread_V1
Thread_V1_TypeGroup1
Thread_V1_TypeGroup2
Thread_V2
Thread_V2_TypeGroup1
Thread_V3
Thread_V3_TypeGroup1
Thread_V4
ThreadAffinity
ThreadMigration
ThreadPool
ThreadpoolSuspend
ThreadPoolTrace
ThreadPoolTrace_V2
ThreadPriority
ThreadSetName
TP_V2_CBCancel
TP_V2_CBDequeue
TP_V2_CBEnqueue
TP_V2_PoolCreateClose
TP_V2_ThreadSet
TP_V2_TimerCancelled
TP_V2_TimerExpiration
TP_V2_TimerExpirationGroup
TP_V2_TimerSet
TP_V2_TimerSetNtTimer
TP_V2_WTNodeSwitch
TPCBCancel
TPCBDequeue
TSClientActiveXControlTrace
TSClientTrace
TSMFTrace
TSPkgDebugTrace
TSRdpEndPointTrace
TSRdpInitTrace
TSRDPShellTrace
UdpIp
UdpIp_Fail
UdpIp_TypeGroup1
UdpIp_TypeGroup2
UdpIp_V0
UdpIp_V0_TypeGroup1
UdpIp_V1
UdpIp_V1_TypeGroup1
UMBus
UmPass
UmsContextSwitch
UmsDirectedSwitchEnd
UmsDirectedSwitchStart
UmsDisassociate
UmsEvent
UmsScheduledPark
UnretireIOThread
UnretireWorkerThread
UsbstorGuid
V1_DriverCompleteRequest
V1_DriverCompleteRequestReturn
V1_DriverMajorFunctionCall
V1_DriverMajorFunctionReturn
VideoModeDescriptor
VssTracingEventClass
VssTracingEventClass_VssTracingEventTypeClass
VssTracingProvider
WCN
WDF_DPC
WDF_ISR
WDF_WorkItem
WdfCoreTraceGuid
WDiagCoreCtlGuid
WDMClassesOfDriver
WFAPIGP
WHEA
WHEAErrorInjectionMethods
WHEAErrorSourceMethods
WHEAPolicyManagementMethods
Win32_Perf
Win32_PerfFormattedData
Win32_PerfRawData
Win32_PrivilegesStatus
WinInit
WinLogon
WinRM
WLanDiagCtlGuid
WlanDlgTraceGuid
WlanGPClientGuid
WlansvcCtlGuid
WMI_Tracing
WMI_Tracing_Client_Operations
WMIBinaryMofResource
WMIEvent
WmiMonitorAnalogVideoInputParams
WmiMonitorBasicDisplayParams
WmiMonitorBrightness
WmiMonitorBrightnessEvent
WmiMonitorBrightnessMethods
WmiMonitorColorCharacteristics
WmiMonitorColorXYZinCIE
WmiMonitorConnectionParams
WmiMonitorDescriptorMethods
WmiMonitorDigitalVideoInputParams
WmiMonitorID
WmiMonitorListedFrequencyRanges
WmiMonitorListedSupportedSourceModes
WmiMonitorRawEEdidV1Block
WmiMonitorSupportedDisplayFeatures
WMPNetwkGuid
WMPNsCfgGuid
WMPNsSciGuid
WNFCallback
WNFNameSubRundown
WnfProvider
WNFPublish
WNFSubUnsub
WNFTrace
WorkerThread
WorkerThread_StartStop_V2
WorkerThread_V1
WorkerThreadCreation
WorkerThreadRetirement
WSAT_TraceEvent
WSAT_TraceProvider
WSAT_TraceRecord
Wudfx02000KmdfTraceGuid
XWIZARD_TRACE_GUID

########################################################
WMI: Instance Name
########################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

########################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
########################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Command Buffer Start: 00030001
Command Buffer End: 00030002
Set VDDIO: 00040001
Set VTT: 00040002

########################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
########################################################
<FAILED>

########################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
########################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000026
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x014E002F
0x0005A010: 0x010B0010
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0xEB800000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x00090000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x09000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x48000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x00000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## PJVol

Thanks for update. 


infraredbg said:


> Your bios does not expose/contain one of the methods. The next builds will contain more user-friendly message, but sadly some of the information won't be available on your system.
> Most probably resistance values.


So, can I assume that what you mentioned above is no longer the case?


----------



## infraredbg

crakej said:


> Thanks maintaining this tool - VERY useful! This is CH7 with bios 2606, which is pretty old so hoping that's why I'm getting this mega reading for CLDO_VDDG!


I guess it have been implemented in later bioses. It is reading something else on your system.



PJVol said:


> Thanks for update.
> 
> So, can I assume that what you mentioned above is no longer the case?


Maybe it was some interference with some other tool or it was a bug in my app which got fixed later - I've made a lot of progress since then.

Will try to release it today. Thanks everyone for all the reports!


----------



## Dyngsur

Hello,

Got a strange problem.

The FCLK value changes from 1800-2700 etc.. shouldnt it be capped at 1900?

Got Gigabyte Aorus Master x570. F21 bios.

3900xt cpu.


----------



## TK421

not to be an idiot, but can this work with intel systems?


----------



## mongoled

TK421 said:


> not to be an idiot, but can this work with intel systems?


Dude its called ZenTimings as in the Zen the AMD processor.


----------



## TK421

mongoled said:


> Dude its called ZenTimings as in the Zen the AMD processor.





just a try because it's handy to show all timings


----------



## FeDoK

Clocks are halved for me and both tRFC and tREFI latencies are doubled.
1.0.0.3 ABBA


----------



## agpoli

Looking good! Thank you for your work!


----------



## Veii

FeDoK said:


> Clocks are halved for me and both tRFC and tREFI latencies are doubled.
> 1.0.0.3 ABBA


This is an user issue, as you didn't force 1:1 mode 
soo the fabric runs at half speed
Above 3600MT/s = 1800FCLK , the cpu does put itself into 2:1 mode by default ~ as this is the highest rating from AMD
You need to manually enforce 1:1:1 ratio also called UCLK=MCLK , instead of UCLK/2=MCLK
Check AMD OVERCLOCKING, or also findable in AMD CBS, XFR enchancements
Also enable UncoreOC mode inside AMD OVERCLOCKING, in order for your voltages to stick and be applied


----------



## FeDoK

Veii said:


> This is an user issue, as you didn't force 1:1 mode
> soo the fabric runs at half speed
> Above 3600MT/s = 1800FCLK , the cpu does put itself into 2:1 mode by default ~ as this is the highest rating from AMD
> You need to manually enforce 1:1:1 ratio also called UCLK=MCLK , instead of UCLK/2=MCLK
> Check AMD OVERCLOCKING, or also findable in AMD CBS, XFR enchancements
> Also enable UncoreOC mode inside AMD OVERCLOCKING, in order for your voltages to stick and be applied


It is running in a 1:1:1 mode, this software reports my clocks incorrectly.


----------



## Veii

compare that to the old zentimings please 
the 1.0.3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fFQm548XjvO7ke8uwExqiZmh9DwmV2Rg/view 
It's awkward that it's a perfect half and not a random wrong number

Edit, actually wait
Try this one
Only 1005 and higher had tREFI


----------



## FeDoK

Veii said:


> compare that to the old zentimings please
> the 1.0.3
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fFQm548XjvO7ke8uwExqiZmh9DwmV2Rg/view
> It's awkward that it's a perfect half and not a random wrong number


Still halved.


----------



## Veii

FeDoK said:


> Still halved.


Then it has to be ryzen master lying somewhere
What AGESA 1003ABBA do you use ?
is it a public beta or for example The Stilt's compiled versions ?

This likely would be much work 
But if you can spare the time and grab SiSoftware Sandra
Run the Multi-Core efficiency test
Filter to local results only -> manually enforce 2:1 mode
and re'run it again , with a comparison on the Detailed tab = latency curve

If nothing changed, it's ryzen master lying
If something changed, it's somewhere something messed up in the bios :thinking:
i think it's a bug, because your aida64 latency is also a bit too high , but we'll see
Please test, if you can spare the time


----------



## FeDoK

Veii said:


> Then it has to be ryzen master lying somewhere
> What AGESA 1003ABBA do you use ?
> is it a public beta or for example The Stilt's compiled versions ?
> 
> This likely would be much work
> But if you can spare the time and grab SiSoftware Sandra
> Run the Multi-Core efficiency test
> Filter to local results only -> manually enforce 2:1 mode
> and re'run it again , with a comparison on the Detailed tab = latency curve
> 
> If nothing changed, it's ryzen master lying
> If something changed, it's somewhere something messed up in the bios :thinking:
> i think it's a bug, because your aida64 latency is also a bit too high , but we'll see
> Please test, if you can spare the time


I'm 100% certain I'm in a 1:1:1 mode. Every other software reports my clocks correctly, and my performance is also where it should be. 65-66ns is what you can expect from a tuned SR kit of Rev. E at 3800CL16 on Zen 2.
BIOS is an official MSI BIOS version M.20 released on 2019-09-19.


----------



## Veii

FeDoK said:


> I'm 100% certain I'm in a 1:1:1 mode. Every other software reports my clocks correctly, and my performance is also where it should be. 65-66ns is what you can expect from a tuned SR kit of Rev. E at 3800CL16.


Would expect 63~64, but you are right. It's tRFC is high , soo could be 65 too
Alright, sorry for wasting your time. I see ZenTimings 1003 reports already 1900MCLK ~ soo it has to be the new one, even tho it's awkward
If you still want to play with SiSandra MCE, i do recommend it - to finetune timings 
Lowest is not always the best performing. The latency curve does detect subtle differences. While the GB/s result depends on more factors and will vary


----------



## Reous

@FeDoK
Please create a debug file and upload it here


----------



## FeDoK

Veii said:


> Would expect 63~64, but you are right. It's tRFC is high , soo could be 65 too
> Alright, sorry for wasting your time. I see ZenTimings 1003 reports already 1900MCLK ~ soo it has to be the new one, even tho it's awkward
> If you still want to play with SiSandra MCE, i do recommend it - to finetune timings
> Lowest is not always the best performing. The latency curve does detect subtle differences. While the GB/s result depends on more factors and will vary


63ns is achievable only on B-Die. Judging by other users screenshots posted here 1003 reports transfer rate in MT/s instead of an actual frequency in MCLK graph so in my case it's still halved.


Reous said:


> @FeDoK
> Please create a debug file and upload it here


Did it in my first post.


----------



## Veii

FeDoK said:


> 63ns is achievable only on B-Die.


B-Dies range is 61.8-63
HynixCJR are in the 64.5-65 range
Micron rev.E kits can be lower even dual rank ones 
Around 63-64 is hittable on them
Outside of the tRCD difference


----------



## FeDoK

Veii said:


> B-Dies range is 61.8-63
> HynixCJR are in the 64.5-65 range
> Micron rev.E kits can be lower even dual rank ones
> Around 63-64 is hittable on them
> Outside of the tRCD difference


Maybe at CL15 with GDM off on a higher binned kit, core clock also has a huge impact on AIDA latency.


----------



## Fight Game

Dr. Vodka said:


> Working fine here. Thanks, it's awesome!


you have to run 2t? and I thought your ohms were 24-20-20-24?


----------



## MikeS3000

I don't know if this is a software bug or I'm just not familiar enough with how the infinity fabric works but mine is fluctuating from 745 mhz to 1900 mhz at idle. Is this a BIOS setting and if so, how do I lock the FCLK in place at 1900 mhz?

Edit: NVM, Google is wonderful thing. I had to disable DF C-States buried in AMD CBS in the BIOS. Will disabling this give me better FCLK stability?


----------



## Veii

MikeS3000 said:


> I don't know if this is a software bug or I'm just not familiar enough with how the infinity fabric works but mine is fluctuating from 745 mhz to 1900 mhz at idle. Is this a BIOS setting and if so, how do I lock the FCLK in place at 1900 mhz?
> 
> Edit: NVM, Google is wonderful thing. I had to disable DF C-States buried in AMD CBS in the BIOS. Will disabling this give me better FCLK stability?


Variable Fabric was an early Matisse and current Renoir feature set
Same as spread spectrum, it is a positive thing to have
Although it got disabled for Matisse via PSP Firmware for some reason and came with 1900FCLK lock
XT units didn't change this behavior, as PCIe 4.0 seems to crash above 2000FCLK 

Its good to have it variable, but the option UncoreOC enabled, should lock it down
Same as the APBDIS option to 1 inside AMD CBS, does enable and show the SOC power states
Both where going hand in hand, but this variability got disabled on a lot of units by updating to newer BIOSes
Keep it variable, unless you have PCIe crashes 
Often appearing with RX Navi GPUs, the low end which come with Micron:A VRAM


----------



## MikeS3000

So I have been hunting down reasons for Windows 10 ver. 2004 WHEA Event 19 Bus/Interconnect errors. I never before had these errors on ver. 1909 and all memory tests are stable and I don't crash. I have tried every combo of Vsoc, VDDP and VDDG imaginable to try and get rid of the errors. Usually I will see about 2 in a 24 hour period and they are "correctable" errors so I don't even feel them when they happen. A lot of the time they happen idling at the desktop. My thoughts were that the variable FCLK is somehow causing instability at 1900 fclk. I disabled DF C-States and so far I have not errored, but I need to test a lot longer. Are you saying that I should leave DF C-states on "auto" and instead change UncoreOC to "enabled" and APBDIS to "1" to lock down Fclk? Thanks for the help!

Update: I still got a corrected WHEA error around midnight while the computer was idling so these settings unfortunately did not lead to greater stability in my system


----------



## Flexarius

Hi,

my 4x8GB F4-3600C15-8GTZ @D.O.C.P.. 

Asus B550 ROG Strix Gaming F - WIFI. Default Settings.


----------



## mrsteelx

Flexarius said:


> Hi,
> 
> my 4x8GB F4-3600C15-8GTZ @D.O.C.P..
> 
> Asus B550 ROG Strix Gaming F - WIFI. Default Settings.


your trc could set to 55 or 60 and still work. 85 is bad high


----------



## KedarWolf

https://zentimings.protonrom.com/

Is this the full 1.1.0 release or another developer?


----------



## KedarWolf

I never included my debug report earlier. I'm on the MSI X570 Godlike 1.93 AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS due to really good memory overclocking.

I'm really happy with this and 25 rounds of TM5 stable. :band:


----------



## t4t3r

Hopefully 1.10 above is from the same dev!


----------



## infraredbg

KedarWolf said:


> https://zentimings.protonrom.com/
> 
> Is this the full 1.1.0 release or another developer?


Yes, that's me. I just had no time to update the OP here, because I had to travel.



t4t3r said:


> Hopefully 1.10 above is from the same dev!


Yes. The download link is directly from my github account. I just modified ZenStates site a little to release ZenTimings.
Protonrom is my domain from the time when I was making a custom Android ROM for some smartphones and I'm using subdomains since I'm still paying the hosting.



MikeS3000 said:


> I don't know if this is a software bug or I'm just not familiar enough with how the infinity fabric works but mine is fluctuating from 745 mhz to 1900 mhz at idle. Is this a BIOS setting and if so, how do I lock the FCLK in place at 1900 mhz?
> 
> Edit: NVM, Google is wonderful thing. I had to disable DF C-States buried in AMD CBS in the BIOS. Will disabling this give me better FCLK stability?


I could change the value that is read to the strap and not the real frequency. Then it will always show a steady frequency. In fact it was a new thing to me as well, because it doesn't happen on my motherboard, regardless of settings.



FeDoK said:


> Clocks are halved for me and both tRFC and tREFI latencies are doubled.


It is a bug in the app which is a result from the "configuredClockSpeed" reported incorrectly on your system (Freq field is halved).
That frequency is then used to "correct" FCLK, MCLK and UCLK in an attempt to take blck in consideration.
FCLK, MCLK and UCLK are always reported on a 100MHz BCLK base, while configuredClockSpeed shows real frequency on some systems, so I'm basing my correction factor on that one.
In your case, those 3 frequencies get halved due to this. I will have to improve the correction mechanism to fix this bug.
TREFI (ns) and TREF (ns) are also a direct victim of the same halving, since they are calculated based on MCLK.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## KedarWolf

infraredbg said:


> Yes, that's me. I just had no time to update the OP here, because I had to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The download link is directly from my github account. I just modified ZenStates site a little to release ZenTimings.
> Protonrom is my domain from the time when I was making a custom Android ROM for some smartphones and I'm using subdomains since I'm still paying the hosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I could change the value that is read to the strap and not the real frequency. Then it will always show a steady frequency. In fact it was a new thing to me as well, because it doesn't happen on my motherboard, regardless of settings.
> 
> 
> It is a bug in the app which is a result from the "configuredClockSpeed" reported incorrectly on your system (Freq field is halved).
> That frequency is then used to "correct" FCLK, MCLK and UCLK in an attempt to take blck in consideration.
> FCLK, MCLK and UCLK are always reported on a 100MHz BCLK base, while configuredClockSpeed shows real frequency on some systems, so I'm basing my correction factor on that one.
> In your case, those 3 frequencies get halved due to this. I will have to improve the correction mechanism to fix this bug.
> TREFI (ns) and TREF (ns) are also a direct victim of the same halving, since they are calculated based on MCLK.
> 
> Thanks for the report!



In future versions when we have the BLCK overclocked and RAM is overclocked as a result, will it be able to show in Zen Timings?


----------



## Flexarius

mrsteelx said:


> your trc could set to 55 or 60 and still work. 85 is bad high


Ok, is only default settings with DOCP/XMP Profil. Some recommendations for 3733/3800 MHz 1:1?


----------



## Ronski

Nice work, any reason the memory voltage isn't shown?


----------



## nightfox

App does not work. No message, no pop up nothing.

3900XT CPU here


----------



## rares495

nightfox said:


> App does not work. No message, no pop up nothing.
> 
> 3900XT CPU here


Works for me so it shouldn't be XT related.


----------



## nightfox

Alright, where can I get the beta one?

edit. even the beta 4 does not work. Maybe mobo related then or DRAM?


----------



## infraredbg

Ronski said:


> Nice work, any reason the memory voltage isn't shown?


It's not available in the resources the app reads. I think it's only available from the motherboard's VRM and I don't plan on supporting all the different implementations out there.
If l find a more generic way of reading it, then it will be added.



nightfox said:


> Alright, where can I get the beta one?
> 
> edit. even the beta 4 does not work. Maybe mobo related then or DRAM?


It seems to be OS-related to me. Maybe something with permissions or broken dotNET framework.
You could try some of the older versions, which can be found on my github account and Google Drive



KedarWolf said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> In future versions when we have the BLCK overclocked and RAM is overclocked as a result, will it be able to show in Zen Timings?


No, only when the OS/BIOS reports the real DRAM frequency and not the selected strap.


----------



## OCmember

Would it be possible to get the DRAM volts too?


----------



## neil_tohno

a little problem?

VSOC (SV12)


----------



## infraredbg

neil_tohno said:


> a little problem?
> 
> VSOC (SV12)


Thanks for the report. It helped a lot and the issue should be fixed in the next version which is coming soon.
If you're willing to test a preliminary build, let me know on PM.


----------



## nick name

Hey @infraredbg are you gonna update the OP with the download link to the latest version? It's rough having to go through posts to find the latest version.


----------



## Reous

@*nick name* 

Maybe just add the main pages to your bookmarks

https://zentimings.protonrom.com/
https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


----------



## nick name

Reous said:


> @*nick name*
> 
> Maybe just add the main pages to your bookmarks
> 
> https://zentimings.protonrom.com/
> https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


Oooh, thanks for that.


----------



## bgm0

h, i have some problems in BIOS it shows CL17; No GDM in both bios and program.


----------



## infraredbg

Asrock again  The most problematic ones. One of the tables shows 18-18-18-18 and the other one 17-17-17-17.


----------



## Dollar

When I open Zentimings the Q-code changes to d3 and stays there even after closing. d3 is "some of the architectural protocols are not available". The same thing happens when I open Ryzen Master.

Not a bug report, just something I noticed.


----------



## chitos123

@infraredbg

Tested 2400G
Does your RV locked addrcmdsetup 50 too?

+Any beta version?


----------



## agpoli

New beta: Zentimings 1.2.0 beta


----------



## chitos123

agpoli said:


> New beta: Zentimings 1.2.0 beta


Thank you 😆


----------



## FeDoK

New beta now reports my clocks correctly. Thanks!


----------



## Dragonheart69

Hello,

after a windows update it doesn't work anymore 
The same thing happens when I open v.1.1.0


----------



## KedarWolf

Dragonheart69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> after a windows update it doesn't work anymore
> The same thing happens when I open v.1.1.0


I have the latest 19042.572, will check when I get home, it might be a bug if you did an in-place upgrade instead of a clean install I think.

Pretty sure it's working fine for me just updating my Windows 19042 with W10UI instead of Windows Update. It uses DISM to install the updates.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I have the latest 19042.572, will check when I get home, it might be a bug if you did an in-place upgrade instead of a clean install I think.
> 
> Pretty sure it's working fine for me just updating my Windows 19042 with W10UI instead of Windows Update. It uses DISM to install the updates.


Yes, working fine for me.


----------



## Dragonheart69

update was made via Windows Update.
I have version 19042.527

Before the update, everything really worked
Should I reinstall windows ??


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Zentiming 1.1.0 is working fine for me with W10 updated to W10 20H2 (19042.572), on 3 PC.

Do you have 19042.527 or 19042.572 ? : p


----------



## Dragonheart69

Sorry,
19042.572 
I tries to reinstall windows


----------



## infraredbg

Based on your debug log, it seems the power table is empty (could not be read).
I've just upgraded to 20H2 and it still works for me.

Would you try the latest build?
ZenTimings v1.2.0.29-beta





ZenTimings_v1.2.0.29-beta.zip







drive.google.com





It would take longer to load (see the GUI), since it waits for the power table to be available (or to timeout). Will have to add a splash/loading screen if that works for you.
The other test, if it still doesn't work, is to open RyzenMaster first, then try ZenTimings.


----------



## infraredbg

New v1.2.0 is up on the official site: ZenTimings
I have verified it to work on my system, but there aren't much reports from users, so if there's some serious issue will have to hotfix it.

There are now 2 versions of the app, but they both include the major and important fixes, since they share the same common code.
The difference is in the UI.

People were asking about dark theme, which is not really possible with the old Windows Forms the app was based on. Or at least not in a satisfactory way.
Not all controls can be styled or at least not easily. So, the UI was completely rewritten to use Windows Presentation Foundation framework, which allows easier theming.
This comes at a cost though. In order to support the themes, I had to up the minimum required version of .NET framework from 4.0 to 4.5, which means no XP support (not that most people need it). Legacy version still works with 4.0.
It's also a little more memory consuming, but I have tried to minimize RAM usage as much as possible.

Due to that change, I have decided to still support the legacy version (it's basically the same old UI, but with updated core functions, so nothing is missing, except dark mode).
I will still support it in the future, unless some breaking change is needed in the common module.
It's a major release, thus the version is now 1.*2*.0. You can read the changelog on the site.

I don't have a Zen3 system, but there's some preliminary support for Vermeer and Genesis (based more on assumptions).
Will definitely need user input once it gets available in stores. It would be quite some time until I get one.
I would need a new motherboard for that, unless Crosshair VI Hero actually gets some beta/unofficial bios.

v1.1.0 hit more than 5400 downloads! Thank you all. Not that it benefits me in any way, but it's encouraging at least.

Last, but not least, I will make sure to find time and finally update the OP with some info.

CPUs tested: 1800X, 1600AF, 3000G, 240GE, 3900X on Crosshair VI Hero running latest bios 7803.


----------



## dspx

infraredbg said:


> New v1.2.0 is up on the official site: ZenTimings
> I have verified it to work on my system, but there aren't much reports from users, so if there's some serious issue will have to hotfix it.
> 
> There are now 2 versions of the app, but they both include the major and important fixes, since they share the same common code.
> The difference is in the UI.
> 
> People were asking about dark theme, which is not really possible with the old Windows Forms the app was based on. Or at least not in a satisfactory way.
> Not all controls can be styled or at least not easily. So, the UI was completely rewritten to use Windows Presentation Foundation framework, which allows easier theming.
> This comes at a cost though. In order to support the themes, I had to up the minimum required version of .NET framework from 4.0 to 4.5, which means no XP support (not that most people need it). Legacy version still works with 4.0.
> It's also a little more memory consuming, but I have tried to minimize RAM usage as much as possible.
> 
> Due to that change, I have decided to still support the legacy version (it's basically the same old UI, but with updated core functions, so nothing is missing, except dark mode).
> I will still support it in the future, unless some breaking change is needed in the common module.
> It's a major release, thus the version is now 1.*2*.0. You can read the changelog on the site.
> 
> I don't have a Zen3 system, but there's some preliminary support for Vermeer and Genesis (based more on assumptions).
> Will definitely need user input once it gets available in stores. It would be quite some time until I get one.
> I would need a new motherboard for that, unless Crosshair VI Hero actually gets some beta/unofficial bios.
> 
> v1.1.0 hit more than 5400 downloads! Thank you all. Not that it benefits me in any way, but it's encouraging at least.
> 
> Last, but not least, I will make sure to find time and finally update the OP with some info.
> 
> CPUs tested: 1800X, 1600AF, 3000G, 240GE, 3900X on Crosshair VI Hero running latest bios 7803.
> 
> View attachment 2464043
> View attachment 2464044


Great work, love the dark GUI.

Still, this version does not show CLDO VDDG value, same with the previous one.


----------



## Reous

@dspx 
Ryzen 2000 does not have a VDDG voltage


----------



## dspx

Reous said:


> @dspx
> Ryzen 2000 does not have a VDDG voltage


Thanks, I knew it was something obvious


----------



## leandrolnh

Version 1.2.0 working nice with 3800X and C6H:


----------



## rares495

Very nice. Thank you!


----------



## CapKrunch

Thanks for your hard work, and I'm enjoying the dark theme


----------



## infraredbg

New beta with Vermeer support fixed. Some readings might be missing, but I don't have a CPU to debug properly.

ZenTimings v1.2.1.65 beta2





ZenTimings_v1.2.1.65_beta2.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## Jackalito

infraredbg said:


> New beta with Vermeer support fixed. Some readings might be missing, but I don't have a CPU to debug properly.
> 
> ZenTimings v1.2.1.65 beta2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings_v1.2.1.65_beta2.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thanks, buddy!
I'll test it as soon as I get my new CPU in about 2 weeks.


----------



## infraredbg

Version 1.2.1 is finally available on the site. Has a full Vermeer support.


----------



## rares495

infraredbg said:


> Version 1.2.1 is finally available on the site. Has a full Vermeer support.


I can provide logs from the 5600X, 5800X, 5950X. Let me know if you need them.


----------



## mrsteelx

in the new version VDDG CCD shows as na. I have it set to 1000mv in bios. here is debug report


----------



## infraredbg

mrsteelx said:


> in the new version VDDG CCD shows as na. I have it set to 1000mv in bios. here is debug report


Yes, it's not available for Zen2. AMD added it for Zen3 (5000 series).
PS: In the Power Table, where the app reads voltages from.


----------



## mrsteelx

wow


----------



## KedarWolf

Oh my MSI X570 Godlike 1.2.0 works fine but 1.2.1 doesn't show the VDDG CCD.












Code:


ZenTimings 1.2.1.69 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
CodeName: Matisse
CpuId: 00870F10
Model: 1
ExtendedModel: 113
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 16
PhysicalCoreCount: 16
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 32
SMT: True
CCDCount: 2
CCXCount: 4
NumCoresInCCX: 4
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: MEG X570 GODLIKE (MS-7C34)
BiosVersion: 1.93
SmuVersion: 46.59.00
PatchLevel: 08701021

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 1
-- Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 1
-- Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
Channel1: True
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
DRAM Base Address: DB5E2000
Frequency: 3800
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T
CL: 14
RCDWR: 8
RCDRD: 16
RP: 19
RAS: 21
RC: 42
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 4
FAW: 16
WTRS: 4
WTRL: 8
WR: 10
RDRDSCL: 4
WRWRSCL: 4
CWL: 12
RTP: 6
RDWR: 10
WRRD: 1
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 6
CKE: 1
STAG: 222
MOD: 29
MODPDA: 29
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 20
RFC: 252
RFCns: 132.6316
RFC2: 187
RFC4: 115
REFI: 14829
REFIns: 7804.737

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 03 (3)
Index 007: 03 (3)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: 6C (108)
Index 021: 07 (7)
Index 022: 0E (14)
Index 023: 10 (16)
Index 024: 08 (8)
Index 025: 15 (21)
Index 026: 13 (19)
Index 027: 00 (0)
Index 028: 00 (0)
Index 029: 00 (0)
Index 030: 00 (0)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 1A (26)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 2A (42)
Index 038: FC (252)
Index 039: 00 (0)
Index 040: BB (187)
Index 041: 00 (0)
Index 042: 73 (115)
Index 043: 00 (0)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 04 (4)
Index 047: 0A (10)
Index 048: 04 (4)
Index 049: 08 (8)
Index 050: 01 (1)
Index 051: 0C (12)
Index 052: 06 (6)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 04 (4)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 04 (4)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 0A (10)
Index 062: 01 (1)
Index 063: 00 (0)
Index 064: 01 (1)
Index 065: 05 (5)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 08 (8)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 01 (1)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 1F (31)
Index 092: 0F (15)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 02 (2)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: 00 (0)
Index 109: 00 (0)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: 00 (0)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: 00 (0)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 02 (2)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 00 (0)
Index 168: 00 (0)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 142.00000000
Offset 004: 41.91210000
Offset 008: 95.00000000
Offset 00C: 9.42571800
Offset 010: 95.00000000
Offset 014: 35.52624000
Offset 018: 3910.88800000
Offset 01C: 0.02136010
Offset 020: 140.00000000
Offset 024: 140.00000000
Offset 028: 1.50000000
Offset 02C: 1.09999100
Offset 030: 5.07683400
Offset 034: 41.91582000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 8.92951200
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 35.52628000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 0.02136595
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 140.00000000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.09999100
Offset 060: 12.61038000
Offset 064: 19.24837000
Offset 068: 8.25687700
Offset 06C: 0.80001220
Offset 070: 1.00000000
Offset 074: 41.91582000
Offset 078: 4.72500700
Offset 07C: 4.72500700
Offset 080: 4.72500700
Offset 084: 4.72500700
Offset 088: 0.00000000
Offset 08C: 4.72500700
Offset 090: 4.72500700
Offset 094: 1.50000000
Offset 098: 1.55003000
Offset 09C: 1.50000000
Offset 0A0: 1.09999100
Offset 0A4: 1.33749000
Offset 0A8: 9.42823900
Offset 0AC: 12.61038000
Offset 0B0: 1.13747700
Offset 0B4: 1.13747700
Offset 0B8: 16.92205000
Offset 0BC: 19.24837000
Offset 0C0: 1900.00000000
Offset 0C4: 1900.45300000
Offset 0C8: 1900.00000000
Offset 0CC: 1900.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 0.00000000
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 0.00000000
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.00000000
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 0.13430020
Offset 0F4: 0.85231520
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 0.09572089
Offset 104: 0.01396623
Offset 108: 100.00000000
Offset 10C: 0.00000000
Offset 110: 0.00000000
Offset 114: 0.00000000
Offset 118: 1900.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1900.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1900.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 0.00000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 5.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 592.59260000
Offset 16C: 301.88680000
Offset 170: 5.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 0.00000000
Offset 17C: 0.00000000
Offset 180: 592.59260000
Offset 184: 301.88680000
Offset 188: 5.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 5.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.00498256
Offset 1A8: 301.88140000
Offset 1AC: 301.95980000
Offset 1B0: 592.59260000
Offset 1B4: 301.88680000
Offset 1B8: 10.00000000
Offset 1BC: 0.00000000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 0.00000000
Offset 1CC: 32.43660000
Offset 1D0: 4.77870000
Offset 1D4: 0.00000000
Offset 1D8: 7.86915500
Offset 1DC: 0.00000000
Offset 1E0: 0.00000000
Offset 1E4: 0.80001220
Offset 1E8: 105.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 1.10085000
Offset 1F4: 0.87367800
Offset 1F8: 0.97398780
Offset 1FC: 44.00000000
Offset 200: 1.10000000
Offset 204: 3.02369100
Offset 208: 4.72500700
Offset 20C: 1.39323900
Offset 210: 0.04000000
Offset 214: 0.00000000
Offset 218: 0.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 0.00000000
Offset 224: 457.14290000
Offset 228: 457.14290000
Offset 22C: 457.14290000
Offset 230: 457.14290000
Offset 234: 400.00000000
Offset 238: 500.00000000
Offset 23C: 400.00000000
Offset 240: 0.00000000
Offset 244: 79.47021000
Offset 248: 61.66267000
Offset 24C: 0.46203070
Offset 250: 0.43865250
Offset 254: 0.44976670
Offset 258: 0.42208320
Offset 25C: 0.51040100
Offset 260: 0.81510820
Offset 264: 0.77161780
Offset 268: 0.49068450
Offset 26C: 0.12717690
Offset 270: 0.43129300
Offset 274: 0.45651810
Offset 278: 0.45151150
Offset 27C: 0.44266330
Offset 280: 0.44689080
Offset 284: 1.23329300
Offset 288: 0.45649600
Offset 28C: 1.09303500
Offset 290: 1.09303500
Offset 294: 1.09303500
Offset 298: 1.09303500
Offset 29C: 1.09303500
Offset 2A0: 1.09303500
Offset 2A4: 1.09303500
Offset 2A8: 1.09303500
Offset 2AC: 1.09303500
Offset 2B0: 1.09303500
Offset 2B4: 1.09303500
Offset 2B8: 1.09303500
Offset 2BC: 1.09303500
Offset 2C0: 1.09303500
Offset 2C4: 1.09303500
Offset 2C8: 1.09303500
Offset 2CC: 31.16978000
Offset 2D0: 31.82449000
Offset 2D4: 30.91966000
Offset 2D8: 31.51233000
Offset 2DC: 31.58782000
Offset 2E0: 33.01619000
Offset 2E4: 32.00748000
Offset 2E8: 32.35563000
Offset 2EC: 31.66094000
Offset 2F0: 32.09791000
Offset 2F4: 32.38652000
Offset 2F8: 32.12855000
Offset 2FC: 33.13739000
Offset 300: 32.07013000
Offset 304: 35.28176000
Offset 308: 32.12157000
Offset 30C: 0.00062689
Offset 310: 0.00066506
Offset 314: 0.00061200
Offset 318: 0.00061919
Offset 31C: 0.00065205
Offset 320: 0.00074493
Offset 324: 0.00067929
Offset 328: 0.00069779
Offset 32C: 0.00007434
Offset 330: 0.00055098
Offset 334: 0.00069315
Offset 338: 0.00068388
Offset 33C: 0.00074889
Offset 340: 0.00067989
Offset 344: 0.00091525
Offset 348: 0.00068297
Offset 34C: 15.14167000
Offset 350: 15.15166000
Offset 354: 15.13784000
Offset 358: 15.14682000
Offset 35C: 15.06625000
Offset 360: 15.08894000
Offset 364: 15.07293000
Offset 368: 15.07812000
Offset 36C: 15.04555000
Offset 370: 15.05261000
Offset 374: 15.05701000
Offset 378: 15.05298000
Offset 37C: 14.98647000
Offset 380: 14.96869000
Offset 384: 15.02360000
Offset 388: 14.96952000
Offset 38C: 4.45009000
Offset 390: 4.45009000
Offset 394: 4.45009000
Offset 398: 4.45009000
Offset 39C: 4.42491100
Offset 3A0: 4.42491100
Offset 3A4: 4.42491100
Offset 3A8: 4.42491100
Offset 3AC: 4.35004000
Offset 3B0: 4.35004000
Offset 3B4: 4.35004000
Offset 3B8: 4.35004000
Offset 3BC: 4.32508700
Offset 3C0: 4.32508700
Offset 3C4: 4.32508700
Offset 3C8: 4.32508700
Offset 3CC: 0.81823100
Offset 3D0: 0.77897200
Offset 3D4: 0.78614190
Offset 3D8: 0.74117690
Offset 3DC: 0.88720070
Offset 3E0: 1.12148100
Offset 3E4: 1.06230400
Offset 3E8: 0.87955070
Offset 3EC: 0.19243330
Offset 3F0: 0.69468330
Offset 3F4: 0.76014890
Offset 3F8: 0.74731170
Offset 3FC: 0.78438190
Offset 400: 0.78485130
Offset 404: 1.45357400
Offset 408: 0.77582790
Offset 40C: 18.38725000
Offset 410: 17.50500000
Offset 414: 17.66613000
Offset 418: 16.65568000
Offset 41C: 20.04976000
Offset 420: 25.34427000
Offset 424: 24.00689000
Offset 428: 19.87687000
Offset 42C: 4.42375400
Offset 430: 15.96973000
Offset 434: 17.47475000
Offset 438: 17.17964000
Offset 43C: 18.13599000
Offset 440: 18.14682000
Offset 444: 33.60872000
Offset 448: 17.93822000
Offset 44C: 81.61266000
Offset 450: 82.49488000
Offset 454: 82.33376000
Offset 458: 79.50729000
Offset 45C: 79.95018000
Offset 460: 74.65576000
Offset 464: 75.99312000
Offset 468: 80.12310000
Offset 46C: 9.41280500
Offset 470: 63.64883000
Offset 474: 81.58006000
Offset 478: 82.82013000
Offset 47C: 81.86382000
Offset 480: 81.85295000
Offset 484: 66.39130000
Offset 488: 82.06168000
Offset 48C: 0.00000000
Offset 490: 0.00000000
Offset 494: 0.00000000
Offset 498: 3.83696100
Offset 49C: 0.00000000
Offset 4A0: 0.00000000
Offset 4A4: 0.00000000
Offset 4A8: 0.00000000
Offset 4AC: 86.16345000
Offset 4B0: 20.38130000
Offset 4B4: 0.94503250
Offset 4B8: 0.00000000
Offset 4BC: 0.00000000
Offset 4C0: 0.00000000
Offset 4C4: 0.00000000
Offset 4C8: 0.00000000
Offset 4CC: 0.00000000
Offset 4D0: 0.00000000
Offset 4D4: 0.00000000
Offset 4D8: 0.00000000
Offset 4DC: 0.00000000
Offset 4E0: 0.00000000
Offset 4E4: 0.00000000
Offset 4E8: 0.00000000
Offset 4EC: 0.00000000
Offset 4F0: 0.00000000
Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
Offset 4FC: 0.00000000
Offset 500: 0.00000000
Offset 504: 0.00000000
Offset 508: 0.00000000
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 0.14947680
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 11.01146000
Offset 530: 79.62133000
Offset 534: 99.05331000
Offset 538: 100.00000000
Offset 53C: 97.11012000
Offset 540: 0.04982561
Offset 544: 17.33931000
Offset 548: 0.14947680
Offset 54C: 66.66575000
Offset 550: 40.00000000
Offset 554: 66.66575000
Offset 558: 64.63943000
Offset 55C: 86.66717000
Offset 560: 100.00000000
Offset 564: 6.66675300
Offset 568: 6.66675300
Offset 56C: 9.61966500
Offset 570: 58.29658000
Offset 574: 33.02725000
Offset 578: 40.00000000
Offset 57C: 6.66675300
Offset 580: 6.66675300
Offset 584: 20.00000000
Offset 588: 46.66625000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 0.00000000
Offset 594: 0.00000000
Offset 598: 0.00000000
Offset 59C: 0.00000000
Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 0.00000000
Offset 5B4: 0.00000000
Offset 5B8: 0.00000000
Offset 5BC: 0.00000000
Offset 5C0: 0.00000000
Offset 5C4: 0.00000000
Offset 5C8: 0.00000000
Offset 5CC: 4.72500700
Offset 5D0: 4.72500700
Offset 5D4: 4.72500700
Offset 5D8: 4.72500700
Offset 5DC: 4.72500700
Offset 5E0: 4.72500700
Offset 5E4: 4.72500700
Offset 5E8: 4.72500700
Offset 5EC: 4.72500700
Offset 5F0: 4.72500700
Offset 5F4: 4.72500700
Offset 5F8: 4.72500700
Offset 5FC: 4.72500700
Offset 600: 4.72500700
Offset 604: 4.72500700
Offset 608: 4.72500700
Offset 60C: 3.47262900
Offset 610: 3.47262900
Offset 614: 3.47262900
Offset 618: 3.47262900
Offset 61C: 3.47262900
Offset 620: 3.47262900
Offset 624: 3.47262900
Offset 628: 3.47262900
Offset 62C: 3.47262900
Offset 630: 3.47262900
Offset 634: 3.47262900
Offset 638: 3.47262900
Offset 63C: 3.47262900
Offset 640: 3.47262900
Offset 644: 3.47262900
Offset 648: 3.47262900
Offset 64C: 94.18209000
Offset 650: 94.18209000
Offset 654: 94.18209000
Offset 658: 94.18209000
Offset 65C: 93.65185000
Offset 660: 93.65185000
Offset 664: 93.65185000
Offset 668: 93.65185000
Offset 66C: 92.06277000
Offset 670: 92.06277000
Offset 674: 92.06277000
Offset 678: 92.06277000
Offset 67C: 91.53257000
Offset 680: 91.53257000
Offset 684: 91.53257000
Offset 688: 91.53257000
Offset 68C: 0.18935920
Offset 690: 0.06017534
Offset 694: 0.22358750
Offset 698: 0.09164324
Offset 69C: 0.87011040
Offset 6A0: 3.83779600
Offset 6A4: 3.98985700
Offset 6A8: 0.33651580
Offset 6AC: 0.09444068
Offset 6B0: 0.32271780
Offset 6B4: 0.12843930
Offset 6B8: 0.11764610
Offset 6BC: 0.03487637
Offset 6C0: 0.09872694
Offset 6C4: 6.12480400
Offset 6C8: 0.11428710
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 0.00000000
Offset 6F4: 0.00000000
Offset 6F8: 0.00000000
Offset 6FC: 0.00000000
Offset 700: 0.00000000
Offset 704: 0.00000000
Offset 708: 0.00000000
Offset 70C: 0.30552420
Offset 710: 0.35987420
Offset 714: 0.31955850
Offset 718: 0.36263070
Offset 71C: 0.34818070
Offset 720: 0.35416390
Offset 724: 0.35070990
Offset 728: 0.35565030
Offset 72C: 31.76096000
Offset 730: 31.83595000
Offset 734: 32.46525000
Offset 738: 32.79609000
Offset 73C: 0.00264627
Offset 740: 0.00266425
Offset 744: 0.00282200
Offset 748: 0.00290689
Offset 74C: 4.23408400
Offset 750: 4.21471500
Offset 754: 4.18108800
Offset 758: 4.16591600
Offset 75C: 4.45009000
Offset 760: 4.42491100
Offset 764: 4.35004000
Offset 768: 4.32508700
Offset 76C: 0.00000000
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 0.00000000
Offset 77C: 94.18209000
Offset 780: 93.65185000
Offset 784: 92.06277000
Offset 788: 91.53257000
Offset 78C: 0.12404430
Offset 790: 1.99128100
Offset 794: 0.14685880
Offset 798: 1.40406100
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
Offset 7AC: 94.18209000
Offset 7B0: 93.65185000
Offset 7B4: 92.06277000
Offset 7B8: 91.53257000
Offset 7BC: 0.00000000
Offset 7C0: 0.05758298
Offset 7C4: 0.00975983
Offset 7C8: 0.03590383
Offset 7CC: 0.00000000
Offset 7D0: 0.00000000
Offset 7D4: 0.00000000
Offset 7D8: 0.00000000
Offset 7DC: 68.11781000
Offset 7E0: 67.85880000

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
MCLK: 1900
FCLK: 1900
UCLK: 1900
VSOC_SMU: 1.137477
CLDO_VDDP: 0.873678
CLDO_VDDG: 0.9739878
CLDO_VDDG: 0

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Command Buffer Start: 00030001
Command Buffer End: 00030002
Set VDDIO: 00040001
Set VTT: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000026
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x0142002C
0x0005A010: 0x0122000C
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0xEB800000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x00480000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x48000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x42000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x80000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## infraredbg

VDDG CCD is only supported on Zen3 systems.
The value is read from the power table and there are different versions for each CPU model family.
That voltage was not intended to be available and was added on a later stage to Zen2 bioses, so there's no space for it in the power table, unless AMD release a new version of that table with a new AGESA. If you remember, there was just one VDDG setting in bios and they were split on a later stage.
With Zen3, a new power table version is introduced and it includes both voltages.

The VDDG IOD is Offset 1F8 for Zen2 CPU and if we had VDDG CCD reading, it would have been the next value at offset 0x1FC. It is something else.

You can make a simple test - if you have RyzenMaster installed and it doesn't show both voltages, then it's almost 100% certain that ZenTimings could not show it either.

I've finally updated the opening post of this thread with more info and links.


----------



## mongoled

Hi,

version 1.2.1 is missing "VDDG CCD" says N/A

Version 1.1.0 & 1.2.0 shows this correctly.

I am using MSI X570 Unify with modified A42 BIOS that uses agesa 1.0.0.5

Here is the debug



Code:


ZenTimings 1.2.1.69 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
CodeName: Matisse
CpuId: 00870F10
Model: 1
ExtendedModel: 113
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 6
PhysicalCoreCount: 16
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 12
SMT: True
CCDCount: 2
CCXCount: 4
NumCoresInCCX: 1
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35)
BiosVersion: A.42
SmuVersion: 46.59.00
PatchLevel: 08701021

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 0
-- Unknown
-- 4000 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 1
-- Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 0
-- Unknown
-- 4000 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 1
-- Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
Channel1: True
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
DRAM Base Address: DBC11000
Frequency: 3533.333
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T
CL: 14
RCDWR: 14
RCDRD: 14
RP: 14
RAS: 26
RC: 40
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 4
FAW: 16
WTRS: 4
WTRL: 8
WR: 12
RDRDSCL: 4
WRWRSCL: 4
CWL: 14
RTP: 6
RDWR: 10
WRRD: 4
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 6
CKE: 1
STAG: 207
MOD: 27
MODPDA: 27
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 18
RFC: 252
RFCns: 142.655
RFC2: 187
RFC4: 115
REFI: 13781
REFIns: 7801.302

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 03 (3)
Index 007: 03 (3)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: E7 (231)
Index 021: 06 (6)
Index 022: 0E (14)
Index 023: 0E (14)
Index 024: 0E (14)
Index 025: 1A (26)
Index 026: 0E (14)
Index 027: 00 (0)
Index 028: 00 (0)
Index 029: 00 (0)
Index 030: 00 (0)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 38 (56)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 28 (40)
Index 038: FC (252)
Index 039: 00 (0)
Index 040: BB (187)
Index 041: 00 (0)
Index 042: 73 (115)
Index 043: 00 (0)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 04 (4)
Index 047: 0C (12)
Index 048: 04 (4)
Index 049: 08 (8)
Index 050: 01 (1)
Index 051: 0E (14)
Index 052: 06 (6)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 04 (4)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 04 (4)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 0A (10)
Index 062: 04 (4)
Index 063: 00 (0)
Index 064: 01 (1)
Index 065: 05 (5)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 06 (6)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 1F (31)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 0F (15)
Index 092: 0F (15)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 01 (1)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: 8E (142)
Index 109: 00 (0)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: 5F (95)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: 02 (2)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 02 (2)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 00 (0)
Index 168: 00 (0)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 142.00000000
Offset 004: 60.83405000
Offset 008: 95.00000000
Offset 00C: 26.99543000
Offset 010: 95.00000000
Offset 014: 50.49637000
Offset 018: 438.82670000
Offset 01C: 438.56860000
Offset 020: 2.00000000
Offset 024: 2.00000000
Offset 028: 1.40957000
Offset 02C: 1.39360800
Offset 030: 3.08072100
Offset 034: 60.83715000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 28.21579000
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 50.49709000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 438.81340000
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 2.00000000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.39360800
Offset 060: 37.62914000
Offset 064: 13.52407000
Offset 068: 7.88421100
Offset 06C: 0.80001460
Offset 070: 1.00000000
Offset 074: 60.83715000
Offset 078: 4.27498100
Offset 07C: 4.27498100
Offset 080: 4.27498100
Offset 084: 4.27498100
Offset 088: 4.27498100
Offset 08C: 4.21441900
Offset 090: 4.27498100
Offset 094: 1.40957000
Offset 098: 1.55003100
Offset 09C: 1.47502400
Offset 0A0: 1.39360800
Offset 0A4: 1.39348800
Offset 0A8: 26.99658000
Offset 0AC: 37.62914000
Offset 0B0: 1.09999800
Offset 0B4: 1.06250000
Offset 0B8: 12.72841000
Offset 0BC: 13.52407000
Offset 0C0: 1767.00000000
Offset 0C4: 1766.68000000
Offset 0C8: 1767.00000000
Offset 0CC: 1767.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 7.56775000
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 65.14111000
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.00000000
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 4.40486400
Offset 0F4: 34.80623000
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 4.29144200
Offset 104: 0.01028189
Offset 108: 100.00000000
Offset 10C: 0.00000000
Offset 110: 0.00000000
Offset 114: 0.00000000
Offset 118: 1767.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1767.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1767.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 1.10000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 5.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 592.59260000
Offset 16C: 301.88680000
Offset 170: 5.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 0.00000000
Offset 17C: 0.00000000
Offset 180: 592.59260000
Offset 184: 301.88680000
Offset 188: 5.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 5.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.02556950
Offset 1A8: 301.88090000
Offset 1AC: 301.88740000
Offset 1B0: 592.59260000
Offset 1B4: 301.88680000
Offset 1B8: 10.00000000
Offset 1BC: 0.00000000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 0.00000000
Offset 1CC: 33.13377000
Offset 1D0: 5.23631900
Offset 1D4: 0.00000000
Offset 1D8: 4.00777900
Offset 1DC: 0.00000000
Offset 1E0: 0.00000000
Offset 1E4: 0.80001460
Offset 1E8: 65.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 0.95038550
Offset 1F4: 0.90318090
Offset 1F8: 1.01234100
Offset 1FC: 55.00000000
Offset 200: 1.41250000
Offset 204: 6.00000000
Offset 208: 4.21441900
Offset 20C: 1.34919000
Offset 210: 0.04000000
Offset 214: 0.00000000
Offset 218: 0.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 10.00000000
Offset 224: 457.14290000
Offset 228: 457.14290000
Offset 22C: 457.14290000
Offset 230: 457.14290000
Offset 234: 400.00000000
Offset 238: 500.00000000
Offset 23C: 400.00000000
Offset 240: 0.00000000
Offset 244: 39.58304000
Offset 248: 30.77192000
Offset 24C: 5.82028000
Offset 250: 0.00000000
Offset 254: 5.55397700
Offset 258: 5.42247500
Offset 25C: 5.48406100
Offset 260: 5.86078500
Offset 264: 0.00000000
Offset 268: 5.55539100
Offset 26C: 1.37159900
Offset 270: 0.00000000
Offset 274: 1.37159900
Offset 278: 1.37159900
Offset 27C: 1.37159900
Offset 280: 1.37159900
Offset 284: 0.00000000
Offset 288: 1.37159900
Offset 28C: 48.18177000
Offset 290: 35.85658000
Offset 294: 47.87680000
Offset 298: 45.23571000
Offset 29C: 46.06113000
Offset 2A0: 47.42236000
Offset 2A4: 35.71827000
Offset 2A8: 48.18445000
Offset 2AC: 47.73331000
Offset 2B0: 0.00000000
Offset 2B4: 47.60754000
Offset 2B8: 38.28348000
Offset 2BC: 41.06758000
Offset 2C0: 44.83335000
Offset 2C4: 0.00000000
Offset 2C8: 48.51501000
Offset 2CC: 14.01073000
Offset 2D0: 0.00000000
Offset 2D4: 14.00412000
Offset 2D8: 13.94440000
Offset 2DC: 13.96265000
Offset 2E0: 13.99335000
Offset 2E4: 0.00000000
Offset 2E8: 14.01115000
Offset 2EC: 4.21441900
Offset 2F0: 0.00000000
Offset 2F4: 4.21441900
Offset 2F8: 4.21441900
Offset 2FC: 4.21441900
Offset 300: 4.21441900
Offset 304: 0.00000000
Offset 308: 4.21441900
Offset 30C: 4.21441900
Offset 310: 0.00000000
Offset 314: 4.21441900
Offset 318: 4.21441700
Offset 31C: 4.21441900
Offset 320: 4.21441800
Offset 324: 0.00000000
Offset 328: 4.21441900
Offset 32C: 100.00000000
Offset 330: 0.00000000
Offset 334: 100.00000000
Offset 338: 99.99998000
Offset 33C: 100.00000000
Offset 340: 99.99998000
Offset 344: 0.00000000
Offset 348: 100.00000000
Offset 34C: 0.00000000
Offset 350: 0.00000000
Offset 354: 0.00000000
Offset 358: 0.00002789
Offset 35C: 0.00000000
Offset 360: 0.00002325
Offset 364: 0.00000000
Offset 368: 0.00000000
Offset 36C: 0.00000000
Offset 370: 100.00000000
Offset 374: 0.00000000
Offset 378: 0.00000000
Offset 37C: 0.00000000
Offset 380: 0.00000000
Offset 384: 100.00000000
Offset 388: 0.00000000
Offset 38C: 0.00000000
Offset 390: 0.00000000
Offset 394: 0.00000000
Offset 398: 0.00000000
Offset 39C: 0.00000000
Offset 3A0: 0.00000000
Offset 3A4: 0.00000000
Offset 3A8: 0.00000000
Offset 3AC: 0.00000000
Offset 3B0: 0.00000000
Offset 3B4: 0.00000000
Offset 3B8: 0.00000000
Offset 3BC: 0.00000000
Offset 3C0: 0.00000000
Offset 3C4: 0.00000000
Offset 3C8: 0.00000000
Offset 3CC: 6.66677000
Offset 3D0: 0.00000000
Offset 3D4: 6.66677000
Offset 3D8: 6.66677000
Offset 3DC: 6.66677000
Offset 3E0: 6.66677000
Offset 3E4: 0.00000000
Offset 3E8: 6.66677000
Offset 3EC: 0.00000000
Offset 3F0: 0.00000000
Offset 3F4: 0.00000000
Offset 3F8: 0.00000000
Offset 3FC: 0.00000000
Offset 400: 0.00000000
Offset 404: 0.00000000
Offset 408: 0.00000000
Offset 40C: 4.27498100
Offset 410: 4.27498100
Offset 414: 4.27498100
Offset 418: 4.27498100
Offset 41C: 4.27498100
Offset 420: 4.27498100
Offset 424: 4.27498100
Offset 428: 4.27498100
Offset 42C: 0.54999910
Offset 430: 0.54999910
Offset 434: 0.54999910
Offset 438: 0.54999910
Offset 43C: 0.54999910
Offset 440: 0.54999910
Offset 444: 0.54999910
Offset 448: 0.54999910
Offset 44C: 98.58116000
Offset 450: 0.00000000
Offset 454: 98.58116000
Offset 458: 98.58116000
Offset 45C: 98.58116000
Offset 460: 98.58116000
Offset 464: 0.00000000
Offset 468: 98.58116000
Offset 46C: 18.59835000
Offset 470: 0.00000000
Offset 474: 18.04635000
Offset 478: 17.77691000
Offset 47C: 18.00985000
Offset 480: 18.98634000
Offset 484: 0.00000000
Offset 488: 18.08110000
Offset 48C: 0.00000000
Offset 490: 0.00000000
Offset 494: 0.00000000
Offset 498: 0.00000000
Offset 49C: 0.00000000
Offset 4A0: 0.00000000
Offset 4A4: 0.00000000
Offset 4A8: 0.00000000
Offset 4AC: 2.50222600
Offset 4B0: 2.50610400
Offset 4B4: 0.38648780
Offset 4B8: 0.38683500
Offset 4BC: 38.50814000
Offset 4C0: 38.74419000
Offset 4C4: 84.50282000
Offset 4C8: 86.27060000
Offset 4CC: 3.98424500
Offset 4D0: 3.98853300
Offset 4D4: 4.21441900
Offset 4D8: 4.21441900
Offset 4DC: 0.00000000
Offset 4E0: 0.00000000
Offset 4E4: 98.58116000
Offset 4E8: 98.58116000
Offset 4EC: 12.29554000
Offset 4F0: 12.43412000
Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
Offset 4FC: 98.58116000
Offset 500: 98.58116000
Offset 504: 2.81997000
Offset 508: 2.77510900
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 37.54171000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 0.00000000
Offset 534: 0.00000000
Offset 538: 0.00000000
Offset 53C: 0.00000000
Offset 540: 0.00000000
Offset 544: 0.00000000
Offset 548: 0.00000000
Offset 54C: 0.00000000
Offset 550: 0.00000000
Offset 554: 0.00000000
Offset 558: 0.00000000
Offset 55C: 0.00000000
Offset 560: 0.00000000
Offset 564: 0.00000000
Offset 568: 0.00000000
Offset 56C: 0.00000000
Offset 570: 0.00000000
Offset 574: 0.00000000
Offset 578: 0.00000000
Offset 57C: 0.00000000
Offset 580: 0.00000000
Offset 584: 0.00000000
Offset 588: 0.00000000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 0.00000000
Offset 594: 0.00000000
Offset 598: 0.00000000
Offset 59C: 0.00000000
Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 0.00000000
Offset 5B4: 0.00000000
Offset 5B8: 0.00000000
Offset 5BC: 0.00000000
Offset 5C0: 0.00000000
Offset 5C4: 0.00000000
Offset 5C8: 0.00000000
Offset 5CC: 0.00000000
Offset 5D0: 0.00000000
Offset 5D4: 0.00000000
Offset 5D8: 0.00000000
Offset 5DC: 0.00000000
Offset 5E0: 0.00000000
Offset 5E4: 0.00000000
Offset 5E8: 0.00000000
Offset 5EC: 0.00000000
Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
Offset 600: 0.00000000
Offset 604: 0.00000000
Offset 608: 0.00000000
Offset 60C: 0.00000000
Offset 610: 0.00000000
Offset 614: 0.00000000
Offset 618: 0.00000000
Offset 61C: 0.00000000
Offset 620: 0.00000000
Offset 624: 0.00000000
Offset 628: 0.00000000
Offset 62C: 0.00000000
Offset 630: 0.00000000
Offset 634: 0.00000000
Offset 638: 0.00000000
Offset 63C: 0.00000000
Offset 640: 0.00000000
Offset 644: 0.00000000
Offset 648: 0.00000000
Offset 64C: 0.00000000
Offset 650: 0.00000000
Offset 654: 0.00000000
Offset 658: 0.00000000
Offset 65C: 0.00000000
Offset 660: 0.00000000
Offset 664: 0.00000000
Offset 668: 0.00000000
Offset 66C: 0.00000000
Offset 670: 0.00000000
Offset 674: 0.00000000
Offset 678: 0.00000000
Offset 67C: 0.00000000
Offset 680: 0.00000000
Offset 684: 0.00000000
Offset 688: 0.00000000
Offset 68C: 0.00000000
Offset 690: 0.00000000
Offset 694: 0.00000000
Offset 698: 0.00000000
Offset 69C: 0.00000000
Offset 6A0: 0.00000000
Offset 6A4: 0.00000000
Offset 6A8: 0.00000000
Offset 6AC: 0.00000000
Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 0.00000000
Offset 6F4: 0.00000000
Offset 6F8: 0.00000000
Offset 6FC: 0.00000000
Offset 700: 0.00000000
Offset 704: 0.00000000
Offset 708: 0.00000000
Offset 70C: 0.00000000
Offset 710: 0.00000000
Offset 714: 0.00000000
Offset 718: 0.00000000
Offset 71C: 0.00000000
Offset 720: 0.00000000
Offset 724: 0.00000000
Offset 728: 0.00000000
Offset 72C: 0.00000000
Offset 730: 0.00000000
Offset 734: 0.00000000
Offset 738: 0.00000000
Offset 73C: 0.00000000
Offset 740: 0.00000000
Offset 744: 0.00000000
Offset 748: 0.00000000
Offset 74C: 0.00000000
Offset 750: 0.00000000
Offset 754: 0.00000000
Offset 758: 0.00000000
Offset 75C: 0.00000000
Offset 760: 0.00000000
Offset 764: 0.00000000
Offset 768: 0.00000000
Offset 76C: 0.00000000
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 0.00000000
Offset 77C: 0.00000000
Offset 780: 0.00000000
Offset 784: 0.00000000
Offset 788: 0.00000000
Offset 78C: 0.00000000
Offset 790: 0.00000000
Offset 794: 0.00000000
Offset 798: 0.00000000
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
Offset 7AC: 0.00000000
Offset 7B0: 0.00000000
Offset 7B4: 0.00000000
Offset 7B8: 0.00000000
Offset 7BC: 0.00000000
Offset 7C0: 0.00000000
Offset 7C4: 0.00000000
Offset 7C8: 0.00000000
Offset 7CC: 0.00000000
Offset 7D0: 0.00000000
Offset 7D4: 0.00000000
Offset 7D8: 0.00000000
Offset 7DC: 0.00000000
Offset 7E0: 0.00000000

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
MCLK: 1766.667
FCLK: 1766.667
UCLK: 1766.667
VSOC_SMU: 1.0625
CLDO_VDDP: 0.9031809
CLDO_VDDG: 1.012341
CLDO_VDDG: 0

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Command Buffer Start: 00030001
Command Buffer End: 00030002
Set VDDIO: 00040001
Set VTT: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000006
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x014E0020
0x0005A010: 0x0117001F
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0x00000000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x00170000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x17000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x48000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x00000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## infraredbg

VDDG CCD reading is only available on Zen3 CPUs (5000 series).
For Zen2 only VDDG IOD is shown.
Older versions of the app didn't have the split voltages and were displaying VDDG IOD (with VDDG label).
So, basically no change for Zen2, except VSOC (SMU) is now removed and VDDG label is changed to VDDG IOD.


----------



## infraredbg

@mrsteelx, @KedarWolf, @mongoled
Think I have finally understood what you're trying to tell me.
I've switched the VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD labels. On Zen2 there's a voltage reading for CCD and it is missing for IOD.
So, in fact, it should look like this


----------



## Nighthog

infraredbg said:


> @mrsteelx, @KedarWolf, @mongoled
> Think I have finally understood what you're trying to tell me.
> I've switched the VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD labels. On Zen2 there's a voltage reading for CCD and it is missing for IOD.
> So, in fact, it should look like this
> 
> View attachment 2466456


This isn't right for my Gigabyte x570 Xtreme if you change the label on zen 2 Ryzen 3000 series.
The CLDO VDDG voltage is the VDDG_IOD voltage. And coresponds to changes made on that setting, so Zentimings 1.2.0, works correct for me.
I think the others were confused by the removal of the two VSOC voltages and replacing one with VDDG_CCD, which as you say is only supported on Zen 3 Ryzen 5000 series.


----------



## mongoled

Just to be clear.

Ryzen 3600, MSI X570 Unify

I reported as I was unsure what is the expected correct result.


----------



## dgoc18

where can I download 1.2.2.84 link? and i set vsoc 1.150 in bios and vsoc 1.313 show wrong on 1.2.1.65 debug.


----------



## infraredbg

Nighthog said:


> This isn't right for my Gigabyte x570 Xtreme if you change the label on zen 2 Ryzen 3000 series.
> The CLDO VDDG voltage is the VDDG_IOD voltage. And coresponds to changes made on that setting, so Zentimings 1.2.0, works correct for me.
> I think the others were confused by the removal of the two VSOC voltages and replacing one with VDDG_CCD, which as you say is only supported on Zen 3 Ryzen 5000 series.


Hmm, on my X370 motherboard it shows the CCD voltage - I have set CCD and IOD to different values and the one in the table seems to be the CCD. Maybe it's another AGESA versions difference.
I may have to add additional logic and have different readings based on the table version. I'm still reading the same offset 1F8, just can't tell which voltage is that and if it is the same on all bioses.

As for the VSOC, I've left the SVI2 reading only, since the same voltage read from the SMU power table always matches it with some small delay and there's no need to display both.



mongoled said:


> Just to be clear.
> 
> Ryzen 3600, MSI X570 Unify
> 
> I reported as I was unsure what is the expected correct result.


Your debug report shows 1.01234100 at offset 1F8. Could you tell me if that matches VDDG IOD or VDDG CCD (if the bios have them separate)?



dgoc18 said:


> where can I download 1.2.2.84 link? and i set vsoc 1.150 in bios and vsoc 1.313 show wrong on 1.2.1.65 debug.


That's quite normal, there's usually a voltage drop compared to the value set in bios. It also depends on rounding precision. Nothing to worry about.
It shows 1.1313V on your screenshot. Apparently RyzenMaster shows the value set in bios and not the voltage from the sensor.
The version on my screenshot is not available yet, but it doesn't have any significant changes, apart from some visual styles for "N/A" fields, system info fixes and some rework of the core module, which won't affect the functionality.

PS: It seems some motherboards also provide the MEM VDDIO (DRAM voltage), so I will probably add that in the next version, however it will show N/A or 0 on boards that don't provide it. For example it always reads 0 on my Crosshair VI Hero, so I thought it is not possible to show DRAM voltage.


----------



## infraredbg

New beta is up for testing: ZenTimings_v1.2.2.86_beta2.zip
Adds VDIMM, VTT, tPHYWRD, tPHYWRL, tPHYRDL, PowerDown readings.
VDDIM and VTT are not supported on all motherboards. It seems Asus boards don't report those 2 voltages in the table I read them from.
Non-detected values will appear as N/A and greyed out.

I am halfway through moving the core functionality into a single and reusable DLL.


----------



## KedarWolf

infraredbg said:


> New beta is up for testing: ZenTimings_v1.2.2.86_beta2.zip
> Adds VDIMM, VTT, tPHYWRD, tPHYWRL, tPHYRDL, PowerDown readings.
> VDDIM and VTT are not supported on all motherboards. It seems Asus boards don't report those 2 voltages in the table I read them from.
> Non-detected values will appear as N/A and greyed out.
> 
> I am halfway through moving the core functionality into a single and reusable DLL.
> 
> View attachment 2466767


Says VDIMM is 1.45v and MEM VTT is .725. In BIOS and HWInfo is 1.48 and .730.


----------



## mongoled

infraredbg said:


> snip....Your debug report shows 1.01234100 at offset 1F8. Could you tell me if that matches VDDG IOD or VDDG CCD (if the bios have them separate)?
> ....snip


Sorry for delay getting back to you, it is vDDG IOD

Re new verison below.

vDIMM is reading from BIOS value, mine is set to 1.53v, however, just as KedarWolf , actual value in HWInfo64 and BIOS reading is 1.553/1.556v

vDDG IOD/CCD are switched in this new beta

To be clear, in BIOS

vDIMM is @ 1.53v
vDDG IOD is @ 1.0125v
vDDG CCD is @ 0.9625v

The other new values I cannot set in BIOS, debug below image












Code:


ZenTimings 1.2.2.86 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
CodeName: Matisse
CpuId: 00870F10
Model: 113
ExtendedModel: 112
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 6
PhysicalCoreCount: 0
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 12
SMT: True
CCDCount: 1
CCXCount: 2
NumCoresInCCX: 3
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35)
BiosVersion: A.42
SmuVersion: 46.59.00
PatchLevel: 08701021

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 0
-- Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 1
-- Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 0
-- Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 1
-- Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3533MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00050000: 0x00000001
   0x00050004: 0x00000000
   0x00050008: 0x00000201
   0x0005000C: 0x00000000
   0x00050010: 0x00000000
   0x00050014: 0x00000000
   0x00050018: 0x00000000
   0x0005001C: 0x00000000
   0x00050020: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00050024: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00050028: 0x00000000
   0x0005002C: 0x00000000
   0x00050030: 0x00150608
   0x00050034: 0x00150608
   0x00050038: 0x00000000
   0x0005003C: 0x00000000
   0x00050040: 0x060C98BA
   0x00050044: 0x060C98BA
   0x00050048: 0x00000000
   0x0005004C: 0x00000000
   0x00050050: 0x87654321
   0x00050054: 0xA9876543
   0x00050058: 0x87654321
   0x0005005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00050060: 0x00000000
   0x00050064: 0x00000000
   0x00050068: 0x00000000
   0x0005006C: 0x00000000
   0x00050070: 0x00000000
   0x00050074: 0x00000000
   0x00050078: 0x00000000
   0x0005007C: 0x00000000
   0x00050080: 0x00000000
   0x00050084: 0x00000000
   0x00050088: 0x00000000
   0x0005008C: 0x00000000
   0x00050090: 0x00000000
   0x00050094: 0x00000000
   0x00050098: 0x00000000
   0x0005009C: 0x00000000
   0x000500A0: 0x36163616
   0x000500A4: 0x36163616
   0x000500A8: 0x36163616
   0x000500AC: 0x36163616
   0x000500B0: 0x00000000
   0x000500B4: 0x36163616
   0x000500B8: 0x36163616
   0x000500BC: 0x36163616
   0x000500C0: 0x36163616
   0x000500C4: 0x00000000
   0x000500C8: 0x04444001
   0x000500CC: 0x08888001
   0x000500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x000500D4: 0x22220001
   0x000500D8: 0x00000000
   0x000500DC: 0x00000000
   0x000500E0: 0x00000000
   0x000500E4: 0x00000000
   0x000500E8: 0x03FFFC00
   0x000500EC: 0x03FFFC01
   0x000500F0: 0x00000401
   0x000500F4: 0x00040001
   0x000500F8: 0x00000000
   0x000500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050100: 0x80000200
   0x00050104: 0xB040808B
   0x00050108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0005010C: 0x040000B8
   0x00050110: 0x00D09820
   0x00050114: 0x20013000
   0x00050118: 0x00000047
   0x0005011C: 0x00000000
   0x00050120: 0x00000000
   0x00050124: 0xA100480A
   0x00050128: 0x00000000
   0x0005012C: 0x01100468
   0x00050130: 0x1A0000FF
   0x00050134: 0x00000000
   0x00050138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0005013C: 0x00000000
   0x00050140: 0x00000000
   0x00050144: 0x00001101
   0x00050148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0005014C: 0x00000000
   0x00050150: 0x02080F00
   0x00050154: 0x00280081
   0x00050158: 0x60108000
   0x0005015C: 0x00000000
   0x00050160: 0xC00A0000
   0x00050164: 0x00000000
   0x00050168: 0x00002100
   0x0005016C: 0x00000000
   0x00050170: 0x00000000
   0x00050174: 0x00000000
   0x00050178: 0x00000000
   0x0005017C: 0x00000000
   0x00050180: 0x00000000
   0x00050184: 0x00000000
   0x00050188: 0x00000000
   0x0005018C: 0x00000000
   0x00050190: 0x00000000
   0x00050194: 0x00000000
   0x00050198: 0x00000000
   0x0005019C: 0x00000000
   0x000501A0: 0x00000000
   0x000501A4: 0x00000000
   0x000501A8: 0x00000000
   0x000501AC: 0x00000000
   0x000501B0: 0x00000202
   0x000501B4: 0x00000000
   0x000501B8: 0x00000101
   0x000501BC: 0x00000000
   0x000501C0: 0x00000000
   0x000501C4: 0x00000000
   0x000501C8: 0x00000000
   0x000501CC: 0x00000000
   0x000501D0: 0x00000000
   0x000501D4: 0x00000000
   0x000501D8: 0x00000000
   0x000501DC: 0x00000000
   0x000501E0: 0x00000117
   0x000501E4: 0x00000000
   0x000501E8: 0x00000000
   0x000501EC: 0x00000000
   0x000501F0: 0x00000000
   0x000501F4: 0x00000000
   0x000501F8: 0x00000000
   0x000501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050200: 0x00001535
   0x00050204: 0x0810160E
   0x00050208: 0x000E0024
   0x0005020C: 0x07000404
   0x00050210: 0x00000010
   0x00050214: 0x0008040C
   0x00050218: 0x0000000E
   0x0005021C: 0x00000000
   0x00050220: 0x45010404
   0x00050224: 0x45010606
   0x00050228: 0x00000A02
   0x0005022C: 0x0D820080
   0x00050230: 0x000035D5
   0x00050234: 0x1B121B08
   0x00050238: 0x0400027D
   0x0005023C: 0x24002024
   0x00050240: 0x00000000
   0x00050244: 0x7FFE0000
   0x00050248: 0x00000000
   0x0005024C: 0x00000000
   0x00050250: 0x00CF0000
   0x00050254: 0x0104000B
   0x00050258: 0x021A0709
   0x0005025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00050260: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00050264: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00050268: 0x00000000
   0x0005026C: 0x00000000
   0x00050270: 0x00000000
   0x00050274: 0x00000000
   0x00050278: 0x80000000
   0x0005027C: 0x80000000
   0x00050280: 0x00007072
   0x00050284: 0x00000120
   0x00050288: 0x00000552
   0x0005028C: 0x18002980
   0x00050290: 0x00000000
   0x00050294: 0x00000000
   0x00050298: 0x00000000
   0x0005029C: 0x00000000
   0x000502A0: 0x00000000
   0x000502A4: 0x00000000
   0x000502A8: 0x00000000
   0x000502AC: 0x00000000
   0x000502B0: 0x00000000
   0x000502B4: 0x00000000
   0x000502B8: 0x00000000
   0x000502BC: 0x00000000
   0x000502C0: 0x00000000
   0x000502C4: 0x00000000
   0x000502C8: 0x00000000
   0x000502CC: 0x00000000
   0x000502D0: 0x00000000
   0x000502D4: 0x00000000
   0x000502D8: 0x00000000
   0x000502DC: 0x00000000
   0x000502E0: 0x00000000
   0x000502E4: 0x00000000
   0x000502E8: 0x00000000
   0x000502EC: 0x00000000
   0x000502F0: 0x00000000
   0x000502F4: 0x00000000
   0x000502F8: 0x00000000
   0x000502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050300: 0x00000100
Channel1: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00150000: 0x00000001
   0x00150004: 0x00000000
   0x00150008: 0x00000201
   0x0015000C: 0x00000000
   0x00150010: 0x00000000
   0x00150014: 0x00000000
   0x00150018: 0x00000000
   0x0015001C: 0x00000000
   0x00150020: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00150024: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00150028: 0x00000000
   0x0015002C: 0x00000000
   0x00150030: 0x00150608
   0x00150034: 0x00150608
   0x00150038: 0x00000000
   0x0015003C: 0x00000000
   0x00150040: 0x060C98BA
   0x00150044: 0x060C98BA
   0x00150048: 0x00000000
   0x0015004C: 0x00000000
   0x00150050: 0x87654321
   0x00150054: 0xA9876543
   0x00150058: 0x87654321
   0x0015005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00150060: 0x00000000
   0x00150064: 0x00000000
   0x00150068: 0x00000000
   0x0015006C: 0x00000000
   0x00150070: 0x00000000
   0x00150074: 0x00000000
   0x00150078: 0x00000000
   0x0015007C: 0x00000000
   0x00150080: 0x00000000
   0x00150084: 0x00000000
   0x00150088: 0x00000000
   0x0015008C: 0x00000000
   0x00150090: 0x00000000
   0x00150094: 0x00000000
   0x00150098: 0x00000000
   0x0015009C: 0x00000000
   0x001500A0: 0x36163616
   0x001500A4: 0x36163616
   0x001500A8: 0x36163616
   0x001500AC: 0x36163616
   0x001500B0: 0x00000000
   0x001500B4: 0x36163616
   0x001500B8: 0x36163616
   0x001500BC: 0x36163616
   0x001500C0: 0x36163616
   0x001500C4: 0x00000000
   0x001500C8: 0x04444001
   0x001500CC: 0x08888001
   0x001500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x001500D4: 0x22220001
   0x001500D8: 0x00000000
   0x001500DC: 0x00000000
   0x001500E0: 0x00000000
   0x001500E4: 0x00000000
   0x001500E8: 0x03FFFC00
   0x001500EC: 0x03FFFC01
   0x001500F0: 0x00000401
   0x001500F4: 0x00040001
   0x001500F8: 0x00000000
   0x001500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150100: 0x80000200
   0x00150104: 0xB040808B
   0x00150108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0015010C: 0x040000B8
   0x00150110: 0x00D09820
   0x00150114: 0x20013000
   0x00150118: 0x00000047
   0x0015011C: 0x00000000
   0x00150120: 0x00000000
   0x00150124: 0xA100480A
   0x00150128: 0x00000000
   0x0015012C: 0x01100468
   0x00150130: 0x1A0000FF
   0x00150134: 0x00000000
   0x00150138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0015013C: 0x00000000
   0x00150140: 0x00000000
   0x00150144: 0x00001101
   0x00150148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0015014C: 0x00000000
   0x00150150: 0x02080F00
   0x00150154: 0x00280081
   0x00150158: 0x60108000
   0x0015015C: 0x00000000
   0x00150160: 0xC00A0000
   0x00150164: 0x00000000
   0x00150168: 0x00002100
   0x0015016C: 0x00000000
   0x00150170: 0x00000000
   0x00150174: 0x00000000
   0x00150178: 0x00000000
   0x0015017C: 0x00000000
   0x00150180: 0x00000000
   0x00150184: 0x00000000
   0x00150188: 0x00000000
   0x0015018C: 0x00000000
   0x00150190: 0x00000000
   0x00150194: 0x00000000
   0x00150198: 0x00000000
   0x0015019C: 0x00000000
   0x001501A0: 0x00000000
   0x001501A4: 0x00000000
   0x001501A8: 0x00000000
   0x001501AC: 0x00000000
   0x001501B0: 0x00000202
   0x001501B4: 0x00000000
   0x001501B8: 0x00000101
   0x001501BC: 0x00000000
   0x001501C0: 0x00000000
   0x001501C4: 0x00000000
   0x001501C8: 0x00000000
   0x001501CC: 0x00000000
   0x001501D0: 0x00000000
   0x001501D4: 0x00000000
   0x001501D8: 0x00000000
   0x001501DC: 0x00000000
   0x001501E0: 0x00000117
   0x001501E4: 0x00000000
   0x001501E8: 0x00000000
   0x001501EC: 0x00000000
   0x001501F0: 0x00000000
   0x001501F4: 0x00000000
   0x001501F8: 0x00000000
   0x001501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150200: 0x00001535
   0x00150204: 0x0810160E
   0x00150208: 0x000E0024
   0x0015020C: 0x07000404
   0x00150210: 0x00000010
   0x00150214: 0x0008040C
   0x00150218: 0x0000000E
   0x0015021C: 0x00000000
   0x00150220: 0x45010404
   0x00150224: 0x45010606
   0x00150228: 0x00000A02
   0x0015022C: 0x0D820080
   0x00150230: 0x000035D5
   0x00150234: 0x1B121B08
   0x00150238: 0x0400027D
   0x0015023C: 0x24002024
   0x00150240: 0x00000000
   0x00150244: 0x7FFE0000
   0x00150248: 0x00000000
   0x0015024C: 0x00000000
   0x00150250: 0x00CF0000
   0x00150254: 0x0104000B
   0x00150258: 0x021A0709
   0x0015025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00150260: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00150264: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00150268: 0x00000000
   0x0015026C: 0x00000000
   0x00150270: 0x00000000
   0x00150274: 0x00000000
   0x00150278: 0x80000000
   0x0015027C: 0x80000000
   0x00150280: 0x00007072
   0x00150284: 0x00000120
   0x00150288: 0x00000552
   0x0015028C: 0x18002980
   0x00150290: 0x00000000
   0x00150294: 0x00000000
   0x00150298: 0x00000000
   0x0015029C: 0x00000000
   0x001502A0: 0x00000000
   0x001502A4: 0x00000000
   0x001502A8: 0x00000000
   0x001502AC: 0x00000000
   0x001502B0: 0x00000000
   0x001502B4: 0x00000000
   0x001502B8: 0x00000000
   0x001502BC: 0x00000000
   0x001502C0: 0x00000000
   0x001502C4: 0x00000000
   0x001502C8: 0x00000000
   0x001502CC: 0x00000000
   0x001502D0: 0x00000000
   0x001502D4: 0x00000000
   0x001502D8: 0x00000000
   0x001502DC: 0x00000000
   0x001502E0: 0x00000000
   0x001502E4: 0x00000000
   0x001502E8: 0x00000000
   0x001502EC: 0x00000000
   0x001502F0: 0x00000000
   0x001502F4: 0x00000000
   0x001502F8: 0x00000000
   0x001502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150300: 0x00000100
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
DRAM Base Address: DBC10000
Frequency: 3533.333
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T
CL: 14
RCDWR: 8
RCDRD: 16
RP: 14
RAS: 22
RC: 36
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 4
FAW: 16
WTRS: 4
WTRL: 8
WR: 14
RDRDSCL: 5
WRWRSCL: 5
CWL: 12
RTP: 7
RDWR: 10
WRRD: 2
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 6
TRCPAGE: 0
CKE: 1
STAG: 207
MOD: 27
MODPDA: 27
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 18
RFC: 252
RFCns: 142.655
RFC2: 187
RFC4: 115
REFI: 13781
REFIns: 7801.302
XP: 11
PowerDown: Disabled
PHYWRD: 2
PHYWRL: 7
PHYRDL: 26

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 01 (1)
Index 007: 01 (1)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: E7 (231)
Index 021: 06 (6)
Index 022: 0E (14)
Index 023: 10 (16)
Index 024: 08 (8)
Index 025: 16 (22)
Index 026: 0E (14)
Index 027: FA (250)
Index 028: 05 (5)
Index 029: FD (253)
Index 030: 02 (2)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 38 (56)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 24 (36)
Index 038: FC (252)
Index 039: 00 (0)
Index 040: BB (187)
Index 041: 00 (0)
Index 042: 73 (115)
Index 043: 00 (0)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 04 (4)
Index 047: 0E (14)
Index 048: 04 (4)
Index 049: 08 (8)
Index 050: 01 (1)
Index 051: 0C (12)
Index 052: 07 (7)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 05 (5)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 05 (5)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 0A (10)
Index 062: 02 (2)
Index 063: 00 (0)
Index 064: 01 (1)
Index 065: 05 (5)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 06 (6)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 1F (31)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 0F (15)
Index 092: 0F (15)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 01 (1)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: 8E (142)
Index 109: 00 (0)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: 5F (95)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: 02 (2)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 02 (2)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 00 (0)
Index 168: 00 (0)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 142.00000000
Offset 004: 25.76674000
Offset 008: 95.00000000
Offset 00C: 4.68558100
Offset 010: 95.00000000
Offset 014: 32.57970000
Offset 018: 6857.35400000
Offset 01C: 460.40940000
Offset 020: 2.00000000
Offset 024: 2.00000000
Offset 028: 1.47460300
Offset 02C: 1.17889000
Offset 030: 3.08070600
Offset 034: 25.79083000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 5.52451500
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 32.58024000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 474.54230000
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 2.00000000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.17889000
Offset 060: 6.49392700
Offset 064: 10.05180000
Offset 068: 7.44518000
Offset 06C: 0.80001470
Offset 070: 1.00000000
Offset 074: 25.79083000
Offset 078: 4.27498200
Offset 07C: 4.27498200
Offset 080: 4.27498200
Offset 084: 4.27498200
Offset 088: 4.27498200
Offset 08C: 4.27485500
Offset 090: 4.27498200
Offset 094: 1.47460300
Offset 098: 1.55003100
Offset 09C: 1.47502400
Offset 0A0: 1.17889000
Offset 0A4: 1.17869300
Offset 0A8: 4.70200300
Offset 0AC: 6.49392700
Offset 0B0: 1.09999800
Offset 0B4: 1.06250000
Offset 0B8: 9.46067100
Offset 0BC: 10.05180000
Offset 0C0: 1767.00000000
Offset 0C4: 1766.67500000
Offset 0C8: 1767.00000000
Offset 0CC: 1767.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 0.11766820
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 1.28185000
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.00000000
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 0.10705620
Offset 0F4: 0.43456100
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 0.05872701
Offset 104: 0.00797635
Offset 108: 100.00000000
Offset 10C: 0.00000000
Offset 110: 0.00000000
Offset 114: 0.00000000
Offset 118: 1767.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1767.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1767.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 1.10000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 5.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 592.59260000
Offset 16C: 301.88680000
Offset 170: 5.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 0.00000000
Offset 17C: 0.00000000
Offset 180: 592.59260000
Offset 184: 301.88680000
Offset 188: 5.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 5.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.00185529
Offset 1A8: 301.88090000
Offset 1AC: 301.88780000
Offset 1B0: 592.59260000
Offset 1B4: 301.88680000
Offset 1B8: 10.00000000
Offset 1BC: 0.00000000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 0.00000000
Offset 1CC: 27.37106000
Offset 1D0: 5.01308200
Offset 1D4: 0.00000000
Offset 1D8: 4.00778500
Offset 1DC: 0.00000000
Offset 1E0: 0.00000000
Offset 1E4: 0.80001470
Offset 1E8: 65.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 0.95038550
Offset 1F4: 0.90318090
Offset 1F8: 1.01234100
Offset 1FC: 47.25000000
Offset 200: 1.46250000
Offset 204: 1.03026000
Offset 208: 4.27485500
Offset 20C: 1.13417100
Offset 210: 0.04000000
Offset 214: 0.00000000
Offset 218: 0.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 0.00000000
Offset 224: 457.14290000
Offset 228: 457.14290000
Offset 22C: 457.14290000
Offset 230: 457.14290000
Offset 234: 400.00000000
Offset 238: 500.00000000
Offset 23C: 400.00000000
Offset 240: 0.00000000
Offset 244: 31.87541000
Offset 248: 24.41482000
Offset 24C: 1.23087300
Offset 250: 0.00000000
Offset 254: 1.21454900
Offset 258: 1.45807400
Offset 25C: 0.96013070
Offset 260: 0.71235160
Offset 264: 0.00000000
Offset 268: 0.61502470
Offset 26C: 1.17439100
Offset 270: 0.00000000
Offset 274: 1.17439100
Offset 278: 1.17439100
Offset 27C: 1.17439100
Offset 280: 1.17439100
Offset 284: 0.00000000
Offset 288: 1.17439100
Offset 28C: 31.11816000
Offset 290: 28.91442000
Offset 294: 31.05937000
Offset 298: 30.67625000
Offset 29C: 30.53282000
Offset 2A0: 29.86700000
Offset 2A4: 28.90399000
Offset 2A8: 29.89100000
Offset 2AC: 39.48744000
Offset 2B0: 0.00000000
Offset 2B4: 38.99655000
Offset 2B8: 37.39330000
Offset 2BC: 35.55313000
Offset 2C0: 32.38309000
Offset 2C4: 0.00000000
Offset 2C8: 31.57505000
Offset 2CC: 10.08623000
Offset 2D0: 0.00000000
Offset 2D4: 10.09512000
Offset 2D8: 10.08821000
Offset 2DC: 9.88294700
Offset 2E0: 9.79150400
Offset 2E4: 0.00000000
Offset 2E8: 9.75216300
Offset 2EC: 3.81787700
Offset 2F0: 0.00000000
Offset 2F4: 3.82184400
Offset 2F8: 3.82105200
Offset 2FC: 3.75950000
Offset 300: 3.73412400
Offset 304: 0.00000000
Offset 308: 3.72261900
Offset 30C: 0.85138280
Offset 310: 0.00000000
Offset 314: 0.85096040
Offset 318: 0.91852580
Offset 31C: 0.59810450
Offset 320: 0.47114850
Offset 324: 0.00000000
Offset 328: 0.42234670
Offset 32C: 21.05936000
Offset 330: 0.00000000
Offset 334: 21.02935000
Offset 338: 22.59043000
Offset 33C: 15.14826000
Offset 340: 12.16496000
Offset 344: 0.00000000
Offset 348: 11.03319000
Offset 34C: 78.94009000
Offset 350: 0.00000000
Offset 354: 78.97005000
Offset 358: 77.40905000
Offset 35C: 84.85112000
Offset 360: 87.83436000
Offset 364: 0.00000000
Offset 368: 88.96627000
Offset 36C: 0.00000000
Offset 370: 100.00000000
Offset 374: 0.00000000
Offset 378: 0.00000000
Offset 37C: 0.00000000
Offset 380: 0.00000000
Offset 384: 100.00000000
Offset 388: 0.00000000
Offset 38C: 0.00000000
Offset 390: 0.00000000
Offset 394: 0.00000000
Offset 398: 0.00000000
Offset 39C: 0.00000000
Offset 3A0: 0.00000000
Offset 3A4: 0.00000000
Offset 3A8: 0.00000000
Offset 3AC: 0.00000000
Offset 3B0: 0.00000000
Offset 3B4: 0.00000000
Offset 3B8: 0.00000000
Offset 3BC: 0.00000000
Offset 3C0: 0.00000000
Offset 3C4: 0.00000000
Offset 3C8: 0.00000000
Offset 3CC: 6.66677000
Offset 3D0: 0.00000000
Offset 3D4: 6.66677000
Offset 3D8: 6.66677000
Offset 3DC: 6.66677000
Offset 3E0: 6.66677000
Offset 3E4: 0.00000000
Offset 3E8: 6.66677000
Offset 3EC: 0.00000000
Offset 3F0: 0.00000000
Offset 3F4: 0.00000000
Offset 3F8: 0.00000000
Offset 3FC: 0.00000000
Offset 400: 0.00000000
Offset 404: 0.00000000
Offset 408: 0.00000000
Offset 40C: 4.27498200
Offset 410: 4.27498200
Offset 414: 4.27498200
Offset 418: 4.27498200
Offset 41C: 4.27498200
Offset 420: 4.27498200
Offset 424: 4.27498200
Offset 428: 4.27498200
Offset 42C: 0.54999920
Offset 430: 0.54999920
Offset 434: 0.54999920
Offset 438: 0.54999920
Offset 43C: 0.54999920
Offset 440: 0.54999920
Offset 444: 0.54999920
Offset 448: 0.54999920
Offset 44C: 89.30541000
Offset 450: 0.00000000
Offset 454: 89.39823000
Offset 458: 89.37968000
Offset 45C: 87.93949000
Offset 460: 87.34592000
Offset 464: 0.00000000
Offset 468: 87.07681000
Offset 46C: 2.33760000
Offset 470: 0.00000000
Offset 474: 2.19596000
Offset 478: 3.00568100
Offset 47C: 1.65566900
Offset 480: 0.87991090
Offset 484: 0.00000000
Offset 488: 0.36175410
Offset 48C: 0.00000000
Offset 490: 0.00000000
Offset 494: 0.00000000
Offset 498: 0.00000000
Offset 49C: 0.00000000
Offset 4A0: 0.00000000
Offset 4A4: 0.00000000
Offset 4A8: 0.00000000
Offset 4AC: 0.63275970
Offset 4B0: 0.51804560
Offset 4B4: 0.31887400
Offset 4B8: 0.31212040
Offset 4BC: 30.27180000
Offset 4C0: 30.36723000
Offset 4C4: 129.17260000
Offset 4C8: 129.98090000
Offset 4CC: 2.84142400
Offset 4D0: 2.79474600
Offset 4D4: 3.84722300
Offset 4D8: 3.78963900
Offset 4DC: 0.00000000
Offset 4E0: 0.00000000
Offset 4E4: 89.99187000
Offset 4E8: 88.64447000
Offset 4EC: 1.69673600
Offset 4F0: 0.64354850
Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
Offset 4FC: 83.88395000
Offset 500: 82.60645000
Offset 504: 0.26200700
Offset 508: 0.02758000
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00073043
Offset 514: 30.22904000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 0.00000000
Offset 534: 0.00000000
Offset 538: 0.00000000
Offset 53C: 0.00000000
Offset 540: 0.00000000
Offset 544: 0.00000000
Offset 548: 0.00000000
Offset 54C: 0.00000000
Offset 550: 0.00000000
Offset 554: 0.00000000
Offset 558: 0.00000000
Offset 55C: 0.00000000
Offset 560: 0.00000000
Offset 564: 0.00000000
Offset 568: 0.00000000
Offset 56C: 0.00000000
Offset 570: 0.00000000
Offset 574: 0.00000000
Offset 578: 0.00000000
Offset 57C: 0.00000000
Offset 580: 0.00000000
Offset 584: 0.00000000
Offset 588: 0.00000000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 0.00000000
Offset 594: 0.00000000
Offset 598: 0.00000000
Offset 59C: 0.00000000
Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 0.00000000
Offset 5B4: 0.00000000
Offset 5B8: 0.00000000
Offset 5BC: 0.00000000
Offset 5C0: 0.00000000
Offset 5C4: 0.00000000
Offset 5C8: 0.00000000
Offset 5CC: 0.00000000
Offset 5D0: 0.00000000
Offset 5D4: 0.00000000
Offset 5D8: 0.00000000
Offset 5DC: 0.00000000
Offset 5E0: 0.00000000
Offset 5E4: 0.00000000
Offset 5E8: 0.00000000
Offset 5EC: 0.00000000
Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
Offset 600: 0.00000000
Offset 604: 0.00000000
Offset 608: 0.00000000
Offset 60C: 0.00000000
Offset 610: 0.00000000
Offset 614: 0.00000000
Offset 618: 0.00000000
Offset 61C: 0.00000000
Offset 620: 0.00000000
Offset 624: 0.00000000
Offset 628: 0.00000000
Offset 62C: 0.00000000
Offset 630: 0.00000000
Offset 634: 0.00000000
Offset 638: 0.00000000
Offset 63C: 0.00000000
Offset 640: 0.00000000
Offset 644: 0.00000000
Offset 648: 0.00000000
Offset 64C: 0.00000000
Offset 650: 0.00000000
Offset 654: 0.00000000
Offset 658: 0.00000000
Offset 65C: 0.00000000
Offset 660: 0.00000000
Offset 664: 0.00000000
Offset 668: 0.00000000
Offset 66C: 0.00000000
Offset 670: 0.00000000
Offset 674: 0.00000000
Offset 678: 0.00000000
Offset 67C: 0.00000000
Offset 680: 0.00000000
Offset 684: 0.00000000
Offset 688: 0.00000000
Offset 68C: 0.00000000
Offset 690: 0.00000000
Offset 694: 0.00000000
Offset 698: 0.00000000
Offset 69C: 0.00000000
Offset 6A0: 0.00000000
Offset 6A4: 0.00000000
Offset 6A8: 0.00000000
Offset 6AC: 0.00000000
Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 0.00000000
Offset 6F4: 0.00000000
Offset 6F8: 0.00000000
Offset 6FC: 0.00000000
Offset 700: 0.00000000
Offset 704: 0.00000000
Offset 708: 0.00000000
Offset 70C: 0.00000000
Offset 710: 0.00000000
Offset 714: 0.00000000
Offset 718: 0.00000000
Offset 71C: 0.00000000
Offset 720: 0.00000000
Offset 724: 0.00000000
Offset 728: 0.00000000
Offset 72C: 0.00000000
Offset 730: 0.00000000
Offset 734: 0.00000000
Offset 738: 0.00000000
Offset 73C: 0.00000000
Offset 740: 0.00000000
Offset 744: 0.00000000
Offset 748: 0.00000000
Offset 74C: 0.00000000
Offset 750: 0.00000000
Offset 754: 0.00000000
Offset 758: 0.00000000
Offset 75C: 0.00000000
Offset 760: 0.00000000
Offset 764: 0.00000000
Offset 768: 0.00000000
Offset 76C: 0.00000000
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 0.00000000
Offset 77C: 0.00000000
Offset 780: 0.00000000
Offset 784: 0.00000000
Offset 788: 0.00000000
Offset 78C: 0.00000000
Offset 790: 0.00000000
Offset 794: 0.00000000
Offset 798: 0.00000000
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
Offset 7AC: 0.00000000
Offset 7B0: 0.00000000
Offset 7B4: 0.00000000
Offset 7B8: 0.00000000
Offset 7BC: 0.00000000
Offset 7C0: 0.00000000
Offset 7C4: 0.00000000
Offset 7C8: 0.00000000
Offset 7CC: 0.00000000
Offset 7D0: 0.00000000
Offset 7D4: 0.00000000
Offset 7D8: 0.00000000
Offset 7DC: 0.00000000
Offset 7E0: 0.00000000

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
SmuType: TYPE_CPU2
FCLK: 1766.667
MCLK: 1766.667
UCLK: 1766.667
VDDCR_SOC: 1.0625
CLDO_VDDP: 0.9031809
CLDO_VDDG_IOD: 0
CLDO_VDDG_CCD: 1.012341
ConfiguredClockSpeed: 3533.333

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Command Buffer Start: 00030001
Command Buffer End: 00030002
Set VDDIO: 00040001
Set VTT: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000006
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x014E0019
0x0005A010: 0x01140013
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0x00000000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x00140000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x14000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x48000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x80000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## KedarWolf

I changed my BIOS settings. Now Zen Timings reading it correctly at 1.48 VDIMM, .75 MEM VTT but VDDG CCD is showing VDDG IOD voltage.


----------



## mongoled

KedarWolf said:


> I changed my BIOS settings. Now Zen Timings reading it correctly at 1.48 VDIMM, .75 MEM VTT but VDDG CCD is showing VDDG IOD voltage.


What is there to change to effect how vDIMM is read from the BIOS in the BIOS ???

This is very strange!


----------



## Esticbo

vdimm 1.35V and mem vtt 0..675 in bios


----------



## infraredbg

So I will have to switch the IOD and CCD for Zen2 again, this should not affect Zen3. On my board it reads CCD, not IOD :/
As for the memory voltage, it is reading the same table which RyzenMaster does, so if it shows the same on both places, I can't do much more about it.
It's not going to be as accurate as in hwinfo, because hwinfo reads the voltage from the I/O and not from the AMD ACPI WMI.
The common thing I see, at least for now, is that Asus boards don't report the voltages in that table (the same where resistance values are).

I believe the voltage is the one set in bios and if you change the actual voltage within windows it won't update.


----------



## Jackalito

infraredbg said:


> New beta is up for testing: ZenTimings_v1.2.2.86_beta2.zip
> Adds VDIMM, VTT, tPHYWRD, tPHYWRL, tPHYRDL, PowerDown readings.
> VDDIM and VTT are not supported on all motherboards. *It seems Asus boards don't report those 2 voltages in the table I read them from*.
> Non-detected values will appear as N/A and greyed out.
> 
> I am halfway through moving the core functionality into a single and reusable DLL.
> 
> View attachment 2466767


Thanks, buddy. That would explain why on my ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero X570 I always see those voltages read as "0", though I can see the VDIMM value using HWiNFO, but I don't know how the developer reads such voltage for my mobo.

Cheers!


----------



## KedarWolf

mongoled said:


> What is there to change to effect how vDIMM is read from the BIOS in the BIOS ???
> 
> This is very strange!


I just changed my VDIMM and VTT in BIOS, rebooted, it read corectly. Never did anything else.


----------



## leandrolnh

Thanks for the work. Here is the data for Asus Crosshair VIII Hero.
I think that the DRAM voltage is being informed by Nuvoton NCT6798D Super I/O chip.


----------



## Jackalito

leandrolnh said:


> Thanks for the work. Here is the data for Asus Crosshair VIII Hero.
> I think that the DRAM voltage is being informed by Nuvoton NCT6798D Super I/O chip.
> View attachment 2467438


Yep, I believe so too. This is mine right now:


----------



## Battler624

Downloaded the 1.2.2.86 (edit: same problem with 1.2.2.95) from the gdrive, unfortuantely mclk shows as NaN and fclk and uclk show as infinite as you can see here.













Edit: Nvm fixed on the bios released in the past couple of hours <3


----------



## Nighthog

Want to note that CLDO VDDP isn't working when using a 4650G Pro processor.

VDDG voltages aren't even avaible in BIOS so I'm not expecting them to be read at the moment. VDDP should work though.


----------



## Veii

Couple more reports for you 
VDIMM - unsure about Super I/O Chip
But VRM is Intersil ISL69269


----------



## ssateneth

not seeing a download link for 1.2.2.95 beta. where is it?


----------



## agpoli

ssateneth said:


> not seeing a download link for 1.2.2.95 beta. where is it?


Here: Link


----------



## PJVol

Same here (missing vdimm)


----------



## infraredbg

It seems that MSI are the only one reporting VDIMM and VTT. What about Gigabyte?

I know it might be a bit misleading, but here's how it works.
ZenTimings is getting all the values in the third column starting from VDIMM down to CkeSetup from the WMI and more specifically from the AMD_ACPI class.
Those values are not real-time readings, but what is set in bios for the specific value (or what the BIOS has set for you, if on auto).
All values except VDIMM (and VTT respectively) can't be changed in Windows, however VDIMM can.
ZenTimings is not reading actual value, but the value set in BIOS, which can be different than the current one.

The app does not support real-time monitoring of VDIMM from the various I/O chips used and I don't plan even attempting it.
I guess some of them have no public documentation and it would be a lot of work to support them all.
It works in a similar way as Ryzen Master does. If RM doesn't show you the VDIMM/VTT, then ZT won't show them either.

One possible solution would be to use an external lib, like HwInfo SDK, but I don't really want to pay a license just for a single reading.
So, sorry to disappoint you, but ZT won't be able to show VDIMM/VTT on most systems.

OpenHardwareMonitor, which is free, does not show voltages for me.


----------



## PJVol

Not a big deal, to be fair.


----------



## algida79

@infraredbg, for screenshot reasons is it at least possible to make the VDIMM field *user-editable*? It would be useful to share all relevant mem OC settings with other users in a single screenshot.


----------



## infraredbg

algida79 said:


> @infraredbg, for screenshot reasons is it at least possible to make the VDIMM field *user-editable*? It would be useful to share all relevant mem OC settings with other users in a single screenshot.


Yes, that should be possible. Will mark it in a different color or something else, so it is visible that the value was edited. I kind of like the idea.


----------



## craxton

(edit (added L3 wonders and complaints about patch D an B) thanks for this all working (or so it seems on MSI x570 gaming edge wifi) i have to say this Tforce 3200c14 kit for 100 bucks was a god send to me considering the lower voltages and not having to use above 1.4 to be stable daily....now to figure out whats going on with the L3 cache ? patch D1 from msi for this board would post 4000mhz fclk 2000 in 1:1:1 mode even on loose timngs...at 1.5volts so i believe C is where ill stay for now. and patch B has some strange things with the mouse, and language switching even tho its set to English switching to Chinese seems to counter it but a lot is still in another 3rd language so im steering clear from B at all. usually latency is 56.1 im assuming where alot is running currenlty thats changing the results.


----------



## leandrolnh

infraredbg said:


> It seems that MSI are the only one reporting VDIMM and VTT. What about Gigabyte?
> 
> I know it might be a bit misleading, but here's how it works.
> ZenTimings is getting all the values in the third column starting from VDIMM down to CkeSetup from the WMI and more specifically from the AMD_ACPI class.
> Those values are not real-time readings, but what is set in bios for the specific value (or what the BIOS has set for you, if on auto).
> All values except VDIMM (and VTT respectively) can't be changed in Windows, however VDIMM can.
> ZenTimings is not reading actual value, but the value set in BIOS, which can be different than the current one.
> 
> The app does not support real-time monitoring of VDIMM from the various I/O chips used and I don't plan even attempting it.
> I guess some of them have no public documentation and it would be a lot of work to support them all.
> It works in a similar way as Ryzen Master does. If RM doesn't show you the VDIMM/VTT, then ZT won't show them either.
> 
> One possible solution would be to use an external lib, like HwInfo SDK, but I don't really want to pay a license just for a single reading.
> So, sorry to disappoint you, but ZT won't be able to show VDIMM/VTT on most systems.
> 
> OpenHardwareMonitor, which is free, does not show voltages for me.


Well, at least on linux the nct6775 open source kernel driver works without problems reading the Nuvoton Super I/O chips.
This the reading of "sensors" on Asus C8H:


> nct6798-isa-0290
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> in0: 704.00 mV (min = +0.00 V, max = +1.74 V)
> in1: 1000.00 mV (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in2: 3.39 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in3: 3.31 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in4: 1.71 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in5: 592.00 mV (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in6: 1.09 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in7: 3.39 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in8: 3.31 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in9: 888.00 mV (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in10: 0.00 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in11: 88.00 mV (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in12: 1.02 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in13: 1.36 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> in14: 888.00 mV (min = +0.00 V, max = +0.00 V) ALARM
> fan1: 925 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
> fan2: 999 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
> fan3: 861 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
> fan4: 618 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
> fan5: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
> fan6: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
> fan7: 2327 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
> SYSTIN: +42.0°C (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C) sensor = thermistor
> CPUTIN: +37.5°C (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C) sensor = thermistor
> AUXTIN0: +21.0°C sensor = thermistor
> AUXTIN1: +127.0°C sensor = thermistor
> AUXTIN2: +103.0°C sensor = thermistor
> AUXTIN3: +32.0°C sensor = thermistor
> PECI Agent 0 Calibration: +38.5°C
> PCH_CHIP_CPU_MAX_TEMP: +0.0°C
> PCH_CHIP_TEMP: +0.0°C
> PCH_CPU_TEMP: +0.0°C
> intrusion0: ALARM
> intrusion1: ALARM
> beep_enable: disabled


In this case the DRAM voltage reading is labeled "in13".

The source code of the driver is in nct6775.c « hwmon « drivers - kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree.

Maybe this can help you.

PS: you mentioned OpenHardwareMonitor. I downloaded version 0.9.5 and it does show the RAM voltage. The value is hidden and is labeled "Voltage #14":










The commit that added support for Nuvoton is here: https://github.com/openhardwaremoni...mmit/b4485c80d79476efcfc296b50125b9d7728560a5.


----------



## infraredbg

I forgot about those hidden sensors, thanks.
The thing is all I/O chips are different and it would be hard to get just the DRAM.
For example, on my board it doesn't show the VDIMM, but VTT (voltage #2).
It would be easier to use the OHWM lib rather than reusing the code and implementing it in ZT.
I can probably add it as an optional component and let the user pick which voltage is VDIMM (or VTT).
Adding it to my backlog, but don't expect it any time soon. It would need some Settings dialog for the "plugin".


----------



## wein07

On my Asus TUF B450, in Bios Memory running at 3600hz, Infinity Fabric 1800.

In Ryzen Master Memory and Fabric clock are at 1,800. Tested this at 3200, 1600 as well.

But all I get for MCLK, FCLK and UCLK are 0. 

Any idea if I am settings things incorrectly?

Thank you.


----------



## infraredbg

Can you try this version?
ZenTimings_v1.2.2.108_debug


----------



## wein07

Have an error before it loads up. Same 0.00.

Thank you


----------



## infraredbg

In that case, the inpoutx64 driver is not loaded/installed for some reason and the power table can't be read.
To access the power table, a signed driver is needed on Windows 10 x64.

ZenTimings uses the inpoutx64 kernel driver from highrez.
This driver gets installed on the first run of the app, then on each run the app checks if the driver is responding. If not, that error pops up (better error handling on the beta/debug 1.2.2).
So, for some reason it is not installed or not responding on your system. I remember someone mentioning a problem with Vanguard cheat engine not allowing the driver.
It is used in some other software like RGB controls for keyboards and mice, probably some game cheat apps.
The driver is very old, but I don't have other options, except reusing the ryzen master driver. I don't want that kind of dependency.

You can check if it is installed with Autoruns. Extract it somewhere and run Autoruns64.exe as administrator, then search for inpout.
If found, right click on the entry, delete it and reboot. After rebooting, you should be able to delete the driver manually from C:\Windows\System32\drivers\inpoutx64.sys

Then you can try ZenTimings again if you want, which will reinstall the driver, but I guess the problem is something else.

Can you share more info about your windows installation, e.g.

windows build version (is it x64 or x86)
are you using and admin account
what's the UAC level

You can also attach a debug report from ZenTimings.


----------



## PJVol

leandrolnh said:


> In this case the DRAM voltage reading is labeled "in13"


For the 6798 the lables seem different, here they are from *sensors* output (vdimm in6, vsoc in5, Tctl - smbusmaster 0):


----------



## wein07

Thanks for getting back to me. Shutting down Vanguard, waiting a while then starting Zentimings works now. Thanks!


----------



## Dasa

infraredbg said:


> It seems that MSI are the only one reporting VDIMM and VTT. What about Gigabyte?


All good here with GB B550 Aorus Pro.


----------



## infraredbg

New v1.2.2 available on the site: ZenTimings
Basically nothing you haven't seen in all the 1.2.2 beta/debug builds.



Spoiler: Changes



v1.2.2 Jan 3 2021

Add PHYWRD, PHYWRL, PHYRDL and PowerDown readings.
Add DRAM and VTT readings (static) from BIOS on some motherboards (MSI and Gigabyte).
Add support for both SMU version number variants to fix Picasso voltage readings on some systems.
Add support for Dali APUs (Dali - Cores - AMD - WikiChip).
Optimized startup, progress is reported in the splash screen.
Save settings in the same directory of the app for better portability and upgrade.
Small UI adjustments and fixes.
Old legacy version is now EOL. Replaced by new version with stripped themes support.
Remove hover state of camera icon.
Attempt to filter incorrect VSOC values reported by SVI2 TFN plane.
Better error reporting.
Fix installed DRAM modules slot labels.
Fix power table reading on 32bit OS.
Fix occasional problem with reading power table on first load after boot.


----------



## Dollar

infraredbg said:


> New v1.2.2 available on the site: ZenTimings
> Basically nothing you haven't seen in all the 1.2.2 beta/debug builds.


This new update swapped the VDDG voltages around on my 3700x + Asus crosshair VI(7901 latest bios). The previous 1.2.2.86Beta2 only showed VDDG CCD and it was showing what was set in bios correctly. This new version changed it to VDDG IOD but it's displaying the voltage I set for CCD. This just another fun quirk specific to this board isn't it.


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, it is the same on my Crosshair VI. But seems to be the opposite for most of the other boards, so I have "sacrificed" our board for now until something better comes in my mind.
The thing is Zen2 didn't have separate IOD and CCD adjustments in the bios at first. It was added in much later stage, but the power table responsible for voltage reporting has just one "slot" for VDDG voltage.
Vendors had to choose (maybe follow some AMD recommendations?) which one to report and Asus Crosshair reports CCD instead of IOD.
There's no way to detect which one is reported. It might be also based on power table version, but I've seen a bios from another manufacturer with the same table version report IOD and not CCD as CH6.

The only thing that comes in mind is add logic based on detected motherboard model and/or bios installed, because there might be differences between bios versions, too.
If I change the label to the more generic VDDG as it was in some of the previous versions, it still wouldn't be correct.

As I sad somewhere on the various support channels, now I get why The Stilt gave up on his tool. I'm working for more than an year on ZenTimings and it's still not "perfect".

Another quirk that I discovered recently is that the Picasso APU I have uses RavenRidge code on the CH6, instead of the specific Picasso one.

PS: Maybe it's just ASUS thing and not isolated to CH6. Will have to add a vendor check in the next version if that's the case.


----------



## DDSZ

I'm getting the "Driver is not responding or not loaded" too
Tried reinstalling inpoutx64, have no Vanguard installed
Win10 Pro 20H2 19042.685 with one and only admin account


----------



## infraredbg

Can you check if the previous version 1.2.1 shows any of the grayed out items?


----------



## DDSZ

infraredbg said:


> Can you check if the previous version 1.2.1 shows any of the grayed out items?


Nope, it shows the same values:


----------



## infraredbg

Ok, so it's not from the latest version. It just shows more error messages than before.

Vanguard isn't the only possible cause for this, I've seen some users have the same problem with other anti-cheat systems, something related to CS:GO, but can't remember the name.
I'm not into competitive gaming or gaming at all, so I don't have much information. Still have some (mostly old) games in Steam that I don't play.
Possibly some anti-virus could stop it, too, I guess. I always upload the app to VirusTotal to make sure the release is clean, but the driver in question is used to read part of the memory in order to get the power table and that could potentially lead to some tools blocking it.


----------



## DDSZ

infraredbg said:


> Ok, so it's not from the latest version. It just shows more error messages than before.
> 
> Vanguard isn't the only possible cause for this, I've seen some users have the same problem with other anti-cheat systems, something related to CS:GO, but can't remember the name.
> I'm not into competitive gaming or gaming at all, so I don't have much information. Still have some (mostly old) games in Steam that I don't play.
> Possibly some anti-virus could stop it, too, I guess. I always upload the app to VirusTotal to make sure the release is clean, but the driver in question is used to read part of the memory in order to get the power table and that could potentially lead to some tools blocking it.


Yeah, you were right - its called FACEIT AC. It even got a context menu that shows this warning:









Just in case:


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, that was the name.
Unfortunately, I don't have a workaround for this :/
In order to read the power table, some sort of a kernel driver is needed and that's the only free and non-proprietary one I could find.
Although it is rather old now, it is still used by various tools that need this sort of functionality. Apparently by cheat software too.

The other harder option is to write my own windows kernel driver that does the same, but the biggest problem is it needs to be signed, so it runs on x64 Windows.
I've never written a windows kernel driver before, but I guess this part should be fine if I have enough time to work on it.
Then I need to sign the driver with a certificate from a trusted authority.
Haven't researched the topic extensively, but it's a whole procedure to get it signed and verified, which costs money.
It's a significant amount of money ($300-$400 per year, it seems) and that stops me from even attempting it.
It's a project I do in my free time, after all.


----------



## infraredbg

Spoiler: big offtopic post



Sorry for the huge post in advance .

I hate to bring up this topic, but I've been recently accused by @1usmus of copying his code and I feel the need to defend myself or at least share my opinion.
I know he has a large userbase coming from DRAM Calculator and now the CTR.

First of all, let me be clear that I'm not perfect and I have failed to do some things properly, but I'm always willing to fix all the issues, if someone points me to them.

It all started more than 2 years ago and I've spent countless sleepless nights experimenting with the SMU, locking the SMU, testing BIOS options one by one and observing what changes in the registers.
I've also learned a lot from other open-sourced project, share thoughts and findings with other developers. Some of them even killed CPUs while blindly testing every single SMU command.
Luckily I've only had to shut down the PSU of my PC and turn it back on, then the CPU was operational again.
Then I've also messed with WMI through the WMICodeCreator tool from Microsoft, exploring the AMD_ACPI and ASUSHW classes.

I've bought all my hardware with my own money and I don't have any support from AMD or any affiliates.
People that helped most are in the OC community, by testing things and sharing debug reports. Few people also donated some money, which should cover the hosting expenses for the site and I'm very grateful for that.
I don't want to earn money from this though and would happily remove the donate button on the site (the apps don't have such button, they also don't share any statistics with me, no telemetry, nothing).
Plus the code is on github.

ZenTimings went a long way and I've reused and adapted code from other projects. Other projects also reused some of the code from my apps.
I had experience with option ISA ROM module for a socket A board bios written in assembly, which helped me understand the interaction with PCI bus and devices,
which is the base of all this SMU/SMN/Mailbox stuff everyone is using.

Let's start with the most important topic - the accusation.

First, Yuri is telling that I've copied a code from another open-sourced project, which in fact is true (which is not a crime), but he's missing the details.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348690497968222208
Screenshot just in case










This is when I changed it (Sep 7, 2020):









Here's the old code my apps were using and which I updated on September 7 2020, basically syncing with the ryzen_smu repo, thinking that is the better code.








Update common modules · irusanov/[email protected]


Contribute to irusanov/ZenStates development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Second, he accuses me of copying his (Yuri's) code, implying he added a "bait" for me.
See his tweet here and take a look at the text on the screenshots. The bait is the 10ms waiting time.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349061056287666177
However, the original code (which I admit failed to quote, because I was in a hurry, which doesn't apologize me at all) dates *May 18 2020* and can be found in openhardwaremonitor's github.
You probably wonder how I've found that exact code? I was browsing the repo and inspecting the open-sourced IT87XX sensor series in order to support DRAM voltage readings.
Then noticed that commit and changed the mutex, so it works properly. As I mentioned, my mistake is not properly quoting the original author, but it's also not possible to cherry-pick it, which would have solved that issue automatically.

The bold claim that this only exists in CTR 2.0 RC1 is simply not true. The original commit has the same delay of 10ms and I've tested it with 5000ms as well.
It didn't make a negative impact, so I left it at 10. I don't know what is the recommendation from AMD.

Link to original commit by Michael Möller: Added support for the Global\\Access_PCI mutex to synchronize the PCI… · openhardwaremonitor/[email protected]
My commit: Add support for global PCI mutex · irusanov/[email protected]
The code from OHWM is adapted to fit ZenStates code.





























So, can you tell me, if Yuri is not Michael Möller in disguise, where he did get the idea and the code? It's also possible that is some AMD reference code, but sharing where I've seen it.
CTR is using a lot of the same code from the open-sourced repos and without it, the overclocking part would not exists, which makes the tool useless.
First versions of CTR were not obfuscated and could easily be decompiled.
Yuri used the code from ZenStates/SMUDebugTool to realize the OC functionality you all love.
Remember the DRAM Calculator? It's basically a huge amount of if and switch statements with hardcoded values and some click event handlers.
Oh, and some timing readings from the same project I've also referenced and improved over time with more timings, fixed resistances, etc.

I think he's mad about one of my posts : NEW! ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) 1.1 beta 7
I have the decompiled code and he's using the same old functions I was using in ZenStates/SMUDebugTool with changed names. Can share it or extract anything from it if required to.
Why change SmuWriteReg to SMU_Wr_Reg, SmuReadReg to SMU_R_Reg, SmuWaitDone to SMU_Wait_Response, etc? When you had it with same names in the previous version?
I know he added me to his credits, which I'm thankful for, but I will probably be removed for the next 2.0 version 

Next thing (is there an end to this?)
Upcoming CTR 2.0 apparently gets rid of the RyzenMaster dependency and its kernel-mode driver to read the power table. ZenTimings contains definitions of a very simplified tables, because I don't need the whole one.
Guess what? That is now replaced with the same inpout driver ZenTimings and one older project use from a long time to read it. Yes, that driver that gets blocked by Vanguard and FACEIT anti-cheat.
Wonder where he got the idea and the code. I don't have access to the code, since CTR is obfuscated since some version last year, the deobfuscated and decompiled code requires too much effort to be bothered with it.
The guy whoe is mentioned in his screenshot is the author of RMT and he's also reusing parts of the code from my tools - they are all connected, which is not a bad thing at all.
Most of us sometimes (or all the times) fail to properly reference the original code, but all these projects are from "amateurs", so it's somewhat understandable. Noone is perfect.
I always try to credit the used projects though.

I will stop here, can share more if required.

What I need to fix?

Add proper credits to the new "Core" project that is used to build the DLL. I will not change it now, until this issue gets somewhat "resolved".
Add proper documentation to that project and update the rest, too - they have credits, but not updated with latest changes.
Be more careful and always include a link to the original code in the commit, if such code is used.
Change the license back to GPL 2.0, since most of the referenced projects use it and it seems just one is GPL 3.0. Not very sure what should be the proper move here, maybe list all projects with their licenses.

Overall, it's pity everyone is working on their own projects, while there could have been an alternative to RyzenMaster already, if all these people joined forces.
I really hope for a proper conversation and I'm open to any questions and responses. Including from Yuri. I want to clear this sort of a misunderstanding.
At the end, I think it is easy to hide behind obfuscated code, while the commit history on all other mentioned projects can be tracked back and you can investigate yourself.
I wouldn't speak up if he didn't accuse me directly and I know how many sleepless night I've during these 2 years.


----------



## neo243

oh bubi behaving like a child again suprise.


----------



## infraredbg

Spoiler: another offtopic



I may have overreacted a bit, but it's the result of his twitter post, me not sleeping much and people around me fighting covid. But I will make sure to fix my mistakes.
This thread was not the best place to write about it, I guess. I think we should be on the same side and there's no point in fighting.
As I see it is all about discovering new possibilities with the great AMD processors we now finally have and have fun tweaking them.
I'm using AMD processors since socket A, although they weren't the best choice most of the time after Conroe got released.
Happy to have a competitive product again.

Although I've benched Intels too, I'm just an AMD fanboy.





I.nfraR.ed @ HWBOT


Ranked 116 in the extreme league




hwbot.org














And more...

Sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## alefim

with MEM VTT in auto on the bios appears correct. If you put 0.74v in the bios, 0.88v appears in the program.


----------



## PJVol

*infraredbg*
Hi! Can you look at this? Is there something wrong with the way appllication reports VDDP/VDDG voltages when they set to auto? If I manually set them, then report was correct.


----------



## KedarWolf

What is the below in Zen Timings? I can set them on 0 but probably too low and autocorrecting and would like to check.


----------



## infraredbg

I don't think these work. I've got Unify-X too and haven't seen anything change by adjusting any of these values.
Tphy_rdlat and MRL displayed below don't change when adjusting the values above.
Still have to explore if anything changes in the registers and if I can read them.


----------



## KedarWolf

infraredbg said:


> I don't think these work. I've got Unify-X too and haven't seen anything change by adjusting any of these values.
> Tphy_rdlat and MRL displayed below don't change when adjusting the values above.
> Still have to explore if anything changes in the registers and if I can read them.


I have an X570 Godlike, but FedEx is delivering my Unify-X tomorrow. 

It seems my read and copy go up, read by 100 points, copy over 200 points, and latency down a tad setting them to 0 in AIDA64.


----------



## infraredbg

I haven't played much with them yet, will test if they can be accessed through some register.
It's currently on the bench system. 0 doesn't make sense to me, especially for the MRL.
Others I don't know what they are.

You can set all timings to manual values, then change one of these at a time, generate a debug, then reboot and change to other value.
Then compare with e.g. WinMerge both debug. Something should probably change in the UMC Registers section of the debug log, if these are available there.


----------



## KedarWolf

infraredbg said:


> I haven't played much with them yet, will test if they can be accessed through some register.
> It's currently on the bench system. 0 doesn't make sense to me, especially for the MRL.
> Others I don't know what they are.
> 
> You can set all timings to manual values, then change one of these at a time, generate a debug, then reboot and change to other value.
> Then compare with e.g. WinMerge both debug. Something should probably change in the UMC Registers section of the debug log, if these are available there.


Yeah, I can set them to 0, even pass TM5 and OCCT Large Data Set Extreme preset, but very likely they are set too low and autocorrecting.


----------



## hazium233

Is the reading of CLDO VDDP supported for Zen1 or Zen+ generally? I have a 2700X on an MSI B550 right now, and noticed it seems to report 0.950 whether the value is on Auto or if I set it. Since the cpu isn't officially supported, makes me wonder if the read is wrong or the bios setting doesn't do anything. Can set SOC below that at which point it couldn't be 0.950 actual anyway.

I don't think I ever ran one of the newer versions of ZenTimings on my X370-F to notice what it reported.










edit...

Looks like I should have tested more values. It does seem to report the set value. 700 must be overridden. This also means the board sets 0.950 for fun, which is often a bad value. When I set something like 840 it does read.


----------



## Rujaza

Hi, after last windows update ZenTimings 1.2.2, nor older version, won't start anymore on my pc. Stuck at loading screen then turns off by itself. Are there any known issue?
Releated to this DRAM Calculator 1.7.3 is giving me absurd readings about timings.
if you need details I am ready to provide.


----------



## infraredbg

Rujaza said:


> Hi, after last windows update ZenTimings 1.2.2, nor older version, won't start anymore on my pc. Stuck at loading screen then turns off by itself. Are there any known issue?
> Releated to this DRAM Calculator 1.7.3 is giving me absurd readings about timings.
> if you need details I am ready to provide.


You can try the newly released v1.2.3, but I suspect the same outcome.
Not sure what's up with windows updates, but that's not an isolated case and currently I don't have a solution.
Haven't managed to reproduce it on my own system.


----------



## Rujaza

infraredbg said:


> You can try the newly released v1.2.3, but I suspect the same outcome.
> Not sure what's up with windows updates, but that's not an isolated case and currently I don't have a solution.
> Haven't managed to reproduce it on my own system.


Thank you for the reply, seems that I managed to fix the issue with a registry cleanup using Wise Registry Cleaner.


----------



## gymleader91

@infraredbg Do you happen to know why the static vdimm voltages you talk about (for MSI/Gigabyte) in the op are so wrong? My MSI board always shows 1.3600v when I know it's 1.35v via the XMP. I saw other people show this also with 1.35v XMP kits.

Also while I'm at it, I think the soc reading is accurate but why is the vddg voltages being reported wrongly? I always have vddg voltage higher than vsoc which can't happen. e.g.


----------



## infraredbg

MSI reports 0.01V higher VDIMM than what is set i bios, actual voltage is not static and depends on the vdroop and system load.
It's usually lower that what is set, at least on my board (Unify-X). Also, VTT is always reported as half of VDIMM, while in reality I can set it to whatever I want and that adjustment appears to be working.

VDDG voltages are always reported that way on auto, it depends on what values are reported in the power table, nothing I can do about.
There's no additional telemetry for them like there is for VSOC.


----------



## gymleader91

Do you know if the vddg reporting is something they did as the agesa got updated? It seems to be something with > 3,200 ram. For example if I set 3,200 it appears to give actual sensible results.










Do you think it is safer to buy 3,200 XMP kit?


----------



## nangu

Rujaza said:


> Thank you for the reply, seems that I managed to fix the issue with a registry cleanup using Wise Registry Cleaner.


Hi, Do you remember which registry keys tha utility cleaned up?

I'm having the same problem as you, ZenTimings doesn't start anymore :-(

Thank you.


----------



## lmfodor

Hi! I’m a very happy user of zentimmings, a must app to OC memories. What I’d like to know is why it can’t show the VDIMM voltage values. I see some user that it has. I a have a newest memories or better said, the last gen of TridentZ Neo for Rayzen 5000. It include thermal sensor, are dual rank.. and my mock is an asus Crosshair Hero 8.. so what could it be? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leandrolnh

lmfodor said:


> Hi! I’m a very happy user of zentimmings, a must app to OC memories. What I’d like to know is why it can’t show the VDIMM voltage values. I see some user that it has. I a have a newest memories or better said, the last gen of TridentZ Neo for Rayzen 5000. It include thermal sensor, are dual rank.. and my mock is an asus Crosshair Hero 8.. so what could it be? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was already asked, and this was the answer:



infraredbg said:


> It seems that MSI are the only one reporting VDIMM and VTT. What about Gigabyte?
> 
> I know it might be a bit misleading, but here's how it works.
> ZenTimings is getting all the values in the third column starting from VDIMM down to CkeSetup from the WMI and more specifically from the AMD_ACPI class.
> Those values are not real-time readings, but what is set in bios for the specific value (or what the BIOS has set for you, if on auto).
> All values except VDIMM (and VTT respectively) can't be changed in Windows, however VDIMM can.
> ZenTimings is not reading actual value, but the value set in BIOS, which can be different than the current one.
> 
> The app does not support real-time monitoring of VDIMM from the various I/O chips used and I don't plan even attempting it.
> I guess some of them have no public documentation and it would be a lot of work to support them all.
> It works in a similar way as Ryzen Master does. If RM doesn't show you the VDIMM/VTT, then ZT won't show them either.
> 
> One possible solution would be to use an external lib, like HwInfo SDK, but I don't really want to pay a license just for a single reading.
> So, sorry to disappoint you, but ZT won't be able to show VDIMM/VTT on most systems.
> 
> OpenHardwareMonitor, which is free, does not show voltages for me.


[...]



infraredbg said:


> I forgot about those hidden sensors, thanks.
> The thing is all I/O chips are different and it would be hard to get just the DRAM.
> For example, on my board it doesn't show the VDIMM, but VTT (voltage #2).
> It would be easier to use the OHWM lib rather than reusing the code and implementing it in ZT.
> I can probably add it as an optional component and let the user pick which voltage is VDIMM (or VTT).
> Adding it to my backlog, but don't expect it any time soon. It would need some Settings dialog for the "plugin".
> 
> View attachment 2469760


----------



## Nighthog

Tested the 1.2.3 version on my Ryzen 5 4650G.

CLDO_VDDP is reading something wrong I guess. Says it's *1.7750V*.


----------



## infraredbg

Can you add a debug report? Thank you.


----------



## Nighthog

infraredbg said:


> Can you add a debug report? Thank you.


Here, have a go at it.


----------



## infraredbg

Thanks. Do you know what is the CLDO_VDDP you have, is it 1.1V?
You have the newest table version known to me, but for some reason the CLDO_VDDP offset doesn't match.


----------



## KedarWolf

What does it mean when I get the error, 'Could not load power table.'

Everything seems to be fine except in BIOS my RAM voltage is 1.49 and it reports 1.5.













Code:


ZenTimings 1.2.3.201 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor
CodeName: Vermeer
CpuId: 00A20F10
Model: 33
ExtendedModel: 32
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 16
PhysicalCoreCount: 16
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 32
SMT: True
CCDCount: 2
CCXCount: 2
NumCoresInCCX: 8
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: MEG B550 UNIFY-X (MS-7D13)
BiosVersion: A.24
SmuVersion: 56.50.0
SmuTableVersion: 00380805
PatchLevel: 0A201009

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 0
-- Slot: A1
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x0
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 0
-- Slot: B1
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x1
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00050000: 0x00000001
   0x00050004: 0x00000201
   0x00050008: 0x00000000
   0x0005000C: 0x00000000
   0x00050010: 0x00000000
   0x00050014: 0x00000000
   0x00050018: 0x00000000
   0x0005001C: 0x00000000
   0x00050020: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00050024: 0x00000000
   0x00050028: 0x00000000
   0x0005002C: 0x00000000
   0x00050030: 0x00150608
   0x00050034: 0x00150508
   0x00050038: 0x00000000
   0x0005003C: 0x00000000
   0x00050040: 0x060C98BA
   0x00050044: 0x070CBA98
   0x00050048: 0x00000000
   0x0005004C: 0x00000000
   0x00050050: 0x87654321
   0x00050054: 0xA9876543
   0x00050058: 0x87654321
   0x0005005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00050060: 0x00000000
   0x00050064: 0x00000000
   0x00050068: 0x00000000
   0x0005006C: 0x00000000
   0x00050070: 0x00000000
   0x00050074: 0x00000000
   0x00050078: 0x00000000
   0x0005007C: 0x00000000
   0x00050080: 0x00000001
   0x00050084: 0x00000000
   0x00050088: 0x00000000
   0x0005008C: 0x00000000
   0x00050090: 0x00000000
   0x00050094: 0x00000000
   0x00050098: 0x00000000
   0x0005009C: 0x00000000
   0x000500A0: 0x36162B15
   0x000500A4: 0x360C2B0B
   0x000500A8: 0x0C2B1536
   0x000500AC: 0x0C2B162C
   0x000500B0: 0x00000000
   0x000500B4: 0x00000000
   0x000500B8: 0x00000000
   0x000500BC: 0x00000000
   0x000500C0: 0x00000000
   0x000500C4: 0x00000000
   0x000500C8: 0x04444001
   0x000500CC: 0x08888001
   0x000500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x000500D4: 0x22220001
   0x000500D8: 0x00000000
   0x000500DC: 0x00000000
   0x000500E0: 0x00000000
   0x000500E4: 0x00000000
   0x000500E8: 0x03FFFC01
   0x000500EC: 0x03FFFC00
   0x000500F0: 0x00000201
   0x000500F4: 0x00000201
   0x000500F8: 0x00000000
   0x000500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050100: 0x80000200
   0x00050104: 0xB040808B
   0x00050108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0005010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00050110: 0x00D09820
   0x00050114: 0x20013000
   0x00050118: 0x00000047
   0x0005011C: 0x00000000
   0x00050120: 0x00000000
   0x00050124: 0xC100480A
   0x00050128: 0x00000000
   0x0005012C: 0x01100468
   0x00050130: 0x10000000
   0x00050134: 0x00000000
   0x00050138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0005013C: 0x00000000
   0x00050140: 0x00000000
   0x00050144: 0x000F1101
   0x00050148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0005014C: 0x00000000
   0x00050150: 0x02000F00
   0x00050154: 0x00280081
   0x00050158: 0x60108000
   0x0005015C: 0x00000000
   0x00050160: 0x300A0000
   0x00050164: 0x00000000
   0x00050168: 0x00002100
   0x0005016C: 0x00000000
   0x00050170: 0x00000000
   0x00050174: 0x00000000
   0x00050178: 0x00000000
   0x0005017C: 0x00000000
   0x00050180: 0x00000000
   0x00050184: 0x00000000
   0x00050188: 0x00000000
   0x0005018C: 0x00000000
   0x00050190: 0x00000000
   0x00050194: 0x00000000
   0x00050198: 0x00000000
   0x0005019C: 0x00000000
   0x000501A0: 0x00000000
   0x000501A4: 0x00000000
   0x000501A8: 0x00000000
   0x000501AC: 0x00000000
   0x000501B0: 0x00000000
   0x000501B4: 0x00000000
   0x000501B8: 0x00000000
   0x000501BC: 0x00000000
   0x000501C0: 0x00000000
   0x000501C4: 0x00000000
   0x000501C8: 0x00000000
   0x000501CC: 0x00000000
   0x000501D0: 0x00000000
   0x000501D4: 0x00000000
   0x000501D8: 0x00000000
   0x000501DC: 0x00000000
   0x000501E0: 0x00000117
   0x000501E4: 0x00000000
   0x000501E8: 0x00000000
   0x000501EC: 0x00000000
   0x000501F0: 0x00000000
   0x000501F4: 0x00000000
   0x000501F8: 0x00000000
   0x000501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050200: 0x00001539
   0x00050204: 0x0810150E
   0x00050208: 0x0013002A
   0x0005020C: 0x06000404
   0x00050210: 0x00000010
   0x00050214: 0x0008040C
   0x00050218: 0x0000000A
   0x0005021C: 0x00000000
   0x00050220: 0x44010404
   0x00050224: 0x44010606
   0x00050228: 0x00000A01
   0x0005022C: 0x0E820080
   0x00050230: 0x000039ED
   0x00050234: 0x1D141D08
   0x00050238: 0x040002AD
   0x0005023C: 0x24002024
   0x00050240: 0x00000000
   0x00050244: 0x7FFE0001
   0x00050248: 0x00000000
   0x0005024C: 0x00000000
   0x00050250: 0x00DE0000
   0x00050254: 0x0904000C
   0x00050258: 0x021A0709
   0x0005025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00050260: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00050264: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00050268: 0x00000000
   0x0005026C: 0x00000000
   0x00050270: 0x00000000
   0x00050274: 0x00000000
   0x00050278: 0x80000000
   0x0005027C: 0x80000000
   0x00050280: 0x00007072
   0x00050284: 0x00000120
   0x00050288: 0x00000552
   0x0005028C: 0x18002980
   0x00050290: 0x00000000
   0x00050294: 0x00000000
   0x00050298: 0x00000000
   0x0005029C: 0x00000000
   0x000502A0: 0x00000000
   0x000502A4: 0x00000000
   0x000502A8: 0x00000000
   0x000502AC: 0x00000000
   0x000502B0: 0x00000000
   0x000502B4: 0x00000000
   0x000502B8: 0x00000000
   0x000502BC: 0x00000000
   0x000502C0: 0x00000000
   0x000502C4: 0x00000000
   0x000502C8: 0x00000000
   0x000502CC: 0x00000000
   0x000502D0: 0x00000000
   0x000502D4: 0x00000000
   0x000502D8: 0x00000000
   0x000502DC: 0x00000000
   0x000502E0: 0x00000000
   0x000502E4: 0x00000000
   0x000502E8: 0x00000000
   0x000502EC: 0x00000000
   0x000502F0: 0x00000000
   0x000502F4: 0x00000000
   0x000502F8: 0x00000000
   0x000502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050300: 0x00000100
Channel1: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00150000: 0x00000001
   0x00150004: 0x00000201
   0x00150008: 0x00000000
   0x0015000C: 0x00000000
   0x00150010: 0x00000000
   0x00150014: 0x00000000
   0x00150018: 0x00000000
   0x0015001C: 0x00000000
   0x00150020: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00150024: 0x00000000
   0x00150028: 0x00000000
   0x0015002C: 0x00000000
   0x00150030: 0x00150608
   0x00150034: 0x00150508
   0x00150038: 0x00000000
   0x0015003C: 0x00000000
   0x00150040: 0x060C98BA
   0x00150044: 0x070CBA98
   0x00150048: 0x00000000
   0x0015004C: 0x00000000
   0x00150050: 0x87654321
   0x00150054: 0xA9876543
   0x00150058: 0x87654321
   0x0015005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00150060: 0x00000000
   0x00150064: 0x00000000
   0x00150068: 0x00000000
   0x0015006C: 0x00000000
   0x00150070: 0x00000000
   0x00150074: 0x00000000
   0x00150078: 0x00000000
   0x0015007C: 0x00000000
   0x00150080: 0x00000001
   0x00150084: 0x00000000
   0x00150088: 0x00000000
   0x0015008C: 0x00000000
   0x00150090: 0x00000000
   0x00150094: 0x00000000
   0x00150098: 0x00000000
   0x0015009C: 0x00000000
   0x001500A0: 0x36162B15
   0x001500A4: 0x360C2B0B
   0x001500A8: 0x0C2B1536
   0x001500AC: 0x0C2B162C
   0x001500B0: 0x00000000
   0x001500B4: 0x00000000
   0x001500B8: 0x00000000
   0x001500BC: 0x00000000
   0x001500C0: 0x00000000
   0x001500C4: 0x00000000
   0x001500C8: 0x04444001
   0x001500CC: 0x08888001
   0x001500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x001500D4: 0x22220001
   0x001500D8: 0x00000000
   0x001500DC: 0x00000000
   0x001500E0: 0x00000000
   0x001500E4: 0x00000000
   0x001500E8: 0x03FFFC01
   0x001500EC: 0x03FFFC00
   0x001500F0: 0x00000201
   0x001500F4: 0x00000201
   0x001500F8: 0x00000000
   0x001500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150100: 0x80000200
   0x00150104: 0xB040808B
   0x00150108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0015010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00150110: 0x00D09820
   0x00150114: 0x20013000
   0x00150118: 0x00000047
   0x0015011C: 0x00000000
   0x00150120: 0x00000000
   0x00150124: 0xC100480A
   0x00150128: 0x00000000
   0x0015012C: 0x01100468
   0x00150130: 0x10000000
   0x00150134: 0x00000000
   0x00150138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0015013C: 0x00000000
   0x00150140: 0x00000000
   0x00150144: 0x000F1101
   0x00150148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0015014C: 0x00000000
   0x00150150: 0x02000F00
   0x00150154: 0x00280081
   0x00150158: 0x60108000
   0x0015015C: 0x00000000
   0x00150160: 0xF00A0000
   0x00150164: 0x00000000
   0x00150168: 0x00002100
   0x0015016C: 0x00000000
   0x00150170: 0x00000000
   0x00150174: 0x00000000
   0x00150178: 0x00000000
   0x0015017C: 0x00000000
   0x00150180: 0x00000000
   0x00150184: 0x00000000
   0x00150188: 0x00000000
   0x0015018C: 0x00000000
   0x00150190: 0x00000000
   0x00150194: 0x00000000
   0x00150198: 0x00000000
   0x0015019C: 0x00000000
   0x001501A0: 0x00000000
   0x001501A4: 0x00000000
   0x001501A8: 0x00000000
   0x001501AC: 0x00000000
   0x001501B0: 0x00000000
   0x001501B4: 0x00000000
   0x001501B8: 0x00000000
   0x001501BC: 0x00000000
   0x001501C0: 0x00000000
   0x001501C4: 0x00000000
   0x001501C8: 0x00000000
   0x001501CC: 0x00000000
   0x001501D0: 0x00000000
   0x001501D4: 0x00000000
   0x001501D8: 0x00000000
   0x001501DC: 0x00000000
   0x001501E0: 0x00000117
   0x001501E4: 0x00000000
   0x001501E8: 0x00000000
   0x001501EC: 0x00000000
   0x001501F0: 0x00000000
   0x001501F4: 0x00000000
   0x001501F8: 0x00000000
   0x001501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150200: 0x00001539
   0x00150204: 0x0810150E
   0x00150208: 0x0013002A
   0x0015020C: 0x06000404
   0x00150210: 0x00000010
   0x00150214: 0x0008040C
   0x00150218: 0x0000000A
   0x0015021C: 0x00000000
   0x00150220: 0x44010404
   0x00150224: 0x44010606
   0x00150228: 0x00000A01
   0x0015022C: 0x0E820080
   0x00150230: 0x000039ED
   0x00150234: 0x1D141D08
   0x00150238: 0x040002AD
   0x0015023C: 0x24002024
   0x00150240: 0x00000000
   0x00150244: 0x7FFE0001
   0x00150248: 0x00000000
   0x0015024C: 0x00000000
   0x00150250: 0x00DE0000
   0x00150254: 0x0904000C
   0x00150258: 0x021A0709
   0x0015025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00150260: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00150264: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00150268: 0x00000000
   0x0015026C: 0x00000000
   0x00150270: 0x00000000
   0x00150274: 0x00000000
   0x00150278: 0x80000000
   0x0015027C: 0x80000000
   0x00150280: 0x00007072
   0x00150284: 0x00000120
   0x00150288: 0x00000552
   0x0015028C: 0x18002980
   0x00150290: 0x00000000
   0x00150294: 0x00000000
   0x00150298: 0x00000000
   0x0015029C: 0x00000000
   0x001502A0: 0x00000000
   0x001502A4: 0x00000000
   0x001502A8: 0x00000000
   0x001502AC: 0x00000000
   0x001502B0: 0x00000000
   0x001502B4: 0x00000000
   0x001502B8: 0x00000000
   0x001502BC: 0x00000000
   0x001502C0: 0x00000000
   0x001502C4: 0x00000000
   0x001502C8: 0x00000000
   0x001502CC: 0x00000000
   0x001502D0: 0x00000000
   0x001502D4: 0x00000000
   0x001502D8: 0x00000000
   0x001502DC: 0x00000000
   0x001502E0: 0x00000000
   0x001502E4: 0x00000000
   0x001502E8: 0x00000000
   0x001502EC: 0x00000000
   0x001502F0: 0x00000000
   0x001502F4: 0x00000000
   0x001502F8: 0x00000000
   0x001502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150300: 0x00000100
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
Frequency: 3800
Ratio: 19
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Disabled
PowerDown: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T
CL: 14
RCDWR: 8
RCDRD: 16
RP: 19
RAS: 21
RC: 42
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 4
FAW: 16
WTRS: 4
WTRL: 8
WR: 10
RDRDSCL: 4
WRWRSCL: 4
CWL: 12
RTP: 6
RDWR: 10
WRRD: 1
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 6
TRCPAGE: 0
CKE: 9
STAG: 222
MOD: 29
MODPDA: 29
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 20
RFC: 252
RFCns: 132.6316
RFC2: 187
RFC4: 115
REFI: 14829
REFIns: 7804.737
XP: 12
PHYWRD: 2
PHYWRL: 7
PHYRDL: 26

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 04 (4)
Index 007: 04 (4)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: 6C (108)
Index 021: 07 (7)
Index 022: 0E (14)
Index 023: 10 (16)
Index 024: 08 (8)
Index 025: 15 (21)
Index 026: 13 (19)
Index 027: DC (220)
Index 028: 05 (5)
Index 029: EE (238)
Index 030: 02 (2)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 38 (56)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 2A (42)
Index 038: FC (252)
Index 039: 00 (0)
Index 040: BB (187)
Index 041: 00 (0)
Index 042: 73 (115)
Index 043: 00 (0)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 04 (4)
Index 047: 0A (10)
Index 048: 04 (4)
Index 049: 08 (8)
Index 050: 09 (9)
Index 051: 0C (12)
Index 052: 06 (6)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 04 (4)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 04 (4)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 0A (10)
Index 062: 01 (1)
Index 063: 00 (0)
Index 064: 01 (1)
Index 065: 00 (0)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 10 (16)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 03 (3)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 0F (15)
Index 092: 0F (15)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 01 (1)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: F4 (244)
Index 109: 01 (1)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: F5 (245)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: D7 (215)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 01 (1)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 0E (14)
Index 168: 06 (6)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 0.00000000
Offset 004: 0.00000000
Offset 008: 245.00000000
Offset 00C: 62.40876000
Offset 010: 0.00000000
Offset 014: 0.00000000
Offset 018: 285.61700000
Offset 01C: 250.34660000
Offset 020: 215.00000000
Offset 024: 230.15980000
Offset 028: 1.23210800
Offset 02C: 1.22427300
Offset 030: 6.97349800
Offset 034: 127.43340000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 60.74374000
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 42.94129000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 262.64150000
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 230.15980000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.22427300
Offset 060: 75.93411000
Offset 064: 31.24010000
Offset 068: 15.03328000
Offset 06C: 0.99355720
Offset 070: 1.00000000
Offset 074: 127.43340000
Offset 078: 4.25870500
Offset 07C: 4.83570600
Offset 080: 4.83570600
Offset 084: 4.83570600
Offset 088: 4.83570600
Offset 08C: 4.83570600
Offset 090: 4.25870500
Offset 094: 4.83570600
Offset 098: 1.23210800
Offset 09C: 1.73906500
Offset 0A0: 1.22427300
Offset 0A4: 1.22292900
Offset 0A8: 62.40610000
Offset 0AC: 75.93411000
Offset 0B0: 1.07439500
Offset 0B4: 1.07439500
Offset 0B8: 27.30058000
Offset 0BC: 31.24010000
Offset 0C0: 2005.33000000
Offset 0C4: 2042.57900000
Offset 0C8: 2005.33000000
Offset 0CC: 2005.33000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 78.12006000
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 61.17096000
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.02460987
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 3.57105000
Offset 0F4: 0.00000000
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 47.56942000
Offset 104: 6.23456900
Offset 108: 0.01513215
Offset 10C: 0.01513215
Offset 110: 47.57425000
Offset 114: 6.10981700
Offset 118: 100.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1900.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1900.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 1900.00000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 0.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 1.00000000
Offset 16C: 0.00000000
Offset 170: 0.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 592.59260000
Offset 17C: 301.88680000
Offset 180: 31.95915000
Offset 184: 507.92390000
Offset 188: 1.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 0.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.00000000
Offset 1A8: 1.00000000
Offset 1AC: 0.00000000
Offset 1B0: 0.00000000
Offset 1B4: 0.00000000
Offset 1B8: 592.59260000
Offset 1BC: 301.88680000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 1.00000000
Offset 1CC: 0.00606311
Offset 1D0: 273.02170000
Offset 1D4: 253.69680000
Offset 1D8: 592.59260000
Offset 1DC: 301.88680000
Offset 1E0: 31.95915000
Offset 1E4: 507.92390000
Offset 1E8: 10.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 0.00000000
Offset 1F4: 0.00000000
Offset 1F8: 0.00000000
Offset 1FC: 32.42770000
Offset 200: 7.99117700
Offset 204: 0.00000000
Offset 208: 8.62615900
Offset 20C: 0.00000000
Offset 210: 1.96166600
Offset 214: 0.99355720
Offset 218: 105.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 0.95038550
Offset 224: 0.89728030
Offset 228: 1.09790000
Offset 22C: 1.14805500
Offset 230: 70.25000000
Offset 234: 1.50000000
Offset 238: 5.05000000
Offset 23C: 1.50625000
Offset 240: 150.40790000
Offset 244: 207.04770000
Offset 248: 15.88062000
Offset 24C: 4.25870500
Offset 250: 1.06398300
Offset 254: 0.00000000
Offset 258: 127.37540000
Offset 25C: 0.02850592
Offset 260: 0.00000000
Offset 264: 0.00000000
Offset 268: 0.00000000
Offset 26C: 0.00000000
Offset 270: 0.00000000
Offset 274: 33.89503000
Offset 278: 500.00000000
Offset 27C: 500.00000000
Offset 280: 500.00000000
Offset 284: 511.34640000
Offset 288: 457.14290000
Offset 28C: 498.44540000
Offset 290: 457.14290000
Offset 294: 190.35000000
Offset 298: 400.00000000
Offset 29C: 400.00000000
Offset 2A0: 0.00000000
Offset 2A4: 44.09247000
Offset 2A8: 41.56443000
Offset 2AC: 57.00000000
Offset 2B0: 4.50694600
Offset 2B4: 4.56007800
Offset 2B8: 4.52955200
Offset 2BC: 4.62338200
Offset 2C0: 4.67490000
Offset 2C4: 4.65270900
Offset 2C8: 4.54915600
Offset 2CC: 4.60505300
Offset 2D0: 3.94935000
Offset 2D4: 3.79999300
Offset 2D8: 3.85840700
Offset 2DC: 3.81007000
Offset 2E0: 3.89289100
Offset 2E4: 3.85528000
Offset 2E8: 3.88169500
Offset 2EC: 3.81277500
Offset 2F0: 1.01737200
Offset 2F4: 1.02058400
Offset 2F8: 1.05883800
Offset 2FC: 1.05964200
Offset 300: 1.02040100
Offset 304: 1.02155100
Offset 308: 1.02029900
Offset 30C: 1.03148700
Offset 310: 1.06095500
Offset 314: 1.06045700
Offset 318: 1.06055400
Offset 31C: 1.05792700
Offset 320: 1.06313500
Offset 324: 1.06023100
Offset 328: 1.05624700
Offset 32C: 1.05215100
Offset 330: 38.49865000
Offset 334: 39.64851000
Offset 338: 39.37517000
Offset 33C: 41.34676000
Offset 340: 39.60535000
Offset 344: 41.89751000
Offset 348: 39.06979000
Offset 34C: 40.19532000
Offset 350: 37.72096000
Offset 354: 35.00032000
Offset 358: 38.57683000
Offset 35C: 36.93129000
Offset 360: 38.67069000
Offset 364: 37.22661000
Offset 368: 38.08171000
Offset 36C: 36.33221000
Offset 370: 10.37153000
Offset 374: 12.22833000
Offset 378: 11.77655000
Offset 37C: 13.82231000
Offset 380: 13.17344000
Offset 384: 14.04565000
Offset 388: 11.06653000
Offset 38C: 13.06352000
Offset 390: 9.17448100
Offset 394: 7.47165400
Offset 398: 10.21920000
Offset 39C: 8.45139700
Offset 3A0: 10.49696000
Offset 3A4: 8.67847800
Offset 3A8: 9.50059000
Offset 3AC: 8.06648200
Offset 3B0: 15.18495000
Offset 3B4: 15.29375000
Offset 3B8: 15.26297000
Offset 3BC: 15.41682000
Offset 3C0: 15.28826000
Offset 3C4: 15.42797000
Offset 3C8: 15.22941000
Offset 3CC: 15.35846000
Offset 3D0: 14.37583000
Offset 3D4: 14.37088000
Offset 3D8: 14.38998000
Offset 3DC: 14.38214000
Offset 3E0: 14.38657000
Offset 3E4: 14.37927000
Offset 3E8: 14.39211000
Offset 3EC: 14.38413000
Offset 3F0: 4.25278100
Offset 3F4: 4.25266400
Offset 3F8: 4.25243300
Offset 3FC: 4.25233400
Offset 400: 4.25335100
Offset 404: 4.25248200
Offset 408: 4.25241600
Offset 40C: 4.25248100
Offset 410: 4.25111200
Offset 414: 4.25139100
Offset 418: 4.25162100
Offset 41C: 4.25167200
Offset 420: 4.25165900
Offset 424: 4.25153200
Offset 428: 4.25186800
Offset 42C: 4.25186300
Offset 430: 4.23614400
Offset 434: 4.23426700
Offset 438: 4.23167900
Offset 43C: 4.22884300
Offset 440: 4.23907000
Offset 444: 4.23411500
Offset 448: 4.23202700
Offset 44C: 4.23355500
Offset 450: 4.20586500
Offset 454: 4.21144600
Offset 458: 4.21909900
Offset 45C: 4.22147300
Offset 460: 4.20175000
Offset 464: 4.21603600
Offset 468: 4.22497600
Offset 46C: 4.22424700
Offset 470: 99.46532000
Offset 474: 99.42213000
Offset 478: 99.35645000
Offset 47C: 99.28614000
Offset 480: 99.53629000
Offset 484: 99.41800000
Offset 488: 99.36568000
Offset 48C: 99.40444000
Offset 490: 98.70999000
Offset 494: 98.85070000
Offset 498: 99.04427000
Offset 49C: 99.10388000
Offset 4A0: 98.60233000
Offset 4A4: 98.96796000
Offset 4A8: 99.19126000
Offset 4AC: 99.17307000
Offset 4B0: 0.53397470
Offset 4B4: 0.57381120
Offset 4B8: 0.64004820
Offset 4BC: 0.70858060
Offset 4C0: 0.46261610
Offset 4C4: 0.57991650
Offset 4C8: 0.63182590
Offset 4CC: 0.59327550
Offset 4D0: 1.27614400
Offset 4D4: 1.13302500
Offset 4D8: 0.94511610
Offset 4DC: 0.88529670
Offset 4E0: 1.38326000
Offset 4E4: 1.01990200
Offset 4E8: 0.80070480
Offset 4EC: 0.81629820
Offset 4F0: 0.00000000
Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
Offset 4FC: 0.00000000
Offset 500: 0.00000000
Offset 504: 0.00000000
Offset 508: 0.00000000
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 0.00000000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 0.00000000
Offset 534: 0.00000000
Offset 538: 0.00000000
Offset 53C: 0.00000000
Offset 540: 0.00000000
Offset 544: 0.00000000
Offset 548: 0.00000000
Offset 54C: 0.00000000
Offset 550: 0.00000000
Offset 554: 0.00000000
Offset 558: 0.00000000
Offset 55C: 0.00000000
Offset 560: 0.00000000
Offset 564: 0.00000000
Offset 568: 0.00000000
Offset 56C: 0.00000000
Offset 570: 0.00000000
Offset 574: 0.00000000
Offset 578: 0.00000000
Offset 57C: 0.00000000
Offset 580: 0.00000000
Offset 584: 0.00000000
Offset 588: 0.00000000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 0.00000000
Offset 594: 0.00000000
Offset 598: 0.00000000
Offset 59C: 0.00000000
Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 7.20019100
Offset 5B4: 7.20019100
Offset 5B8: 7.20019100
Offset 5BC: 7.20019100
Offset 5C0: 7.20019100
Offset 5C4: 7.20019100
Offset 5C8: 7.20019100
Offset 5CC: 7.20019100
Offset 5D0: 7.20019100
Offset 5D4: 7.20019100
Offset 5D8: 7.20019100
Offset 5DC: 7.20019100
Offset 5E0: 7.20019100
Offset 5E4: 7.20019100
Offset 5E8: 7.20019100
Offset 5EC: 7.20019100
Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
Offset 600: 0.00000000
Offset 604: 0.00000000
Offset 608: 0.00000000
Offset 60C: 0.00000000
Offset 610: 0.00000000
Offset 614: 0.00000000
Offset 618: 0.00000000
Offset 61C: 0.00000000
Offset 620: 0.00000000
Offset 624: 0.00000000
Offset 628: 0.00000000
Offset 62C: 0.00000000
Offset 630: 4.83570600
Offset 634: 4.83570600
Offset 638: 4.83570600
Offset 63C: 4.83570600
Offset 640: 4.83570600
Offset 644: 4.83570600
Offset 648: 4.83570600
Offset 64C: 4.83570600
Offset 650: 4.83570600
Offset 654: 4.83570600
Offset 658: 4.83570600
Offset 65C: 4.83570600
Offset 660: 4.83570600
Offset 664: 4.83570600
Offset 668: 4.83570600
Offset 66C: 4.83570600
Offset 670: 3.61904300
Offset 674: 3.61904300
Offset 678: 3.61904300
Offset 67C: 3.61904300
Offset 680: 3.61904300
Offset 684: 3.61904300
Offset 688: 3.61904300
Offset 68C: 3.61904300
Offset 690: 3.61904300
Offset 694: 3.61904300
Offset 698: 3.61904300
Offset 69C: 3.61904300
Offset 6A0: 3.61904300
Offset 6A4: 3.61904300
Offset 6A8: 3.61904300
Offset 6AC: 3.61904300
Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 20.72895000
Offset 6F4: 20.70751000
Offset 6F8: 20.71126000
Offset 6FC: 20.70622000
Offset 700: 20.74603000
Offset 704: 20.70521000
Offset 708: 20.71055000
Offset 70C: 20.70293000
Offset 710: 20.95291000
Offset 714: 20.68593000
Offset 718: 20.70575000
Offset 71C: 20.65280000
Offset 720: 20.73548000
Offset 724: 20.77489000
Offset 728: 20.76197000
Offset 72C: 20.65772000
Offset 730: 1.43628800
Offset 734: 1.44234800
Offset 738: 1.45225800
Offset 73C: 1.51096000
Offset 740: 1.61893900
Offset 744: 1.53753600
Offset 748: 1.40394400
Offset 74C: 1.50965000
Offset 750: 1.62899500
Offset 754: 1.53807200
Offset 758: 1.52086400
Offset 75C: 1.55674000
Offset 760: 1.60159100
Offset 764: 1.62354000
Offset 768: 1.49084400
Offset 76C: 1.50936200
Offset 770: 0.00000008
Offset 774: 0.00000355
Offset 778: 0.00000472
Offset 77C: 0.00000542
Offset 780: 0.00000702
Offset 784: 0.00000733
Offset 788: 0.00000853
Offset 78C: 0.00000454
Offset 790: 0.00000717
Offset 794: 0.00000790
Offset 798: 0.00000770
Offset 79C: 0.00000576
Offset 7A0: 0.00004515
Offset 7A4: 0.00000632
Offset 7A8: 0.00000696
Offset 7AC: 0.00000502
Offset 7B0: 0.53109260
Offset 7B4: 0.53005190
Offset 7B8: 0.53264190
Offset 7BC: 0.55065100
Offset 7C0: 0.61258610
Offset 7C4: 0.56675850
Offset 7C8: 0.52193310
Offset 7CC: 0.55274610
Offset 7D0: 0.62021040
Offset 7D4: 0.57789430
Offset 7D8: 0.57283020
Offset 7DC: 0.58150140
Offset 7E0: 0.60889910

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
SmuType: TYPE_CPU3
TableVersion: 00380805
ConfiguredClockSpeed: 3800
MemRatio: 19
FCLK: 2005.33
MCLK: 2005.33
UCLK: 2005.33
VDDCR_SOC: 1.074395
CLDO_VDDP: 0.8972803
CLDO_VDDG_IOD: 1.0979
CLDO_VDDG_CCD: 1.148055

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Command Buffer Start: 00030001
Command Buffer End: 00030002
Set VDDIO: 00040001
Set VTT: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004
Set DRAM Map Inversion: 00050005
Set Curve Optimizer: 0005000A
Set IOD VDDG: 0005000B
Set Soc TDC Limit: 0005000C
Set Soc EDC Limit: 0005000D
Set Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000E
Get Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000F

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000006
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x01380044
0x0005A010: 0x011F0035
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0x00000000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x001E0000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x1E000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x38000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x80000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## infraredbg

It seems to be working after launching. Maybe the default timeout of 10 seconds to read the power table is not enough for some reason.
Your screen shows fclk, uclk and mclk values, so the subsequent refreshes had succeeded.
Yesterday I've got one more report from an MSI board running AGESA 1.2.0.2, so maybe something is up with those bioses or maybe the new AGESA responds slower.
I will have to update my Unify-X and check it in the weekend.


----------



## ssateneth

Hi. I'm getting stucked at "Waiting for power table" and an error "Could not get power table. Skipping power table.". But after that it seems to load fine? msi x570-a pro motherboard, 5800x, BIOS HD4 (the latest available with AGESA 1.2.0.2 with USB fixes) Debug report below



Code:


ZenTimings 1.2.3.201 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro for Workstations
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 8-Core Processor
CodeName: Vermeer
CpuId: 00A20F10
Model: 33
ExtendedModel: 32
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 8
PhysicalCoreCount: 8
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 16
SMT: True
CCDCount: 1
CCXCount: 1
NumCoresInCCX: 8
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: X570-A PRO (MS-7C37)
BiosVersion: H.D4
SmuVersion: 56.50.0
SmuTableVersion: 00380905
PatchLevel: 0A201009

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 1
-- Slot: A2
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x0
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-4000C18-32GVK 32GB 4000MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 1
-- Slot: B2
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x1
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-4000C18-32GVK 32GB 4000MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00050000: 0x00000000
   0x00050004: 0x00000000
   0x00050008: 0x00000001
   0x0005000C: 0x00000201
   0x00050010: 0x00000000
   0x00050014: 0x00000000
   0x00050018: 0x00000000
   0x0005001C: 0x00000000
   0x00050020: 0x00000000
   0x00050024: 0x07FFFDFE
   0x00050028: 0x00000000
   0x0005002C: 0x00000000
   0x00050030: 0x00150508
   0x00050034: 0x00150708
   0x00050038: 0x00000000
   0x0005003C: 0x00000000
   0x00050040: 0x070CBA98
   0x00050044: 0x060C98BA
   0x00050048: 0x00000000
   0x0005004C: 0x00000000
   0x00050050: 0x87654321
   0x00050054: 0xA9876543
   0x00050058: 0x87654321
   0x0005005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00050060: 0x00000000
   0x00050064: 0x00000000
   0x00050068: 0x00000000
   0x0005006C: 0x00000000
   0x00050070: 0x00000000
   0x00050074: 0x00000000
   0x00050078: 0x00000000
   0x0005007C: 0x00000000
   0x00050080: 0x00000000
   0x00050084: 0x00000001
   0x00050088: 0x00000000
   0x0005008C: 0x00000000
   0x00050090: 0x00000000
   0x00050094: 0x00000000
   0x00050098: 0x00000000
   0x0005009C: 0x00000000
   0x000500A0: 0x00000000
   0x000500A4: 0x00000000
   0x000500A8: 0x00000000
   0x000500AC: 0x00000000
   0x000500B0: 0x00000000
   0x000500B4: 0x36162B15
   0x000500B8: 0x360C2B0B
   0x000500BC: 0x0C2B1536
   0x000500C0: 0x0C2B162C
   0x000500C4: 0x00000000
   0x000500C8: 0x44444001
   0x000500CC: 0x08888001
   0x000500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x000500D4: 0x22220001
   0x000500D8: 0x00000000
   0x000500DC: 0x00000000
   0x000500E0: 0x00000000
   0x000500E4: 0x00000000
   0x000500E8: 0x07FFFC01
   0x000500EC: 0x07FFFC00
   0x000500F0: 0x00000804
   0x000500F4: 0x08040000
   0x000500F8: 0x00000000
   0x000500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050100: 0x80000200
   0x00050104: 0xB040808B
   0x00050108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0005010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00050110: 0x00D09820
   0x00050114: 0x20013000
   0x00050118: 0x00000047
   0x0005011C: 0x00000000
   0x00050120: 0x00000000
   0x00050124: 0x3100480A
   0x00050128: 0x00000000
   0x0005012C: 0x01100468
   0x00050130: 0x10000000
   0x00050134: 0x00000000
   0x00050138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0005013C: 0x00000000
   0x00050140: 0x00000000
   0x00050144: 0x000F1101
   0x00050148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0005014C: 0x00000000
   0x00050150: 0x02000F00
   0x00050154: 0x00280081
   0x00050158: 0x60108000
   0x0005015C: 0x00000000
   0x00050160: 0xF00A0000
   0x00050164: 0x00000000
   0x00050168: 0x00002100
   0x0005016C: 0x00000000
   0x00050170: 0x00000000
   0x00050174: 0x00000000
   0x00050178: 0x00000000
   0x0005017C: 0x00000000
   0x00050180: 0x00000000
   0x00050184: 0x00000000
   0x00050188: 0x00000000
   0x0005018C: 0x00000000
   0x00050190: 0x00000000
   0x00050194: 0x00000000
   0x00050198: 0x00000000
   0x0005019C: 0x00000000
   0x000501A0: 0x00000000
   0x000501A4: 0x00000000
   0x000501A8: 0x00000000
   0x000501AC: 0x00000000
   0x000501B0: 0x00000000
   0x000501B4: 0x00000000
   0x000501B8: 0x00000000
   0x000501BC: 0x00000000
   0x000501C0: 0x00000000
   0x000501C4: 0x00000000
   0x000501C8: 0x00000000
   0x000501CC: 0x00000000
   0x000501D0: 0x00000000
   0x000501D4: 0x00000000
   0x000501D8: 0x00000000
   0x000501DC: 0x00000000
   0x000501E0: 0x00000117
   0x000501E4: 0x00000000
   0x000501E8: 0x00000000
   0x000501EC: 0x00000000
   0x000501F0: 0x00000000
   0x000501F4: 0x00000000
   0x000501F8: 0x00000000
   0x000501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050200: 0x0000193C
   0x00050204: 0x16162A12
   0x00050208: 0x0016005C
   0x0005020C: 0x0E000A06
   0x00050210: 0x0000002A
   0x00050214: 0x000E0512
   0x00050218: 0x0000001A
   0x0005021C: 0x00000000
   0x00050220: 0x45010504
   0x00050224: 0x45010706
   0x00050228: 0x00000902
   0x0005022C: 0x0F420080
   0x00050230: 0x00003CF0
   0x00050234: 0x1E141E08
   0x00050238: 0x04000460
   0x0005023C: 0x24002024
   0x00050240: 0x00000000
   0x00050244: 0x7FFE0010
   0x00050248: 0x00000000
   0x0005024C: 0x00000000
   0x00050250: 0x00FF0000
   0x00050254: 0x1004000C
   0x00050258: 0x021C0D0D
   0x0005025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00050260: 0x8215E44C
   0x00050264: 0x8215E44C
   0x00050268: 0x00000000
   0x0005026C: 0x00000000
   0x00050270: 0x00000000
   0x00050274: 0x00000000
   0x00050278: 0x00000A99
   0x0005027C: 0x00000A81
   0x00050280: 0x00007070
   0x00050284: 0x00000120
   0x00050288: 0x00000552
   0x0005028C: 0x18002980
   0x00050290: 0x00000000
   0x00050294: 0x00000000
   0x00050298: 0x00000000
   0x0005029C: 0x00000000
   0x000502A0: 0x00000000
   0x000502A4: 0x00000000
   0x000502A8: 0x00000000
   0x000502AC: 0x00000000
   0x000502B0: 0x00000000
   0x000502B4: 0x00000000
   0x000502B8: 0x00000000
   0x000502BC: 0x00000000
   0x000502C0: 0x00000000
   0x000502C4: 0x00000000
   0x000502C8: 0x00000000
   0x000502CC: 0x00000000
   0x000502D0: 0x00000000
   0x000502D4: 0x00000000
   0x000502D8: 0x00000000
   0x000502DC: 0x00000000
   0x000502E0: 0x00000000
   0x000502E4: 0x00000000
   0x000502E8: 0x00000000
   0x000502EC: 0x00000000
   0x000502F0: 0x00000000
   0x000502F4: 0x00000000
   0x000502F8: 0x00000000
   0x000502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050300: 0x00000100
Channel1: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00150000: 0x00000000
   0x00150004: 0x00000000
   0x00150008: 0x00000001
   0x0015000C: 0x00000201
   0x00150010: 0x00000000
   0x00150014: 0x00000000
   0x00150018: 0x00000000
   0x0015001C: 0x00000000
   0x00150020: 0x00000000
   0x00150024: 0x07FFFDFE
   0x00150028: 0x00000000
   0x0015002C: 0x00000000
   0x00150030: 0x00150508
   0x00150034: 0x00150708
   0x00150038: 0x00000000
   0x0015003C: 0x00000000
   0x00150040: 0x070CBA98
   0x00150044: 0x060C98BA
   0x00150048: 0x00000000
   0x0015004C: 0x00000000
   0x00150050: 0x87654321
   0x00150054: 0xA9876543
   0x00150058: 0x87654321
   0x0015005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00150060: 0x00000000
   0x00150064: 0x00000000
   0x00150068: 0x00000000
   0x0015006C: 0x00000000
   0x00150070: 0x00000000
   0x00150074: 0x00000000
   0x00150078: 0x00000000
   0x0015007C: 0x00000000
   0x00150080: 0x00000000
   0x00150084: 0x00000001
   0x00150088: 0x00000000
   0x0015008C: 0x00000000
   0x00150090: 0x00000000
   0x00150094: 0x00000000
   0x00150098: 0x00000000
   0x0015009C: 0x00000000
   0x001500A0: 0x00000000
   0x001500A4: 0x00000000
   0x001500A8: 0x00000000
   0x001500AC: 0x00000000
   0x001500B0: 0x00000000
   0x001500B4: 0x36162B15
   0x001500B8: 0x360C2B0B
   0x001500BC: 0x0C2B1536
   0x001500C0: 0x0C2B162C
   0x001500C4: 0x00000000
   0x001500C8: 0x44444001
   0x001500CC: 0x08888001
   0x001500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x001500D4: 0x22220001
   0x001500D8: 0x00000000
   0x001500DC: 0x00000000
   0x001500E0: 0x00000000
   0x001500E4: 0x00000000
   0x001500E8: 0x07FFFC01
   0x001500EC: 0x07FFFC00
   0x001500F0: 0x00000804
   0x001500F4: 0x08040000
   0x001500F8: 0x00000000
   0x001500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150100: 0x80000200
   0x00150104: 0xB040808B
   0x00150108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0015010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00150110: 0x00D09820
   0x00150114: 0x20013000
   0x00150118: 0x00000047
   0x0015011C: 0x00000000
   0x00150120: 0x00000000
   0x00150124: 0x3100480A
   0x00150128: 0x00000000
   0x0015012C: 0x01100468
   0x00150130: 0x10000000
   0x00150134: 0x00000000
   0x00150138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0015013C: 0x00000000
   0x00150140: 0x00000000
   0x00150144: 0x000F1101
   0x00150148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0015014C: 0x00000000
   0x00150150: 0x02000F00
   0x00150154: 0x00280081
   0x00150158: 0x60108000
   0x0015015C: 0x00000000
   0x00150160: 0xF00A0000
   0x00150164: 0x00000000
   0x00150168: 0x00002100
   0x0015016C: 0x00000000
   0x00150170: 0x00000000
   0x00150174: 0x00000000
   0x00150178: 0x00000000
   0x0015017C: 0x00000000
   0x00150180: 0x00000000
   0x00150184: 0x00000000
   0x00150188: 0x00000000
   0x0015018C: 0x00000000
   0x00150190: 0x00000000
   0x00150194: 0x00000000
   0x00150198: 0x00000000
   0x0015019C: 0x00000000
   0x001501A0: 0x00000000
   0x001501A4: 0x00000000
   0x001501A8: 0x00000000
   0x001501AC: 0x00000000
   0x001501B0: 0x00000000
   0x001501B4: 0x00000000
   0x001501B8: 0x00000000
   0x001501BC: 0x00000000
   0x001501C0: 0x00000000
   0x001501C4: 0x00000000
   0x001501C8: 0x00000000
   0x001501CC: 0x00000000
   0x001501D0: 0x00000000
   0x001501D4: 0x00000000
   0x001501D8: 0x00000000
   0x001501DC: 0x00000000
   0x001501E0: 0x00000117
   0x001501E4: 0x00000000
   0x001501E8: 0x00000000
   0x001501EC: 0x00000000
   0x001501F0: 0x00000000
   0x001501F4: 0x00000000
   0x001501F8: 0x00000000
   0x001501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150200: 0x0000193C
   0x00150204: 0x16162A12
   0x00150208: 0x0016005C
   0x0015020C: 0x0E000A06
   0x00150210: 0x0000002A
   0x00150214: 0x000E0512
   0x00150218: 0x0000001A
   0x0015021C: 0x00000000
   0x00150220: 0x45010504
   0x00150224: 0x45010706
   0x00150228: 0x00000902
   0x0015022C: 0x0F420080
   0x00150230: 0x00003CF0
   0x00150234: 0x1E141E08
   0x00150238: 0x04000460
   0x0015023C: 0x24002024
   0x00150240: 0x00000000
   0x00150244: 0x7FFE0010
   0x00150248: 0x00000000
   0x0015024C: 0x00000000
   0x00150250: 0x00FF0000
   0x00150254: 0x1004000C
   0x00150258: 0x021C0D0D
   0x0015025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00150260: 0x8215E44C
   0x00150264: 0x8215E44C
   0x00150268: 0x00000000
   0x0015026C: 0x00000000
   0x00150270: 0x00000000
   0x00150274: 0x00000000
   0x00150278: 0x00000A99
   0x0015027C: 0x00000A81
   0x00150280: 0x00007070
   0x00150284: 0x00000120
   0x00150288: 0x00000552
   0x0015028C: 0x18002980
   0x00150290: 0x00000000
   0x00150294: 0x00000000
   0x00150298: 0x00000000
   0x0015029C: 0x00000000
   0x001502A0: 0x00000000
   0x001502A4: 0x00000000
   0x001502A8: 0x00000000
   0x001502AC: 0x00000000
   0x001502B0: 0x00000000
   0x001502B4: 0x00000000
   0x001502B8: 0x00000000
   0x001502BC: 0x00000000
   0x001502C0: 0x00000000
   0x001502C4: 0x00000000
   0x001502C8: 0x00000000
   0x001502CC: 0x00000000
   0x001502D0: 0x00000000
   0x001502D4: 0x00000000
   0x001502D8: 0x00000000
   0x001502DC: 0x00000000
   0x001502E0: 0x00000000
   0x001502E4: 0x00000000
   0x001502E8: 0x00000000
   0x001502EC: 0x00000000
   0x001502F0: 0x00000000
   0x001502F4: 0x00000000
   0x001502F8: 0x00000000
   0x001502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150300: 0x00000100
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
Frequency: 4000
Ratio: 20
TotalCapacity: 64GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Enabled
PowerDown: Disabled
Cmd2T: 1T
CL: 18
RCDWR: 22
RCDRD: 22
RP: 22
RAS: 42
RC: 92
RRDS: 6
RRDL: 10
FAW: 42
WTRS: 5
WTRL: 14
WR: 26
RDRDSCL: 5
WRWRSCL: 5
CWL: 18
RTP: 14
RDWR: 9
WRRD: 2
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 5
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 7
WRWRDD: 6
TRCPAGE: 0
CKE: 16
STAG: 255
MOD: 30
MODPDA: 30
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 20
RFC: 1100
RFCns: 550
RFC2: 700
RFC4: 520
REFI: 15600
REFIns: 7800
XP: 12
PHYWRD: 2
PHYWRL: 13
PHYRDL: 28

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 05 (5)
Index 007: 05 (5)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: D0 (208)
Index 021: 07 (7)
Index 022: 12 (18)
Index 023: 16 (22)
Index 024: 16 (22)
Index 025: 2A (42)
Index 026: 16 (22)
Index 027: 78 (120)
Index 028: 05 (5)
Index 029: BC (188)
Index 030: 02 (2)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 39 (57)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 5C (92)
Index 038: 4C (76)
Index 039: 04 (4)
Index 040: BC (188)
Index 041: 02 (2)
Index 042: 08 (8)
Index 043: 02 (2)
Index 044: 2A (42)
Index 045: 06 (6)
Index 046: 0A (10)
Index 047: 1A (26)
Index 048: 05 (5)
Index 049: 0E (14)
Index 050: 10 (16)
Index 051: 12 (18)
Index 052: 0E (14)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 05 (5)
Index 055: 05 (5)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 05 (5)
Index 059: 07 (7)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 09 (9)
Index 062: 02 (2)
Index 063: 01 (1)
Index 064: 00 (0)
Index 065: 00 (0)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 08 (8)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 1F (31)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 1F (31)
Index 092: 1F (31)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 01 (1)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: F4 (244)
Index 109: 01 (1)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: 90 (144)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: 82 (130)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 02 (2)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 0E (14)
Index 168: 06 (6)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 0.00000000
Offset 004: 0.00000000
Offset 008: 144.00000000
Offset 00C: 4.50164900
Offset 010: 0.00000000
Offset 014: 0.00000000
Offset 018: 5441.64000000
Offset 01C: 2.45843900
Offset 020: 130.00000000
Offset 024: 67.00182000
Offset 028: 1.32250400
Offset 02C: 1.08110500
Offset 030: 3.83162100
Offset 034: 32.89853000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 3.08595600
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 33.60459000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 2.42044200
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 67.00182000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.08110500
Offset 060: 5.14456000
Offset 064: 15.31631000
Offset 068: 10.54508000
Offset 06C: 0.89269800
Offset 070: 1.00000000
Offset 074: 32.89853000
Offset 078: 4.80256400
Offset 07C: 4.84999700
Offset 080: 4.84999700
Offset 084: 4.84999700
Offset 088: 4.84999700
Offset 08C: 4.84999700
Offset 090: 4.80256400
Offset 094: 4.84999700
Offset 098: 1.32250400
Offset 09C: 1.50000000
Offset 0A0: 0.97156090
Offset 0A4: 0.98715470
Offset 0A8: 4.49812800
Offset 0AC: 5.14456000
Offset 0B0: 1.19997600
Offset 0B4: 1.18750000
Offset 0B8: 12.89782000
Offset 0BC: 15.31631000
Offset 0C0: 1900.00000000
Offset 0C4: 1900.01700000
Offset 0C8: 1000.00000000
Offset 0CC: 2000.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 0.48686780
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 0.59251050
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.01511523
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 3.99105000
Offset 0F4: 0.00000000
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 0.24637460
Offset 104: 0.06922087
Offset 108: 0.00919197
Offset 10C: 0.00919197
Offset 110: 0.25146120
Offset 114: 0.04295272
Offset 118: 100.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1900.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1000.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 2000.00000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 0.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 1.00000000
Offset 16C: 0.00000000
Offset 170: 0.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 592.59260000
Offset 17C: 301.88680000
Offset 180: 31.25000000
Offset 184: 36.38132000
Offset 188: 1.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 0.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.00000000
Offset 1A8: 1.00000000
Offset 1AC: 0.00000000
Offset 1B0: 0.00000000
Offset 1B4: 0.00000000
Offset 1B8: 592.59260000
Offset 1BC: 301.88680000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 1.00000000
Offset 1CC: 0.01098352
Offset 1D0: 301.88140000
Offset 1D4: 301.88780000
Offset 1D8: 592.59260000
Offset 1DC: 301.88680000
Offset 1E0: 31.25000000
Offset 1E4: 36.38132000
Offset 1E8: 10.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 0.00000000
Offset 1F4: 0.00000000
Offset 1F8: 0.00000000
Offset 1FC: 32.06416000
Offset 200: 7.96652800
Offset 204: 0.00000000
Offset 208: 5.46555700
Offset 20C: 0.00000000
Offset 210: 1.24340300
Offset 214: 0.89269800
Offset 218: 105.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 0.95038550
Offset 224: 1.09790000
Offset 228: 1.14805500
Offset 22C: 1.14805500
Offset 230: 44.50000000
Offset 234: 1.31875000
Offset 238: 4.85000000
Offset 23C: 1.31875000
Offset 240: 28.61177000
Offset 244: 37.19530000
Offset 248: 0.23045730
Offset 24C: 4.80256400
Offset 250: 0.99839470
Offset 254: 0.00000000
Offset 258: 33.02089000
Offset 25C: 0.02713770
Offset 260: 0.00000000
Offset 264: 61.13598000
Offset 268: 0.00000000
Offset 26C: 12.14804000
Offset 270: 14.69211000
Offset 274: 0.00000000
Offset 278: 500.00000000
Offset 27C: 500.00000000
Offset 280: 500.00000000
Offset 284: 449.63450000
Offset 288: 457.14290000
Offset 28C: 457.13860000
Offset 290: 457.14290000
Offset 294: 159.65680000
Offset 298: 400.00000000
Offset 29C: 400.00000000
Offset 2A0: 0.00000000
Offset 2A4: 37.82126000
Offset 2A8: 32.85489000
Offset 2AC: 21.00000000
Offset 2B0: 0.48332190
Offset 2B4: 0.48247190
Offset 2B8: 0.29727150
Offset 2BC: 0.11449280
Offset 2C0: 0.12883400
Offset 2C4: 0.93211730
Offset 2C8: 0.14875710
Offset 2CC: 0.29188290
Offset 2D0: 0.93634750
Offset 2D4: 0.94967300
Offset 2D8: 0.94003360
Offset 2DC: 0.93683030
Offset 2E0: 0.93601040
Offset 2E4: 0.98308660
Offset 2E8: 0.93451580
Offset 2EC: 0.94612910
Offset 2F0: 32.60360000
Offset 2F4: 32.54805000
Offset 2F8: 32.35547000
Offset 2FC: 32.18734000
Offset 300: 31.91937000
Offset 304: 32.95407000
Offset 308: 31.80292000
Offset 30C: 31.97466000
Offset 310: 0.17498090
Offset 314: 0.14957150
Offset 318: 0.08076981
Offset 31C: 0.03305732
Offset 320: 0.03237291
Offset 324: 0.22163570
Offset 328: 0.04339279
Offset 32C: 0.08040983
Offset 330: 8.62547100
Offset 334: 8.71013000
Offset 338: 8.66722200
Offset 33C: 8.57518000
Offset 340: 8.56274300
Offset 344: 8.96478500
Offset 348: 8.52479900
Offset 34C: 8.66677600
Offset 350: 3.79767500
Offset 354: 3.82683900
Offset 358: 3.81311300
Offset 35C: 3.78160400
Offset 360: 3.77793100
Offset 364: 3.91785800
Offset 368: 3.76462200
Offset 36C: 3.81513300
Offset 370: 0.19468680
Offset 374: 0.20494330
Offset 378: 0.12054050
Offset 37C: 0.04388916
Offset 380: 0.05015549
Offset 384: 0.50868230
Offset 388: 0.05054213
Offset 38C: 0.13412880
Offset 390: 2.54461300
Offset 394: 3.52064400
Offset 398: 2.73287700
Offset 39C: 0.95536210
Offset 3A0: 0.74332030
Offset 3A4: 9.63553600
Offset 3A8: 0.48502800
Offset 3AC: 2.42836100
Offset 3B0: 66.81736000
Offset 3B4: 49.62055000
Offset 3B8: 21.71559000
Offset 3BC: 7.01295000
Offset 3C0: 9.84728500
Offset 3C4: 73.03036000
Offset 3C8: 13.66847000
Offset 3CC: 25.61738000
Offset 3D0: 30.91895000
Offset 3D4: 46.97356000
Offset 3D8: 75.59901000
Offset 3DC: 92.04588000
Offset 3E0: 89.45927000
Offset 3E4: 17.49646000
Offset 3E8: 85.97113000
Offset 3EC: 72.11702000
Offset 3F0: 0.00000000
Offset 3F4: 0.00000000
Offset 3F8: 0.00000000
Offset 3FC: 0.00000000
Offset 400: 0.00000000
Offset 404: 0.00000000
Offset 408: 0.00000000
Offset 40C: 0.00000000
Offset 410: 25.16226000
Offset 414: 0.00000000
Offset 418: 3.79430800
Offset 41C: 0.00000000
Offset 420: 0.00000000
Offset 424: 0.04992511
Offset 428: 0.00000000
Offset 42C: 0.00000000
Offset 430: 64.65308000
Offset 434: 53.11365000
Offset 438: 27.89820000
Offset 43C: 9.89515400
Offset 440: 15.26043000
Offset 444: 75.80966000
Offset 448: 14.59141000
Offset 44C: 28.61373000
Offset 450: 0.00000000
Offset 454: 0.00000000
Offset 458: 0.00000000
Offset 45C: 0.00000000
Offset 460: 0.00000000
Offset 464: 0.00000000
Offset 468: 0.00000000
Offset 46C: 0.00000000
Offset 470: 4.84999700
Offset 474: 4.84999700
Offset 478: 4.84999700
Offset 47C: 4.84999700
Offset 480: 4.84999700
Offset 484: 4.84999700
Offset 488: 4.84999700
Offset 48C: 4.84999700
Offset 490: 3.79823900
Offset 494: 3.79823900
Offset 498: 3.79823900
Offset 49C: 3.79823900
Offset 4A0: 3.79823900
Offset 4A4: 3.79823900
Offset 4A8: 3.79823900
Offset 4AC: 3.79823900
Offset 4B0: 0.00000000
Offset 4B4: 0.00000000
Offset 4B8: 0.00000000
Offset 4BC: 0.00000000
Offset 4C0: 0.00000000
Offset 4C4: 0.00000000
Offset 4C8: 0.00000000
Offset 4CC: 0.00000000
Offset 4D0: 50.87918000
Offset 4D4: 50.66051000
Offset 4D8: 50.43934000
Offset 4DC: 50.21218000
Offset 4E0: 50.36096000
Offset 4E4: 51.37893000
Offset 4E8: 50.35048000
Offset 4EC: 50.62007000
Offset 4F0: 0.10534200
Offset 4F4: 0.40539190
Offset 4F8: 0.23614580
Offset 4FC: 0.03794308
Offset 500: 0.03045432
Offset 504: 1.30354500
Offset 508: 0.01797304
Offset 50C: 0.16625060
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 0.00000000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 0.72125690
Offset 534: 0.96018270
Offset 538: 0.41775950
Offset 53C: 0.10561740
Offset 540: 0.15718470
Offset 544: 1.42048100
Offset 548: 0.18831240
Offset 54C: 0.38506360
Offset 550: 107.15290000
Offset 554: 213.82660000
Offset 558: 107.50010000
Offset 55C: 30.79219000
Offset 560: 48.69563000
Offset 564: 556.47440000
Offset 568: 24.21148000
Offset 56C: 145.71720000
Offset 570: 197.10390000
Offset 574: 142.63010000
Offset 578: 68.40988000
Offset 57C: 34.66451000
Offset 580: 23.01498000
Offset 584: 227.16280000
Offset 588: 33.84324000
Offset 58C: 70.12581000
Offset 590: 0.71734330
Offset 594: 0.39664470
Offset 598: 32.97441000
Offset 59C: 1.60425000
Offset 5A0: 18.43964000
Offset 5A4: 3.97278600
Offset 5A8: 3.73086000
Offset 5AC: 0.24962560
Offset 5B0: 2047.00000000
Offset 5B4: 2.49475800
Offset 5B8: 0.00000000
Offset 5BC: 15.00000000
Offset 5C0: 0.19171240
Offset 5C4: 0.00000000
Offset 5C8: 0.99316410
Offset 5CC: 36.33125000
Offset 5D0: 0.00000000
Offset 5D4: 0.00000000
Offset 5D8: 0.00000000
Offset 5DC: 0.00000000
Offset 5E0: 0.00000000
Offset 5E4: 0.00000000
Offset 5E8: 0.00000000
Offset 5EC: 0.00000000
Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
Offset 600: 0.00000000
Offset 604: 0.00000000
Offset 608: 0.00000000
Offset 60C: 0.00000000
Offset 610: 0.00000000
Offset 614: 0.00000000
Offset 618: 0.00000000
Offset 61C: 0.00000000
Offset 620: 0.00000000
Offset 624: 0.00000000
Offset 628: 0.00000000
Offset 62C: 0.00000000
Offset 630: 0.00000000
Offset 634: 0.00000000
Offset 638: 0.00000000
Offset 63C: 0.00000000
Offset 640: 0.00000000
Offset 644: 0.00000000
Offset 648: 0.00000000
Offset 64C: 0.00000000
Offset 650: 0.00000000
Offset 654: 0.00000000
Offset 658: 0.00000000
Offset 65C: 0.00000000
Offset 660: 0.00000000
Offset 664: 0.00000000
Offset 668: 0.00000000
Offset 66C: 0.00000000
Offset 670: 0.00000000
Offset 674: 0.00000000
Offset 678: 0.00000000
Offset 67C: 0.00000000
Offset 680: 0.00000000
Offset 684: 0.00000000
Offset 688: 0.00000000
Offset 68C: 0.00000000
Offset 690: 0.00000000
Offset 694: 0.00000000
Offset 698: 0.00000000
Offset 69C: 0.00000000
Offset 6A0: 0.00000000
Offset 6A4: 0.00000000
Offset 6A8: 0.00000000
Offset 6AC: 0.00000000
Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 0.00000000
Offset 6F4: 0.00000000
Offset 6F8: 0.00000000
Offset 6FC: 0.00000000
Offset 700: 0.00000000
Offset 704: 0.00000000
Offset 708: 0.00000000
Offset 70C: 0.00000000
Offset 710: 0.00000000
Offset 714: 0.00000000
Offset 718: 0.00000000
Offset 71C: 0.00000000
Offset 720: 0.00000000
Offset 724: 0.00000000
Offset 728: 0.00000000
Offset 72C: 0.00000000
Offset 730: 0.00000000
Offset 734: 0.00000000
Offset 738: 0.00000000
Offset 73C: 0.00000000
Offset 740: 0.00000000
Offset 744: 0.00000000
Offset 748: 0.00000000
Offset 74C: 0.00000000
Offset 750: 0.00000000
Offset 754: 0.00000000
Offset 758: 0.00000000
Offset 75C: 0.00000000
Offset 760: 0.00000000
Offset 764: 0.00000000
Offset 768: 0.00000000
Offset 76C: 0.00000000
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 0.00000000
Offset 77C: 0.00000000
Offset 780: 0.00000000
Offset 784: 0.00000000
Offset 788: 0.00000000
Offset 78C: 0.00000000
Offset 790: 0.00000000
Offset 794: 0.00000000
Offset 798: 0.00000000
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
Offset 7AC: 0.00000000
Offset 7B0: 0.00000000
Offset 7B4: 0.00000000
Offset 7B8: 0.00000000
Offset 7BC: 0.00000000
Offset 7C0: 0.00000000
Offset 7C4: 0.00000000
Offset 7C8: 0.00000000
Offset 7CC: 0.00000000
Offset 7D0: 0.00000000
Offset 7D4: 0.00000000
Offset 7D8: 0.00000000
Offset 7DC: 0.00000000
Offset 7E0: 0.00000000

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
SmuType: TYPE_CPU3
TableVersion: 00380905
ConfiguredClockSpeed: 4000
MemRatio: 20
FCLK: 1900
MCLK: 2000
UCLK: 1000
VDDCR_SOC: 1.1875
CLDO_VDDP: 1.0979
CLDO_VDDG_IOD: 1.148055
CLDO_VDDG_CCD: 1.148055

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Set VDDIO: 00030001
Set VTT: 00030002
Command Buffer Start: 00040001
Command Buffer End: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004
Set DRAM Map Inversion: 00050005
Set Curve Optimizer: 0005000A
Set IOD VDDG: 0005000B
Set Soc TDC Limit: 0005000C
Set Soc EDC Limit: 0005000D
Set Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000E
Get Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000F

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000026
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x013A0028
0x0005A010: 0x0127001F
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0xEB800000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x00260000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x26000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x38000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x00000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## PJVol

*@ssateneth*
It seems your cpu running in decoupled mode. Better to either set FCLK to 2000 or memory clock to 1900.


----------



## infraredbg

@ssateneth I see why, the first value from the table is showing 0, that's why. Offset 0 should be PPT.


----------



## Lionvibez

I'm running the Dram fast profile and want to know if there are other recommendations for timings.


----------



## Nighthog

infraredbg said:


> Thanks. Do you know what is the CLDO_VDDP you have, is it 1.1V?
> You have the newest table version known to me, but for some reason the CLDO_VDDP offset doesn't match.


Sorry for late reply but distracted by other stuff.

CLDO_VDDP is 1150mv for me but the reading I get is something else, doesn't change when I change the value in BIOS.
Iv'e found no setting that actually changes what zentimings reads CLDO_VDDP to be.


----------



## mongoled

So I just tried to run ZenTimings 1.2.3 with the X570 Unify A93 BIOS and I am getting the following error message regards "Power Table"



> Could not get power table
> 
> Skipping power table


Pressing OK allows the app to load



Spoiler: Debug



ZenTimings 1.2.3.201 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
CodeName: Vermeer
CpuId: 00A20F10
Model: 33
ExtendedModel: 32
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 6
PhysicalCoreCount: 8
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 12
SMT: True
CCDCount: 1
CCXCount: 1
NumCoresInCCX: 6
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35)
BiosVersion: A.93
SmuVersion: 56.50.0
SmuTableVersion: 00380905
PatchLevel: 0A201009

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 0
-- Slot: A1
-- Single Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x0
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3800MHz

P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 1
-- Slot: A2
-- Single Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x0
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3800MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 0
-- Slot: B1
-- Single Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x1
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3800MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 1
-- Slot: B2
-- Single Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x1
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- 4400 C19 Series 8GB 3800MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
-- UMC Registers
0x00050000: 0x00000001
0x00050004: 0x00000000
0x00050008: 0x00000201
0x0005000C: 0x00000000
0x00050010: 0x00000000
0x00050014: 0x00000000
0x00050018: 0x00000000
0x0005001C: 0x00000000
0x00050020: 0x03FFFDFE
0x00050024: 0x03FFFDFE
0x00050028: 0x00000000
0x0005002C: 0x00000000
0x00050030: 0x00150608
0x00050034: 0x00150608
0x00050038: 0x00000000
0x0005003C: 0x00000000
0x00050040: 0x060C98BA
0x00050044: 0x060C98BA
0x00050048: 0x00000000
0x0005004C: 0x00000000
0x00050050: 0x87654321
0x00050054: 0xA9876543
0x00050058: 0x87654321
0x0005005C: 0xA9876543
0x00050060: 0x00000000
0x00050064: 0x00000000
0x00050068: 0x00000000
0x0005006C: 0x00000000
0x00050070: 0x00000000
0x00050074: 0x00000000
0x00050078: 0x00000000
0x0005007C: 0x00000000
0x00050080: 0x00000000
0x00050084: 0x00000000
0x00050088: 0x00000000
0x0005008C: 0x00000000
0x00050090: 0x00000000
0x00050094: 0x00000000
0x00050098: 0x00000000
0x0005009C: 0x00000000
0x000500A0: 0x36163616
0x000500A4: 0x36163616
0x000500A8: 0x36163616
0x000500AC: 0x36163616
0x000500B0: 0x00000000
0x000500B4: 0x36163616
0x000500B8: 0x36163616
0x000500BC: 0x36163616
0x000500C0: 0x36163616
0x000500C4: 0x00000000
0x000500C8: 0x04444001
0x000500CC: 0x08888001
0x000500D0: 0x111107F1
0x000500D4: 0x22220001
0x000500D8: 0x00000000
0x000500DC: 0x00000000
0x000500E0: 0x00000000
0x000500E4: 0x00000000
0x000500E8: 0x03FFFC00
0x000500EC: 0x03FFFC01
0x000500F0: 0x00000401
0x000500F4: 0x00040001
0x000500F8: 0x00000000
0x000500FC: 0x00000000
0x00050100: 0x80000200
0x00050104: 0xB040808B
0x00050108: 0xC4403F61
0x0005010C: 0x040000D8
0x00050110: 0x00D09820
0x00050114: 0x20013000
0x00050118: 0x00000047
0x0005011C: 0x00000000
0x00050120: 0x00000000
0x00050124: 0xA100480A
0x00050128: 0x00000000
0x0005012C: 0x01100468
0x00050130: 0x10000000
0x00050134: 0x00000000
0x00050138: 0x0740C0C0
0x0005013C: 0x00000000
0x00050140: 0x00000000
0x00050144: 0x000F1101
0x00050148: 0xDA7A5C11
0x0005014C: 0x00000000
0x00050150: 0x02000F00
0x00050154: 0x00280081
0x00050158: 0x60108000
0x0005015C: 0x00000000
0x00050160: 0x000A0000
0x00050164: 0x00000000
0x00050168: 0x00002100
0x0005016C: 0x00000000
0x00050170: 0x00000000
0x00050174: 0x00000000
0x00050178: 0x00000000
0x0005017C: 0x00000000
0x00050180: 0x00000000
0x00050184: 0x00000000
0x00050188: 0x00000000
0x0005018C: 0x00000000
0x00050190: 0x00000000
0x00050194: 0x00000000
0x00050198: 0x00000000
0x0005019C: 0x00000000
0x000501A0: 0x00000000
0x000501A4: 0x00000000
0x000501A8: 0x00000000
0x000501AC: 0x00000000
0x000501B0: 0x00000202
0x000501B4: 0x00000000
0x000501B8: 0x00000101
0x000501BC: 0x00000000
0x000501C0: 0x00000000
0x000501C4: 0x00000000
0x000501C8: 0x00000000
0x000501CC: 0x00000000
0x000501D0: 0x00000000
0x000501D4: 0x00000000
0x000501D8: 0x00000000
0x000501DC: 0x00000000
0x000501E0: 0x00000117
0x000501E4: 0x00000000
0x000501E8: 0x00000000
0x000501EC: 0x00000000
0x000501F0: 0x00000000
0x000501F4: 0x00000000
0x000501F8: 0x00000000
0x000501FC: 0x00000000
0x00050200: 0x00001139
0x00050204: 0x0E0F1A0E
0x00050208: 0x000E0028
0x0005020C: 0x06000604
0x00050210: 0x00000010
0x00050214: 0x0008040C
0x00050218: 0x0000000C
0x0005021C: 0x00000000
0x00050220: 0x45010404
0x00050224: 0x45010606
0x00050228: 0x00000A01
0x0005022C: 0x0E820080
0x00050230: 0x000039ED
0x00050234: 0x1D141D08
0x00050238: 0x040002AD
0x0005023C: 0x24002024
0x00050240: 0x00000000
0x00050244: 0x7FFE0001
0x00050248: 0x00000000
0x0005024C: 0x00000000
0x00050250: 0x00DE0000
0x00050254: 0x0904000C
0x00050258: 0x021C0709
0x0005025C: 0x22002A2A
0x00050260: 0x1B8590F0
0x00050264: 0x1B8590F0
0x00050268: 0x00000000
0x0005026C: 0x00000000
0x00050270: 0x00000000
0x00050274: 0x00000000
0x00050278: 0x80000000
0x0005027C: 0x80000000
0x00050280: 0x00007072
0x00050284: 0x00000120
0x00050288: 0x00000552
0x0005028C: 0x18002980
0x00050290: 0x00000000
0x00050294: 0x00000000
0x00050298: 0x00000000
0x0005029C: 0x00000000
0x000502A0: 0x00000000
0x000502A4: 0x00000000
0x000502A8: 0x00000000
0x000502AC: 0x00000000
0x000502B0: 0x00000000
0x000502B4: 0x00000000
0x000502B8: 0x00000000
0x000502BC: 0x00000000
0x000502C0: 0x00000000
0x000502C4: 0x00000000
0x000502C8: 0x00000000
0x000502CC: 0x00000000
0x000502D0: 0x00000000
0x000502D4: 0x00000000
0x000502D8: 0x00000000
0x000502DC: 0x00000000
0x000502E0: 0x00000000
0x000502E4: 0x00000000
0x000502E8: 0x00000000
0x000502EC: 0x00000000
0x000502F0: 0x00000000
0x000502F4: 0x00000000
0x000502F8: 0x00000000
0x000502FC: 0x00000000
0x00050300: 0x00000100
Channel1: True
-- UMC Registers
0x00150000: 0x00000001
0x00150004: 0x00000000
0x00150008: 0x00000201
0x0015000C: 0x00000000
0x00150010: 0x00000000
0x00150014: 0x00000000
0x00150018: 0x00000000
0x0015001C: 0x00000000
0x00150020: 0x03FFFDFE
0x00150024: 0x03FFFDFE
0x00150028: 0x00000000
0x0015002C: 0x00000000
0x00150030: 0x00150608
0x00150034: 0x00150608
0x00150038: 0x00000000
0x0015003C: 0x00000000
0x00150040: 0x060C98BA
0x00150044: 0x060C98BA
0x00150048: 0x00000000
0x0015004C: 0x00000000
0x00150050: 0x87654321
0x00150054: 0xA9876543
0x00150058: 0x87654321
0x0015005C: 0xA9876543
0x00150060: 0x00000000
0x00150064: 0x00000000
0x00150068: 0x00000000
0x0015006C: 0x00000000
0x00150070: 0x00000000
0x00150074: 0x00000000
0x00150078: 0x00000000
0x0015007C: 0x00000000
0x00150080: 0x00000000
0x00150084: 0x00000000
0x00150088: 0x00000000
0x0015008C: 0x00000000
0x00150090: 0x00000000
0x00150094: 0x00000000
0x00150098: 0x00000000
0x0015009C: 0x00000000
0x001500A0: 0x36163616
0x001500A4: 0x36163616
0x001500A8: 0x36163616
0x001500AC: 0x36163616
0x001500B0: 0x00000000
0x001500B4: 0x36163616
0x001500B8: 0x36163616
0x001500BC: 0x36163616
0x001500C0: 0x36163616
0x001500C4: 0x00000000
0x001500C8: 0x04444001
0x001500CC: 0x08888001
0x001500D0: 0x111107F1
0x001500D4: 0x22220001
0x001500D8: 0x00000000
0x001500DC: 0x00000000
0x001500E0: 0x00000000
0x001500E4: 0x00000000
0x001500E8: 0x03FFFC00
0x001500EC: 0x03FFFC01
0x001500F0: 0x00000401
0x001500F4: 0x00040001
0x001500F8: 0x00000000
0x001500FC: 0x00000000
0x00150100: 0x80000200
0x00150104: 0xB040808B
0x00150108: 0xC4403F61
0x0015010C: 0x040000D8
0x00150110: 0x00D09820
0x00150114: 0x20013000
0x00150118: 0x00000047
0x0015011C: 0x00000000
0x00150120: 0x00000000
0x00150124: 0xA100480A
0x00150128: 0x00000000
0x0015012C: 0x01100468
0x00150130: 0x10000000
0x00150134: 0x00000000
0x00150138: 0x0740C0C0
0x0015013C: 0x00000000
0x00150140: 0x00000000
0x00150144: 0x000F1101
0x00150148: 0xDA7A5C11
0x0015014C: 0x00000000
0x00150150: 0x02000F00
0x00150154: 0x00280081
0x00150158: 0x60108000
0x0015015C: 0x00000000
0x00150160: 0xC00A0000
0x00150164: 0x00000000
0x00150168: 0x00002100
0x0015016C: 0x00000000
0x00150170: 0x00000000
0x00150174: 0x00000000
0x00150178: 0x00000000
0x0015017C: 0x00000000
0x00150180: 0x00000000
0x00150184: 0x00000000
0x00150188: 0x00000000
0x0015018C: 0x00000000
0x00150190: 0x00000000
0x00150194: 0x00000000
0x00150198: 0x00000000
0x0015019C: 0x00000000
0x001501A0: 0x00000000
0x001501A4: 0x00000000
0x001501A8: 0x00000000
0x001501AC: 0x00000000
0x001501B0: 0x00000202
0x001501B4: 0x00000000
0x001501B8: 0x00000101
0x001501BC: 0x00000000
0x001501C0: 0x00000000
0x001501C4: 0x00000000
0x001501C8: 0x00000000
0x001501CC: 0x00000000
0x001501D0: 0x00000000
0x001501D4: 0x00000000
0x001501D8: 0x00000000
0x001501DC: 0x00000000
0x001501E0: 0x00000117
0x001501E4: 0x00000000
0x001501E8: 0x00000000
0x001501EC: 0x00000000
0x001501F0: 0x00000000
0x001501F4: 0x00000000
0x001501F8: 0x00000000
0x001501FC: 0x00000000
0x00150200: 0x00001139
0x00150204: 0x0E0F1A0E
0x00150208: 0x000E0028
0x0015020C: 0x06000604
0x00150210: 0x00000010
0x00150214: 0x0008040C
0x00150218: 0x0000000C
0x0015021C: 0x00000000
0x00150220: 0x45010404
0x00150224: 0x45010606
0x00150228: 0x00000A01
0x0015022C: 0x0E820080
0x00150230: 0x000039ED
0x00150234: 0x1D141D08
0x00150238: 0x040002AD
0x0015023C: 0x24002024
0x00150240: 0x00000000
0x00150244: 0x7FFE0001
0x00150248: 0x00000000
0x0015024C: 0x00000000
0x00150250: 0x00DE0000
0x00150254: 0x0904000C
0x00150258: 0x021C0709
0x0015025C: 0x22002A2A
0x00150260: 0x1B8590F0
0x00150264: 0x1B8590F0
0x00150268: 0x00000000
0x0015026C: 0x00000000
0x00150270: 0x00000000
0x00150274: 0x00000000
0x00150278: 0x80000000
0x0015027C: 0x80000000
0x00150280: 0x00007072
0x00150284: 0x00000120
0x00150288: 0x00000552
0x0015028C: 0x18002980
0x00150290: 0x00000000
0x00150294: 0x00000000
0x00150298: 0x00000000
0x0015029C: 0x00000000
0x001502A0: 0x00000000
0x001502A4: 0x00000000
0x001502A8: 0x00000000
0x001502AC: 0x00000000
0x001502B0: 0x00000000
0x001502B4: 0x00000000
0x001502B8: 0x00000000
0x001502BC: 0x00000000
0x001502C0: 0x00000000
0x001502C4: 0x00000000
0x001502C8: 0x00000000
0x001502CC: 0x00000000
0x001502D0: 0x00000000
0x001502D4: 0x00000000
0x001502D8: 0x00000000
0x001502DC: 0x00000000
0x001502E0: 0x00000000
0x001502E4: 0x00000000
0x001502E8: 0x00000000
0x001502EC: 0x00000000
0x001502F0: 0x00000000
0x001502F4: 0x00000000
0x001502F8: 0x00000000
0x001502FC: 0x00000000
0x00150300: 0x00000100
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
Frequency: 3800
Ratio: 19
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Disabled
PowerDown: Disabled
Cmd2T: 1T
CL: 14
RCDWR: 14
RCDRD: 15
RP: 14
RAS: 26
RC: 40
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 6
FAW: 16
WTRS: 4
WTRL: 8
WR: 12
RDRDSCL: 5
WRWRSCL: 5
CWL: 12
RTP: 6
RDWR: 10
WRRD: 1
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 6
TRCPAGE: 0
CKE: 9
STAG: 222
MOD: 29
MODPDA: 29
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 20
RFC: 240
RFCns: 126.3158
RFC2: 178
RFC4: 110
REFI: 14829
REFIns: 7804.737
XP: 12
PHYWRD: 2
PHYWRL: 7
PHYRDL: 28

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 04 (4)
Index 007: 04 (4)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: 6C (108)
Index 021: 07 (7)
Index 022: 0E (14)
Index 023: 0F (15)
Index 024: 0E (14)
Index 025: 1A (26)
Index 026: 0E (14)
Index 027: FA (250)
Index 028: 05 (5)
Index 029: FD (253)
Index 030: 02 (2)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 3F (63)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 28 (40)
Index 038: F0 (240)
Index 039: 00 (0)
Index 040: B2 (178)
Index 041: 00 (0)
Index 042: 6E (110)
Index 043: 00 (0)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 06 (6)
Index 047: 0C (12)
Index 048: 04 (4)
Index 049: 08 (8)
Index 050: 09 (9)
Index 051: 0C (12)
Index 052: 06 (6)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 05 (5)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 05 (5)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 0A (10)
Index 062: 01 (1)
Index 063: 00 (0)
Index 064: 00 (0)
Index 065: 03 (3)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 06 (6)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 06 (6)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 38 (56)
Index 087: 38 (56)
Index 088: 38 (56)
Index 089: 03 (3)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 1F (31)
Index 092: 1F (31)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 01 (1)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: 8C (140)
Index 109: 00 (0)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: 5A (90)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: 8E (142)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 02 (2)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 0E (14)
Index 168: 06 (6)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 0.00000000
Offset 004: 0.00000000
Offset 008: 90.00000000
Offset 00C: 7.45090300
Offset 010: 0.00000000
Offset 014: 0.00000000
Offset 018: 1617.95600000
Offset 01C: 3.40720000
Offset 020: 142.00000000
Offset 024: 82.43395000
Offset 028: 1.30931600
Offset 02C: 1.16296000
Offset 030: 2.92845700
Offset 034: 30.36357000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 7.35566300
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 35.85869000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 3.99117000
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 82.43395000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.16296000
Offset 060: 9.27867000
Offset 064: 8.91191200
Offset 068: 10.18763000
Offset 06C: 0.98537010
Offset 070: 0.99999990
Offset 074: 30.36357000
Offset 078: 4.76205400
Offset 07C: 4.84998800
Offset 080: 4.84998800
Offset 084: 4.84998800
Offset 088: 4.84998800
Offset 08C: 4.84998800
Offset 090: 4.76205400
Offset 094: 4.84998800
Offset 098: 1.30931600
Offset 09C: 1.45000100
Offset 0A0: 1.16296000
Offset 0A4: 1.16032400
Offset 0A8: 7.50076100
Offset 0AC: 9.27867000
Offset 0B0: 1.19999900
Offset 0B4: 0.98750200
Offset 0B8: 9.02474100
Offset 0BC: 8.91191200
Offset 0C0: 1900.00000000
Offset 0C4: 1900.03100000
Offset 0C8: 1900.00000000
Offset 0CC: 1900.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 0.67147140
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 1.03327400
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.02491275
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 3.88605000
Offset 0F4: 0.00000000
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 0.32377980
Offset 104: 0.25193960
Offset 108: 0.01549356
Offset 10C: 0.01549356
Offset 110: 0.32638000
Offset 114: 0.09285448
Offset 118: 100.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1900.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1900.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 1900.00000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 0.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 1.00000000
Offset 16C: 0.00000000
Offset 170: 0.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 592.59260000
Offset 17C: 301.88680000
Offset 180: 31.25000000
Offset 184: 31.54910000
Offset 188: 1.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 0.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.00000000
Offset 1A8: 1.00000000
Offset 1AC: 0.00000000
Offset 1B0: 0.00000000
Offset 1B4: 0.00000000
Offset 1B8: 592.59260000
Offset 1BC: 301.88680000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 1.00000000
Offset 1CC: 0.01739130
Offset 1D0: 301.88690000
Offset 1D4: 301.89000000
Offset 1D8: 592.59260000
Offset 1DC: 301.88680000
Offset 1E0: 31.25000000
Offset 1E4: 31.54910000
Offset 1E8: 10.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 0.00000000
Offset 1F4: 0.00000000
Offset 1F8: 0.00000000
Offset 1FC: 30.30652000
Offset 200: 5.24529900
Offset 204: 0.00000000
Offset 208: 3.72229100
Offset 20C: 0.00000000
Offset 210: 2.48677600
Offset 214: 0.98537010
Offset 218: 65.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 0.95038550
Offset 224: 0.87957860
Offset 228: 0.94743530
Offset 22C: 0.77926870
Offset 230: 43.75000000
Offset 234: 1.30625000
Offset 238: 4.80000000
Offset 23C: 1.30625000
Offset 240: 23.52941000
Offset 244: 30.44118000
Offset 248: 0.65365220
Offset 24C: 4.76205400
Offset 250: 1.08170800
Offset 254: 0.00000000
Offset 258: 28.91101000
Offset 25C: 0.01378953
Offset 260: 0.00000000
Offset 264: 1.63835800
Offset 268: 0.00000000
Offset 26C: 0.00000000
Offset 270: 0.00000000
Offset 274: 0.00000000
Offset 278: 500.00000000
Offset 27C: 500.00000000
Offset 280: 500.00000000
Offset 284: 500.00000000
Offset 288: 457.14290000
Offset 28C: 457.14230000
Offset 290: 457.14290000
Offset 294: 147.31000000
Offset 298: 400.00000000
Offset 29C: 400.00000000
Offset 2A0: 0.00000000
Offset 2A4: 34.12447000
Offset 2A8: 29.50798000
Offset 2AC: 16.00000000
Offset 2B0: 1.24787900
Offset 2B4: 1.06044600
Offset 2B8: 0.86365190
Offset 2BC: 0.80930240
Offset 2C0: 0.00000000
Offset 2C4: 1.19737800
Offset 2C8: 2.42764300
Offset 2CC: 0.00000000
Offset 2D0: 0.96241100
Offset 2D4: 0.95114840
Offset 2D8: 0.92892020
Offset 2DC: 0.93875840
Offset 2E0: 0.00000000
Offset 2E4: 0.96577310
Offset 2E8: 1.04303400
Offset 2EC: 0.00000000
Offset 2F0: 32.93044000
Offset 2F4: 32.40870000
Offset 2F8: 32.00000000
Offset 2FC: 31.89674000
Offset 300: 31.30652000
Offset 304: 32.34782000
Offset 308: 35.36195000
Offset 30C: 30.23913000
Offset 310: 0.31098380
Offset 314: 0.27769470
Offset 318: 0.26012790
Offset 31C: 0.22793370
Offset 320: 0.00000000
Offset 324: 0.29250160
Offset 328: 0.43548380
Offset 32C: 0.00000000
Offset 330: 10.09313000
Offset 334: 9.94418000
Offset 338: 9.69364000
Offset 33C: 9.79696900
Offset 340: 0.00000000
Offset 344: 10.12949000
Offset 348: 10.84728000
Offset 34C: 0.00000000
Offset 350: 3.86471300
Offset 354: 3.81495200
Offset 358: 3.72897500
Offset 35C: 3.76586600
Offset 360: 0.00000000
Offset 364: 3.88060200
Offset 368: 4.11577400
Offset 36C: 0.00000000
Offset 370: 0.48341970
Offset 374: 0.24659740
Offset 378: 0.11475250
Offset 37C: 0.15494780
Offset 380: 0.00000000
Offset 384: 0.29633070
Offset 388: 1.49413600
Offset 38C: 0.00000000
Offset 390: 11.45626000
Offset 394: 6.14569500
Offset 398: 2.95674100
Offset 39C: 4.00974000
Offset 3A0: 0.00000000
Offset 3A4: 7.46708700
Offset 3A8: 33.32970000
Offset 3AC: 0.00000000
Offset 3B0: 88.54374000
Offset 3B4: 88.18795000
Offset 3B8: 88.49865000
Offset 3BC: 75.11827000
Offset 3C0: 0.00000000
Offset 3C4: 92.21288000
Offset 3C8: 66.67027000
Offset 3CC: 0.00000000
Offset 3D0: 0.00000000
Offset 3D4: 5.66634800
Offset 3D8: 8.54460900
Offset 3DC: 20.87200000
Offset 3E0: 99.99999000
Offset 3E4: 0.32004340
Offset 3E8: 0.00000000
Offset 3EC: 99.99999000
Offset 3F0: 0.00000000
Offset 3F4: 0.00000000
Offset 3F8: 0.00000000
Offset 3FC: 0.00000000
Offset 400: 0.00000000
Offset 404: 0.00000000
Offset 408: 0.00000000
Offset 40C: 0.00000000
Offset 410: 0.00000000
Offset 414: 0.00000000
Offset 418: 0.00000000
Offset 41C: 0.00000000
Offset 420: 0.00000000
Offset 424: 0.00000000
Offset 428: 0.00000000
Offset 42C: 0.00000000
Offset 430: 98.17396000
Offset 434: 83.10145000
Offset 438: 78.98550000
Offset 43C: 73.94202000
Offset 440: 0.00000000
Offset 444: 89.88404000
Offset 448: 99.97100000
Offset 44C: 0.00000000
Offset 450: 0.00000000
Offset 454: 0.00000000
Offset 458: 0.00000000
Offset 45C: 0.00000000
Offset 460: 0.00000000
Offset 464: 0.00000000
Offset 468: 0.00000000
Offset 46C: 0.00000000
Offset 470: 4.84998800
Offset 474: 4.84998800
Offset 478: 4.84998800
Offset 47C: 4.84998800
Offset 480: 4.84998800
Offset 484: 4.84998800
Offset 488: 4.84998800
Offset 48C: 4.84998800
Offset 490: 1.75301400
Offset 494: 1.75301400
Offset 498: 1.75301400
Offset 49C: 1.75301400
Offset 4A0: 0.55000120
Offset 4A4: 1.75301400
Offset 4A8: 1.75301400
Offset 4AC: 0.55000120
Offset 4B0: 0.00000000
Offset 4B4: 0.00000000
Offset 4B8: 0.00000000
Offset 4BC: 0.00000000
Offset 4C0: 0.00000000
Offset 4C4: 0.00000000
Offset 4C8: 0.00000000
Offset 4CC: 0.00000000
Offset 4D0: 66.10000000
Offset 4D4: 66.03043000
Offset 4D8: 65.83043000
Offset 4DC: 65.79565000
Offset 4E0: 254.00000000
Offset 4E4: 66.04347000
Offset 4E8: 68.96522000
Offset 4EC: 254.00000000
Offset 4F0: 1.37826100
Offset 4F4: 0.76521740
Offset 4F8: 0.33043480
Offset 4FC: 0.39130430
Offset 500: 0.00000000
Offset 504: 1.05217400
Offset 508: 3.13478300
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 0.00000000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 1.54743600
Offset 534: 1.67689400
Offset 538: 1.38199900
Offset 53C: 1.19805700
Offset 540: 0.00000000
Offset 544: 1.80342100
Offset 548: 1.87800300
Offset 54C: 0.00000000
Offset 550: 531.31150000
Offset 554: 280.63770000
Offset 558: 140.70010000
Offset 55C: 116.72530000
Offset 560: 0.00000000
Offset 564: 362.83500000
Offset 568: 1714.21900000
Offset 56C: 0.00000000
Offset 570: 284.98690000
Offset 574: 235.19560000
Offset 578: 184.81740000
Offset 57C: 166.50430000
Offset 580: 0.00000000
Offset 584: 239.02610000
Offset 588: 263.94350000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 1.41235500
Offset 594: 0.41011060
Offset 598: 32.03696000
Offset 59C: 2.18644500
Offset 5A0: 22.26159000
Offset 5A4: 4.25662000
Offset 5A8: 4.23862500
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 2047.00000000
Offset 5B4: 7.30000000
Offset 5B8: 0.00000000
Offset 5BC: 15.82609000
Offset 5C0: 0.24782610
Offset 5C4: 0.00000000
Offset 5C8: 0.99121090
Offset 5CC: 31.18978000
Offset 5D0: 0.00000000
Offset 5D4: 0.00000000
Offset 5D8: 0.00000000
Offset 5DC: 0.00000000
Offset 5E0: 0.00000000
Offset 5E4: 0.00000000
Offset 5E8: 0.00000000
Offset 5EC: 0.00000000
Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
Offset 600: 0.00000000
Offset 604: 0.00000000
Offset 608: 0.00000000
Offset 60C: 0.00000000
Offset 610: 0.00000000
Offset 614: 0.00000000
Offset 618: 0.00000000
Offset 61C: 0.00000000
Offset 620: 0.00000000
Offset 624: 0.00000000
Offset 628: 0.00000000
Offset 62C: 0.00000000
Offset 630: 0.00000000
Offset 634: 0.00000000
Offset 638: 0.00000000
Offset 63C: 0.00000000
Offset 640: 0.00000000
Offset 644: 0.00000000
Offset 648: 0.00000000
Offset 64C: 0.00000000
Offset 650: 0.00000000
Offset 654: 0.00000000
Offset 658: 0.00000000
Offset 65C: 0.00000000
Offset 660: 0.00000000
Offset 664: 0.00000000
Offset 668: 0.00000000
Offset 66C: 0.00000000
Offset 670: 0.00000000
Offset 674: 0.00000000
Offset 678: 0.00000000
Offset 67C: 0.00000000
Offset 680: 0.00000000
Offset 684: 0.00000000
Offset 688: 0.00000000
Offset 68C: 0.00000000
Offset 690: 0.00000000
Offset 694: 0.00000000
Offset 698: 0.00000000
Offset 69C: 0.00000000
Offset 6A0: 0.00000000
Offset 6A4: 0.00000000
Offset 6A8: 0.00000000
Offset 6AC: 0.00000000
Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 0.00000000
Offset 6F4: 0.00000000
Offset 6F8: 0.00000000
Offset 6FC: 0.00000000
Offset 700: 0.00000000
Offset 704: 0.00000000
Offset 708: 0.00000000
Offset 70C: 0.00000000
Offset 710: 0.00000000
Offset 714: 0.00000000
Offset 718: 0.00000000
Offset 71C: 0.00000000
Offset 720: 0.00000000
Offset 724: 0.00000000
Offset 728: 0.00000000
Offset 72C: 0.00000000
Offset 730: 0.00000000
Offset 734: 0.00000000
Offset 738: 0.00000000
Offset 73C: 0.00000000
Offset 740: 0.00000000
Offset 744: 0.00000000
Offset 748: 0.00000000
Offset 74C: 0.00000000
Offset 750: 0.00000000
Offset 754: 0.00000000
Offset 758: 0.00000000
Offset 75C: 0.00000000
Offset 760: 0.00000000
Offset 764: 0.00000000
Offset 768: 0.00000000
Offset 76C: 0.00000000
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 0.00000000
Offset 77C: 0.00000000
Offset 780: 0.00000000
Offset 784: 0.00000000
Offset 788: 0.00000000
Offset 78C: 0.00000000
Offset 790: 0.00000000
Offset 794: 0.00000000
Offset 798: 0.00000000
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
Offset 7AC: 0.00000000
Offset 7B0: 0.00000000
Offset 7B4: 0.00000000
Offset 7B8: 0.00000000
Offset 7BC: 0.00000000
Offset 7C0: 0.00000000
Offset 7C4: 0.00000000
Offset 7C8: 0.00000000
Offset 7CC: 0.00000000
Offset 7D0: 0.00000000
Offset 7D4: 0.00000000
Offset 7D8: 0.00000000
Offset 7DC: 0.00000000
Offset 7E0: 0.00000000

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
SmuType: TYPE_CPU3
TableVersion: 00380905
ConfiguredClockSpeed: 3800
MemRatio: 19
FCLK: 1900
MCLK: 1900
UCLK: 1900
VDDCR_SOC: 0.987502
CLDO_VDDP: 0.8795786
CLDO_VDDG_IOD: 0.9474353
CLDO_VDDG_CCD: 0.7792687

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Set VDDIO: 00030001
Set VTT: 00030002
Command Buffer Start: 00040001
Command Buffer End: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004
Set DRAM Map Inversion: 00050005
Set Curve Optimizer: 0005000A
Set IOD VDDG: 0005000B
Set Soc TDC Limit: 0005000C
Set Soc EDC Limit: 0005000D
Set Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000E
Get Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000F

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000026
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x015A0018
0x0005A010: 0x0129001B
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0xEB800000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x00280000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x28000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x38000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x80000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x00000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, you can use the latest dev version, until I'm ready with the release or ignore the message and allow the app to continue.






ZenTimings_v1.2.4.258-debug.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## mongoled

infraredbg said:


> Yes, you can use the latest dev version, until I'm ready with the release or ignore the message and allow the app to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings_v1.2.4.258-debug.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thanks for your input, was unsure where the issue lay as HWInfo64 is also missing PBO data and some other data since using the latest A93 BIOS.

Ive tried the version you have linked and it is working correctly.

Many thanks


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, something changed with latest AGESA and the first two values in the table are now zero.
First one should be PPT. ZenTimings was checking for first value only, because I thought that would be faster and so far it was always present.
Now it checks the whole table.

Not sure how much time I will be able to support it. There's always something changing and I can't even test it properly anymore.
Crosshair 6 Hero won't get bios update and now flashing B450 bios to the same B350 board (e.g. Asrock B450 Pro4 bios to Asrock B350 Pro4) is also blocked.
I really understand why The Stilt abandoned his RTC.


----------



## T[]RK

@infraredbg Hello! Today i saw that i installed my RAM in incorrect slots (1 and 3, instad 2 and 4). It's easy to redo it, but can ZenTimings detect that memory installed wrong and indicate it? Small sign at memory modules names would be very helpful (like circle with "!") or something like that.


----------



## Nighthog

infraredbg said:


> Yes, something changed with latest AGESA and the first two values in the table are now zero.
> First one should be PPT. ZenTimings was checking for first value only, because I thought that would be faster and so far it was always present.
> Now it checks the whole table.
> 
> Not sure how much time I will be able to support it. There's always something changing and I can't even test it properly anymore.
> Crosshair 6 Hero won't get bios update and now flashing B450 bios to the same B350 board (e.g. Asrock B450 Pro4 bios to Asrock B350 Pro4) is also blocked.
> I really understand why The Stilt abandoned his RTC.


You would need to target each release for a specific AGESA release and then either abandon the older ones but keep them as a different branch as AMD pushes out new ones. More work than should be necessary but...
One versions would not be correct for each and every one. Would need different tables for each AGESA in the code otherwise.


----------



## KedarWolf

How do I see if C-States and DF-States are enabled? ZenStates does NOT work on my CPU. 

Edit: Even ThrottleStop not working, I dunno why, I have a 5950x. 

Never mind on ThrottleStop, does not support AMD. :/



Code:


ZenTimings 1.2.5.286 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 11 Enterprise
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor
CodeName: Vermeer
CpuId: 00A20F10
Model: 33
ExtendedModel: 32
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 16
PhysicalCoreCount: 16
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 32
SMT: True
CCDCount: 2
CCXCount: 2
NumCoresInCCX: 8
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: MAG B550 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C91)
BiosVersion: A.72
SmuVersion: 56.53.0
SmuTableVersion: 00380805
PatchLevel: 0A201016

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 1
-- Slot: A2
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x0
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 1
-- Slot: B2
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x1
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00050000: 0x00000000
   0x00050004: 0x00000000
   0x00050008: 0x00000001
   0x0005000C: 0x00000201
   0x00050010: 0x00000000
   0x00050014: 0x00000000
   0x00050018: 0x00000000
   0x0005001C: 0x00000000
   0x00050020: 0x00000000
   0x00050024: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00050028: 0x00000000
   0x0005002C: 0x00000000
   0x00050030: 0x00150508
   0x00050034: 0x00150608
   0x00050038: 0x00000000
   0x0005003C: 0x00000000
   0x00050040: 0x070CBA98
   0x00050044: 0x060C98BA
   0x00050048: 0x00000000
   0x0005004C: 0x00000000
   0x00050050: 0x87654321
   0x00050054: 0xA9876543
   0x00050058: 0x87654321
   0x0005005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00050060: 0x00000000
   0x00050064: 0x00000000
   0x00050068: 0x00000000
   0x0005006C: 0x00000000
   0x00050070: 0x00000000
   0x00050074: 0x00000000
   0x00050078: 0x00000000
   0x0005007C: 0x00000000
   0x00050080: 0x00000000
   0x00050084: 0x00000001
   0x00050088: 0x00000000
   0x0005008C: 0x00000000
   0x00050090: 0x00000000
   0x00050094: 0x00000000
   0x00050098: 0x00000000
   0x0005009C: 0x00000000
   0x000500A0: 0x00000000
   0x000500A4: 0x00000000
   0x000500A8: 0x00000000
   0x000500AC: 0x00000000
   0x000500B0: 0x00000000
   0x000500B4: 0x36162B15
   0x000500B8: 0x360C2B0B
   0x000500BC: 0x0C2B1536
   0x000500C0: 0x0C2B162C
   0x000500C4: 0x00000000
   0x000500C8: 0x04444001
   0x000500CC: 0x08888001
   0x000500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x000500D4: 0x22220001
   0x000500D8: 0x00000000
   0x000500DC: 0x00000000
   0x000500E0: 0x00000000
   0x000500E4: 0x00000000
   0x000500E8: 0x03FFFC01
   0x000500EC: 0x03FFFC00
   0x000500F0: 0x00000804
   0x000500F4: 0x08040000
   0x000500F8: 0x00000000
   0x000500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050100: 0x80000200
   0x00050104: 0xB040808B
   0x00050108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0005010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00050110: 0x00D09820
   0x00050114: 0x20013000
   0x00050118: 0x00000047
   0x0005011C: 0x00000000
   0x00050120: 0x00000000
   0x00050124: 0x3100480A
   0x00050128: 0x00000000
   0x0005012C: 0x01100468
   0x00050130: 0x10000000
   0x00050134: 0x00000000
   0x00050138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0005013C: 0x00000000
   0x00050140: 0x00000000
   0x00050144: 0x000F1101
   0x00050148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0005014C: 0x00000000
   0x00050150: 0x02000F00
   0x00050154: 0x00280081
   0x00050158: 0x60108000
   0x0005015C: 0x00000000
   0x00050160: 0xF00A0000
   0x00050164: 0x00000000
   0x00050168: 0x00002100
   0x0005016C: 0x00000000
   0x00050170: 0x00000000
   0x00050174: 0x00000000
   0x00050178: 0x00000000
   0x0005017C: 0x00000000
   0x00050180: 0x00000000
   0x00050184: 0x00000000
   0x00050188: 0x00000000
   0x0005018C: 0x00000000
   0x00050190: 0x00000000
   0x00050194: 0x00000000
   0x00050198: 0x00000000
   0x0005019C: 0x00000000
   0x000501A0: 0x00000000
   0x000501A4: 0x00000000
   0x000501A8: 0x00000000
   0x000501AC: 0x00000000
   0x000501B0: 0x00000000
   0x000501B4: 0x00000000
   0x000501B8: 0x00000000
   0x000501BC: 0x00000000
   0x000501C0: 0x00000000
   0x000501C4: 0x00000000
   0x000501C8: 0x00000000
   0x000501CC: 0x00000000
   0x000501D0: 0x00000000
   0x000501D4: 0x00000000
   0x000501D8: 0x00000000
   0x000501DC: 0x00000000
   0x000501E0: 0x00000117
   0x000501E4: 0x00000000
   0x000501E8: 0x00000000
   0x000501EC: 0x00000000
   0x000501F0: 0x00000000
   0x000501F4: 0x00000000
   0x000501F8: 0x00000000
   0x000501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050200: 0x00001539
   0x00050204: 0x0F10150F
   0x00050208: 0x0015002C
   0x0005020C: 0x06000404
   0x00050210: 0x00000010
   0x00050214: 0x0008040E
   0x00050218: 0x0000000C
   0x0005021C: 0x00000000
   0x00050220: 0x44010404
   0x00050224: 0x44010606
   0x00050228: 0x00000A03
   0x0005022C: 0x0E820080
   0x00050230: 0x000039ED
   0x00050234: 0x1D141D08
   0x00050238: 0x040002AD
   0x0005023C: 0x24002024
   0x00050240: 0x00000000
   0x00050244: 0x7FFE0001
   0x00050248: 0x00000000
   0x0005024C: 0x00000000
   0x00050250: 0x00DE0000
   0x00050254: 0x0904000C
   0x00050258: 0x021C090A
   0x0005025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00050260: 0x20C6A11E
   0x00050264: 0x20C6A11E
   0x00050268: 0x00000000
   0x0005026C: 0x00000000
   0x00050270: 0x00000000
   0x00050274: 0x00000000
   0x00050278: 0x80000000
   0x0005027C: 0x80000000
   0x00050280: 0x00007071
   0x00050284: 0x00000120
   0x00050288: 0x00000552
   0x0005028C: 0x18002980
   0x00050290: 0x00000000
   0x00050294: 0x00000000
   0x00050298: 0x00000000
   0x0005029C: 0x00000000
   0x000502A0: 0x00000000
   0x000502A4: 0x00000000
   0x000502A8: 0x00000000
   0x000502AC: 0x00000000
   0x000502B0: 0x00000000
   0x000502B4: 0x00000000
   0x000502B8: 0x00000000
   0x000502BC: 0x00000000
   0x000502C0: 0x00000000
   0x000502C4: 0x00000000
   0x000502C8: 0x00000000
   0x000502CC: 0x00000000
   0x000502D0: 0x00000000
   0x000502D4: 0x00000000
   0x000502D8: 0x00000000
   0x000502DC: 0x00000000
   0x000502E0: 0x00000000
   0x000502E4: 0x00000000
   0x000502E8: 0x00000000
   0x000502EC: 0x00000000
   0x000502F0: 0x00000000
   0x000502F4: 0x00000000
   0x000502F8: 0x00000000
   0x000502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050300: 0x00000100
Channel1: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00150000: 0x00000000
   0x00150004: 0x00000000
   0x00150008: 0x00000001
   0x0015000C: 0x00000201
   0x00150010: 0x00000000
   0x00150014: 0x00000000
   0x00150018: 0x00000000
   0x0015001C: 0x00000000
   0x00150020: 0x00000000
   0x00150024: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00150028: 0x00000000
   0x0015002C: 0x00000000
   0x00150030: 0x00150508
   0x00150034: 0x00150608
   0x00150038: 0x00000000
   0x0015003C: 0x00000000
   0x00150040: 0x070CBA98
   0x00150044: 0x060C98BA
   0x00150048: 0x00000000
   0x0015004C: 0x00000000
   0x00150050: 0x87654321
   0x00150054: 0xA9876543
   0x00150058: 0x87654321
   0x0015005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00150060: 0x00000000
   0x00150064: 0x00000000
   0x00150068: 0x00000000
   0x0015006C: 0x00000000
   0x00150070: 0x00000000
   0x00150074: 0x00000000
   0x00150078: 0x00000000
   0x0015007C: 0x00000000
   0x00150080: 0x00000000
   0x00150084: 0x00000001
   0x00150088: 0x00000000
   0x0015008C: 0x00000000
   0x00150090: 0x00000000
   0x00150094: 0x00000000
   0x00150098: 0x00000000
   0x0015009C: 0x00000000
   0x001500A0: 0x00000000
   0x001500A4: 0x00000000
   0x001500A8: 0x00000000
   0x001500AC: 0x00000000
   0x001500B0: 0x00000000
   0x001500B4: 0x36162B15
   0x001500B8: 0x360C2B0B
   0x001500BC: 0x0C2B1536
   0x001500C0: 0x0C2B162C
   0x001500C4: 0x00000000
   0x001500C8: 0x04444001
   0x001500CC: 0x08888001
   0x001500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x001500D4: 0x22220001
   0x001500D8: 0x00000000
   0x001500DC: 0x00000000
   0x001500E0: 0x00000000
   0x001500E4: 0x00000000
   0x001500E8: 0x03FFFC01
   0x001500EC: 0x03FFFC00
   0x001500F0: 0x00000804
   0x001500F4: 0x08040000
   0x001500F8: 0x00000000
   0x001500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150100: 0x80000200
   0x00150104: 0xB040808B
   0x00150108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0015010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00150110: 0x00D09820
   0x00150114: 0x20013000
   0x00150118: 0x00000047
   0x0015011C: 0x00000000
   0x00150120: 0x00000000
   0x00150124: 0x3100480A
   0x00150128: 0x00000000
   0x0015012C: 0x01100468
   0x00150130: 0x10000000
   0x00150134: 0x00000000
   0x00150138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0015013C: 0x00000000
   0x00150140: 0x00000000
   0x00150144: 0x000F1101
   0x00150148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0015014C: 0x00000000
   0x00150150: 0x02000F00
   0x00150154: 0x00280081
   0x00150158: 0x60108000
   0x0015015C: 0x00000000
   0x00150160: 0xF00A0000
   0x00150164: 0x00000000
   0x00150168: 0x00002100
   0x0015016C: 0x00000000
   0x00150170: 0x00000000
   0x00150174: 0x00000000
   0x00150178: 0x00000000
   0x0015017C: 0x00000000
   0x00150180: 0x00000000
   0x00150184: 0x00000000
   0x00150188: 0x00000000
   0x0015018C: 0x00000000
   0x00150190: 0x00000000
   0x00150194: 0x00000000
   0x00150198: 0x00000000
   0x0015019C: 0x00000000
   0x001501A0: 0x00000000
   0x001501A4: 0x00000000
   0x001501A8: 0x00000000
   0x001501AC: 0x00000000
   0x001501B0: 0x00000000
   0x001501B4: 0x00000000
   0x001501B8: 0x00000000
   0x001501BC: 0x00000000
   0x001501C0: 0x00000000
   0x001501C4: 0x00000000
   0x001501C8: 0x00000000
   0x001501CC: 0x00000000
   0x001501D0: 0x00000000
   0x001501D4: 0x00000000
   0x001501D8: 0x00000000
   0x001501DC: 0x00000000
   0x001501E0: 0x00000117
   0x001501E4: 0x00000000
   0x001501E8: 0x00000000
   0x001501EC: 0x00000000
   0x001501F0: 0x00000000
   0x001501F4: 0x00000000
   0x001501F8: 0x00000000
   0x001501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150200: 0x00001539
   0x00150204: 0x0F10150F
   0x00150208: 0x0015002C
   0x0015020C: 0x06000404
   0x00150210: 0x00000010
   0x00150214: 0x0008040E
   0x00150218: 0x0000000C
   0x0015021C: 0x00000000
   0x00150220: 0x44010404
   0x00150224: 0x44010606
   0x00150228: 0x00000A03
   0x0015022C: 0x0E820080
   0x00150230: 0x000039ED
   0x00150234: 0x1D141D08
   0x00150238: 0x040002AD
   0x0015023C: 0x24002024
   0x00150240: 0x00000000
   0x00150244: 0x7FFE0001
   0x00150248: 0x00000000
   0x0015024C: 0x00000000
   0x00150250: 0x00DE0000
   0x00150254: 0x0904000C
   0x00150258: 0x021C090A
   0x0015025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00150260: 0x20C6A11E
   0x00150264: 0x20C6A11E
   0x00150268: 0x00000000
   0x0015026C: 0x00000000
   0x00150270: 0x00000000
   0x00150274: 0x00000000
   0x00150278: 0x80000000
   0x0015027C: 0x80000000
   0x00150280: 0x00007071
   0x00150284: 0x00000120
   0x00150288: 0x00000552
   0x0015028C: 0x18002980
   0x00150290: 0x00000000
   0x00150294: 0x00000000
   0x00150298: 0x00000000
   0x0015029C: 0x00000000
   0x001502A0: 0x00000000
   0x001502A4: 0x00000000
   0x001502A8: 0x00000000
   0x001502AC: 0x00000000
   0x001502B0: 0x00000000
   0x001502B4: 0x00000000
   0x001502B8: 0x00000000
   0x001502BC: 0x00000000
   0x001502C0: 0x00000000
   0x001502C4: 0x00000000
   0x001502C8: 0x00000000
   0x001502CC: 0x00000000
   0x001502D0: 0x00000000
   0x001502D4: 0x00000000
   0x001502D8: 0x00000000
   0x001502DC: 0x00000000
   0x001502E0: 0x00000000
   0x001502E4: 0x00000000
   0x001502E8: 0x00000000
   0x001502EC: 0x00000000
   0x001502F0: 0x00000000
   0x001502F4: 0x00000000
   0x001502F8: 0x00000000
   0x001502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150300: 0x00000100
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
Frequency: 3800
Ratio: 19
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Disabled
PowerDown: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T
CL: 15
RCDWR: 15
RCDRD: 16
RP: 21
RAS: 21
RC: 44
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 4
FAW: 16
WTRS: 4
WTRL: 8
WR: 12
RDRDSCL: 4
WRWRSCL: 4
CWL: 14
RTP: 6
RDWR: 10
WRRD: 3
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 6
TRCPAGE: 0
CKE: 9
STAG: 222
MOD: 29
MODPDA: 29
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 20
RFC: 286
RFCns: 150.5263
RFC2: 212
RFC4: 131
REFI: 14829
REFIns: 7804.737
XP: 12
PHYWRD: 2
PHYWRL: 9
PHYRDL: 28

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 01 (1)
Index 007: 01 (1)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: 6C (108)
Index 021: 07 (7)
Index 022: 0F (15)
Index 023: 10 (16)
Index 024: 0F (15)
Index 025: 15 (21)
Index 026: 15 (21)
Index 027: C8 (200)
Index 028: 05 (5)
Index 029: DA (218)
Index 030: 02 (2)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 1A (26)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 2C (44)
Index 038: 1E (30)
Index 039: 01 (1)
Index 040: D4 (212)
Index 041: 00 (0)
Index 042: 83 (131)
Index 043: 00 (0)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 04 (4)
Index 047: 0C (12)
Index 048: 04 (4)
Index 049: 08 (8)
Index 050: 09 (9)
Index 051: 0E (14)
Index 052: 06 (6)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 04 (4)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 04 (4)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 0A (10)
Index 062: 03 (3)
Index 063: 00 (0)
Index 064: 01 (1)
Index 065: 00 (0)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 10 (16)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 01 (1)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 0F (15)
Index 092: 0F (15)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 01 (1)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: 4A (74)
Index 109: 01 (1)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: E6 (230)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: E6 (230)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 02 (2)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 0E (14)
Index 168: 06 (6)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 0.00000000
Offset 004: 0.00000000
Offset 008: 230.00000000
Offset 00C: 44.43932000
Offset 010: 0.00000000
Offset 014: 0.00000000
Offset 018: 46605.03000000
Offset 01C: 3908.00600000
Offset 020: 230.00000000
Offset 024: 230.00000000
Offset 028: 1.49995800
Offset 02C: 1.49535300
Offset 030: 6.66324300
Offset 034: 101.75560000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 30.36674000
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 50.00488000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 3906.69500000
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 230.00000000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.49535300
Offset 060: 64.97363000
Offset 064: 23.20485000
Offset 068: 11.55168000
Offset 06C: 1.02526900
Offset 070: 1.00000000
Offset 074: 101.75560000
Offset 078: 4.77853400
Offset 07C: 5.20010500
Offset 080: 5.20010500
Offset 084: 5.20010500
Offset 088: 5.20010500
Offset 08C: 5.20010500
Offset 090: 4.77853400
Offset 094: 5.20010500
Offset 098: 1.49995800
Offset 09C: 1.50000000
Offset 0A0: 1.49535300
Offset 0A4: 1.46232900
Offset 0A8: 44.43978000
Offset 0AC: 64.97363000
Offset 0B0: 1.19997600
Offset 0B4: 1.17786600
Offset 0B8: 19.70164000
Offset 0BC: 23.20485000
Offset 0C0: 1900.00000000
Offset 0C4: 1900.01800000
Offset 0C8: 1900.00000000
Offset 0CC: 1900.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 0.59387810
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 1.14147900
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.01689409
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 3.57105000
Offset 0F4: 0.00000000
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 0.24905610
Offset 104: 0.62066350
Offset 108: 0.01027171
Offset 10C: 0.01027171
Offset 110: 0.25199930
Offset 114: 0.10908110
Offset 118: 100.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1900.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1900.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 1900.00000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 0.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 1.00000000
Offset 16C: 0.00000000
Offset 170: 0.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 592.59260000
Offset 17C: 301.88680000
Offset 180: 31.25000000
Offset 184: 39.68559000
Offset 188: 1.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 0.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.00000000
Offset 1A8: 1.00000000
Offset 1AC: 0.00000000
Offset 1B0: 0.00000000
Offset 1B4: 0.00000000
Offset 1B8: 592.59260000
Offset 1BC: 301.88680000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 1.00000000
Offset 1CC: 0.00049975
Offset 1D0: 592.58360000
Offset 1D4: 523.66190000
Offset 1D8: 592.59260000
Offset 1DC: 301.88680000
Offset 1E0: 31.25000000
Offset 1E4: 39.68559000
Offset 1E8: 10.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 0.00000000
Offset 1F4: 0.00000000
Offset 1F8: 0.00000000
Offset 1FC: 32.18878000
Offset 200: 5.45546200
Offset 204: 0.00000000
Offset 208: 10.93113000
Offset 20C: 0.00000000
Offset 210: 3.02201300
Offset 214: 1.02526900
Offset 218: 105.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 0.95038550
Offset 224: 0.89728030
Offset 228: 1.14805500
Offset 22C: 1.09790000
Offset 230: 59.75000000
Offset 234: 1.50000000
Offset 238: 4.92500000
Offset 23C: 1.47500000
Offset 240: 75.00000000
Offset 244: 108.75000000
Offset 248: 1.39240900
Offset 24C: 4.77853400
Offset 250: 1.27778900
Offset 254: 0.00000000
Offset 258: 101.84450000
Offset 25C: 0.03502473
Offset 260: 0.00000000
Offset 264: 0.00000000
Offset 268: 0.00000000
Offset 26C: 0.00000000
Offset 270: 0.00000000
Offset 274: 45.71922000
Offset 278: 500.00000000
Offset 27C: 500.00000000
Offset 280: 500.00000000
Offset 284: 500.00000000
Offset 288: 457.14290000
Offset 28C: 457.13860000
Offset 290: 457.14290000
Offset 294: 188.07430000
Offset 298: 400.00000000
Offset 29C: 400.00000000
Offset 2A0: 0.00000000
Offset 2A4: 45.31841000
Offset 2A8: 38.93820000
Offset 2AC: 62.00000000
Offset 2B0: 2.51341300
Offset 2B4: 2.42696400
Offset 2B8: 2.33418100
Offset 2BC: 2.44923600
Offset 2C0: 3.08611000
Offset 2C4: 2.44698900
Offset 2C8: 2.30148900
Offset 2CC: 2.38756600
Offset 2D0: 1.49281300
Offset 2D4: 3.04964300
Offset 2D8: 1.74596800
Offset 2DC: 1.27904400
Offset 2E0: 6.82774000
Offset 2E4: 1.17853900
Offset 2E8: 1.16629100
Offset 2EC: 1.44180600
Offset 2F0: 0.89156360
Offset 2F4: 0.84377010
Offset 2F8: 0.84544550
Offset 2FC: 0.84539400
Offset 300: 0.88757760
Offset 304: 0.84960070
Offset 308: 0.84044400
Offset 30C: 0.85040740
Offset 310: 0.90712010
Offset 314: 1.00147700
Offset 318: 0.91391800
Offset 31C: 0.89008870
Offset 320: 1.20825000
Offset 324: 0.88860170
Offset 328: 0.88592150
Offset 32C: 0.90380600
Offset 330: 36.68878000
Offset 334: 38.28823000
Offset 338: 37.32409000
Offset 33C: 39.20540000
Offset 340: 38.91804000
Offset 344: 39.26499000
Offset 348: 36.94715000
Offset 34C: 38.43428000
Offset 350: 35.82072000
Offset 354: 37.52536000
Offset 358: 37.90092000
Offset 35C: 33.45815000
Offset 360: 48.84283000
Offset 364: 32.76787000
Offset 368: 35.99937000
Offset 36C: 33.08658000
Offset 370: 122.62080000
Offset 374: 140.32800000
Offset 378: 128.59230000
Offset 37C: 151.94550000
Offset 380: 161.56130000
Offset 384: 152.54080000
Offset 388: 124.45510000
Offset 38C: 141.90750000
Offset 390: 118.39240000
Offset 394: 143.58520000
Offset 398: 136.95940000
Offset 39C: 93.64564000
Offset 3A0: 353.65780000
Offset 3A4: 86.40037000
Offset 3A8: 114.64500000
Offset 3AC: 91.03246000
Offset 3B0: 12.84363000
Offset 3B4: 12.78493000
Offset 3B8: 12.73660000
Offset 3BC: 12.79419000
Offset 3C0: 12.99005000
Offset 3C4: 12.79296000
Offset 3C8: 12.71290000
Offset 3CC: 12.76338000
Offset 3D0: 12.87963000
Offset 3D4: 13.70745000
Offset 3D8: 12.99381000
Offset 3DC: 12.75373000
Offset 3E0: 15.39359000
Offset 3E4: 12.71287000
Offset 3E8: 12.75263000
Offset 3EC: 12.89559000
Offset 3F0: 3.66990000
Offset 3F4: 3.63652800
Offset 3F8: 3.63080000
Offset 3FC: 3.63032200
Offset 400: 3.69089400
Offset 404: 3.62937000
Offset 408: 3.62699100
Offset 40C: 3.62842100
Offset 410: 3.87979800
Offset 414: 4.13080700
Offset 418: 3.90713600
Offset 41C: 3.85026100
Offset 420: 4.60197400
Offset 424: 3.84045400
Offset 428: 3.83991900
Offset 42C: 3.89613600
Offset 430: 0.13444320
Offset 434: 0.03979569
Offset 438: 0.02093304
Offset 43C: 0.02534801
Offset 440: 0.31226290
Offset 444: 0.02208601
Offset 448: 0.01665205
Offset 44C: 0.01791860
Offset 450: 0.25914400
Offset 454: 1.13544400
Offset 458: 0.23995690
Offset 45C: 0.13886480
Offset 460: 3.71562800
Offset 464: 0.08447258
Offset 468: 0.04529632
Offset 46C: 0.22205690
Offset 470: 3.23315900
Offset 474: 1.01957100
Offset 478: 0.56318990
Offset 47C: 0.67318480
Offset 480: 6.74742700
Offset 484: 0.59019090
Offset 488: 0.45444390
Offset 48C: 0.48611330
Offset 490: 5.57768800
Offset 494: 24.45105000
Offset 498: 5.94030400
Offset 49C: 3.07810600
Offset 4A0: 78.28232000
Offset 4A4: 1.96178000
Offset 4A8: 1.08874100
Offset 4AC: 5.09363500
Offset 4B0: 96.76682000
Offset 4B4: 98.98039000
Offset 4B8: 99.43680000
Offset 4BC: 99.32680000
Offset 4C0: 93.25255000
Offset 4C4: 99.40979000
Offset 4C8: 99.54557000
Offset 4CC: 99.51389000
Offset 4D0: 94.42230000
Offset 4D4: 75.54898000
Offset 4D8: 94.05972000
Offset 4DC: 96.92189000
Offset 4E0: 21.71770000
Offset 4E4: 98.03819000
Offset 4E8: 98.91122000
Offset 4EC: 94.90639000
Offset 4F0: 0.00000000
Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
Offset 4FC: 0.00000000
Offset 500: 0.00000000
Offset 504: 0.00000000
Offset 508: 0.00000000
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 0.00000000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 0.00000000
Offset 534: 0.00000000
Offset 538: 0.00000000
Offset 53C: 0.00000000
Offset 540: 0.00000000
Offset 544: 0.00000000
Offset 548: 0.00000000
Offset 54C: 0.00000000
Offset 550: 0.00000000
Offset 554: 0.00000000
Offset 558: 0.00000000
Offset 55C: 0.00000000
Offset 560: 0.00000000
Offset 564: 0.00000000
Offset 568: 0.00000000
Offset 56C: 0.00000000
Offset 570: 0.00000000
Offset 574: 0.00000000
Offset 578: 0.00000000
Offset 57C: 0.00000000
Offset 580: 0.00000000
Offset 584: 0.00000000
Offset 588: 0.00000000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 0.00000000
Offset 594: 0.00000000
Offset 598: 0.00000000
Offset 59C: 0.00000000
Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 6.66675300
Offset 5B4: 6.66675300
Offset 5B8: 6.66675300
Offset 5BC: 6.66675300
Offset 5C0: 6.66675300
Offset 5C4: 6.66675300
Offset 5C8: 6.66675300
Offset 5CC: 6.66675300
Offset 5D0: 6.66675300
Offset 5D4: 6.66675300
Offset 5D8: 6.66675300
Offset 5DC: 6.66675300
Offset 5E0: 6.66675300
Offset 5E4: 6.66675300
Offset 5E8: 6.66675300
Offset 5EC: 6.66675300
Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
Offset 600: 0.00000000
Offset 604: 0.00000000
Offset 608: 0.00000000
Offset 60C: 0.00000000
Offset 610: 0.00000000
Offset 614: 0.00000000
Offset 618: 0.00000000
Offset 61C: 0.00000000
Offset 620: 0.00000000
Offset 624: 0.00000000
Offset 628: 0.00000000
Offset 62C: 0.00000000
Offset 630: 5.20010500
Offset 634: 5.20010500
Offset 638: 5.20010500
Offset 63C: 5.20010500
Offset 640: 5.20010500
Offset 644: 5.20010500
Offset 648: 5.20010500
Offset 64C: 5.20010500
Offset 650: 5.20010500
Offset 654: 5.20010500
Offset 658: 5.20010500
Offset 65C: 5.20010500
Offset 660: 5.20010500
Offset 664: 5.20010500
Offset 668: 5.20010500
Offset 66C: 5.20010500
Offset 670: 3.38318200
Offset 674: 3.38318200
Offset 678: 3.38318200
Offset 67C: 3.38318200
Offset 680: 3.38318200
Offset 684: 3.38318200
Offset 688: 3.38318200
Offset 68C: 3.38318200
Offset 690: 3.38318200
Offset 694: 3.38318200
Offset 698: 3.38318200
Offset 69C: 3.38318200
Offset 6A0: 3.38318200
Offset 6A4: 3.38318200
Offset 6A8: 3.38318200
Offset 6AC: 3.38318200
Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 26.09395000
Offset 6F4: 26.00000000
Offset 6F8: 25.98551000
Offset 6FC: 25.99700000
Offset 700: 27.37781000
Offset 704: 25.98551000
Offset 708: 25.98551000
Offset 70C: 25.98551000
Offset 710: 26.05897000
Offset 714: 27.94403000
Offset 718: 26.47526000
Offset 71C: 25.94903000
Offset 720: 31.58171000
Offset 724: 25.80260000
Offset 728: 25.70815000
Offset 72C: 26.03998000
Offset 730: 0.22938530
Offset 734: 0.05247376
Offset 738: 0.08895552
Offset 73C: 0.03898051
Offset 740: 0.62118940
Offset 744: 0.01149425
Offset 748: 0.01999000
Offset 74C: 0.01449275
Offset 750: 0.41579210
Offset 754: 2.57471300
Offset 758: 1.02648700
Offset 75C: 0.24287860
Offset 760: 6.47176400
Offset 764: 0.17291360
Offset 768: 0.04647676
Offset 76C: 0.67266370
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 0.00000000
Offset 77C: 0.00000000
Offset 780: 0.00000000
Offset 784: 0.00000000
Offset 788: 0.00000000
Offset 78C: 0.00000000
Offset 790: 0.00000000
Offset 794: 0.00000000
Offset 798: 0.00000000
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
Offset 7AC: 0.00000000
Offset 7B0: 1.27234400
Offset 7B4: 1.33488700
Offset 7B8: 1.31425400
Offset 7BC: 1.29080300
Offset 7C0: 1.40246600
Offset 7C4: 1.27675400
Offset 7C8: 1.28193500
Offset 7CC: 1.31636200
Offset 7D0: 1.40220200
Offset 7D4: 2.55107000
Offset 7D8: 1.69047600
Offset 7DC: 1.71494400
Offset 7E0: 2.37371300

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
SmuType: TYPE_CPU3
TableVersion: 00380805
ConfiguredClockSpeed: 3800
MemRatio: 19
FCLK: 1900
MCLK: 1900
UCLK: 1900
VDDCR_SOC: 1.177866
CLDO_VDDP: 0.8972803
CLDO_VDDG_IOD: 1.148055
CLDO_VDDG_CCD: 1.0979

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Command Buffer Start: 00030001
Command Buffer End: 00030002
Set VDDIO: 00040001
Set VTT: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004
Set DRAM Map Inversion: 00050005
Set Curve Optimizer: 0005000A
Set IOD VDDG: 0005000B
Set Soc TDC Limit: 0005000C
Set Soc EDC Limit: 0005000D
Set Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000E
Get Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000F
Set GFX Curve Optimizer: 00050010

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000006
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x013B0032
0x0005A010: 0x010E0031
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0x00000000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x00080000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x08000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x38000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x80000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## Veii

Can i request a strange feature ?
Is it possible for ZenTimings to check all channels and alarm (mark it red or show a yellow triangle on the bottom)
If tPHYRDL or tPHYWRL missmatches between set dimms.
A difference on tPHYRDL indicates that cLDO_VDDP from PHY was not enough (too low) to reach the furthest mem-slot and so does indicate throttling
(a combination of too low cLDO_VDDP or too high procODT, or bad RTTs ~ but a clear sign that memory training just barely passed yet was autocorrected because of user error)

A ease of use fashion addition, as many people barely to never notice the 2nd slot B1 running lower IOL than the first A1 slot.
Nobody checks & me neither at the start, as we didn't know - this being actually a thing.
I think the change is tiny and can be masked as simple Yellow Warning Triangle at the bottom right corner.
Or even without visual indication, could mark tPHYRDL Red & switch to the "wrong" channel that has an issue

I can see it getting confused when a user mixes and missmatches dimms ~ but it could be a good addition from a personal perspective 
And for people who don't understand, would show on their screenshots ~ that their cLDO_VDDP voltage was too low


----------



## infraredbg

It's not that strange of a request. Most people are probably not aware that selecting a different DIMM (on a different channel) from the dropdown reads the timings of that channel.
It can be combined with the previous request about notifying for non-optimal slots used.
Will think about that.


----------



## Veii

infraredbg said:


> It's not that strange of a request
> 
> Will think about that.


Thank you 
I actually managed to corrupt ZenTimings config yesterday
Was wondering why it wouldn't open

Any chance to build in a mechanism that first checks the config and erases it, if corrupted/unreadable ?


----------



## infraredbg

Veii said:


> Any chance to build in a mechanism that first checks the config and erases it, if corrupted/unreadable ?


It should have checks in place, but maybe I've missed something. Deserialization of the settings should fail if the file is corrupted and recreate a clean settings file.
Will check that block of code for errors. Thanks for reporting.

PS: Should even display a dialog, maybe the exception is not InvalidOperationException, changing it to a generic Exception would probably fix it.








ZenTimings/AppSettings.cs at master · irusanov/ZenTimings


Contribute to irusanov/ZenTimings development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Veii

infraredbg said:


> It should have checks in place, but maybe I've missed something. Deserialization of the settings should fail if the file is corrupted and recreate a clean settings file.
> Will check that block of code for errors. Thanks for reporting.
> 
> PS: Should even display a dialog, maybe the exception is not InvalidOperationException, changing it to a generic Exception would probably fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings/AppSettings.cs at master · irusanov/ZenTimings
> 
> 
> Contribute to irusanov/ZenTimings development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


Mmm,
I've opened the config and it was "corrupted binary" 
Corrupted non ASCII values
Wiping the config then fixed the issue.
I think it happened while running TM5 and switching to dark mode
System crashed and ZT wasn't able to be opened next boot 

Sadly no pop-up boxes or anything. Just didn't open itself anymore on couple of retries


----------



## mongoled

Just a heads up,

the latest beta BIOS for the MSI X570 Unify has for the first time in many BIOS revisions stopped reading vDIMM/MEMVTT










** EDIT **

Same thing on version 1.2.5


----------



## Nighthog

Just a information that the MSI *X570S Unify-X MAX* is reading *MEM VREF* voltage rather than *MEM VTT*.
1.2.0.5 Agesa.

EDIT: After this I suspect the Aorus X570 Xtreme is also reading MEM VREF rather than the MEM VTT in the application. [1.2.0.5 & 1.2.0.6b]


----------



## KedarWolf

Zen Timings detects my RAM wrong.

Here are Zen Timings, debug log and CPU-Z which detects it properly.












Code:


ZenTimings 1.2.5.286 Debug Report

######################################################
System Info
######################################################
OS: Microsoft Windows 11 Enterprise
CpuName: AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor
CodeName: Vermeer
CpuId: 00A20F10
Model: 33
ExtendedModel: 32
PackageType: 2
FusedCoreCount: 16
PhysicalCoreCount: 16
NodesPerProcessor: 1
Threads: 32
SMT: True
CCDCount: 2
CCXCount: 2
NumCoresInCCX: 8
MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
MbName: MEG X570S UNIFY-X MAX (MS-7D51)
BiosVersion: 1.0GO
SmuVersion: 56.52.0
SmuTableVersion: 00380805
PatchLevel: 0A201016

######################################################
Memory Modules
######################################################
P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 0
-- Slot: A1
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x0
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 0
-- Slot: B1
-- Dual Rank
-- DCT Offset: 0x1
-- Manufacturer: Unknown
-- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz

######################################################
Memory Channels Info
######################################################
Channel0: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00050000: 0x00000001
   0x00050004: 0x00000201
   0x00050008: 0x00000000
   0x0005000C: 0x00000000
   0x00050010: 0x00000000
   0x00050014: 0x00000000
   0x00050018: 0x00000000
   0x0005001C: 0x00000000
   0x00050020: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00050024: 0x00000000
   0x00050028: 0x00000000
   0x0005002C: 0x00000000
   0x00050030: 0x00150608
   0x00050034: 0x00150508
   0x00050038: 0x00000000
   0x0005003C: 0x00000000
   0x00050040: 0x060C98BA
   0x00050044: 0x070CBA98
   0x00050048: 0x00000000
   0x0005004C: 0x00000000
   0x00050050: 0x87654321
   0x00050054: 0xA9876543
   0x00050058: 0x87654321
   0x0005005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00050060: 0x00000000
   0x00050064: 0x00000000
   0x00050068: 0x00000000
   0x0005006C: 0x00000000
   0x00050070: 0x00000000
   0x00050074: 0x00000000
   0x00050078: 0x00000000
   0x0005007C: 0x00000000
   0x00050080: 0x00000001
   0x00050084: 0x00000000
   0x00050088: 0x00000000
   0x0005008C: 0x00000000
   0x00050090: 0x00000000
   0x00050094: 0x00000000
   0x00050098: 0x00000000
   0x0005009C: 0x00000000
   0x000500A0: 0x36162B15
   0x000500A4: 0x360C2B0B
   0x000500A8: 0x0C2B1536
   0x000500AC: 0x0C2B162C
   0x000500B0: 0x00000000
   0x000500B4: 0x00000000
   0x000500B8: 0x00000000
   0x000500BC: 0x00000000
   0x000500C0: 0x00000000
   0x000500C4: 0x00000000
   0x000500C8: 0x04444001
   0x000500CC: 0x08888001
   0x000500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x000500D4: 0x22220001
   0x000500D8: 0x00000000
   0x000500DC: 0x00000000
   0x000500E0: 0x00000000
   0x000500E4: 0x00000000
   0x000500E8: 0x03FFFC01
   0x000500EC: 0x03FFFC00
   0x000500F0: 0x00000201
   0x000500F4: 0x00000201
   0x000500F8: 0x00000000
   0x000500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050100: 0x80000200
   0x00050104: 0xB040808B
   0x00050108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0005010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00050110: 0x00D09820
   0x00050114: 0x20013000
   0x00050118: 0x00000047
   0x0005011C: 0x00000000
   0x00050120: 0x00000000
   0x00050124: 0xC100480A
   0x00050128: 0x00000000
   0x0005012C: 0x01100468
   0x00050130: 0x10000000
   0x00050134: 0x00000000
   0x00050138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0005013C: 0x00000000
   0x00050140: 0x00000000
   0x00050144: 0x000F1100
   0x00050148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0005014C: 0x00000000
   0x00050150: 0x02000F00
   0x00050154: 0x00280081
   0x00050158: 0x60108000
   0x0005015C: 0x00000000
   0x00050160: 0xF00A0000
   0x00050164: 0x00000000
   0x00050168: 0x00002100
   0x0005016C: 0x00000000
   0x00050170: 0x00000000
   0x00050174: 0x00000000
   0x00050178: 0x00000000
   0x0005017C: 0x00000000
   0x00050180: 0x00000000
   0x00050184: 0x00000000
   0x00050188: 0x00000000
   0x0005018C: 0x00000000
   0x00050190: 0x00000000
   0x00050194: 0x00000000
   0x00050198: 0x00000000
   0x0005019C: 0x00000000
   0x000501A0: 0x00000000
   0x000501A4: 0x00000000
   0x000501A8: 0x00000000
   0x000501AC: 0x00000000
   0x000501B0: 0x00000000
   0x000501B4: 0x00000000
   0x000501B8: 0x00000000
   0x000501BC: 0x00000000
   0x000501C0: 0x00000000
   0x000501C4: 0x00000000
   0x000501C8: 0x00000000
   0x000501CC: 0x00000000
   0x000501D0: 0x00000000
   0x000501D4: 0x00000000
   0x000501D8: 0x00000000
   0x000501DC: 0x00000000
   0x000501E0: 0x00000117
   0x000501E4: 0x00000000
   0x000501E8: 0x00000000
   0x000501EC: 0x00000000
   0x000501F0: 0x00000000
   0x000501F4: 0x00000000
   0x000501F8: 0x00000000
   0x000501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050200: 0x00001539
   0x00050204: 0x080F150E
   0x00050208: 0x00130028
   0x0005020C: 0x06000404
   0x00050210: 0x00000010
   0x00050214: 0x0008030C
   0x00050218: 0x0000000A
   0x0005021C: 0x00000000
   0x00050220: 0x42010404
   0x00050224: 0x42010606
   0x00050228: 0x00000A01
   0x0005022C: 0x0E820080
   0x00050230: 0x000039ED
   0x00050234: 0x1D141D08
   0x00050238: 0x040002AD
   0x0005023C: 0x24002024
   0x00050240: 0x00000000
   0x00050244: 0x7FFE0001
   0x00050248: 0x00000000
   0x0005024C: 0x00000000
   0x00050250: 0x00DE0000
   0x00050254: 0x0904000C
   0x00050258: 0x021A0709
   0x0005025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00050260: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00050264: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00050268: 0x00000000
   0x0005026C: 0x00000000
   0x00050270: 0x00000000
   0x00050274: 0x00000000
   0x00050278: 0x80000000
   0x0005027C: 0x80000000
   0x00050280: 0x00007072
   0x00050284: 0x00000120
   0x00050288: 0x00000552
   0x0005028C: 0x18002980
   0x00050290: 0x00000000
   0x00050294: 0x00000000
   0x00050298: 0x00000000
   0x0005029C: 0x00000000
   0x000502A0: 0x00000000
   0x000502A4: 0x00000000
   0x000502A8: 0x00000000
   0x000502AC: 0x00000000
   0x000502B0: 0x00000000
   0x000502B4: 0x00000000
   0x000502B8: 0x00000000
   0x000502BC: 0x00000000
   0x000502C0: 0x00000000
   0x000502C4: 0x00000000
   0x000502C8: 0x00000000
   0x000502CC: 0x00000000
   0x000502D0: 0x00000000
   0x000502D4: 0x00000000
   0x000502D8: 0x00000000
   0x000502DC: 0x00000000
   0x000502E0: 0x00000000
   0x000502E4: 0x00000000
   0x000502E8: 0x00000000
   0x000502EC: 0x00000000
   0x000502F0: 0x00000000
   0x000502F4: 0x00000000
   0x000502F8: 0x00000000
   0x000502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00050300: 0x00000100
Channel1: True
-- UMC Registers
   0x00150000: 0x00000001
   0x00150004: 0x00000201
   0x00150008: 0x00000000
   0x0015000C: 0x00000000
   0x00150010: 0x00000000
   0x00150014: 0x00000000
   0x00150018: 0x00000000
   0x0015001C: 0x00000000
   0x00150020: 0x03FFFDFE
   0x00150024: 0x00000000
   0x00150028: 0x00000000
   0x0015002C: 0x00000000
   0x00150030: 0x00150608
   0x00150034: 0x00150508
   0x00150038: 0x00000000
   0x0015003C: 0x00000000
   0x00150040: 0x060C98BA
   0x00150044: 0x070CBA98
   0x00150048: 0x00000000
   0x0015004C: 0x00000000
   0x00150050: 0x87654321
   0x00150054: 0xA9876543
   0x00150058: 0x87654321
   0x0015005C: 0xA9876543
   0x00150060: 0x00000000
   0x00150064: 0x00000000
   0x00150068: 0x00000000
   0x0015006C: 0x00000000
   0x00150070: 0x00000000
   0x00150074: 0x00000000
   0x00150078: 0x00000000
   0x0015007C: 0x00000000
   0x00150080: 0x00000001
   0x00150084: 0x00000000
   0x00150088: 0x00000000
   0x0015008C: 0x00000000
   0x00150090: 0x00000000
   0x00150094: 0x00000000
   0x00150098: 0x00000000
   0x0015009C: 0x00000000
   0x001500A0: 0x36162B15
   0x001500A4: 0x360C2B0B
   0x001500A8: 0x0C2B1536
   0x001500AC: 0x0C2B162C
   0x001500B0: 0x00000000
   0x001500B4: 0x00000000
   0x001500B8: 0x00000000
   0x001500BC: 0x00000000
   0x001500C0: 0x00000000
   0x001500C4: 0x00000000
   0x001500C8: 0x04444001
   0x001500CC: 0x08888001
   0x001500D0: 0x111107F1
   0x001500D4: 0x22220001
   0x001500D8: 0x00000000
   0x001500DC: 0x00000000
   0x001500E0: 0x00000000
   0x001500E4: 0x00000000
   0x001500E8: 0x03FFFC01
   0x001500EC: 0x03FFFC00
   0x001500F0: 0x00000201
   0x001500F4: 0x00000201
   0x001500F8: 0x00000000
   0x001500FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150100: 0x80000200
   0x00150104: 0xB040808B
   0x00150108: 0xC4403F61
   0x0015010C: 0x040000D8
   0x00150110: 0x00D09820
   0x00150114: 0x20013000
   0x00150118: 0x00000047
   0x0015011C: 0x00000000
   0x00150120: 0x00000000
   0x00150124: 0xC100480A
   0x00150128: 0x00000000
   0x0015012C: 0x01100468
   0x00150130: 0x10000000
   0x00150134: 0x00000000
   0x00150138: 0x0740C0C0
   0x0015013C: 0x00000000
   0x00150140: 0x00000000
   0x00150144: 0x000F1100
   0x00150148: 0xDA7A5C11
   0x0015014C: 0x00000000
   0x00150150: 0x02000F00
   0x00150154: 0x00280081
   0x00150158: 0x60108000
   0x0015015C: 0x00000000
   0x00150160: 0xF00A0000
   0x00150164: 0x00000000
   0x00150168: 0x00002100
   0x0015016C: 0x00000000
   0x00150170: 0x00000000
   0x00150174: 0x00000000
   0x00150178: 0x00000000
   0x0015017C: 0x00000000
   0x00150180: 0x00000000
   0x00150184: 0x00000000
   0x00150188: 0x00000000
   0x0015018C: 0x00000000
   0x00150190: 0x00000000
   0x00150194: 0x00000000
   0x00150198: 0x00000000
   0x0015019C: 0x00000000
   0x001501A0: 0x00000000
   0x001501A4: 0x00000000
   0x001501A8: 0x00000000
   0x001501AC: 0x00000000
   0x001501B0: 0x00000000
   0x001501B4: 0x00000000
   0x001501B8: 0x00000000
   0x001501BC: 0x00000000
   0x001501C0: 0x00000000
   0x001501C4: 0x00000000
   0x001501C8: 0x00000000
   0x001501CC: 0x00000000
   0x001501D0: 0x00000000
   0x001501D4: 0x00000000
   0x001501D8: 0x00000000
   0x001501DC: 0x00000000
   0x001501E0: 0x00000117
   0x001501E4: 0x00000000
   0x001501E8: 0x00000000
   0x001501EC: 0x00000000
   0x001501F0: 0x00000000
   0x001501F4: 0x00000000
   0x001501F8: 0x00000000
   0x001501FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150200: 0x00001539
   0x00150204: 0x080F150E
   0x00150208: 0x00130028
   0x0015020C: 0x06000404
   0x00150210: 0x00000010
   0x00150214: 0x0008030C
   0x00150218: 0x0000000A
   0x0015021C: 0x00000000
   0x00150220: 0x42010404
   0x00150224: 0x42010606
   0x00150228: 0x00000A01
   0x0015022C: 0x0E820080
   0x00150230: 0x000039ED
   0x00150234: 0x1D141D08
   0x00150238: 0x040002AD
   0x0015023C: 0x24002024
   0x00150240: 0x00000000
   0x00150244: 0x7FFE0001
   0x00150248: 0x00000000
   0x0015024C: 0x00000000
   0x00150250: 0x00DE0000
   0x00150254: 0x0904000C
   0x00150258: 0x021A0709
   0x0015025C: 0x22002A2A
   0x00150260: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00150264: 0x1CC5D8FC
   0x00150268: 0x00000000
   0x0015026C: 0x00000000
   0x00150270: 0x00000000
   0x00150274: 0x00000000
   0x00150278: 0x80000000
   0x0015027C: 0x80000000
   0x00150280: 0x00007072
   0x00150284: 0x00000120
   0x00150288: 0x00000552
   0x0015028C: 0x18002980
   0x00150290: 0x00000000
   0x00150294: 0x00000000
   0x00150298: 0x00000000
   0x0015029C: 0x00000000
   0x001502A0: 0x00000000
   0x001502A4: 0x00000000
   0x001502A8: 0x00000000
   0x001502AC: 0x00000000
   0x001502B0: 0x00000000
   0x001502B4: 0x00000000
   0x001502B8: 0x00000000
   0x001502BC: 0x00000000
   0x001502C0: 0x00000000
   0x001502C4: 0x00000000
   0x001502C8: 0x00000000
   0x001502CC: 0x00000000
   0x001502D0: 0x00000000
   0x001502D4: 0x00000000
   0x001502D8: 0x00000000
   0x001502DC: 0x00000000
   0x001502E0: 0x00000000
   0x001502E4: 0x00000000
   0x001502E8: 0x00000000
   0x001502EC: 0x00000000
   0x001502F0: 0x00000000
   0x001502F4: 0x00000000
   0x001502F8: 0x00000000
   0x001502FC: 0x00000000
   0x00150300: 0x00000100
Channel2: False
Channel3: False
Channel4: False
Channel5: False
Channel6: False
Channel7: False

######################################################
Memory Config
######################################################
Frequency: 3800
Ratio: 19
TotalCapacity: 32GB
BGS: Disabled
BGSAlt: Enabled
GDM: Disabled
PowerDown: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T
CL: 14
RCDWR: 8
RCDRD: 15
RP: 19
RAS: 21
RC: 40
RRDS: 4
RRDL: 4
FAW: 16
WTRS: 3
WTRL: 8
WR: 10
RDRDSCL: 2
WRWRSCL: 2
CWL: 12
RTP: 6
RDWR: 10
WRRD: 1
RDRDSC: 1
RDRDSD: 4
RDRDDD: 4
WRWRSC: 1
WRWRSD: 6
WRWRDD: 6
TRCPAGE: 0
CKE: 9
STAG: 222
MOD: 29
MODPDA: 29
MRD: 8
MRDPDA: 20
RFC: 252
RFCns: 132.6316
RFC2: 187
RFC4: 115
REFI: 14829
REFIns: 7804.737
XP: 12
PHYWRD: 2
PHYWRL: 7
PHYRDL: 26

######################################################
BIOS: Memory Controller Config
######################################################
Index 000: 00 (0)
Index 001: 00 (0)
Index 002: 00 (0)
Index 003: 00 (0)
Index 004: 00 (0)
Index 005: 00 (0)
Index 006: 02 (2)
Index 007: 02 (2)
Index 008: 00 (0)
Index 009: 00 (0)
Index 010: 00 (0)
Index 011: 00 (0)
Index 012: 00 (0)
Index 013: 00 (0)
Index 014: 00 (0)
Index 015: 00 (0)
Index 016: 00 (0)
Index 017: 00 (0)
Index 018: 00 (0)
Index 019: 00 (0)
Index 020: 6C (108)
Index 021: 07 (7)
Index 022: 0E (14)
Index 023: 0F (15)
Index 024: 08 (8)
Index 025: 15 (21)
Index 026: 13 (19)
Index 027: 00 (0)
Index 028: 00 (0)
Index 029: 00 (0)
Index 030: 00 (0)
Index 031: 00 (0)
Index 032: 00 (0)
Index 033: 3A (58)
Index 034: 00 (0)
Index 035: 00 (0)
Index 036: 00 (0)
Index 037: 28 (40)
Index 038: FC (252)
Index 039: 00 (0)
Index 040: BB (187)
Index 041: 00 (0)
Index 042: 73 (115)
Index 043: 00 (0)
Index 044: 10 (16)
Index 045: 04 (4)
Index 046: 04 (4)
Index 047: 0A (10)
Index 048: 03 (3)
Index 049: 08 (8)
Index 050: 09 (9)
Index 051: 0C (12)
Index 052: 06 (6)
Index 053: 01 (1)
Index 054: 02 (2)
Index 055: 04 (4)
Index 056: 04 (4)
Index 057: 01 (1)
Index 058: 02 (2)
Index 059: 06 (6)
Index 060: 06 (6)
Index 061: 0A (10)
Index 062: 01 (1)
Index 063: 00 (0)
Index 064: 01 (1)
Index 065: 00 (0)
Index 066: 04 (4)
Index 067: 04 (4)
Index 068: 00 (0)
Index 069: 00 (0)
Index 070: 0E (14)
Index 071: 06 (6)
Index 072: 00 (0)
Index 073: 00 (0)
Index 074: 00 (0)
Index 075: 00 (0)
Index 076: 00 (0)
Index 077: 00 (0)
Index 078: 01 (1)
Index 079: 00 (0)
Index 080: 00 (0)
Index 081: 00 (0)
Index 082: 00 (0)
Index 083: 00 (0)
Index 084: 10 (16)
Index 085: 00 (0)
Index 086: 00 (0)
Index 087: 00 (0)
Index 088: 00 (0)
Index 089: 03 (3)
Index 090: 1F (31)
Index 091: 0F (15)
Index 092: 0F (15)
Index 093: 00 (0)
Index 094: 00 (0)
Index 095: 00 (0)
Index 096: 01 (1)
Index 097: 00 (0)
Index 098: 00 (0)
Index 099: 00 (0)
Index 100: 01 (1)
Index 101: 00 (0)
Index 102: 00 (0)
Index 103: 00 (0)
Index 104: 00 (0)
Index 105: 02 (2)
Index 106: 00 (0)
Index 107: 00 (0)
Index 108: 0E (14)
Index 109: 01 (1)
Index 110: 00 (0)
Index 111: 00 (0)
Index 112: A8 (168)
Index 113: 00 (0)
Index 114: 00 (0)
Index 115: 00 (0)
Index 116: DC (220)
Index 117: 00 (0)
Index 118: 00 (0)
Index 119: 00 (0)
Index 120: 00 (0)
Index 121: 00 (0)
Index 122: 00 (0)
Index 123: 00 (0)
Index 124: 01 (1)
Index 125: 02 (2)
Index 126: 00 (0)
Index 127: 00 (0)
Index 128: 00 (0)
Index 129: 00 (0)
Index 130: 00 (0)
Index 131: 00 (0)
Index 132: 00 (0)
Index 133: 00 (0)
Index 134: 00 (0)
Index 135: 00 (0)
Index 136: 00 (0)
Index 137: 00 (0)
Index 138: 00 (0)
Index 139: 00 (0)
Index 140: 00 (0)
Index 141: 00 (0)
Index 142: 00 (0)
Index 143: 00 (0)
Index 144: 00 (0)
Index 145: 00 (0)
Index 146: 00 (0)
Index 147: 00 (0)
Index 148: 00 (0)
Index 149: 00 (0)
Index 150: 00 (0)
Index 151: 00 (0)
Index 152: 00 (0)
Index 153: 00 (0)
Index 154: 00 (0)
Index 155: 00 (0)
Index 156: 00 (0)
Index 157: 00 (0)
Index 158: 00 (0)
Index 159: 00 (0)
Index 160: 00 (0)
Index 161: 00 (0)
Index 162: 00 (0)
Index 163: 00 (0)
Index 164: 00 (0)
Index 165: 00 (0)
Index 166: 00 (0)
Index 167: 0E (14)
Index 168: 06 (6)
Index 169: 00 (0)
Index 170: 00 (0)
Index 171: 00 (0)
Index 172: 00 (0)
Index 173: 00 (0)
Index 174: 00 (0)
Index 175: 00 (0)
Index 176: 00 (0)
Index 177: 00 (0)
Index 178: 00 (0)
Index 179: 00 (0)
Index 180: 00 (0)
Index 181: 00 (0)
Index 182: 00 (0)
Index 183: 00 (0)
Index 184: 00 (0)
Index 185: 00 (0)
Index 186: 00 (0)
Index 187: 00 (0)
Index 188: 00 (0)
Index 189: 00 (0)
Index 190: 00 (0)
Index 191: 00 (0)
Index 192: 00 (0)
Index 193: 00 (0)
Index 194: 00 (0)
Index 195: 00 (0)
Index 196: 00 (0)
Index 197: 00 (0)
Index 198: 00 (0)
Index 199: 00 (0)

######################################################
SMU: Power Table
######################################################
Offset 000: 0.00000000
Offset 004: 0.00000000
Offset 008: 168.00000000
Offset 00C: 74.42884000
Offset 010: 0.00000000
Offset 014: 0.00000000
Offset 018: 87028.48000000
Offset 01C: 625.24990000
Offset 020: 220.00000000
Offset 024: 184.07280000
Offset 028: 1.50000000
Offset 02C: 1.27326100
Offset 030: 6.66323800
Offset 034: 132.50800000
Offset 038: 0.00000000
Offset 03C: 16.83087000
Offset 040: 0.00000000
Offset 044: 27.02698000
Offset 048: 0.00000000
Offset 04C: 626.64790000
Offset 050: 0.00000000
Offset 054: 184.07280000
Offset 058: 0.00000000
Offset 05C: 1.27326100
Offset 060: 94.78947000
Offset 064: 24.55901000
Offset 068: 11.16077000
Offset 06C: 0.99879930
Offset 070: 0.99999990
Offset 074: 132.50800000
Offset 078: 4.97195000
Offset 07C: 5.04989800
Offset 080: 5.04989800
Offset 084: 5.04989800
Offset 088: 5.04989800
Offset 08C: 5.04989800
Offset 090: 4.97195000
Offset 094: 5.04989800
Offset 098: 1.50000000
Offset 09C: 1.50000000
Offset 0A0: 1.27326100
Offset 0A4: 1.25425200
Offset 0A8: 74.42741000
Offset 0AC: 94.78947000
Offset 0B0: 1.21250000
Offset 0B4: 1.20627100
Offset 0B8: 20.35990000
Offset 0BC: 24.55901000
Offset 0C0: 1900.00000000
Offset 0C4: 1900.01600000
Offset 0C8: 1900.00000000
Offset 0CC: 1900.00000000
Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
Offset 0D4: 0.00000000
Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
Offset 0DC: 0.00000000
Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
Offset 0E4: 0.00000000
Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
Offset 0F0: 3.57105000
Offset 0F4: 0.00000000
Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
Offset 100: 0.23801550
Offset 104: 0.15117670
Offset 108: 0.03123610
Offset 10C: 0.03123610
Offset 110: 0.25029320
Offset 114: 0.08773167
Offset 118: 100.00000000
Offset 11C: 0.00000000
Offset 120: 0.00000000
Offset 124: 0.00000000
Offset 128: 1900.00000000
Offset 12C: 0.00000000
Offset 130: 0.00000000
Offset 134: 0.00000000
Offset 138: 1900.00000000
Offset 13C: 0.00000000
Offset 140: 0.00000000
Offset 144: 0.00000000
Offset 148: 1900.00000000
Offset 14C: 0.00000000
Offset 150: 0.00000000
Offset 154: 0.00000000
Offset 158: 0.00000000
Offset 15C: 0.00000000
Offset 160: 0.00000000
Offset 164: 0.00000000
Offset 168: 1.00000000
Offset 16C: 0.00000000
Offset 170: 0.00000000
Offset 174: 0.00000000
Offset 178: 592.59260000
Offset 17C: 301.88680000
Offset 180: 31.25000000
Offset 184: 57.49226000
Offset 188: 1.00000000
Offset 18C: 0.00000000
Offset 190: 0.00000000
Offset 194: 0.00000000
Offset 198: 592.59260000
Offset 19C: 301.88680000
Offset 1A0: 0.00000000
Offset 1A4: 0.00000000
Offset 1A8: 1.00000000
Offset 1AC: 0.00000000
Offset 1B0: 0.00000000
Offset 1B4: 0.00000000
Offset 1B8: 592.59260000
Offset 1BC: 301.88680000
Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
Offset 1C8: 1.00000000
Offset 1CC: 0.01556225
Offset 1D0: 592.58330000
Offset 1D4: 587.83450000
Offset 1D8: 592.59260000
Offset 1DC: 301.88680000
Offset 1E0: 31.25000000
Offset 1E4: 57.49226000
Offset 1E8: 10.00000000
Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
Offset 1F0: 0.00000000
Offset 1F4: 0.00000000
Offset 1F8: 0.00000000
Offset 1FC: 23.26042000
Offset 200: 5.45435500
Offset 204: 0.00000000
Offset 208: 10.93111000
Offset 20C: 0.00000000
Offset 210: 2.66698800
Offset 214: 0.99879930
Offset 218: 105.00000000
Offset 21C: 0.00000000
Offset 220: 0.95038550
Offset 224: 0.89728030
Offset 228: 1.14805500
Offset 22C: 1.09790000
Offset 230: 40.00000000
Offset 234: 1.50000000
Offset 238: 5.05000000
Offset 23C: 1.47500000
Offset 240: 100.11760000
Offset 244: 142.66760000
Offset 248: 0.64996420
Offset 24C: 4.97195000
Offset 250: 1.12611800
Offset 254: 0.00000000
Offset 258: 132.37590000
Offset 25C: 0.00000000
Offset 260: 0.00000000
Offset 264: 0.00000000
Offset 268: 0.00000000
Offset 26C: 0.00000000
Offset 270: 0.00000000
Offset 274: 0.00000000
Offset 278: 500.00000000
Offset 27C: 500.00000000
Offset 280: 500.00000000
Offset 284: 500.00000000
Offset 288: 457.14290000
Offset 28C: 457.13870000
Offset 290: 457.14290000
Offset 294: 153.91130000
Offset 298: 400.00000000
Offset 29C: 400.00000000
Offset 2A0: 0.00000000
Offset 2A4: 38.94775000
Offset 2A8: 31.44889000
Offset 2AC: 40.00000000
Offset 2B0: 1.26246700
Offset 2B4: 1.46076800
Offset 2B8: 1.22253400
Offset 2BC: 1.25325600
Offset 2C0: 1.25435200
Offset 2C4: 1.26384100
Offset 2C8: 1.26502400
Offset 2CC: 1.25028800
Offset 2D0: 0.81481940
Offset 2D4: 1.16419900
Offset 2D8: 1.41668200
Offset 2DC: 0.75943180
Offset 2E0: 2.57711500
Offset 2E4: 0.78548780
Offset 2E8: 0.78119690
Offset 2EC: 0.92098980
Offset 2F0: 0.89927970
Offset 2F4: 0.86076370
Offset 2F8: 0.84154110
Offset 2FC: 0.84099420
Offset 300: 0.88343830
Offset 304: 0.84008460
Offset 308: 0.84118210
Offset 30C: 0.84201420
Offset 310: 0.88129090
Offset 314: 0.94972310
Offset 318: 0.92453650
Offset 31C: 0.89321890
Offset 320: 1.09063100
Offset 324: 0.88762740
Offset 328: 0.87196450
Offset 32C: 0.90348530
Offset 330: 23.76393000
Offset 334: 25.22791000
Offset 338: 24.18248000
Offset 33C: 25.20243000
Offset 340: 24.22603000
Offset 344: 25.08609000
Offset 348: 23.84300000
Offset 34C: 24.61734000
Offset 350: 23.10919000
Offset 354: 22.20281000
Offset 358: 24.34162000
Offset 35C: 21.76242000
Offset 360: 26.01079000
Offset 364: 21.75954000
Offset 368: 22.84613000
Offset 36C: 21.66177000
Offset 370: 19.75619000
Offset 374: 23.13782000
Offset 378: 20.69145000
Offset 37C: 22.93169000
Offset 380: 20.87162000
Offset 384: 22.69933000
Offset 388: 20.01521000
Offset 38C: 21.67479000
Offset 390: 18.57250000
Offset 394: 17.56466000
Offset 398: 22.29915000
Offset 39C: 16.25719000
Offset 3A0: 28.58117000
Offset 3A4: 16.37228000
Offset 3A8: 18.15633000
Offset 3AC: 16.30656000
Offset 3B0: 10.07873000
Offset 3B4: 10.32725000
Offset 3B8: 10.07518000
Offset 3BC: 10.09306000
Offset 3C0: 10.09347000
Offset 3C4: 10.09437000
Offset 3C8: 10.07421000
Offset 3CC: 10.09547000
Offset 3D0: 10.29844000
Offset 3D4: 10.68486000
Offset 3D8: 10.70972000
Offset 3DC: 10.24636000
Offset 3E0: 11.82492000
Offset 3E4: 10.25762000
Offset 3E8: 10.25435000
Offset 3EC: 10.38879000
Offset 3F0: 3.63265800
Offset 3F4: 3.70244100
Offset 3F8: 3.62920700
Offset 3FC: 3.62922400
Offset 400: 3.63466400
Offset 404: 3.63021300
Offset 408: 3.63073300
Offset 40C: 3.63315800
Offset 410: 3.80776200
Offset 414: 3.93057600
Offset 418: 3.93325400
Offset 41C: 3.79452000
Offset 420: 4.27755100
Offset 424: 3.79796300
Offset 428: 3.79451800
Offset 42C: 3.83934200
Offset 430: 0.03211181
Offset 434: 0.20387770
Offset 438: 0.03416622
Offset 43C: 0.03557895
Offset 440: 0.05652492
Offset 444: 0.03863751
Offset 448: 0.04802076
Offset 44C: 0.04161746
Offset 450: 0.10375150
Offset 454: 0.28551800
Offset 458: 0.35962480
Offset 45C: 0.07209620
Offset 460: 1.00801800
Offset 464: 0.08460703
Offset 468: 0.07332107
Offset 46C: 0.17656290
Offset 470: 0.66233100
Offset 474: 5.40366700
Offset 478: 0.91670490
Offset 47C: 0.96504290
Offset 480: 1.41811300
Offset 484: 1.04907700
Offset 488: 1.31427000
Offset 48C: 1.12863600
Offset 490: 2.61966500
Offset 494: 7.09206400
Offset 498: 8.93038200
Offset 49C: 1.85917400
Offset 4A0: 23.12407000
Offset 4A4: 2.09276700
Offset 4A8: 1.88749500
Offset 4AC: 4.53297900
Offset 4B0: 99.33758000
Offset 4B4: 94.59641000
Offset 4B8: 99.08327000
Offset 4BC: 99.03492000
Offset 4C0: 98.58192000
Offset 4C4: 98.95100000
Offset 4C8: 98.68565000
Offset 4CC: 98.87135000
Offset 4D0: 97.38026000
Offset 4D4: 92.90794000
Offset 4D8: 91.06959000
Offset 4DC: 98.14090000
Offset 4E0: 76.87589000
Offset 4E4: 97.90719000
Offset 4E8: 98.11256000
Offset 4EC: 95.46692000
Offset 4F0: 0.00000000
Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
Offset 4FC: 0.00000000
Offset 500: 0.00000000
Offset 504: 0.00000000
Offset 508: 0.00000000
Offset 50C: 0.00000000
Offset 510: 0.00000000
Offset 514: 0.00000000
Offset 518: 0.00000000
Offset 51C: 0.00000000
Offset 520: 0.00000000
Offset 524: 0.00000000
Offset 528: 0.00000000
Offset 52C: 0.00000000
Offset 530: 0.00000000
Offset 534: 0.00000000
Offset 538: 0.00000000
Offset 53C: 0.00000000
Offset 540: 0.00000000
Offset 544: 0.00000000
Offset 548: 0.00000000
Offset 54C: 0.00000000
Offset 550: 0.00000000
Offset 554: 0.00000000
Offset 558: 0.00000000
Offset 55C: 0.00000000
Offset 560: 0.00000000
Offset 564: 0.00000000
Offset 568: 0.00000000
Offset 56C: 0.00000000
Offset 570: 0.00000000
Offset 574: 0.00000000
Offset 578: 0.00000000
Offset 57C: 0.00000000
Offset 580: 0.00000000
Offset 584: 0.00000000
Offset 588: 0.00000000
Offset 58C: 0.00000000
Offset 590: 0.00000000
Offset 594: 0.00000000
Offset 598: 0.00000000
Offset 59C: 0.00000000
Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
Offset 5B0: 6.66675100
Offset 5B4: 6.66675100
Offset 5B8: 6.66675100
Offset 5BC: 6.66675100
Offset 5C0: 6.66675100
Offset 5C4: 6.66675100
Offset 5C8: 6.66675100
Offset 5CC: 6.66675100
Offset 5D0: 6.66675100
Offset 5D4: 6.66675100
Offset 5D8: 6.66675100
Offset 5DC: 6.66675100
Offset 5E0: 6.66675100
Offset 5E4: 6.66675100
Offset 5E8: 6.66675100
Offset 5EC: 6.66675100
Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
Offset 600: 0.00000000
Offset 604: 0.00000000
Offset 608: 0.00000000
Offset 60C: 0.00000000
Offset 610: 0.00000000
Offset 614: 0.00000000
Offset 618: 0.00000000
Offset 61C: 0.00000000
Offset 620: 0.00000000
Offset 624: 0.00000000
Offset 628: 0.00000000
Offset 62C: 0.00000000
Offset 630: 5.04989800
Offset 634: 5.04989800
Offset 638: 5.04989800
Offset 63C: 5.04989800
Offset 640: 5.04989800
Offset 644: 5.04989800
Offset 648: 5.04989800
Offset 64C: 5.04989800
Offset 650: 5.04989800
Offset 654: 5.04989800
Offset 658: 5.04989800
Offset 65C: 5.04989800
Offset 660: 5.04989800
Offset 664: 5.04989800
Offset 668: 5.04989800
Offset 66C: 5.04989800
Offset 670: 3.37683900
Offset 674: 3.37683900
Offset 678: 3.37683900
Offset 67C: 3.37683900
Offset 680: 3.37683900
Offset 684: 3.37683900
Offset 688: 3.37683900
Offset 68C: 3.37683900
Offset 690: 3.37683900
Offset 694: 3.37683900
Offset 698: 3.37683900
Offset 69C: 3.37683900
Offset 6A0: 3.37683900
Offset 6A4: 3.37683900
Offset 6A8: 3.37683900
Offset 6AC: 3.37683900
Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
Offset 6F0: 37.50652000
Offset 6F4: 37.51355000
Offset 6F8: 37.50502000
Offset 6FC: 37.50502000
Offset 700: 37.52058000
Offset 704: 37.50502000
Offset 708: 37.50753000
Offset 70C: 37.51004000
Offset 710: 37.02058000
Offset 714: 37.11747000
Offset 718: 37.24247000
Offset 71C: 37.02108000
Offset 720: 38.41365000
Offset 724: 37.04819000
Offset 728: 37.02309000
Offset 72C: 37.04719000
Offset 730: 0.02861446
Offset 734: 0.26104420
Offset 738: 0.00401606
Offset 73C: 0.00401606
Offset 740: 0.02208835
Offset 744: 0.01154618
Offset 748: 0.01305221
Offset 74C: 0.01255020
Offset 750: 0.08985943
Offset 754: 1.01455800
Offset 758: 1.17821300
Offset 75C: 0.05471887
Offset 760: 4.11245000
Offset 764: 0.08785141
Offset 768: 0.06475903
Offset 76C: 0.43172690
Offset 770: 0.00000000
Offset 774: 0.00000000
Offset 778: 0.00000000
Offset 77C: 0.00000000
Offset 780: 0.00000000
Offset 784: 0.00000000
Offset 788: 0.00000000
Offset 78C: 0.00000000
Offset 790: 0.00000000
Offset 794: 0.00000000
Offset 798: 0.00000000
Offset 79C: 0.00000000
Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
Offset 7AC: 0.00000000
Offset 7B0: 1.43122200
Offset 7B4: 1.12054100
Offset 7B8: 0.92704170
Offset 7BC: 0.90803230
Offset 7C0: 0.99806240
Offset 7C4: 0.88815900
Offset 7C8: 0.98787960
Offset 7CC: 0.92930340
Offset 7D0: 1.12611900
Offset 7D4: 1.72210700
Offset 7D8: 1.55406200
Offset 7DC: 1.10354600
Offset 7E0: 1.88953000

######################################################
SMU: Power Table Detected Values
######################################################
SmuType: TYPE_CPU3
TableVersion: 00380805
ConfiguredClockSpeed: 3800
MemRatio: 19
FCLK: 1900
MCLK: 1900
UCLK: 1900
VDDCR_SOC: 1.206271
CLDO_VDDP: 0.8972803
CLDO_VDDG_IOD: 1.148055
CLDO_VDDG_CCD: 1.0979

######################################################
WMI: AMD_ACPI
######################################################
OK

######################################################
WMI: Instance Name
######################################################
ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 1
######################################################
Get APCB Config: 00010001
Get memory voltages: 00010002
Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
Set Tcl: 00020002
Set Trcdrd: 00020003
Set Trcdwr: 00020004
Set Tras: 00020005
Set Trp: 00020006
Set ProcODT: 00020007
Set Trcpage: 00020008
Set Trc: 00020009
Set Trfc: 0002000A
Set Trfc2: 0002000B
Set Trfc4: 0002000C
Set Tfaw: 0002000D
Set TrrdS: 0002000E
Set TrrdL: 0002000F
Set Twr: 00020010
Set TwtrS: 00020011
Set TwtrL: 00020012
Set TCke: 00020013
Set Tcwl: 00020014
Set Trtp: 00020015
Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
Set Trdwr: 0002001E
Set Twrrd: 0002001F
Set GearDownEn: 00020020
Set Cmd2t: 00020021
Set RttNom: 00020022
Set RttWR: 00020023
Set RttPark: 00020024
Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
Set SMT EN: 00020026
Software Downcore Config: 00020027
Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
Set Interleave Size: 00020032
Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
Set SOC VID: 00020034
Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
Get ECO Mode: 00020039
Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
Command Buffer Start: 00030001
Command Buffer End: 00030002
Set VDDIO: 00040001
Set VTT: 00040002

######################################################
WMI: Bios Functions 2
######################################################
Set PPT Limit: 00050001
Set TDC Limit: 00050002
Set EDC Limit: 00050003
Set Scalar: 00050004
Set DRAM Map Inversion: 00050005
Set Curve Optimizer: 0005000A
Set IOD VDDG: 0005000B
Set Soc TDC Limit: 0005000C
Set Soc EDC Limit: 0005000D
Set Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000E
Get Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000F
Set GFX Curve Optimizer: 00050010

######################################################
SVI2: PCI Range
######################################################
0x0005A000: 0x00000006
0x0005A004: 0x00000006
0x0005A008: 0x00000002
0x0005A00C: 0x01370033
0x0005A010: 0x0112002D
0x0005A014: 0x00000000
0x0005A018: 0x00000000
0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
0x0005A020: 0x00000002
0x0005A024: 0x00000000
0x0005A028: 0x00000000
0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
0x0005A030: 0x000C0000
0x0005A034: 0x00000000
0x0005A038: 0x00000000
0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
0x0005A040: 0x00000000
0x0005A044: 0x00000000
0x0005A048: 0x00000000
0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
0x0005A050: 0x0C000000
0x0005A054: 0x68000000
0x0005A058: 0x36000000
0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
0x0005A060: 0x00000000
0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
0x0005A068: 0x00000006
0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
0x0005A070: 0x00000002
0x0005A074: 0x80000002
0x0005A078: 0x80000041
0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
0x0005A080: 0x80000042
0x0005A084: 0x00000041
0x0005A088: 0x00000000
0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
0x0005A090: 0x00000000
0x0005A094: 0x00000000
0x0005A098: 0x00000000
0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> Zen Timings detects my RAM wrong.
> 
> Here are Zen Timings, debug log and CPU-Z which detects it properly.
> 
> View attachment 2553075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ZenTimings 1.2.5.286 Debug Report
> 
> ######################################################
> System Info
> ######################################################
> OS: Microsoft Windows 11 Enterprise
> CpuName: AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor
> CodeName: Vermeer
> CpuId: 00A20F10
> Model: 33
> ExtendedModel: 32
> PackageType: 2
> FusedCoreCount: 16
> PhysicalCoreCount: 16
> NodesPerProcessor: 1
> Threads: 32
> SMT: True
> CCDCount: 2
> CCXCount: 2
> NumCoresInCCX: 8
> MbVendor: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
> MbName: MEG X570S UNIFY-X MAX (MS-7D51)
> BiosVersion: 1.0GO
> SmuVersion: 56.52.0
> SmuTableVersion: 00380805
> PatchLevel: 0A201016
> 
> ######################################################
> Memory Modules
> ######################################################
> P0 CHANNEL A | DIMM 0
> -- Slot: A1
> -- Dual Rank
> -- DCT Offset: 0x0
> -- Manufacturer: Unknown
> -- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz
> 
> P0 CHANNEL B | DIMM 0
> -- Slot: B1
> -- Dual Rank
> -- DCT Offset: 0x1
> -- Manufacturer: Unknown
> -- F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16GB 3800MHz
> 
> ######################################################
> Memory Channels Info
> ######################################################
> Channel0: True
> -- UMC Registers
> 0x00050000: 0x00000001
> 0x00050004: 0x00000201
> 0x00050008: 0x00000000
> 0x0005000C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050010: 0x00000000
> 0x00050014: 0x00000000
> 0x00050018: 0x00000000
> 0x0005001C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050020: 0x03FFFDFE
> 0x00050024: 0x00000000
> 0x00050028: 0x00000000
> 0x0005002C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050030: 0x00150608
> 0x00050034: 0x00150508
> 0x00050038: 0x00000000
> 0x0005003C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050040: 0x060C98BA
> 0x00050044: 0x070CBA98
> 0x00050048: 0x00000000
> 0x0005004C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050050: 0x87654321
> 0x00050054: 0xA9876543
> 0x00050058: 0x87654321
> 0x0005005C: 0xA9876543
> 0x00050060: 0x00000000
> 0x00050064: 0x00000000
> 0x00050068: 0x00000000
> 0x0005006C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050070: 0x00000000
> 0x00050074: 0x00000000
> 0x00050078: 0x00000000
> 0x0005007C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050080: 0x00000001
> 0x00050084: 0x00000000
> 0x00050088: 0x00000000
> 0x0005008C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050090: 0x00000000
> 0x00050094: 0x00000000
> 0x00050098: 0x00000000
> 0x0005009C: 0x00000000
> 0x000500A0: 0x36162B15
> 0x000500A4: 0x360C2B0B
> 0x000500A8: 0x0C2B1536
> 0x000500AC: 0x0C2B162C
> 0x000500B0: 0x00000000
> 0x000500B4: 0x00000000
> 0x000500B8: 0x00000000
> 0x000500BC: 0x00000000
> 0x000500C0: 0x00000000
> 0x000500C4: 0x00000000
> 0x000500C8: 0x04444001
> 0x000500CC: 0x08888001
> 0x000500D0: 0x111107F1
> 0x000500D4: 0x22220001
> 0x000500D8: 0x00000000
> 0x000500DC: 0x00000000
> 0x000500E0: 0x00000000
> 0x000500E4: 0x00000000
> 0x000500E8: 0x03FFFC01
> 0x000500EC: 0x03FFFC00
> 0x000500F0: 0x00000201
> 0x000500F4: 0x00000201
> 0x000500F8: 0x00000000
> 0x000500FC: 0x00000000
> 0x00050100: 0x80000200
> 0x00050104: 0xB040808B
> 0x00050108: 0xC4403F61
> 0x0005010C: 0x040000D8
> 0x00050110: 0x00D09820
> 0x00050114: 0x20013000
> 0x00050118: 0x00000047
> 0x0005011C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050120: 0x00000000
> 0x00050124: 0xC100480A
> 0x00050128: 0x00000000
> 0x0005012C: 0x01100468
> 0x00050130: 0x10000000
> 0x00050134: 0x00000000
> 0x00050138: 0x0740C0C0
> 0x0005013C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050140: 0x00000000
> 0x00050144: 0x000F1100
> 0x00050148: 0xDA7A5C11
> 0x0005014C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050150: 0x02000F00
> 0x00050154: 0x00280081
> 0x00050158: 0x60108000
> 0x0005015C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050160: 0xF00A0000
> 0x00050164: 0x00000000
> 0x00050168: 0x00002100
> 0x0005016C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050170: 0x00000000
> 0x00050174: 0x00000000
> 0x00050178: 0x00000000
> 0x0005017C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050180: 0x00000000
> 0x00050184: 0x00000000
> 0x00050188: 0x00000000
> 0x0005018C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050190: 0x00000000
> 0x00050194: 0x00000000
> 0x00050198: 0x00000000
> 0x0005019C: 0x00000000
> 0x000501A0: 0x00000000
> 0x000501A4: 0x00000000
> 0x000501A8: 0x00000000
> 0x000501AC: 0x00000000
> 0x000501B0: 0x00000000
> 0x000501B4: 0x00000000
> 0x000501B8: 0x00000000
> 0x000501BC: 0x00000000
> 0x000501C0: 0x00000000
> 0x000501C4: 0x00000000
> 0x000501C8: 0x00000000
> 0x000501CC: 0x00000000
> 0x000501D0: 0x00000000
> 0x000501D4: 0x00000000
> 0x000501D8: 0x00000000
> 0x000501DC: 0x00000000
> 0x000501E0: 0x00000117
> 0x000501E4: 0x00000000
> 0x000501E8: 0x00000000
> 0x000501EC: 0x00000000
> 0x000501F0: 0x00000000
> 0x000501F4: 0x00000000
> 0x000501F8: 0x00000000
> 0x000501FC: 0x00000000
> 0x00050200: 0x00001539
> 0x00050204: 0x080F150E
> 0x00050208: 0x00130028
> 0x0005020C: 0x06000404
> 0x00050210: 0x00000010
> 0x00050214: 0x0008030C
> 0x00050218: 0x0000000A
> 0x0005021C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050220: 0x42010404
> 0x00050224: 0x42010606
> 0x00050228: 0x00000A01
> 0x0005022C: 0x0E820080
> 0x00050230: 0x000039ED
> 0x00050234: 0x1D141D08
> 0x00050238: 0x040002AD
> 0x0005023C: 0x24002024
> 0x00050240: 0x00000000
> 0x00050244: 0x7FFE0001
> 0x00050248: 0x00000000
> 0x0005024C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050250: 0x00DE0000
> 0x00050254: 0x0904000C
> 0x00050258: 0x021A0709
> 0x0005025C: 0x22002A2A
> 0x00050260: 0x1CC5D8FC
> 0x00050264: 0x1CC5D8FC
> 0x00050268: 0x00000000
> 0x0005026C: 0x00000000
> 0x00050270: 0x00000000
> 0x00050274: 0x00000000
> 0x00050278: 0x80000000
> 0x0005027C: 0x80000000
> 0x00050280: 0x00007072
> 0x00050284: 0x00000120
> 0x00050288: 0x00000552
> 0x0005028C: 0x18002980
> 0x00050290: 0x00000000
> 0x00050294: 0x00000000
> 0x00050298: 0x00000000
> 0x0005029C: 0x00000000
> 0x000502A0: 0x00000000
> 0x000502A4: 0x00000000
> 0x000502A8: 0x00000000
> 0x000502AC: 0x00000000
> 0x000502B0: 0x00000000
> 0x000502B4: 0x00000000
> 0x000502B8: 0x00000000
> 0x000502BC: 0x00000000
> 0x000502C0: 0x00000000
> 0x000502C4: 0x00000000
> 0x000502C8: 0x00000000
> 0x000502CC: 0x00000000
> 0x000502D0: 0x00000000
> 0x000502D4: 0x00000000
> 0x000502D8: 0x00000000
> 0x000502DC: 0x00000000
> 0x000502E0: 0x00000000
> 0x000502E4: 0x00000000
> 0x000502E8: 0x00000000
> 0x000502EC: 0x00000000
> 0x000502F0: 0x00000000
> 0x000502F4: 0x00000000
> 0x000502F8: 0x00000000
> 0x000502FC: 0x00000000
> 0x00050300: 0x00000100
> Channel1: True
> -- UMC Registers
> 0x00150000: 0x00000001
> 0x00150004: 0x00000201
> 0x00150008: 0x00000000
> 0x0015000C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150010: 0x00000000
> 0x00150014: 0x00000000
> 0x00150018: 0x00000000
> 0x0015001C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150020: 0x03FFFDFE
> 0x00150024: 0x00000000
> 0x00150028: 0x00000000
> 0x0015002C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150030: 0x00150608
> 0x00150034: 0x00150508
> 0x00150038: 0x00000000
> 0x0015003C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150040: 0x060C98BA
> 0x00150044: 0x070CBA98
> 0x00150048: 0x00000000
> 0x0015004C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150050: 0x87654321
> 0x00150054: 0xA9876543
> 0x00150058: 0x87654321
> 0x0015005C: 0xA9876543
> 0x00150060: 0x00000000
> 0x00150064: 0x00000000
> 0x00150068: 0x00000000
> 0x0015006C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150070: 0x00000000
> 0x00150074: 0x00000000
> 0x00150078: 0x00000000
> 0x0015007C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150080: 0x00000001
> 0x00150084: 0x00000000
> 0x00150088: 0x00000000
> 0x0015008C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150090: 0x00000000
> 0x00150094: 0x00000000
> 0x00150098: 0x00000000
> 0x0015009C: 0x00000000
> 0x001500A0: 0x36162B15
> 0x001500A4: 0x360C2B0B
> 0x001500A8: 0x0C2B1536
> 0x001500AC: 0x0C2B162C
> 0x001500B0: 0x00000000
> 0x001500B4: 0x00000000
> 0x001500B8: 0x00000000
> 0x001500BC: 0x00000000
> 0x001500C0: 0x00000000
> 0x001500C4: 0x00000000
> 0x001500C8: 0x04444001
> 0x001500CC: 0x08888001
> 0x001500D0: 0x111107F1
> 0x001500D4: 0x22220001
> 0x001500D8: 0x00000000
> 0x001500DC: 0x00000000
> 0x001500E0: 0x00000000
> 0x001500E4: 0x00000000
> 0x001500E8: 0x03FFFC01
> 0x001500EC: 0x03FFFC00
> 0x001500F0: 0x00000201
> 0x001500F4: 0x00000201
> 0x001500F8: 0x00000000
> 0x001500FC: 0x00000000
> 0x00150100: 0x80000200
> 0x00150104: 0xB040808B
> 0x00150108: 0xC4403F61
> 0x0015010C: 0x040000D8
> 0x00150110: 0x00D09820
> 0x00150114: 0x20013000
> 0x00150118: 0x00000047
> 0x0015011C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150120: 0x00000000
> 0x00150124: 0xC100480A
> 0x00150128: 0x00000000
> 0x0015012C: 0x01100468
> 0x00150130: 0x10000000
> 0x00150134: 0x00000000
> 0x00150138: 0x0740C0C0
> 0x0015013C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150140: 0x00000000
> 0x00150144: 0x000F1100
> 0x00150148: 0xDA7A5C11
> 0x0015014C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150150: 0x02000F00
> 0x00150154: 0x00280081
> 0x00150158: 0x60108000
> 0x0015015C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150160: 0xF00A0000
> 0x00150164: 0x00000000
> 0x00150168: 0x00002100
> 0x0015016C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150170: 0x00000000
> 0x00150174: 0x00000000
> 0x00150178: 0x00000000
> 0x0015017C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150180: 0x00000000
> 0x00150184: 0x00000000
> 0x00150188: 0x00000000
> 0x0015018C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150190: 0x00000000
> 0x00150194: 0x00000000
> 0x00150198: 0x00000000
> 0x0015019C: 0x00000000
> 0x001501A0: 0x00000000
> 0x001501A4: 0x00000000
> 0x001501A8: 0x00000000
> 0x001501AC: 0x00000000
> 0x001501B0: 0x00000000
> 0x001501B4: 0x00000000
> 0x001501B8: 0x00000000
> 0x001501BC: 0x00000000
> 0x001501C0: 0x00000000
> 0x001501C4: 0x00000000
> 0x001501C8: 0x00000000
> 0x001501CC: 0x00000000
> 0x001501D0: 0x00000000
> 0x001501D4: 0x00000000
> 0x001501D8: 0x00000000
> 0x001501DC: 0x00000000
> 0x001501E0: 0x00000117
> 0x001501E4: 0x00000000
> 0x001501E8: 0x00000000
> 0x001501EC: 0x00000000
> 0x001501F0: 0x00000000
> 0x001501F4: 0x00000000
> 0x001501F8: 0x00000000
> 0x001501FC: 0x00000000
> 0x00150200: 0x00001539
> 0x00150204: 0x080F150E
> 0x00150208: 0x00130028
> 0x0015020C: 0x06000404
> 0x00150210: 0x00000010
> 0x00150214: 0x0008030C
> 0x00150218: 0x0000000A
> 0x0015021C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150220: 0x42010404
> 0x00150224: 0x42010606
> 0x00150228: 0x00000A01
> 0x0015022C: 0x0E820080
> 0x00150230: 0x000039ED
> 0x00150234: 0x1D141D08
> 0x00150238: 0x040002AD
> 0x0015023C: 0x24002024
> 0x00150240: 0x00000000
> 0x00150244: 0x7FFE0001
> 0x00150248: 0x00000000
> 0x0015024C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150250: 0x00DE0000
> 0x00150254: 0x0904000C
> 0x00150258: 0x021A0709
> 0x0015025C: 0x22002A2A
> 0x00150260: 0x1CC5D8FC
> 0x00150264: 0x1CC5D8FC
> 0x00150268: 0x00000000
> 0x0015026C: 0x00000000
> 0x00150270: 0x00000000
> 0x00150274: 0x00000000
> 0x00150278: 0x80000000
> 0x0015027C: 0x80000000
> 0x00150280: 0x00007072
> 0x00150284: 0x00000120
> 0x00150288: 0x00000552
> 0x0015028C: 0x18002980
> 0x00150290: 0x00000000
> 0x00150294: 0x00000000
> 0x00150298: 0x00000000
> 0x0015029C: 0x00000000
> 0x001502A0: 0x00000000
> 0x001502A4: 0x00000000
> 0x001502A8: 0x00000000
> 0x001502AC: 0x00000000
> 0x001502B0: 0x00000000
> 0x001502B4: 0x00000000
> 0x001502B8: 0x00000000
> 0x001502BC: 0x00000000
> 0x001502C0: 0x00000000
> 0x001502C4: 0x00000000
> 0x001502C8: 0x00000000
> 0x001502CC: 0x00000000
> 0x001502D0: 0x00000000
> 0x001502D4: 0x00000000
> 0x001502D8: 0x00000000
> 0x001502DC: 0x00000000
> 0x001502E0: 0x00000000
> 0x001502E4: 0x00000000
> 0x001502E8: 0x00000000
> 0x001502EC: 0x00000000
> 0x001502F0: 0x00000000
> 0x001502F4: 0x00000000
> 0x001502F8: 0x00000000
> 0x001502FC: 0x00000000
> 0x00150300: 0x00000100
> Channel2: False
> Channel3: False
> Channel4: False
> Channel5: False
> Channel6: False
> Channel7: False
> 
> ######################################################
> Memory Config
> ######################################################
> Frequency: 3800
> Ratio: 19
> TotalCapacity: 32GB
> BGS: Disabled
> BGSAlt: Enabled
> GDM: Disabled
> PowerDown: Disabled
> Cmd2T: 2T
> CL: 14
> RCDWR: 8
> RCDRD: 15
> RP: 19
> RAS: 21
> RC: 40
> RRDS: 4
> RRDL: 4
> FAW: 16
> WTRS: 3
> WTRL: 8
> WR: 10
> RDRDSCL: 2
> WRWRSCL: 2
> CWL: 12
> RTP: 6
> RDWR: 10
> WRRD: 1
> RDRDSC: 1
> RDRDSD: 4
> RDRDDD: 4
> WRWRSC: 1
> WRWRSD: 6
> WRWRDD: 6
> TRCPAGE: 0
> CKE: 9
> STAG: 222
> MOD: 29
> MODPDA: 29
> MRD: 8
> MRDPDA: 20
> RFC: 252
> RFCns: 132.6316
> RFC2: 187
> RFC4: 115
> REFI: 14829
> REFIns: 7804.737
> XP: 12
> PHYWRD: 2
> PHYWRL: 7
> PHYRDL: 26
> 
> ######################################################
> BIOS: Memory Controller Config
> ######################################################
> Index 000: 00 (0)
> Index 001: 00 (0)
> Index 002: 00 (0)
> Index 003: 00 (0)
> Index 004: 00 (0)
> Index 005: 00 (0)
> Index 006: 02 (2)
> Index 007: 02 (2)
> Index 008: 00 (0)
> Index 009: 00 (0)
> Index 010: 00 (0)
> Index 011: 00 (0)
> Index 012: 00 (0)
> Index 013: 00 (0)
> Index 014: 00 (0)
> Index 015: 00 (0)
> Index 016: 00 (0)
> Index 017: 00 (0)
> Index 018: 00 (0)
> Index 019: 00 (0)
> Index 020: 6C (108)
> Index 021: 07 (7)
> Index 022: 0E (14)
> Index 023: 0F (15)
> Index 024: 08 (8)
> Index 025: 15 (21)
> Index 026: 13 (19)
> Index 027: 00 (0)
> Index 028: 00 (0)
> Index 029: 00 (0)
> Index 030: 00 (0)
> Index 031: 00 (0)
> Index 032: 00 (0)
> Index 033: 3A (58)
> Index 034: 00 (0)
> Index 035: 00 (0)
> Index 036: 00 (0)
> Index 037: 28 (40)
> Index 038: FC (252)
> Index 039: 00 (0)
> Index 040: BB (187)
> Index 041: 00 (0)
> Index 042: 73 (115)
> Index 043: 00 (0)
> Index 044: 10 (16)
> Index 045: 04 (4)
> Index 046: 04 (4)
> Index 047: 0A (10)
> Index 048: 03 (3)
> Index 049: 08 (8)
> Index 050: 09 (9)
> Index 051: 0C (12)
> Index 052: 06 (6)
> Index 053: 01 (1)
> Index 054: 02 (2)
> Index 055: 04 (4)
> Index 056: 04 (4)
> Index 057: 01 (1)
> Index 058: 02 (2)
> Index 059: 06 (6)
> Index 060: 06 (6)
> Index 061: 0A (10)
> Index 062: 01 (1)
> Index 063: 00 (0)
> Index 064: 01 (1)
> Index 065: 00 (0)
> Index 066: 04 (4)
> Index 067: 04 (4)
> Index 068: 00 (0)
> Index 069: 00 (0)
> Index 070: 0E (14)
> Index 071: 06 (6)
> Index 072: 00 (0)
> Index 073: 00 (0)
> Index 074: 00 (0)
> Index 075: 00 (0)
> Index 076: 00 (0)
> Index 077: 00 (0)
> Index 078: 01 (1)
> Index 079: 00 (0)
> Index 080: 00 (0)
> Index 081: 00 (0)
> Index 082: 00 (0)
> Index 083: 00 (0)
> Index 084: 10 (16)
> Index 085: 00 (0)
> Index 086: 00 (0)
> Index 087: 00 (0)
> Index 088: 00 (0)
> Index 089: 03 (3)
> Index 090: 1F (31)
> Index 091: 0F (15)
> Index 092: 0F (15)
> Index 093: 00 (0)
> Index 094: 00 (0)
> Index 095: 00 (0)
> Index 096: 01 (1)
> Index 097: 00 (0)
> Index 098: 00 (0)
> Index 099: 00 (0)
> Index 100: 01 (1)
> Index 101: 00 (0)
> Index 102: 00 (0)
> Index 103: 00 (0)
> Index 104: 00 (0)
> Index 105: 02 (2)
> Index 106: 00 (0)
> Index 107: 00 (0)
> Index 108: 0E (14)
> Index 109: 01 (1)
> Index 110: 00 (0)
> Index 111: 00 (0)
> Index 112: A8 (168)
> Index 113: 00 (0)
> Index 114: 00 (0)
> Index 115: 00 (0)
> Index 116: DC (220)
> Index 117: 00 (0)
> Index 118: 00 (0)
> Index 119: 00 (0)
> Index 120: 00 (0)
> Index 121: 00 (0)
> Index 122: 00 (0)
> Index 123: 00 (0)
> Index 124: 01 (1)
> Index 125: 02 (2)
> Index 126: 00 (0)
> Index 127: 00 (0)
> Index 128: 00 (0)
> Index 129: 00 (0)
> Index 130: 00 (0)
> Index 131: 00 (0)
> Index 132: 00 (0)
> Index 133: 00 (0)
> Index 134: 00 (0)
> Index 135: 00 (0)
> Index 136: 00 (0)
> Index 137: 00 (0)
> Index 138: 00 (0)
> Index 139: 00 (0)
> Index 140: 00 (0)
> Index 141: 00 (0)
> Index 142: 00 (0)
> Index 143: 00 (0)
> Index 144: 00 (0)
> Index 145: 00 (0)
> Index 146: 00 (0)
> Index 147: 00 (0)
> Index 148: 00 (0)
> Index 149: 00 (0)
> Index 150: 00 (0)
> Index 151: 00 (0)
> Index 152: 00 (0)
> Index 153: 00 (0)
> Index 154: 00 (0)
> Index 155: 00 (0)
> Index 156: 00 (0)
> Index 157: 00 (0)
> Index 158: 00 (0)
> Index 159: 00 (0)
> Index 160: 00 (0)
> Index 161: 00 (0)
> Index 162: 00 (0)
> Index 163: 00 (0)
> Index 164: 00 (0)
> Index 165: 00 (0)
> Index 166: 00 (0)
> Index 167: 0E (14)
> Index 168: 06 (6)
> Index 169: 00 (0)
> Index 170: 00 (0)
> Index 171: 00 (0)
> Index 172: 00 (0)
> Index 173: 00 (0)
> Index 174: 00 (0)
> Index 175: 00 (0)
> Index 176: 00 (0)
> Index 177: 00 (0)
> Index 178: 00 (0)
> Index 179: 00 (0)
> Index 180: 00 (0)
> Index 181: 00 (0)
> Index 182: 00 (0)
> Index 183: 00 (0)
> Index 184: 00 (0)
> Index 185: 00 (0)
> Index 186: 00 (0)
> Index 187: 00 (0)
> Index 188: 00 (0)
> Index 189: 00 (0)
> Index 190: 00 (0)
> Index 191: 00 (0)
> Index 192: 00 (0)
> Index 193: 00 (0)
> Index 194: 00 (0)
> Index 195: 00 (0)
> Index 196: 00 (0)
> Index 197: 00 (0)
> Index 198: 00 (0)
> Index 199: 00 (0)
> 
> ######################################################
> SMU: Power Table
> ######################################################
> Offset 000: 0.00000000
> Offset 004: 0.00000000
> Offset 008: 168.00000000
> Offset 00C: 74.42884000
> Offset 010: 0.00000000
> Offset 014: 0.00000000
> Offset 018: 87028.48000000
> Offset 01C: 625.24990000
> Offset 020: 220.00000000
> Offset 024: 184.07280000
> Offset 028: 1.50000000
> Offset 02C: 1.27326100
> Offset 030: 6.66323800
> Offset 034: 132.50800000
> Offset 038: 0.00000000
> Offset 03C: 16.83087000
> Offset 040: 0.00000000
> Offset 044: 27.02698000
> Offset 048: 0.00000000
> Offset 04C: 626.64790000
> Offset 050: 0.00000000
> Offset 054: 184.07280000
> Offset 058: 0.00000000
> Offset 05C: 1.27326100
> Offset 060: 94.78947000
> Offset 064: 24.55901000
> Offset 068: 11.16077000
> Offset 06C: 0.99879930
> Offset 070: 0.99999990
> Offset 074: 132.50800000
> Offset 078: 4.97195000
> Offset 07C: 5.04989800
> Offset 080: 5.04989800
> Offset 084: 5.04989800
> Offset 088: 5.04989800
> Offset 08C: 5.04989800
> Offset 090: 4.97195000
> Offset 094: 5.04989800
> Offset 098: 1.50000000
> Offset 09C: 1.50000000
> Offset 0A0: 1.27326100
> Offset 0A4: 1.25425200
> Offset 0A8: 74.42741000
> Offset 0AC: 94.78947000
> Offset 0B0: 1.21250000
> Offset 0B4: 1.20627100
> Offset 0B8: 20.35990000
> Offset 0BC: 24.55901000
> Offset 0C0: 1900.00000000
> Offset 0C4: 1900.01600000
> Offset 0C8: 1900.00000000
> Offset 0CC: 1900.00000000
> Offset 0D0: 0.00000000
> Offset 0D4: 0.00000000
> Offset 0D8: 0.00000000
> Offset 0DC: 0.00000000
> Offset 0E0: 0.00000000
> Offset 0E4: 0.00000000
> Offset 0E8: 0.00000000
> Offset 0EC: 0.00000000
> Offset 0F0: 3.57105000
> Offset 0F4: 0.00000000
> Offset 0F8: 0.00000000
> Offset 0FC: 0.00000000
> Offset 100: 0.23801550
> Offset 104: 0.15117670
> Offset 108: 0.03123610
> Offset 10C: 0.03123610
> Offset 110: 0.25029320
> Offset 114: 0.08773167
> Offset 118: 100.00000000
> Offset 11C: 0.00000000
> Offset 120: 0.00000000
> Offset 124: 0.00000000
> Offset 128: 1900.00000000
> Offset 12C: 0.00000000
> Offset 130: 0.00000000
> Offset 134: 0.00000000
> Offset 138: 1900.00000000
> Offset 13C: 0.00000000
> Offset 140: 0.00000000
> Offset 144: 0.00000000
> Offset 148: 1900.00000000
> Offset 14C: 0.00000000
> Offset 150: 0.00000000
> Offset 154: 0.00000000
> Offset 158: 0.00000000
> Offset 15C: 0.00000000
> Offset 160: 0.00000000
> Offset 164: 0.00000000
> Offset 168: 1.00000000
> Offset 16C: 0.00000000
> Offset 170: 0.00000000
> Offset 174: 0.00000000
> Offset 178: 592.59260000
> Offset 17C: 301.88680000
> Offset 180: 31.25000000
> Offset 184: 57.49226000
> Offset 188: 1.00000000
> Offset 18C: 0.00000000
> Offset 190: 0.00000000
> Offset 194: 0.00000000
> Offset 198: 592.59260000
> Offset 19C: 301.88680000
> Offset 1A0: 0.00000000
> Offset 1A4: 0.00000000
> Offset 1A8: 1.00000000
> Offset 1AC: 0.00000000
> Offset 1B0: 0.00000000
> Offset 1B4: 0.00000000
> Offset 1B8: 592.59260000
> Offset 1BC: 301.88680000
> Offset 1C0: 0.00000000
> Offset 1C4: 0.00000000
> Offset 1C8: 1.00000000
> Offset 1CC: 0.01556225
> Offset 1D0: 592.58330000
> Offset 1D4: 587.83450000
> Offset 1D8: 592.59260000
> Offset 1DC: 301.88680000
> Offset 1E0: 31.25000000
> Offset 1E4: 57.49226000
> Offset 1E8: 10.00000000
> Offset 1EC: 0.00000000
> Offset 1F0: 0.00000000
> Offset 1F4: 0.00000000
> Offset 1F8: 0.00000000
> Offset 1FC: 23.26042000
> Offset 200: 5.45435500
> Offset 204: 0.00000000
> Offset 208: 10.93111000
> Offset 20C: 0.00000000
> Offset 210: 2.66698800
> Offset 214: 0.99879930
> Offset 218: 105.00000000
> Offset 21C: 0.00000000
> Offset 220: 0.95038550
> Offset 224: 0.89728030
> Offset 228: 1.14805500
> Offset 22C: 1.09790000
> Offset 230: 40.00000000
> Offset 234: 1.50000000
> Offset 238: 5.05000000
> Offset 23C: 1.47500000
> Offset 240: 100.11760000
> Offset 244: 142.66760000
> Offset 248: 0.64996420
> Offset 24C: 4.97195000
> Offset 250: 1.12611800
> Offset 254: 0.00000000
> Offset 258: 132.37590000
> Offset 25C: 0.00000000
> Offset 260: 0.00000000
> Offset 264: 0.00000000
> Offset 268: 0.00000000
> Offset 26C: 0.00000000
> Offset 270: 0.00000000
> Offset 274: 0.00000000
> Offset 278: 500.00000000
> Offset 27C: 500.00000000
> Offset 280: 500.00000000
> Offset 284: 500.00000000
> Offset 288: 457.14290000
> Offset 28C: 457.13870000
> Offset 290: 457.14290000
> Offset 294: 153.91130000
> Offset 298: 400.00000000
> Offset 29C: 400.00000000
> Offset 2A0: 0.00000000
> Offset 2A4: 38.94775000
> Offset 2A8: 31.44889000
> Offset 2AC: 40.00000000
> Offset 2B0: 1.26246700
> Offset 2B4: 1.46076800
> Offset 2B8: 1.22253400
> Offset 2BC: 1.25325600
> Offset 2C0: 1.25435200
> Offset 2C4: 1.26384100
> Offset 2C8: 1.26502400
> Offset 2CC: 1.25028800
> Offset 2D0: 0.81481940
> Offset 2D4: 1.16419900
> Offset 2D8: 1.41668200
> Offset 2DC: 0.75943180
> Offset 2E0: 2.57711500
> Offset 2E4: 0.78548780
> Offset 2E8: 0.78119690
> Offset 2EC: 0.92098980
> Offset 2F0: 0.89927970
> Offset 2F4: 0.86076370
> Offset 2F8: 0.84154110
> Offset 2FC: 0.84099420
> Offset 300: 0.88343830
> Offset 304: 0.84008460
> Offset 308: 0.84118210
> Offset 30C: 0.84201420
> Offset 310: 0.88129090
> Offset 314: 0.94972310
> Offset 318: 0.92453650
> Offset 31C: 0.89321890
> Offset 320: 1.09063100
> Offset 324: 0.88762740
> Offset 328: 0.87196450
> Offset 32C: 0.90348530
> Offset 330: 23.76393000
> Offset 334: 25.22791000
> Offset 338: 24.18248000
> Offset 33C: 25.20243000
> Offset 340: 24.22603000
> Offset 344: 25.08609000
> Offset 348: 23.84300000
> Offset 34C: 24.61734000
> Offset 350: 23.10919000
> Offset 354: 22.20281000
> Offset 358: 24.34162000
> Offset 35C: 21.76242000
> Offset 360: 26.01079000
> Offset 364: 21.75954000
> Offset 368: 22.84613000
> Offset 36C: 21.66177000
> Offset 370: 19.75619000
> Offset 374: 23.13782000
> Offset 378: 20.69145000
> Offset 37C: 22.93169000
> Offset 380: 20.87162000
> Offset 384: 22.69933000
> Offset 388: 20.01521000
> Offset 38C: 21.67479000
> Offset 390: 18.57250000
> Offset 394: 17.56466000
> Offset 398: 22.29915000
> Offset 39C: 16.25719000
> Offset 3A0: 28.58117000
> Offset 3A4: 16.37228000
> Offset 3A8: 18.15633000
> Offset 3AC: 16.30656000
> Offset 3B0: 10.07873000
> Offset 3B4: 10.32725000
> Offset 3B8: 10.07518000
> Offset 3BC: 10.09306000
> Offset 3C0: 10.09347000
> Offset 3C4: 10.09437000
> Offset 3C8: 10.07421000
> Offset 3CC: 10.09547000
> Offset 3D0: 10.29844000
> Offset 3D4: 10.68486000
> Offset 3D8: 10.70972000
> Offset 3DC: 10.24636000
> Offset 3E0: 11.82492000
> Offset 3E4: 10.25762000
> Offset 3E8: 10.25435000
> Offset 3EC: 10.38879000
> Offset 3F0: 3.63265800
> Offset 3F4: 3.70244100
> Offset 3F8: 3.62920700
> Offset 3FC: 3.62922400
> Offset 400: 3.63466400
> Offset 404: 3.63021300
> Offset 408: 3.63073300
> Offset 40C: 3.63315800
> Offset 410: 3.80776200
> Offset 414: 3.93057600
> Offset 418: 3.93325400
> Offset 41C: 3.79452000
> Offset 420: 4.27755100
> Offset 424: 3.79796300
> Offset 428: 3.79451800
> Offset 42C: 3.83934200
> Offset 430: 0.03211181
> Offset 434: 0.20387770
> Offset 438: 0.03416622
> Offset 43C: 0.03557895
> Offset 440: 0.05652492
> Offset 444: 0.03863751
> Offset 448: 0.04802076
> Offset 44C: 0.04161746
> Offset 450: 0.10375150
> Offset 454: 0.28551800
> Offset 458: 0.35962480
> Offset 45C: 0.07209620
> Offset 460: 1.00801800
> Offset 464: 0.08460703
> Offset 468: 0.07332107
> Offset 46C: 0.17656290
> Offset 470: 0.66233100
> Offset 474: 5.40366700
> Offset 478: 0.91670490
> Offset 47C: 0.96504290
> Offset 480: 1.41811300
> Offset 484: 1.04907700
> Offset 488: 1.31427000
> Offset 48C: 1.12863600
> Offset 490: 2.61966500
> Offset 494: 7.09206400
> Offset 498: 8.93038200
> Offset 49C: 1.85917400
> Offset 4A0: 23.12407000
> Offset 4A4: 2.09276700
> Offset 4A8: 1.88749500
> Offset 4AC: 4.53297900
> Offset 4B0: 99.33758000
> Offset 4B4: 94.59641000
> Offset 4B8: 99.08327000
> Offset 4BC: 99.03492000
> Offset 4C0: 98.58192000
> Offset 4C4: 98.95100000
> Offset 4C8: 98.68565000
> Offset 4CC: 98.87135000
> Offset 4D0: 97.38026000
> Offset 4D4: 92.90794000
> Offset 4D8: 91.06959000
> Offset 4DC: 98.14090000
> Offset 4E0: 76.87589000
> Offset 4E4: 97.90719000
> Offset 4E8: 98.11256000
> Offset 4EC: 95.46692000
> Offset 4F0: 0.00000000
> Offset 4F4: 0.00000000
> Offset 4F8: 0.00000000
> Offset 4FC: 0.00000000
> Offset 500: 0.00000000
> Offset 504: 0.00000000
> Offset 508: 0.00000000
> Offset 50C: 0.00000000
> Offset 510: 0.00000000
> Offset 514: 0.00000000
> Offset 518: 0.00000000
> Offset 51C: 0.00000000
> Offset 520: 0.00000000
> Offset 524: 0.00000000
> Offset 528: 0.00000000
> Offset 52C: 0.00000000
> Offset 530: 0.00000000
> Offset 534: 0.00000000
> Offset 538: 0.00000000
> Offset 53C: 0.00000000
> Offset 540: 0.00000000
> Offset 544: 0.00000000
> Offset 548: 0.00000000
> Offset 54C: 0.00000000
> Offset 550: 0.00000000
> Offset 554: 0.00000000
> Offset 558: 0.00000000
> Offset 55C: 0.00000000
> Offset 560: 0.00000000
> Offset 564: 0.00000000
> Offset 568: 0.00000000
> Offset 56C: 0.00000000
> Offset 570: 0.00000000
> Offset 574: 0.00000000
> Offset 578: 0.00000000
> Offset 57C: 0.00000000
> Offset 580: 0.00000000
> Offset 584: 0.00000000
> Offset 588: 0.00000000
> Offset 58C: 0.00000000
> Offset 590: 0.00000000
> Offset 594: 0.00000000
> Offset 598: 0.00000000
> Offset 59C: 0.00000000
> Offset 5A0: 0.00000000
> Offset 5A4: 0.00000000
> Offset 5A8: 0.00000000
> Offset 5AC: 0.00000000
> Offset 5B0: 6.66675100
> Offset 5B4: 6.66675100
> Offset 5B8: 6.66675100
> Offset 5BC: 6.66675100
> Offset 5C0: 6.66675100
> Offset 5C4: 6.66675100
> Offset 5C8: 6.66675100
> Offset 5CC: 6.66675100
> Offset 5D0: 6.66675100
> Offset 5D4: 6.66675100
> Offset 5D8: 6.66675100
> Offset 5DC: 6.66675100
> Offset 5E0: 6.66675100
> Offset 5E4: 6.66675100
> Offset 5E8: 6.66675100
> Offset 5EC: 6.66675100
> Offset 5F0: 0.00000000
> Offset 5F4: 0.00000000
> Offset 5F8: 0.00000000
> Offset 5FC: 0.00000000
> Offset 600: 0.00000000
> Offset 604: 0.00000000
> Offset 608: 0.00000000
> Offset 60C: 0.00000000
> Offset 610: 0.00000000
> Offset 614: 0.00000000
> Offset 618: 0.00000000
> Offset 61C: 0.00000000
> Offset 620: 0.00000000
> Offset 624: 0.00000000
> Offset 628: 0.00000000
> Offset 62C: 0.00000000
> Offset 630: 5.04989800
> Offset 634: 5.04989800
> Offset 638: 5.04989800
> Offset 63C: 5.04989800
> Offset 640: 5.04989800
> Offset 644: 5.04989800
> Offset 648: 5.04989800
> Offset 64C: 5.04989800
> Offset 650: 5.04989800
> Offset 654: 5.04989800
> Offset 658: 5.04989800
> Offset 65C: 5.04989800
> Offset 660: 5.04989800
> Offset 664: 5.04989800
> Offset 668: 5.04989800
> Offset 66C: 5.04989800
> Offset 670: 3.37683900
> Offset 674: 3.37683900
> Offset 678: 3.37683900
> Offset 67C: 3.37683900
> Offset 680: 3.37683900
> Offset 684: 3.37683900
> Offset 688: 3.37683900
> Offset 68C: 3.37683900
> Offset 690: 3.37683900
> Offset 694: 3.37683900
> Offset 698: 3.37683900
> Offset 69C: 3.37683900
> Offset 6A0: 3.37683900
> Offset 6A4: 3.37683900
> Offset 6A8: 3.37683900
> Offset 6AC: 3.37683900
> Offset 6B0: 0.00000000
> Offset 6B4: 0.00000000
> Offset 6B8: 0.00000000
> Offset 6BC: 0.00000000
> Offset 6C0: 0.00000000
> Offset 6C4: 0.00000000
> Offset 6C8: 0.00000000
> Offset 6CC: 0.00000000
> Offset 6D0: 0.00000000
> Offset 6D4: 0.00000000
> Offset 6D8: 0.00000000
> Offset 6DC: 0.00000000
> Offset 6E0: 0.00000000
> Offset 6E4: 0.00000000
> Offset 6E8: 0.00000000
> Offset 6EC: 0.00000000
> Offset 6F0: 37.50652000
> Offset 6F4: 37.51355000
> Offset 6F8: 37.50502000
> Offset 6FC: 37.50502000
> Offset 700: 37.52058000
> Offset 704: 37.50502000
> Offset 708: 37.50753000
> Offset 70C: 37.51004000
> Offset 710: 37.02058000
> Offset 714: 37.11747000
> Offset 718: 37.24247000
> Offset 71C: 37.02108000
> Offset 720: 38.41365000
> Offset 724: 37.04819000
> Offset 728: 37.02309000
> Offset 72C: 37.04719000
> Offset 730: 0.02861446
> Offset 734: 0.26104420
> Offset 738: 0.00401606
> Offset 73C: 0.00401606
> Offset 740: 0.02208835
> Offset 744: 0.01154618
> Offset 748: 0.01305221
> Offset 74C: 0.01255020
> Offset 750: 0.08985943
> Offset 754: 1.01455800
> Offset 758: 1.17821300
> Offset 75C: 0.05471887
> Offset 760: 4.11245000
> Offset 764: 0.08785141
> Offset 768: 0.06475903
> Offset 76C: 0.43172690
> Offset 770: 0.00000000
> Offset 774: 0.00000000
> Offset 778: 0.00000000
> Offset 77C: 0.00000000
> Offset 780: 0.00000000
> Offset 784: 0.00000000
> Offset 788: 0.00000000
> Offset 78C: 0.00000000
> Offset 790: 0.00000000
> Offset 794: 0.00000000
> Offset 798: 0.00000000
> Offset 79C: 0.00000000
> Offset 7A0: 0.00000000
> Offset 7A4: 0.00000000
> Offset 7A8: 0.00000000
> Offset 7AC: 0.00000000
> Offset 7B0: 1.43122200
> Offset 7B4: 1.12054100
> Offset 7B8: 0.92704170
> Offset 7BC: 0.90803230
> Offset 7C0: 0.99806240
> Offset 7C4: 0.88815900
> Offset 7C8: 0.98787960
> Offset 7CC: 0.92930340
> Offset 7D0: 1.12611900
> Offset 7D4: 1.72210700
> Offset 7D8: 1.55406200
> Offset 7DC: 1.10354600
> Offset 7E0: 1.88953000
> 
> ######################################################
> SMU: Power Table Detected Values
> ######################################################
> SmuType: TYPE_CPU3
> TableVersion: 00380805
> ConfiguredClockSpeed: 3800
> MemRatio: 19
> FCLK: 1900
> MCLK: 1900
> UCLK: 1900
> VDDCR_SOC: 1.206271
> CLDO_VDDP: 0.8972803
> CLDO_VDDG_IOD: 1.148055
> CLDO_VDDG_CCD: 1.0979
> 
> ######################################################
> WMI: AMD_ACPI
> ######################################################
> OK
> 
> ######################################################
> WMI: Instance Name
> ######################################################
> ACPI\PNP0C14\AOD_0
> 
> ######################################################
> WMI: Bios Functions 1
> ######################################################
> Get APCB Config: 00010001
> Get memory voltages: 00010002
> Set memory clock frequency: 00020001
> Set Tcl: 00020002
> Set Trcdrd: 00020003
> Set Trcdwr: 00020004
> Set Tras: 00020005
> Set Trp: 00020006
> Set ProcODT: 00020007
> Set Trcpage: 00020008
> Set Trc: 00020009
> Set Trfc: 0002000A
> Set Trfc2: 0002000B
> Set Trfc4: 0002000C
> Set Tfaw: 0002000D
> Set TrrdS: 0002000E
> Set TrrdL: 0002000F
> Set Twr: 00020010
> Set TwtrS: 00020011
> Set TwtrL: 00020012
> Set TCke: 00020013
> Set Tcwl: 00020014
> Set Trtp: 00020015
> Set TrdrdSc: 00020016
> Set TrdrdScL: 00020017
> Set TrdrdSd: 00020018
> Set TrdrdDd: 00020019
> Set TwrwrSc: 0002001A
> Set TwrwrScL: 0002001B
> Set TwrwrSd: 0002001C
> Set TwrwrDd: 0002001D
> Set Trdwr: 0002001E
> Set Twrrd: 0002001F
> Set GearDownEn: 00020020
> Set Cmd2t: 00020021
> Set RttNom: 00020022
> Set RttWR: 00020023
> Set RttPark: 00020024
> Set PowerDownEn: 00020025
> Set SMT EN: 00020026
> Software Downcore Config: 00020027
> Set EDC Throttler Control: 00020028
> Set AddrCmdSetup: 00020029
> Set CsOdtSetup: 0002002A
> Set CkeSetup: 0002002B
> Set CadBusClkDrvStren: 0002002C
> Set CadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 0002002D
> Set CadBusCsOdtCmdDrvStren: 0002002E
> Set CadBusCkeDrvStren: 0002002F
> Set CLDO_VDDP: 00020030
> Set Interleave Mode: 00020031
> Set Interleave Size: 00020032
> Set FCLK OC Mode: 00020033
> Set SOC VID: 00020034
> Set FCLK Frequency: 00020035
> Set CCLK Fmax: 00020036
> Set GFXCLK Fmax: 00020037
> Set CLDO_VDDG: 00020038
> Get ECO Mode: 00020039
> Set ECO Mode: 0002003A
> Command Buffer Start: 00030001
> Command Buffer End: 00030002
> Set VDDIO: 00040001
> Set VTT: 00040002
> 
> ######################################################
> WMI: Bios Functions 2
> ######################################################
> Set PPT Limit: 00050001
> Set TDC Limit: 00050002
> Set EDC Limit: 00050003
> Set Scalar: 00050004
> Set DRAM Map Inversion: 00050005
> Set Curve Optimizer: 0005000A
> Set IOD VDDG: 0005000B
> Set Soc TDC Limit: 0005000C
> Set Soc EDC Limit: 0005000D
> Set Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000E
> Get Dram Latency Enhance: 0005000F
> Set GFX Curve Optimizer: 00050010
> 
> ######################################################
> SVI2: PCI Range
> ######################################################
> 0x0005A000: 0x00000006
> 0x0005A004: 0x00000006
> 0x0005A008: 0x00000002
> 0x0005A00C: 0x01370033
> 0x0005A010: 0x0112002D
> 0x0005A014: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A018: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A01C: 0x0000E00E
> 0x0005A020: 0x00000002
> 0x0005A024: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A028: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A02C: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A030: 0x000C0000
> 0x0005A034: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A038: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A03C: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A040: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A044: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A048: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A04C: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A050: 0x0C000000
> 0x0005A054: 0x68000000
> 0x0005A058: 0x36000000
> 0x0005A05C: 0x68000000
> 0x0005A060: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A064: 0x00000F0A
> 0x0005A068: 0x00000006
> 0x0005A06C: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A070: 0x00000002
> 0x0005A074: 0x80000002
> 0x0005A078: 0x80000041
> 0x0005A07C: 0x80000042
> 0x0005A080: 0x80000042
> 0x0005A084: 0x00000041
> 0x0005A088: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A08C: 0x00000008
> 0x0005A090: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A094: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A098: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A09C: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0A0: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0A4: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0A8: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0AC: 0x01FF00FF
> 0x0005A0B0: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0B4: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0B8: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0BC: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0C0: 0x01FF00FF
> 0x0005A0C4: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0C8: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0CC: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0D0: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0D4: 0x01FF00FF
> 0x0005A0D8: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0DC: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0E0: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0E4: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0E8: 0x01FF00FF
> 0x0005A0EC: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0F0: 0x00000001
> 0x0005A0F4: 0x00000001
> 0x0005A0F8: 0x00000000
> 0x0005A0FC: 0x00000000


Never mind, I took the kit out, put my old kit in, then trying my new kit again, now it's fine.


----------



## infraredbg

*BEWARE*_: The official site is __https://zentimings.protonrom.com/_
_Any other site pretending to be the official one might be used for phishing or scam purposes.
I don't own the *.com *domain starting with the name of the application, some guy created it to probably ask and try to sell it to me (or some other unknown reason).
The text is a translation of the text from my site, but all the credits, links, images and CSS are removed. The domain is registered in Russia, but the registrant is hidden.
I would be ok with someone purchasing the domain, but copying the official site (and calling it Official) is not OK.
I've filed some complaints without any result yet.

The only place where the app is officially hosted is my github profile: __https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings_
_Some other popular sites are re-hosting the app with my permission._

On a side note, you might have noticed the logo have changed. I'm working on a new version, but still not ready. Hopefully I can get it done during Easter holidays (the upcoming weekend).


----------



## infraredbg

New version available since Monday, August 15th 2022.
Not much has changed, I had to drop several planned features, due to lack of motivation and kind of force myself to release the 1.2.6 version.
Hopefully there isn't a major bug. The ones I know of are the links to github and discord. Github link points to ZenStates repo instead and the discord invite link seems to be a temporary one that expires in 6-7 days (I'm a total discord noob and didn't pay attention)

Links and changelog updated on the OP.

PS: Auto-update should be working fine as well, so a manual update check within the app (if you have disabled the auto-check on start) should display a dialog with update options.


----------



## infraredbg

New version *1.2.7* which adds partial support for Ryzen 7000 series. Improves DDR5 support, but it is probably not perfect yet.

It seems to work best on Asus AM5 motherboards.
Currently, I don't have an AM5 platform, so the development is slowed down, but at least the app now runs on Zen4.
Some of the readings might not be correct, consider this version as a beta.
The progress so far is thanks to the community. I wouldn't be able to provide any Zen4 support without the help of people from the Discord channels.
Debug reports from AM5 systems are always welcome.
AM4 users won't benefit from this release, it should be the same for them.

Links and changelog updated in the OP.


----------



## Immu

Not sure if any help, but here's my Debug report from a Gigabyte X670E Aorus Master & 7700X setup. I do get a "Could not get a power table. Skipping" Error when starting the program.


----------



## infraredbg

Power table only works on Asus boards at the moment and I don't know why.
If you have ryzen master installed, does it show mclk, fclk, uclk and cldo vddp?


----------



## Immu

I installed it to check, attached a picture. Ryzen Master seems to work for fclk, uclk & cldo vddp, but shows mclk as 0 and DRAM timings are incorrect.


----------



## criccio

Ok, i look for this thread to discuss the same situation @Immu is seeing. On my X670E Taichi with the latest BIOS (and previous BIOS's) I'm seeing the same "Could not get power table. Skipping" error but it loads anyway. The whole right column is empty. I uploaded my Ryzen Master screenshot as well and fclk and uclk show up there.


----------



## infraredbg

It seems I can't fix the power table reading until I get an AM5 system.
There's an issue with incorrect readings of command rate (Cmd2T) and GDM. Managed to fix both, so next version would include them.
Still no clue about how to read controller config.

For anyone with non-Asus motherboard, you can disable advanced mode in settings or just ignore the warning about power table. Turning advanced mode disables auto-refresh and initial power table reading. Hides the whole right column.
If you want to keep the whole layout, but not to waste cpu cycles for refreshes, then just turn off "Auto refresh" in settings. It will still try on init, but then stop.

Fingers crossed I get an AM5 system this month.


----------



## infraredbg

New debug build for testing, extending the DDR5 support.
This is not the final layout, but most values should be correct.

Direct link to my GDrive: ZenTimings_v1.2.8.827-debug.zip


----------



## infraredbg

New version is up, OP updated.
Known issues:

No detection for DRAM overvoltage mode, so when you're over 1.43V it will show wrong VDD(IO), VDDQ.
No VDDG readings, can't figure them out yet.


----------



## NoelC

Not sure I would know if anything here seems out of whack, but here's what it shows for my system.

-Noel


----------



## KedarWolf




----------



## infraredbg

NoelC said:


> View attachment 2589163
> 
> 
> Not sure I would know if anything here seems out of whack, but here's what it shows for my system.
> 
> -Noel


These are not available on some systems, at least with the WMI methods I'm using for Zen, but there's another method I plan to migrate the older generations to, which might fix it for you.
I don't have a TRX test system though, so it is hard to troubleshoot.


----------



## KedarWolf

Releases · irusanov/ZenTimings 1.2.9


----------

